#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-05
<szakulec> hi- my tv capture card has s-video and coaxial, but my only option for audio is the coaxial- can I use S-video for video and coax for the audio?
<Dr_willis_> Cant use the PC's sound card for Audio In?
<szakulec> hadn't thought of it
<szakulec> there doesn't seem to be a way to get the audio from the settop box to the computer without using coax
<sung> so
<sung> any of you know how to debug xvmc?
<dmandell> Is there documentation on how to upgrade a Feisty myth frontend/backend to Mythbuntu?
<sung> if it's not broken, don't break it!
<dmandell> Well, I'm at least going to upgrade to Gutsy, I'd like to be able to upgrade my mythbox as updates are released so that it doesn't become a pain somewhere way down the road.
<dwf_starband> do you know how to adjust the memmory settings in php so that mythweb will work properly?
<MythbuntuGuest34> Anyone know how to get Mythbuntu working with avi files?
<dwf_starband> you want to play avi files?
<dwf_starband> you can do that through the mythvideo plugin
<MythbuntuGuest34> not installed by default?
<dwf_starband> i dont remember, just open your mythbuntu control centre and go to the applications and plugins tab and select the plugins you want to install and then apply
<MythbuntuGuest34> they are all enabled...
<MythbuntuGuest34> wounder if its a video driver problem
<dwf_starband> ok have you set up the folder where your videos are stored?
<MythbuntuGuest34> yea
<dwf_starband> then went to Media Library then Watch Videos on the frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest34> yeah...trys to open then closes imediatly
<dwf_starband> can you play them in mplayer?
<MythbuntuGuest34> no
<MythbuntuGuest34> or xine
<MythbuntuGuest34> the only file it plays is ISO
<dwf_starband> then you probably dont have the codecs downloaded or something
<dwf_starband> have you selected all the codecs in the mythbuntu control centre?
<MythbuntuGuest34> nope...just did though
<dwf_starband> im just learning myself, but it is my understanding that myth uses mplayer as the default player with the mythvideo plugin
<dwf_starband> so if it doesnt play in mplayer, it wont play wth mythvideo
<MythbuntuGuest34> well its taking its time to update packages....
<solarbaby> I have 5 full beans on the ubuntuforum now..  Im becoming a God
<dwf_starband> WOW!  I was impressed by the bean titles everyone had on there untill I read that they are randomly generated and have nothing to do with the nuber of beans anyone has
<solarbaby> My beans are refried
<dwf_starband> mmmmmm... just add cheese
<solarbaby> Haggas Beans and Rice
<solarbaby> W All American Cheese, sure ya why not
<dwf_starband> i like the 3 cheese blend from costco, the cheapest cheese per pound and its already grated! what more could a man ask for?
<solarbaby> where are you from?
<dwf_starband> alaska
<solarbaby> Im practicly in Las Vegas, Nevada
<dwf_starband> i havent been to town since january, so i buy ALOT of cheese when im at costco
<solarbaby> so your living out in the middle of nowhere eh?  same here
<dwf_starband> 150 miles by plane, there are no roads to get here
<solarbaby> Las Vegas is the closest big city to me, and thats 80 miles away
<solarbaby> my house is completely electric..  we have a water pump that taps into the natural water underground
<solarbaby> and a ceptic tank
<solarbaby> internet is Satalite, and we also get Dish Network
<dwf_starband> sounds like me
<dwf_starband> where do you get your power?
<dwf_starband> I heat with fuel oil though
<solarbaby> theres an electric company close by..  our town is big enough to have a phone company and electric..  and 2 whore houses
<solarbaby> the phone company wont support dsl though.. that really pisses me off
<dwf_starband> our village has an electric co-op that runs generators big enough for everyone
<solarbaby> right on
<solarbaby> some people like Alaska..  I still haven't figured out the attraction but its enough to keep people living there by choice
<dwf_starband> the phone company has a houge dish here and underground wires through the village
<dwf_starband> what is the temp there right now?
<solarbaby> its evening now..  I'd say 65
<dwf_starband> thats why people live here
<dwf_starband> thats a good summer temp
<solarbaby> this afternoone could have been in the low 80's
<dwf_starband> you cant realy work comfortably it its over 80
<solarbaby> Am I nuts or does Alaska have unusually long days?
<dwf_starband> where i am the days are about 23 hours long in the summer and 5 in the winter
<solarbaby> thats what I thought..  man I could totally get used to that ;)
<dwf_starband> what company do you get your satalite internet from?
<solarbaby> Wild Blue
<dwf_starband> the cool thing in the summer, is the days are long but since its never dark, you dont get tired, you can live on 5 hours of sleep a night for 3 months
<solarbaby> hehe
<dwf_starband> ive got starband, but an older model modem and its pretty flakey
<solarbaby> When its dark here, the Stars can sometimes look amazing..  but I dont really like nighttime in the desert cause of all the snakes and scorpians and other creepy stuff
<dwf_starband> do you know anything about mythweb giving an error when searching for shows, about excedig the memory limits?
<dwf_starband> the northern lights are pretty cool here sometimes
<solarbaby> Yeah..  if you leave your search query blank then it overwelms it
<dwf_starband> but what about for their preselected searches, like "movies"
<solarbaby> that seems to work fine for me..  I get 7 days of EPG data..  if you have more then that, you might run into problems I never see
<dwf_starband> i dont think i ever set any setings, but it seems like about 2 weeks from scheduals direct, what is epg?
<solarbaby> EPG is that TV programming information you download from Schedules Direct
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<solarbaby> Episode Program Guide I think is what it stands for
<dwf_starband> you into the solar scene? is that what your name is about
<dwf_starband> ?
<solarbaby> not so much as you would think..  there was a movie I saw when I was a little boy.. a really badly rated movie at that.. called Solarbabys..  I really liked it
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<solarbaby> not a bad nickname either..  I've come across a few of them on the internet but its not over used
<dwf_starband> yeah
<TheQuank> Hi, anyone else had their computer radomly freexe and the caps and scroll lock lights on the key board start blinking?
<solarbaby> that happend to me in windows
<TheQuank> strange huh? This thing doesn't seem to be under a huge load either...
<solarbaby> you might have some hardware going bad.. ram doesn't last forever
<dwf_starband> I have an external drive that seems to be kind of flakey, sometimes when using it the computer will freeze, but I dont remember any flashing lights
<solarbaby> flashing lights might be an error code you could look up
<dwf_starband> i use a wireless keyboard though so i wouldnt (there arent lights except a low battery)
<TheQuank> googling now, but all this gear is only a couple years old...
<solarbaby> Your motherboard might have certain error codes that it will use in cobination with blinky lights and beep codes
<solarbaby> bad ram would certainly be something it would want to convey to you
<TheQuank> hummm, apears I am not the only one: Bug #130247
<solarbaby> the reason I mention bad ram so often is because ram is cheap and easy to test
<TheQuank> yes....and at that I only have 512 in this box.
<TheQuank> only have one tuner for now though...
<solarbaby> you could easily have a bad hard drive cable too..  it could be many inexpensive possibilities
<TheQuank> Are all the Transcoding defaults supposed to be set to RTjepg?
<MythbuntuGuest32> does mythbuntu supports capturing hd video from a hd video camera?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest32 you could prob make it work over a connection like the std inputs or via Firewire...however directly no..
<MythbuntuGuest32> i do have firewire but does has software to capture hd video
<MythbuntuGuest32> ?
<foxbuntu> what do you mean? MythTV can do HDTV
<troy_s> hd from dv is fine as long as you dont get into dvc50 or dvcpro100
<MythbuntuGuest32> like in windows i use sony  vegas or adobe software to capture hd video? is there similiar software in mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest32> or in linux general
<MythbuntuGuest32> ?
<foxbuntu> MythTV handles all of that
<foxbuntu> it does not do editing and its not a capture suite like those softwares however
<MythbuntuGuest32> oh i see
<MythbuntuGuest32> thank you very much for help then
<foxbuntu> np
<CCB0x45> hey
<CCB0x45> im trying to build vlc
<CCB0x45> and when I configure I get error: C compiler cant creat executables
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, why are you building it from source?
<CCB0x45> I wanna add the streaming options so I can try to get mythstreamtv to work
<CCB0x45> I really wanna stream live tv
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, are you working from trunk?
<CCB0x45> just off vlcs site
<CCB0x45> the latest source
<CCB0x45> it says it after checking for C compiler default output file name
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, I think the the TV streaming in Myth only works in Trunk
<CCB0x45> well im not using built in streaming
<CCB0x45> im using myth stream tv
<CCB0x45> its a module
<CCB0x45> I just need to compile vlc with streaming enabled
<CCB0x45> it uses vlcs streaming
<CCB0x45> I have the options to configure vlc
<CCB0x45> but when I configure it says that
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, you can try this, however we don't provide much support for Trunk or Plugins not provided via Mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> http://www.shantanu.biz/html/mythtv/mythstreamtv.html
<CCB0x45> im not using trunk man
<CCB0x45> and that site just says configure vlc
<CCB0x45> I know the configure options
<CCB0x45> its failing because it says C compiler cant create executables
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, Streaming via Mythweb is part of 0.21-trunk
<CCB0x45> omg
<foxbuntu> do a pastebin and I will look at the error
<CCB0x45> im using mythstreamtv
<CCB0x45> its a plugin for mythtv and myth web
<CCB0x45> not the trunk
<CCB0x45> mythstreamtv is an older plugin designed for .19
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | CCB0x45
<ubotu> CCB0x45: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CCB0x45> I am trying to hack it together so I can post how for other people
<CCB0x45> please dont tell me what pastebin is lol, I pasted you the error but I can give you more
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, I was giving you the link
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/m1ad2d579
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, if you want to act like that I can not offer any help at all
<foxbuntu> CCB0x45, please post your config.log as well
<CCB0x45> its huge and the bottom just says config error: 77
<CCB0x45> but I can paste it if youd like
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Testing out the 'archive recordings' feature. Using the keyboard. I can arrow around and select a few recordings.. but cant seem get to the 'OK' Button.   I hit escape and it goes up one menu.. Am i missong somthing here. or is the UI just a little confusing?
<superm1> build-essential
<superm1> install it
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/m5fa66906
<superm1> CCB0x45, you sure the VLC with ubuntu doesn't have streaming support?
<superm1> CCB0x45, i dont see why it would have been disabled if it is
<CCB0x45> superm1, ah build-essential
<superm1> CCB0x45, a bug should probably be filed about that if its not already
<CCB0x45> thanks, I forgot I hadnt installed build-essential
<CCB0x45> superm1, I just assumed it wasnt
<superm1> CCB0x45, why?
<CCB0x45> I didnt really know how to test if it was or not
<CCB0x45> because all the new wikis on how to get mythstream working said you had to recompile it
<superm1> and they referred to ubuntu?
<CCB0x45> and Nikas said that he had to recompile it
<CCB0x45> but he was running a little older
<CCB0x45> no none of them refer to ubuntu at all
<superm1> well i wouldn't say thats a safe assumption then :)
<CCB0x45> haha
<superm1> i know at least personally i try to add as much support to any packages i touch in ubuntu
<CCB0x45> oh ok
<CCB0x45> well hmm
<superm1> i'm touching mplayer 1.0~rc2 right now, and adding at least 6 more build deps to add more support to it particularly
<superm1> and there are plenty of people like me, so its very possible vlc has that support
<CCB0x45> hmm
<CCB0x45> mythstream is giving me a link
<CCB0x45> but vlc wont open it
<superm1> well what is the link?
<CCB0x45> mms://ccbtop.kicks-ass.org:8001
<superm1> well i'd look at the log that mythstreamtv creates
<superm1> when you clikc that link
<superm1> see what command it is issuing to try to start a streaming server
<CCB0x45> which command mythweb is trying
<CCB0x45> or mythstreamtv?
<CCB0x45> you mean?
<CCB0x45> or what command my mac is trying/
<superm1> what command the backend is issuing
<superm1> when you click that link
<superm1> that starts some sort of streaming server
<CCB0x45>  /usr/bin/vlc -I http --http-host=:8002 --sout-transcode-fps=$FPS --sout-transcode-deinterlace $1 ":sout=#transcode{vcodec=$VCODEC,acodec=$ACODEC,vb=$VB,ab=$AB,scale=$SIZE}:std{access=mmsh,mux=asfh,url=:8001}
<CCB0x45> it wrote this too hmm
<CCB0x45> [00000282] main interface: creating httpd
<CCB0x45> [00000288] stream_out_transcode private error: cannot find encoder ((null))
<CCB0x45> [00000288] stream_out_transcode private error: cannot create audio chain
<CCB0x45> [00000301] main packetizer error: cannot create packetizer output (mpga)
<superm1> so it didn't choose a good encoder
<superm1> choose a different one
<CCB0x45> I have no idea where it is picking that
<CCB0x45> let me look around
<CCB0x45> ah wait
<CCB0x45> may have found a fix
<superm1> what'd you find?
<CCB0x45> damn still didnt work
<CCB0x45> this looks like the section
<CCB0x45>      if [ $PROTOCOL = "mms" ]; then
<CCB0x45>         /usr/bin/vlc -I http --http-host=:8002  --sout-transcode-fps=$FPS --sout-transcode-deinterlace $1 :sout="#transcode{vcodec=$VCODEC,acodec=$ACODEC,vb=$VB,ab=$AB,scale=$SIZE}:std{access=mmsh,mux=ogg,url=:8001}"
<CCB0x45>       elif [ $PROTOCOL = "http" ]; then
<CCB0x45>         /usr/bin/vlc -I http --http-host=:8002  --sout-transcode-fps=$FPS --sout-transcode-deinterlace $1 :sout="#transcode{vcodec=$VCODEC,acodec=$ACODEC,vb=$VB,ab=$AB,scale=$SIZE}:std{access=http,mux=ogg,url=:8080}"
<CCB0x45>       fi
<CCB0x45> ah wait
<CCB0x45> superm1 do you know the name of an encoder
<CCB0x45> I should try?
<superm1> for vlc?
<superm1> no.
<CCB0x45> yea
<superm1> i have only ever used the gui
<superm1> to do it
<CCB0x45> to encode something?
<superm1> yeah
<CCB0x45> I think ffmpeg
<CCB0x45> would be the encoder right
<superm1> i'm really not sure what it wants at this point.
<superm1> ffmpeg is an encoder
<superm1> so is mencoder
<superm1> but vlc can do this kind of stuff without them
<CCB0x45> hmm
<CCB0x45> aahhh
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> I tried the command
<CCB0x45> it is streaming it in like ascii
<CCB0x45> whoa
<CCB0x45> that is weird
<CCB0x45> superm1
<CCB0x45> do you have an mms player?
<CCB0x45> that you know will play streams?
<superm1> doesn't vlc?
<superm1> i'm pretty sure VLC does
<CCB0x45> I thought so
<superm1> do you have a stream you wanted me to try?
<superm1> or something?
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> mms://ccbtop.kicks-ass.org:8001
<superm1> connected
<superm1> but nothin there
<CCB0x45> I need to figure out where these variables are coming from
<CCB0x45> hey superm1
<superm1> yeah
<CCB0x45> could you try this command for me if possible?
<CCB0x45> this is what its trying to run
<CCB0x45> youd have to try with your own .mpg file
<CCB0x45> [00000294] stream_out_transcode private error: cannot find encoder ((null))
<CCB0x45> oops
<CCB0x45> wrong paste
<CCB0x45> ill pastebin it one sec
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/m43ed9010
<superm1> i dont have an mpg file with me atm
<superm1> i'm not at home...
<CCB0x45> ah shit
<CCB0x45> ah well
<superm1> someone else in here might be able to?
<CCB0x45> it would be sweet to get mythstreamtv working
<CCB0x45> could add it to mythbuntu
<CCB0x45> its a really nice plugin
<superm1> yeah it would
<superm1> if you do end up to sort it out, i can help you get it into a proper deb
<superm1> and push it to hardy and all
<CCB0x45> cool
<CCB0x45> im trying
<CCB0x45> I know thats the command its trying to run
<CCB0x45> but I dunno why vlc is saying the encoder is null
<CCB0x45> I have tried 3 different encoder values
<CCB0x45> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-multimedia-maintainers/2007-August/000405.html
<CCB0x45> that doesnt look good
<superm1> CCB0x45, does that have to be a mpg file for that to work?
<CCB0x45> superm1 no
<CCB0x45> I think it can be any file
<CCB0x45> vlc would be transcoding it anyways
<superm1> well it appears to be missing other options
<superm1> i tried it with a xvid file
<CCB0x45> I think vlc
<superm1> and got the same problem
<CCB0x45> needs to be recompiled
<superm1> i've done this in the GUI
<superm1> with that same file though
<superm1> and didn't have any issues
<CCB0x45> really
<CCB0x45> hmm
<superm1> yeah
<CCB0x45> how do you do it with the gui?
<superm1> file  Wizard
<CCB0x45> hmm
<CCB0x45> one sec
<CCB0x45> superm1
<CCB0x45> ok that works
<CCB0x45> so this thing can stream...
<CCB0x45> hmm
<CCB0x45> its using ASF there
<superm1> look at the command line it issued to do it
<superm1> because it does show you in the window i believe
<CCB0x45> k one sec
<CCB0x45> where
<CCB0x45> I dont see it?
<CCB0x45> superm1 is there any way to stream the capture card input through the gui?
<superm1> yeah i believe you can do that too
<superm1> its a little more complicated
<superm1> since you cant use the wizard
<superm1> but more or less file->open and choose the V4L tab
<superm1> and use the advanced options at the bottom
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> the window is too big
<CCB0x45> to see the bottom
<superm1> you can move it around by holding alt
<superm1> and then clicking on it
<superm1> and dragging it
<CCB0x45> ah wow
<CCB0x45> never knew that
<CCB0x45> that really helps
<CCB0x45> ah this gives you the command
<CCB0x45> I think
<superm1> or at least the options it was using on the command
<CCB0x45> you do advanced options
<CCB0x45> and stream, right
<CCB0x45> settings
<CCB0x45> it worked when I loaded an mpg but not from there
<CCB0x45> do you use http?
<superm1> i did it via a multicast actually
<CCB0x45> let me try that
<superm1> well
<superm1> that isn't good for the purpose you want
<superm1> it is really only good on a local network that you can create a multicast address for people to connect to
<CCB0x45> ah ok
<CCB0x45> so I should use http
<superm1> and you'd have to read up a little bit on how multicast works
<CCB0x45> maybe its not /dev/video
<superm1> to understand it
<superm1> no its not
<superm1> its like /dev/video0
<superm1> or /dev/video1
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> it is
<superm1> usually
<CCB0x45> its video0 I just checked
<CCB0x45> but is my sound dsp?
<superm1> um what kind of card is this?
<superm1> a PVR-XXX ?
<CCB0x45> pvr150
<CCB0x45> yea
<superm1> then use the PVR tab
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> just saw that
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> when you mentiond it
<CCB0x45> holy shit
<CCB0x45> I think its working
<CCB0x45> umm
<CCB0x45> except its all static
<CCB0x45> this is weird
<CCB0x45> ok wtf
<CCB0x45> myth tv stopped working
<CCB0x45> nm its working again
<CCB0x45> vlc had a hold of the video device
<CCB0x45> but why is it static...
<CCB0x45> wtf
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> now I played it again
<CCB0x45> and it works fine
<CCB0x45> this is sweet
<superm1> okay so if you can figure out how to fix up that command as its issued in mythweb, you'll be set now
<superm1> since you can see the "good" one passed in vlc
<superm1> now aren't you glad you didnt go and recompile vlc?
<superm1> :)
<CCB0x45> yea except
<CCB0x45> I still think the reason its not working is because vlc needs to be recompiled
<CCB0x45> I dont think vlc has either the right version of ffmpeg compiled into it
<CCB0x45> so it doesnt have the mpeg encoder
<CCB0x45> when its doing this streaming its using a different encoder
<CCB0x45> jesus it streams at good quality
<CCB0x45> the other thing is
<CCB0x45> it doesnt give you the whole command
<CCB0x45> just the end options
<CCB0x45> ah there is transcoding options
<CCB0x45> how can I get that command
<CCB0x45> hmmm
<CCB0x45> this is sweet
<CCB0x45> superm1 it only gives like the second half of the command
<superm1> well who needs that first half.
<superm1> :)
<CCB0x45> wait
<CCB0x45> I think I figured it out
<CCB0x45> well crap
<CCB0x45> trying to run what it runs doesnt work
<CCB0x45> from what I can tell this is the command it is running when it does that
<CCB0x45> vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video0" :pvr-radio-device="/dev/radio0"
<CCB0x45> :pvr-norm=0 :pvr-frequency=-1 :pvr-bitrate=-1 :sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=192,scale=0.5,acodec=mpga,ab=64,channels=1}:duplicate{dst=std{access=http,mux=asf,dst=:8080}}
<CCB0x45> but when I run it from the command line I get this
<CCB0x45> I could make mythstream tv work sweet if I get this to work
<CCB0x45> but only for pvrs
<solarbaby> superm1: Hey, I forgot to ask you for that url again so I could make that comment on the forums for you
<superm1> solarbaby, which url?
<superm1> solarbaby, the one to the mythbuntu forums?
<solarbaby> superm1: the patch for 350
<superm1> oh right.
<superm1> that's on launchpad
<solarbaby> superm1: I've tested this thing completely
<superm1> and it works right?
<solarbaby> superm1: couldn't be better
<superm1> speaking of which, i need to find out why the archive admins haven't released my update yet to proposed
<superm1> solarbaby, once i get it released i'll get you the url to comment on
<solarbaby> superm1: sure thing, just let me know whenever
<superm1> ok will do
<solarbaby> superm1: I even got this thing to play avi files, but it does a sucky job of it
<superm1> solarbaby, well mplayer has some accelerated support for this sort of thing, but i'm not sure if that's in gutsy
<solarbaby> superm1: so I still need my xbox frontend for that kinda stuff.. but I think thats a limitation of the hardware and nothing else
<superm1> i'm working on the new mplayer package for hardy
<superm1> but for avi, i'm not all that sure either way
<solarbaby> superm1: I'll test out what I can
<solarbaby> superm1: I wouldn't work too hard on getting avi's to work right with the 350..  I have a feeling it just wont work well
<superm1> well i'm just saying in the process of merging the new mplayer hardy package
<superm1> i saw the added support for ivtv cards
<superm1> so it may help
<superm1> may not
<solarbaby> superm1: although I do have an idea.. if your willing..  you could create an option for mythtv to transcode avi to mpg on the fly using ffmpg or something
<solarbaby> thats how GBPVR makes it possible to play avi's through the Hauppage MVP
<superm1> solarbaby, well a method to automate that i'm not sure
<superm1> let alone if it would help enough
<solarbaby> works sweet on GBPVR..  just an idea..  dont know if its worth all the hassle..  although to anyone with hardware limitations they'd be pretty stoked
<CCB0x45> superm1... this is so weird
<CCB0x45> I really think this is the command its running
<CCB0x45> vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video0" :pvr-radio-device="/dev/radio0" :pvr-norm=0 :pvr-frequency=-1 :pvr bitrate=-1 :sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=192,scale=0.5,acodec=mpga,ab=64,channels=1}:duplicate{dst=std{access=http,mux=asf,dst=:8080}}
<solarbaby> that was the 1 reason I didn't wanna switch to MythTV
<CCB0x45> but
<CCB0x45> when I run that from the command line
<CCB0x45> it starts playing my tv in ascii
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> which I think is the vlc ascii player I guess
<CCB0x45> but when I do it with the gui
<CCB0x45> it doesnt play it just creates the stream
<superm1> CCB0x45, hm
<superm1> CCB0x45, you are missing more options
<superm1> see the thing is the duplicate bit
<superm1> it is showing it on the option listed for duplicate
<CCB0x45> whats duplicate?
<superm1> as well as whatever frontend it can find (be it ascii or xv etc)
<CCB0x45> alright!
<CCB0x45> it was the duplicate
<CCB0x45> this command works:
<CCB0x45> vlc pvr:// :pvr-device="/dev/video0" :pvr-radio-device="/dev/radio0" :pvr-norm=0 :pvr-frequency=-1 :pvr bitrate=-1 :sout=#transcode{vcodec=mp4v,vb=192,scale=0.5,acodec=mpga,ab=64,channels=1}:std{access=http,mux=asf,dst=:8080}
<CCB0x45> but myth stream is such a POS right now
<CCB0x45> its gonna take a lot of hacking to make this work right
<CCB0x45> but its so awesome
<CCB0x45> my thing is a slingbox now
<CCB0x45> oh crap
<CCB0x45> that command wasnt working
<superm1> the reason i never packaged it was because it looked like quite the hack in the first place
<superm1> and i didn't know whether it was worthwhile to sort out
<CCB0x45> it is a hack
<CCB0x45> its basically a small interface
<CCB0x45> to run a vlc command
<CCB0x45> really funny watching this in ascii over terminal
<CCB0x45> im just happy that I can stream it at all right now
<CCB0x45> im gonna try to fix it up
<CCB0x45> so it if I could get this command right
<CCB0x45> I could probably fix it up in a couple hours so it could stream your tv and recordings
<CCB0x45> since the command is the hard part for me
<CCB0x45> editing the php is easy for me
<superm1> well keep track of your changes
<superm1> as long as you can have a set of changes against a base package, this can be made into a deb
<CCB0x45> ok I will
<CCB0x45> it would be a lot of changes to the php stuff
<CCB0x45> is there a way to get the clipboard from vnc?
<CCB0x45> but it does write channels=1
<CCB0x45> in the settings
<superm1> i dont know about the vnc
<CCB0x45> its so annoying
<CCB0x45> im used to ARD
<CCB0x45> where you can get the clipboard and just drag stuff across
<stuckshut> hey guys, I'm encountering a crash in the mythbuntu installer. at about 83% it fails and says Timezoneapply failed with code 1
<stuckshut> anybody else been having that problem?
<CCB0x45> try a different time zone
<stuckshut> I've tried a few now, same problem
<CCB0x45> weird
<superm1> stuckshut, what other options did you pick?
<CCB0x45> superm1 probably knows more
<stuckshut> are there any particular options that would make a difference?
<superm1> stuckshut, well just people have found very odd bugs
<superm1> from options that we would have never thought to test
<superm1> it can be stuff ranging from languages
<superm1> to removing a plugin
<stuckshut> hrm. well, i've tried both english and no localization for language
<CCB0x45> im so stoked that vlc gui streams like that
<CCB0x45> this thing is a slingbox nw
<CCB0x45> now
<stuckshut> it's a primary backend + frontend, the plugins i've kept at everything installed so far. i've added the mythtv service, and chosen the appropriate options for a hauppauge 350 and it's associated remote
<superm1> hm okay well nothing out of the ordinary there.
<superm1> can you pastebin your /var/log/syslog?
<superm1> !pastebin | stuckshut
<ubotu> stuckshut: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stuckshut> sure. i'm trying it again with different options so i'll just wait until it crashes again ...
<tazgodx> if i have an LVM set up, and i just remover one of the LVM drives from the machine, what happens?
<superm1> the lvm doesn't owrk
<superm1> or work even
<stuckshut> holy crap, i think it worked
<stuckshut> i had been setting a root password for mysql during the install process, apparently it didn't like that
<tazgodx> but will the drives that are still plugged in show up? or will nothign show up?
<superm1> stuckshut, hm well that's odd, in my tests root pw for mysql worked out fine
<superm1> wonder what sort of corner case you hit
<stuckshut> no idea, that was the only option i changed this time though. very strange
<superm1> can you file a bug with a list of all the options you picked, and we'll try to reproduce it at some point this cycle?
<superm1> try to be as specific as you can
<stuckshut> sure
<solarbaby> alright so I for the very first time flagged my commercials manually..  that took longer then I thought it would take.. even with a keyboard instead of using the remote control
<solarbaby> im starting to think that even though this is supposed to be a convenience its probably the long way
<solarbaby> although I kind of got a kick out of doing it on the TV
<solarbaby> alright well cool transcoding works..  tomorrow I'll have to look into transcoding to avi and see how that works out
<solarbaby> Auto Gordian Knot works so well for Avi's I find it hard to believe I can do better, but hopefully it wont be any worse either
<tazgodx> solarbaby: are you setting up jobs to transcode?
<MythbuntuGuest68> hello everyone
<MythbuntuGuest21> ..
<Cenwesi> anyone up?
<MythbuntuGuest01> hello
<MythbuntuGuest01> Is someone out there that can help with a problem?
<dwf_starband> ive got to go to work, but if its quick and easy i might be able to
<MythbuntuGuest01> I think I messed up the MySql aspect.  On the MCC MySQL service is gray and I can't enable/disable it.
<dwf_starband> its greyed out on mine as well, but everything works
<dwf_starband> I think you change that stuff with the Launch MythTv setup,
<dwf_starband> you will have to ask one of the experts here if that doesnt help, though
<dwf_starband> good luck
<MythbuntuGuest97> Hi all! Quick question.... I have a copy of mythbunto from a month or so ago - not sure what build. I have to run mythfilldatabase manually every so often or my listings are not retrieved. It works fine when run manually.
<MythbuntuGuest97> Any ideas?
<KjetilK> I'm trying to figure out if I should go for a light frontend or a everything in one box solution
<KjetilK> It would be important that the TV card (probably a simple Hauppauge PVR-150) is in the living room box, since it would be a pain to get the antenna to the backend box
<KjetilK> how much would that complicate the front?
<KjetilK> Also, I want to try out amarok as music player, I guess that would mean a normal thin client thing, but I guess that could also complicate a light front setup?
<rambo3> ama troll
<MythbuntuGuest78> When i try to run mythstream i get an error saying that it was compiled against a different libmyth then what i have, what can i do?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest78, is this on mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest78> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest78, how did you install mythstream?
<dattas> using the control center
<tgm4883_laptop> and this is an install from the final release?
<dattas> yes it is
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> thats strange
<tgm4883_laptop> any other errors?
<dattas> but i added your guyses trunk build, but i guess that does not include the mythstream?
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be the problem
<tgm4883_laptop> afaik unofficial plugins are not covered in trunk
<dattas> ah, so how do i rebuild mythstream with the newest libmyth?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: could this be a PPA issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, i'm not even sure if mythstream is in the PPA
<Daviey> Ah, you've already caught it
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: yeah, but if the rest of my gets upgraded and leaves mythstream, would cause version mismatch
<tgm4883_laptop> It shouldn't, until you upgrade to .21 (or .20.3)
<Daviey> dattas: why did you enabled trunk?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: he's running trunk..
<dattas> i like the features that are in it
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<Daviey> dattas: what new ones?
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, this is true.  Perhaps it just needs compiled with .21 which i would suggest downloading the source package ten
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<dattas> updated mythweb, being able to watch the shows over mythweb in flash
<dattas> mostly
<Daviey> dattas: that's the only thing that is tempting me to upgrade my production system
<dattas> thats why i upgraded
<dattas> beacuse when i go home on the weekends i like to be able to watch my shows :D
<Daviey> When i go home, i turn on the TV - streaming is surely better used when *not* at home
<Daviey> :/
<dattas> my mythtv box is in my dorm
<dattas> so i like to watch tv when i am at home cuz we don't got cable at home
<Daviey> ah
<dattas> dorm = free cable lol
<dattas> does the trunk made the libmyth-dev?
<dattas> make*
<dattas> does the weekly trunk build make the libmyth-dev? so can i build mythstream?
<haffi> Hi, where do I set the "Master server settings" in my mythtv frontend?
<MythbuntuGuest91> Hello all, I'm having trouble playing avi files through my video lists, I have tried using both Mplayer and Xine, my video card is x1250 onboard. Are there pluggins I need to download?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, what happens when you try to play them?
<superm1_> and you tried them from a command line ?
<superm1_> or juts in mythvideo?
<MythbuntuGuest91> Ive tried them through Ubuntu gui and mythtv, they open and close imediately
<superm1_> can you try on the command line?
<superm1_> it will tell you waht it happening
<superm1_> why they won't play
<MythbuntuGuest91> sure, how might i do that
<MythbuntuGuest91> Mplayer filename.avi?
<MythbuntuGuest91> says "it seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card availible."
<MythbuntuGuest91> running "xvinfo" says "no adapter present" OK seems like a driver issue I suppose
<superm1_> do you have a proprietary driver installed?
<superm1_> or not
<MythbuntuGuest91> Yes I did allow its installation
<superm1_> what kind of driver?
<MythbuntuGuest91> It was asking about allowing it after install of Ubuntu,
<superm1_> well i mean which card
<superm1_> we can double check that it really is activated
<MythbuntuGuest91> "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is in restricted drivers
<superm1_> and something didn't go wrong
<superm1_> okay
<MythbuntuGuest91> the card i have is ati x1250
<superm1_> okay can you open up mcc
<MythbuntuGuest91> built into asus MB
<superm1_> and then click on proprietary drivers
<superm1_> and choose the amd control center button?
<superm1_> and see if that has any information about the driver not working properly
<superm1_> etc
<MythbuntuGuest91> it does nothing when I try to load the Catalyst Control Center form Mythbuntu Control centre
<superm1_> okay so something is going wrong there.
<MythbuntuGuest91> There is a driver availible from AMD/ATI
<MythbuntuGuest91> should i try to install it?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> well
<superm1_> wait
<superm1_> how about you check out a few low level things first
<superm1_> can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1_> and your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<superm1_> !pastebin | MythbuntuGuest91
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest91: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1_> hopefully its just a small configuration error
<MythbuntuGuest91> how do I copy all when using nano?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, well i'd recommend you install a more featured editor
<superm1_> like geany,gedit,mousepad
<superm1_> leafpad maybe
<superm1_> (they're gui editors)
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok i have it pasted, log address is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43470/
<superm1_> okay that looks sane
<superm1_> can you post the xorg.conf too?
<MythbuntuGuest48> there isn't a mythstream type thing that will run on the mythbackend is there?
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok i have it pasted, log address is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43471/
<superm1_> dattas, someone was investigating it yesterday
<superm1_> but hasn't got it all properly setup
<superm1_> mythstreamtv is what its called
<dattas> oh? any website?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, okay so you don't have Xv setup for your card
<superm1_> did you say you installed this "in the installer" or after the reboot?
<MythbuntuGuest91> neither
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, how did you install the proprietary driver then
<MythbuntuGuest91> its just the defaults that came with Ubuntu
<superm1_> fglrx doesn't come with ubuntu?
<superm1_> you activated it with restricted drivers manager?
<MythbuntuGuest91> probably since im not sure what that is
<dattas> superml_ , so it will download podcasts without the frontend?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, okay
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, well here is how to solve it
<superm1_> from a command line, type this:
<superm1_> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<superm1_> and then reboot
<MythbuntuGuest91> got it done
<MythbuntuGuest91> superml, when trying to run an avi file, i get the same error, "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, and you rebooted?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, hm
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, did that command give you any errors
<superm1_> when you ran it to turn on that overlay
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, if its stlil doing that, one more to try:
<superm1_> sudo aticonfig --initial sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<superm1_> that should overwrite your xorg.conf with an Xv enabled one rather than just enable the one line
<MythbuntuGuest91> superml, says "found fglrx primary device section, nothing to do, terminating"
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, well you can manually add the section that is missing then
<jargonjustin> I'm migrating a system previously used as a Samba server (Debian Etch) over the a Samba/Media server running Mythbuntu.  The current setup uses LVM for it's main storage (non root) partition, which the installers partitioner doesn't seem to support.  Should I just tell the installer to ignore these partitions, and setup LVM post install?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, if you edit that xorg.conf, you can add these two lines to the section that includes Driver "fglrx"
<superm1_>         Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
<superm1_>         Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<superm1_> jargonjustin, yeah
<jargonjustin> Alright, /var/lib should also be setup on LVM probably, right?
<superm1_> jargonjustin, well just don't setup a mount right now for it i'd say
<superm1_> because if you mount it at /var, the installer has a tendency to want to format it
<jargonjustin> superm1_, ah, of course.  Thanks
<jargonjustin> The only thing MythTV should be hitting the disk for is recording, which it looks like I can map to somewhere outside of /var, right?
<superm1_> well yeah you can
<superm1_> if you do i'd recommend making /var/lib/mythtv/recordings a symlink to wherever you put it
<superm1_> so that you dont have to change a few other areas that would depend upon it
<jargonjustin> superm1_: Sounds like a better solution, thanks
<jargonjustin> Is the LIRC setup testable off the LiveCD?
<superm1_> jargonjustin, yeah it is in live frontend mode
<superm1_> assuming you have a backend installed somewhere else
<superm1_> i've only tested it with a few remotes though, so hopefully it works for others :)
<jargonjustin> Okay, lastly, Mythbuntu can use the regular Ubuntu package repositories, right?
<dattas> yes
<superm1_> matter of fact it does :)
<superm1_> all but one of our packages are in the repositories
<MythbuntuGuest91> superml, looks like I need to buy a Nvidia card...
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, not really.
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, once this option is in place
<superm1_> it should work out as expected
<superm1_> i've got ati in 3 of my machines
<MythbuntuGuest91> I have that file edited and still same symptoms
<dattas> is there anyway to make mythVideo auto scan the video collection?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, you rebooted right?
<MythbuntuGuest91> yuppers
<superm1_> dattas, there is a way to let it not have to scan
<superm1_> but not autoscan
<dattas> well, what about scan when i go into the videos?
<dattas> how?
<solarbaby> I can't wait for the day that MythVideos can be replaced with XBMC
<dattas> lol xbox
<superm1_> dattas, do into mythvideo settings
<solarbaby> unfortunately I dont know if thats ever going to happen
<superm1_> and there is an option for that
<superm1_> for browse mode
<dattas> is it the "video gallery browses file" ?
<superm1_> yeah something like that
<superm1_> sounds right
<dattas> ah rockin'
<dattas> it works as a makeshift podcast watcher :D
<dattas> just have miro download it
<dattas> and put it in the videos directory
<MythbuntuGuest91> superml, I will double check the xorg.conf
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, yeah pastebin it if your not sure
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok i have it pasted, log address is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43475/
<MythbuntuGuest91> seems to be in there twice..lol
<superm1_> yeah that's correct
<superm1_> it should be activating the Xv overlay now
<superm1_> ( as long as you've rebooted )
<Daviey> superm1_: any ideas on an fglrx i can use with kernel 2.6.23+
 * superm1_ checks something
<Daviey> ta
<superm1_> not officially
<superm1_> as of yet
<Daviey> :(
<MythbuntuGuest91> superml, yeah still same problems
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, hm
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, well that is "the way" to turn on video overlay
<superm1_> we can check the Xorg.0.log now
<superm1_> to see if it has changed
<superm1_> and has an error hwen trying to turn on the overlay
<MythbuntuGuest91> ok i have it pasted, log address is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43477/
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, according to that your VideoOverlay turned on properly
<superm1_> does xvinfo do any justice now?
<MythbuntuGuest91> Xvideo Extension version 2.2 screen #0 no adapter present
<superm1_> well then at this point, i'd recommend trying the drivers from AMD directly (the newer ones)
<superm1_> and see if that helps
<superm1_> this is all particularly odd.
<MythbuntuGuest91> im not sure how to run it...has a .run extension
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest91, go the aticchtml wiki
<superm1_> it has directions on how to install and build it from that driver.
<superm1_> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<superm1_> i'm gonna be afk for a bit but have a ghost here so ping the ghost superm1 if you still run into troubles
<haffi> Hi, I've got some sound problems with mythtv. I have a backend server w/ a PCTV Pro video card but when I connect with a frontend I can't hear any sound
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-06
<eidolon> hi folks... i'm running a myth box that's based on an ancient install of knoppmyth.  I'm considering nuking the whole setup from orbit and starting over.  i do some myth stuff but mostly mythgame stuff with Mame et al.  question - will mythbuntu allow in-place updating of mythtv updates?  that's been my biggest problem with knoppmyth.  i can't just do 'aptitude update/upgrade' and have things brought up to date.
<eidolon> and mythtv changes fast :)
<JThundley> a wise decision, it's the only way to be sure
<JThundley> what do you mean by in-place? I updated my mythbackend and frontend and it didn't break anything
<JThundley> I used to run a myth system so jacked that I couldn't update anything
<DiggThis> after upgrading to lastest update my tv card is not recognised anymore??
<Seeker`> Can anyone confirm that the Hauppauge pvr 150 will receive analog signals?
<superm1_> of course it will
<superm1_> totem mythtv plugin. hells yeah :) http://live.gnome.org/RoadMap
<DiggThis> superm1_: why does the latest update break funtionality?
<superm1_> what latest update
<superm1_> broke what
<DiggThis> update icon came up then i updated and now my card is not recognised anymore?
<superm1_> what update?
<DiggThis> last one rolled out i guess to mythtv features
<superm1_> wha?
<superm1_> when was said update released?
<superm1_> i'm not aware of anything like this
<DiggThis> how do i check?
<superm1_> well there is some apt logging
<DiggThis> command?
<superm1_> i dont know where its at off hand
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, yes, it will not however receiver digital signals
<superm1_> /var/log/dpkg.log
<DiggThis> 2.6.1 ubuntu
<DiggThis> does that make sense?
<superm1_> package name
<superm1_> what got updated
<superm1_> and why
<DiggThis> do you want me to post cause the list is huge?
<superm1_> just look at the end of the log
<superm1_> and you can see the last few things that were installed
<Seeker`> tgm4883_laptop: Thanks. I cant get digital here anyway :(
<DiggThis> last one was libc6 2.6.1-1ubuntu10
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<superm1_> well that wouldn't have changed anything.
<superm1_> what else?
<DiggThis> before that was mythtv 0.20.2+fixes14789
<superm1_> oh you are using the fixes on weekly builds
<DiggThis> what?
<DiggThis> is there any way to fix?
<superm1_> have you rebooted?
<superm1_> since you installed the new updates?
<DiggThis> 2 times
<superm1_> so what's happening that broke?
<superm1_> the card isnt in mythtv-setup?
<superm1_> or what
<DiggThis> yes exactly says card could not be opened on frontend id no such file or dir
<eidolon> JThundley: sorry, stepped away.
<DiggThis> all was perfect before update
<eidolon> so mythbuntu is allowing in-place mythtv (backend and frontend I assume) updates?
<eidolon> that would be -awesome-
<superm1_> well it should....
<superm1_> we have weekly builds going on a ppa
<superm1_> that are optional
<superm1_> but DiggThis appears to have run into some issues
<DiggThis> i must be the first
<DiggThis> grep returns nothing
<superm1_> DiggThis, well so in mythtv-setup, can you see your cards listed though
<DiggThis> no not at all the message that i mentioned before comes up
<superm1_> thats in the forntend though
<superm1_> i mean in mythtv-setup?
<DiggThis> no in the backend setup page
<DiggThis> under capture card setup no card recog.
<jargonjustin> Is it recommended to have a separate /boot partition, or just / and swap?
<superm1_> DiggThis, what kind of card?
<DiggThis> hauppauge nova-t 500
<superm1_> DiggThis, okay so is the module for it loaded
<superm1_> check out dmesg/lsmod/ etc
<jargonjustin> For setting up my video card, using the proprietary NVidia driver (ewww, but it'll work better), does it matter if I select composite or s-video?  There's only one port on the card at the default output resolution seems to be NTSC-M for both.
<DiggThis> what you mean is that a command?
<superm1_> go svideo jargonjustin
<superm1_> DiggThis, well look at dmesg
<superm1_> and see what hauppauge related stuff is mentioned
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> only a bunch of sata stuff no hauppauge
<DiggThis> shouldn't dmesg | grep dvb return results?
<superm1_> according to http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI
<superm1_> you should get a dib0700 module loaded
<superm1_> can you try to modprobe that yourself
<superm1_> and see if you can
<DiggThis> command?
<DiggThis> ok tried it and no message
<DiggThis> this is really weird a break like this
<superm1_> you sure that you didnt install a new kernel too or anything like that?
<superm1_> DiggThis, you tried:
<superm1_> sudo modprobe dvb-usb-dib0700
<DiggThis> positive and yes returns to the prompt without notification
<superm1_> dmesg
<superm1_> afterwards
<superm1_> and see if it loaded
<DiggThis> kernel is 2.6.22-14
<DiggThis> and the upgrade wsa huge upgrading all of myth components
<superm1_> well but what i'm saying here, if the module isn't loading
<superm1_> its irrelevant what else got upgraded
<superm1_> so you need to figure out if its currently loaded
<superm1_> or if its not
<superm1_> why its not
<DiggThis> k
<jargonjustin> The installation's been at "configuring mythtv" for about 10 minutes now: should I be worried?
<eidolon> wow, a metrocast client :)
<magicrobotmonkey> hey a while ago someone pointed me to a PPA with mythbuntus myth theme, now i cant find it, dooes anyone know where it is?
<magicrobotmonkey> heh yea eidolon and its teh suck, i can only get like 8000B/s from archive.ubuntu.com
<eidolon> we have a house up in maine not far from you i bet (near sanbornville)
<DiggThis> superm1_: not loaded
<superm1_> magicrobotmonkey, go to http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1_> and you'll find it there
<magicrobotmonkey> cool, is that a new site?
<superm1_> jargonjustin, perhaps perhaps not.
<superm1_> jargonjustin, depends on what its really doing :)
<superm1_> is the hd light flying?
<DiggThis> superm1: is there any way to roll back?
<jargonjustin> superm1_: Both the drive and the CD look inactive.
<superm1_> DiggThis, rolling back the packages wont load your module
<superm1_> these sound like isolated issues
<superm1_> DiggThis, you haven't said yet whether the module is loaded though
<superm1_> jargonjustin, well you can check out /var/log/syslog
<magicrobotmonkey>  gar, 7.9 KB/s, whats the deal, metrocast?
<superm1_> and see what the last item was there
<magicrobotmonkey> launchpad cant be that far away
<DiggThis> it is not loaded
<superm1_> DiggThis, okay well try to
<superm1_> sudo depmod -a
<superm1_> and hten reload
<superm1_> DiggThis, did you ever build this driver from mercurial, or need to?
<DiggThis> no just placed into lib/firmware and was great guns
<jargonjustin> superm1_: This looks bad: http://rafb.net/p/pvwhp365.html
<superm1_> jargonjustin, that's definely bad
<superm1_> jargonjustin, what kind of install was this?
<superm1_> and did you choose a fun character in a password?
<superm1_> that we didn't properly escape?
<jargonjustin> superm1_, I did a backend/frontend (minimal desktop) and clicked advance, but ended up leaving the packages at their default.
<jargonjustin> There's an apostrophe in the password :-)
<superm1_> there we go i bet
<superm1_> can you please file a bug
<superm1_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+filebug
<superm1_> and choose a password without one for now
<superm1_> add that /var/log/syslog to the bug
<superm1_> and if you can specify where you placed the apostrophe
<DiggThis> superm1_: im gonna try to take out card and then reinsert maybe that might work
<jargonjustin> Okay, thanks.
<superm1_> DiggThis, hopefully
<superm1_> jargonjustin, thanks for catching it and reporting it.  we'd have no idea other wise :)
<DiggThis> wait and see
<jargonjustin> superm1_: no problem, thanks for figuring out the problem so quickly
<jargonjustin> When setting a password for mythweb, does that create another user account or is it just a mythtv configuration setting?
<superm1_> jargonjustin, having written the ubiquity frontend, its pretty easy to know where to narrow these tihngs down
<superm1_> jargonjustin, just an apache setting actually
<superm1_> doesnt make any user accounts
<jargonjustin> superm1_: Is this bug the same issue, or should I report mine? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/159350
<superm1_> jargonjustin, thats different
<frozenskunk> Can someone give me a hand getting a frontend running? I have have a working backend, and am trying to get my desktop to connect to it as a frontend. I have followed the guide at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Frontend_Desktop and for some reason can't get the frontend configured. It keeps crashing with 2007-11-05 21:02:07.235 Failed to init MythContext, exiting. when I try and put in the backend settings.
<superm1_> frozenskunk, did you check the connection to the mysql server in mcc?
<frozenskunk> not familiar with mcc...
<jargonjustin> superm1_: reported https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/160368
<frozenskunk> I have used more /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt to check the settings though
<superm1_> frozenskunk, well open up the mythbuntu control centre
<superm1_> frozenskunk, and then on the mythtv configuration tab hit the test connection button
<superm1_> it will make sure that you can connect to mysql with the current settings as mythtv would
<frozenskunk> I am only running mythbuntu on the backend box, I am trying to get the frontend running on my desktop which is a regular ubuntu install
<superm1_> frozenskunk, well you can still install the control centre
<superm1_> it doesnt hurt to do so
<frozenskunk> Ok, I will try that.
<DiggThis> superm1_: that did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<superm1_> DiggThis, haha
<superm1_> DiggThis, and you blamed package updates....
<DiggThis> thankyou for your help anyway weirdness here
<DiggThis> must have not been recognised somehow in biox
<DiggThis> bios
<DiggThis> on a diff. question do you know if the restriced drivers problem with all ati cards has been worked out yet off the opt of your head
<superm1_> i dont know what problem you're referring to
<DiggThis> in gutsy forums alot of people are having trouble getting there new ati cards to work under it
<superm1_> there have been no updates within the ubuntu archive to ati drivers
<superm1_> there are however newer drivers available from the amd website
<DiggThis> but installing them on my system is not known to me...
<superm1_> DiggThis, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<superm1_> method 2
<DiggThis> already tried that and does not work for me
<superm1_> well that's the newest public driver on that page
<DiggThis> k
<DiggThis> must have been just updated
<superm1_> well so you haven't tried it then :)
<DiggThis> no i think i tried the one before that
<frozenskunk> superm1_, got mcc installed and tried the sql settings from there, and it fails. Is there something I have to do to the mythbuntu backend to make it accept the connection from the frontend box?
<superm1_> frozenskunk,
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> it has to be listening for mysql connection
<superm1_> you can turn on the mysql service on the backend
<superm1_> in the backend's mcc
<jargonjustin> I'm trying to configure myth-setup, and I don't think things are working correctly with Schedules Direct (trial account) nor my capture card.  Is there a troubleshooting guide somewhere?
<frozenskunk> ok, let me try that.
<superm1_> jargonjustin, download the pdf from the website
<superm1_> it walks you through the proper way to run mythtv-setup
<superm1_> and such
<frozenskunk> superm1_, enabled that on the backend, and still getting a failure on the frontend mcc
<frozenskunk> hmm.. vnc doesn't seem to connect either (I just enabled it also) so I need to restart?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> there are no warnings for that as such yet
<superm1> but should be adding that for hardy
<frozenskunk> do I need to restart the whole machine, or just ctl-alt-bkspc?
<superm1> for VNC, restarting X is all you need to do
<superm1> for sql, you can restart it via
<frozenskunk> but sgl takes a full reboot?
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<frozenskunk> sql I mean
<solarbaby> Transcode failed with status: 247
<solarbaby> Hmmm..  guess that didn't work as expected
<frozenskunk> superm1_, that let me connect with the frontend to the backend, but when I try to do anything on the frontend (watch recordings, setup, etc) I get an error telling me that it couldn't connect to the backend and asking if the IP was correct.
<jargonjustin> What packages need to be installed to get the Xubuntu look-and-feel in XFCE?
<superm1> frozenskunk, you need to have the correct IP put in place in mythtv-setup
<superm1> if you didn't that's why
<superm1> jargonjustin, xubuntu-default-settings i think
<frozenskunk> isn't mythtv-setup only on the backend? I can't run it from the frontend...
<superm1> frozenskunk, exactly
<superm1> run it on your backend
<superm1> and update the ip address in both general sections
<superm1> to be your ip address
<frozenskunk> but the backend already has a frontend running on it. won't that screw it up? What do I need to change on the backend to allow multiple frontends to connect?
<jargonjustin> superm1: I installed it, but the window chrome is still really dark.  Does Mythbuntu use a modified GTK engine?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> you can change that in the settings panels
<superm1> the appearance one i think
<jargonjustin> superm1, It'll let me change the theme, but I think it's still using the Mythbuntu engine.
<superm1> jargonjustin, remove ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<superm1> i think
<jargonjustin> That did it, thanks
<frozenskunk> superm1_, Ok, I see. I had the backend set to 127.0.0.1, had to set it to it's actual local IP. Got it going now. Thanks for all your help!
<jargonjustin> Actually, that fixed it for applications run as the user, but not under sudo.  Do you know how to set the theme for however Mythbuntu handles root?
<frozenskunk> btw, you replied to one of my forum posts the other day about getting the PVR-350 doing the work for the CPU. I gave up on getting it to do that when I realized that if I cleaned all the gunk off the CPU heatsink fan, it wouldn't overheat... ;-)
<frozenskunk> superm1_, well, I thought that did it. When I try and watch a recording on the new frontend (my desktop) it crashed the desktop and took me back to the login screen (just like crtl-alt-bkspc would have). Any ideas?
<superm1> turn off Xgl
<frozenskunk> I thought that I had when I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy, how do I make sure?
<superm1> it's on by default if you have it installed
<frozenskunk> so just remove xgl?
<superm1> xserver-xgl
<superm1> is the package
<frozenskunk> will that screw anything else up?
<superm1> well you will lose any bling that is provided by it
<frozenskunk> is that what compix uses/
<frozenskunk> compiz?
<superm1> depends upon your graphics driver
<superm1> whether you need it or not
<superm1> put it this way, its either myth or xgl, but there are alternatives to xgl
<frozenskunk> yeah, myth wins out, just wanted to know what I was going to have to fix... ;-)
<superm1> don't you find it odd that i knew it was xgl though.....
<superm1> :)
<frozenskunk> not really odd, so much as lucky... I have found all sorts of little quirks like that (If A and B, Not C, Or D) that if you find the right person to match to your odd failure... ;-)
<frozenskunk> removing xgl requires only actrl-alt-bkspc, right?
<superm1> well after you uninstall it
<superm1> yeah
<frozenskunk> superm1, You'r a genius! That took care of that... Now... (How is it I find every last problem there is to find?)
<frozenskunk> when I am watching recordings on the front end, the audio is fine, but the video plays jerky (maybe 3-4 fps) both boxes are on the same LAN, so I don't think badwidth is the problem...
<frozenskunk> superm1, you still here?
<superm1> yeah
<frozenskunk> I have every thing going, but the video on the frontend isn't very smooth, any ideas where to start looking?
<superm1> in the video playback settings page
<frozenskunk> video playback in recordings preview is fine, but to watch the video, it doesn't
<superm1> there is a ton of options in there
<superm1> and if its an nvidia card
<frozenskunk> 'flow' very welll
<superm1> open up mcc
<frozenskunk> card is ati
<superm1> and open nvidia-settings
<superm1> okay nvm
<superm1> well there is still a ton of options in the video playback settings page
<frozenskunk> is odd though that playback on the previews is good , but to actually watch the playback is jerky?
<superm1> not if its hidef
<superm1> is it?
<frozenskunk> not hidef
<frozenskunk> everything is fine from the main box which is the backend and frontend for the television. The frontend that I am having problems with is my desktop that I am running the frontend on to watch stuff while the woman is watching TV.
<tazgodx_> so when watching TV i am noticing a split in the TV where the top half and bottom halves aren't matching up the video. is this just my retarded computer screwing up, or is there some kind of setting im missing?
<superm1> well like i said play through those options for video playback settings
<superm1> interlacing
<superm1> realtime
<superm1> etc
<superm1> tazgodx_, its like a tearing picture?
<frozenskunk> any idea where to start?
<superm1> tazgodx_, you probably want to open mcc->nvidia-settings and adjust the vsync options
<tgm4883_laptop> frozenskunk, wireless?
<tazgodx_> its like a line accross the middle and the top and bottom arn't quite matched. hard to explain
<tazgodx_> ill try that
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx_, thats vertical sync
<tgm4883_laptop> or lack thereof actually
<tazgodx_> but i don't notice it all the time. just somtimes
<frozenskunk> no, everything is wired on the network
<tazgodx_> hmmmm, i don't see any vsync options in nvidia-settings
<superm1> yes there are
<superm1> there are two or three checkboxes for it
<tazgodx_> "synch to vblank"?
<superm1> yes
<tazgodx_> ok ill try that, thanks
<jargonjustin> I'm setting up Samba, we've previously had a directory structure setup including movies that I'd like Myth to be able to interface with.  Should I just symlink /var/lib/mythtv/videos to the appropriate directory?
<superm1> jargonjustin, yes
<superm1> that's the easiest
<jargonjustin> What kind of permissions need to be set?  Just read access?
<superm1> that's up to you.
<jargonjustin> What would Myth need to write to the directory for, anything?
<jargonjustin> It stores the metadata separately, right?
<superm1> videos directory: no
<tazgodx_> can you symlink a whole folder like that? or just file by file? and what is the link thru samba? "smb://ip"?
<superm1> you can remove the folder and in its place put a symlink to a folder
<superm1> if you are using nautilus it would be like that smb://machine_name
<tazgodx_> hmm, this peaks my interest :) so in terminal is it the same link?
<jargonjustin> Not a chance anyone here would have suggestions for troubleshooting an ethernet card Ubuntu's not picking up?  It worked under Debian Etch, but it's not showing up under ifconfig and I'm not sure what to look for under lsmod
<JThundley> maybe boot to knoppix or what have you, write down the modules it uses
<JThundley> manually modprobe it when you boot back to myth, or mess with different kernels
<jargonjustin> JTundley, so use knoppix, see if it autodetects then compare it's lsmods to Myths, using modprobe to explore the differences?
<JThundley> modprobe is for inserting modules, like insmod but better
<JThundley> but basically yeah, maybe mythbuntu isn't autodetecting for some reason
<jargonjustin> Okay, thanks.
<CCB0x45> superm1 you around?
<superm1> only briefly
<CCB0x45> you know any good resource for how to set up 2 lirc devices/
<CCB0x45> ?
<superm1> Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<CCB0x45> I really want to get lirc_imon working with lirc_pvr150
<superm1> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<CCB0x45> that shows how to do 2?
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> thanks
<superm1> it walks you through setting up 1
<superm1> and then adding another
<CCB0x45> oh and also for some reason when ubuntu starts
<CCB0x45> one is already set up
<CCB0x45> I just need to add the other
<CCB0x45> the other thing is
<CCB0x45> when ubuntu starts
<CCB0x45> mythbackend wont start cause it says it has the wrong sql password
<CCB0x45> but when I just start it with sudo
<CCB0x45> it starts fine
<CCB0x45> like sudo mythbackend
<superm1> rm /home/mythtv/.mythtv/ -rf
<superm1> and try to restart it via /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<CCB0x45> ok cool
<CCB0x45> thanks
<CCB0x45> my wireless card started working for no reason
<CCB0x45> I was so stoked
<jargonjustin> For a U.S. cable input, should I use us-cable or us-bcast for the channel frequency?
<superm1> us-cable
<jargonjustin> Okay, setting up the capture card I want to use the MPEG2 interface (WinTV-Go, which I _think_ is like a PVR-x50), but doing so causes it to "fail to probe."  If I set it up as another interface though, it sets up as /dev/video0 and then I can go and change it to MPEG2.  Will this cause any problems?
<superm1> the wintv-go has an mpeg encoder?
<superm1> you sure about that?
<superm1> i'm thinking ti doesn't
<CCB0x45> anyone ever set up an xbox 360 wireless controller with ubuntu?
<jargonjustin> Oh? Maybe not then…
<jargonjustin> In that case I want to use Analog V4L?
<superm1> probably
<CCB0x45> hey superm1
<CCB0x45> before when I was setting up my blaster, it was conflicting with lirc_imon
<CCB0x45> and you told me to black list imon
<CCB0x45> and I did
<CCB0x45> and now im setting up two devices
<CCB0x45> and did the steps on ubuntu
<CCB0x45> should I unblacklist it?
<CCB0x45> or keep it blacklisted so it doesnt load automatically
<CCB0x45> and lirc will load it from the init?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> unblacklist it i would say
<superm1> otherwise it wont be able to load?
<superm1> you may have to toy around though to figure out which one is loading first
<superm1> and which should be your primary device etc
<CCB0x45> the primary device should be the pvr150
<CCB0x45> all im using the second device for is the VFD
<CCB0x45> the first device is my remote and blaster
<CCB0x45> do I need to edit any stuff in mythtv to make this work?
<jargonjustin> I don't think SchedulesDirect is sending me channel information correctly, any way to verify this?
<superm1> CCB0x45, shouldn't need to if you keep it that way
<superm1> but you will have to play with blacklisting i think if imon still loads
<superm1> you'll really have to see
<superm1> jargonjustin, you need to bind your line up to your tuner card
<superm1> so if you haven't done that
<superm1> you won't get any data
<jargonjustin> superm1: Via the schedules direct website?
<superm1> no
<superm1> in mythtv-setup
<superm1> you need things setup in schedules direct for your location
<superm1> but in mythtvsetup
<superm1> when you choose it
<superm1> it needs to be associated with the card
<superm1> its all in the pdf
<jargonjustin> Oh, okay!  Thanks
<CCB0x45> superm1
<CCB0x45> ok well my blaster still works
<CCB0x45> but now it doesnt get my remote
<CCB0x45> when I dmesg | grep lirc I get this
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/m72aa593a
<superm1> yeah looks fine
<CCB0x45> except my remote which was working
<superm1> if you are restarting lircd, you know you have to restart myth still too
<CCB0x45> stopped
<CCB0x45> ahh
<CCB0x45> mythbackend or front?
<superm1> front
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> you are right
<CCB0x45> sweet
<CCB0x45> remote works and blaster
<CCB0x45> and it looks like imon is loaded on the second instance
<superm1> make sure that is the same after reboot
<superm1> it might swap
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> I will
<CCB0x45> I dont plan on rebooting this thing much
<CCB0x45> especially since I control it remotely usually
<CCB0x45> and my stupid motherboard needs a keyboard plugged in to boot
<CCB0x45> so annoying
<bionight_> hi has anyone had problem with key repeat on Gutsy?
<CCB0x45> I see key repeat act annoying
<CCB0x45> only over vnc
<CCB0x45> it sometimes types like 50 of the same character
<bionight_> yeah 7.10 is the first and I've run from 6.4 till now never a prob before
<superm1> bionight_, you can tweak your lirc
<superm1> bionight_, you can tweak your lircrc
<superm1> to adjust the repeat value listed in it
<CCB0x45> superm1
<CCB0x45> so it says to test this
<CCB0x45> load lirc_imon
<CCB0x45> and do an echo "Whatever" > /dev/lcd0
<CCB0x45> but it gives me permission denied
<CCB0x45> even with sudo
<superm1> that's because of the way that sudo works with pipes
<superm1> you will need to do a sudo -s first
<bionight_> superm1 I mean in any app
<CCB0x45> superm1 you are always right
<CCB0x45> you know everything
<CCB0x45> works!!
<CCB0x45> my lcd works!
<superm1> neat :)
<bionight_> superm1 do you have any ideas I havent loaded any really tweaked out progs yet
<superm1> bionight_, not really.
<bionight_> superm1 I just wondered if you have heard anyone else with that prob
<CCB0x45> every peice of hardware works perfectly now, and mythtv records perfectly, and I can stream live tv, and torrentflux works, and I have all my media on there
<CCB0x45> its done
<CCB0x45> and its awesome
<CCB0x45> in perfect 720p
<superm1> you got streaming working
<superm1> in mythstreamtv?
<CCB0x45> oh no haha
<CCB0x45> I was using the gui
<CCB0x45> thats next for me
<superm1> o ok
<CCB0x45> is getting mythstreamtv fixed
<CCB0x45> I gave up last night
<superm1> well get some howtos dont on the forums for stuff you did here :)
<superm1> er onto
<superm1> not dont
<CCB0x45> yea im going to write some up tomorrow
<CCB0x45> its a slow time at work
<bionight_> superm1 thnx for your thoughts...
<superm1> sorry couldnt be too helpful
<bionight_> superm1 you were, it is my system if noone else has it
<CCB0x45> does .lircrc just append to lircd.conf?
<superm1> no
<superm1> it maps
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> whoops
<jargonjustin> The control center won't allow me to install the w32codecs or libdvdcss, do I need to add a particular repository?
<jargonjustin> Nevermind, apt-get update fixed it
<jargonjustin> Attempting to install w32codecs via the Control Center causes it to crash, can I install them via apt-get or does the control center do anything special?
<CCB0x45> jargon I doubt it does
<CCB0x45> maybe adds it to mythtv
<jargonjustin> Would it cause problems if I symlinked /var/www to /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb directly instead of needing the /mythweb path in the URL?
<jargonjustin> Hmm, well trying it broke mythweb, so I guess not :-/
<directhex> [directhex@newred htdocs]$ cat index.php
<directhex> <?php header( 'Location: http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/' ) ;?>
<directhex> jargonjustin, use something like the above
<jargonjustin> directhex: That'll work, I couldn't seem to get a .htaccess Redirect to work
<jargonjustin> Thanks
<MythbuntuGuest60> awake/
<selinuxium> Daviey: Didn't know mythbuntu had it's own channel!
<selinuxium> hi all, anyone about?
<selinuxium> hi jono, how is jokosher going?
<Seeker`> What is the support like for a Hauppauge HVR-1300?
<directhex|work> digital or analog?
<Seeker`> directhex|work: doesn't it do both?
<directhex|work> it works in linuxtv svn, but the mpeg encoder is still a WIP (i.e. it behaves like a framegrabber currently, not an mpeg encoder)
<directhex|work> digital is fine
<directhex|work> http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb?cmd=changeset;node=3e90edbf7c53584f109fe091d7380e8bda9fa282;style=gitweb
<MythbuntuGuest56> anyone run mythbuntu with only a hdhomerun as a tuner?  i'm having a backend startup timing issue with it
<superm1> look on the forums
<superm1> there is a post about network manager
<MythbuntuGuest56> ah, got it.  thank you
<MythbuntuGuest56> another question about the weekly trunk build, if anyone knows anything about it.  when I moved to mythbuntu, I did a database dump/restore of my programs from my previous install.  i was running trunk there, and the database schema doesn't match with the 20.1 in the default install.  after installing the weekly trunk build, i got it imported successfully, but now I am stuck with MythVideo and MythDVD being blocking to each other (only 
<superm1> mythdvd is merged into mythvideo
<superm1> in trunk
<MythbuntuGuest56> ah, that would explain it.  ok, makes sense - i'll install mythvideo then and give it a try later on
<MythbuntuGuest56> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Odd. I got an .ogm file that vlc/xine/mythtv all play under linux but with garbled video (sound is good) avidemux can play it, and convert it.  .. windows vlc seems to play it fine..
<MythbuntuGuest56> btw, kudos to all the people that worked on mythbuntu - it's very nice.  I've been using myth since 0.11? i think, and this has been the easiest setup yet for me.  great job, and keep up the good work
<Dr_Willis> am i missing somthing.. obvious here.. :) or is it perhaps some odd codec. it looks like its xvid
<directhex|work> Dr_Willis, nvidia graphics?
<Dr_Willis> directhex|work yes.
<directhex|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/151122
<Dr_Willis> ive not tried it yet on my other linux/nvidia box..  - copying them over to the  ati laptop right now to see
<Dr_Willis> directhex|work cool. ill check it out.
<Dr_Willis> ive not had any other issues with videos except these :) so far.. at least. heh
<Dr_Willis> well bbl thanks for the info
<DANONURA> what version of ubuntu works best with myth?
<rhpot1991> DANONURA I'd use gutsy, has mythbuntu control centre in apt
<rhpot1991> also the latest packages and all
<DANONURA> ok thanks
<DANONURA> i,ve got 2 hard drives 1 with windows xp. the other pretty much empty
<DANONURA> can i boot empty hd using a cd iso of gutsy
<DANONURA> or do i install gutsy on the 2nd hd
<DANONURA> Dr_willis: sorry i was away
<Dr_willis> You were in #ubuntu :) i saw you! :)
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<DANONURA> lol
<DANONURA> i wondered if i should install ubuntu to the empty drive?
<Dr_willis> Weirdness. i got an ogm file that has currupted video on this box with a 6800 nvidia card.. but it plays fine on the 8800 nvidia machine upstairs.
<DANONURA> or is it good enough to boot from live cd
<Dr_willis> depends on wha tyou want to do....
<Dr_willis> Do you want an installed OS? or just a live cd to do a few tasks with....
<Dr_willis> a HD install will be faster.. and you will be able to tweak your video card/otehr things...
<DANONURA> hd install if i can still boot into windows. i guess by pressing f1 at startup
<rhpot1991> DANONURA you can set up grub to automagically boot windows if you don't choose anything
<jargonjustin> I'm having trouble getting my remote control to work.  I have a Hauppauge WinTV-Go and setup the remote using the control center.  Running mode2 or irw and pressing buttons doesn't produce any output.
<rhpot1991> is WinTV-Go supported?
<rhpot1991> seems that it is
<claybo> Hey everyone.  I enabled nfs on my Mythbuntu machine, but I can't connect to it from my OS X machine.  I read that you need to put the "insecure" tag into /etc/exports and the share you want which I did, but it still won't connect.  It just times out trying to connect.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<jargonjustin> rhpot1991, it should be, the tuner works and others report that the remote works (there's stock configuration files for it as well)
<claybo> As  an addition to my nfs question: running tail -f /var/log/daemon.log, I can see that nfs has "authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.105:888 for xxx", but I still get "not responding" errors on the client side.
<RealNitro_> hi all
<RealNitro_> I'm trying to get my fresh mythbuntu system to work
<solarbaby> I love a good fresh Mythbuntu system
<RealNitro_> can somebody tell me how I can check if my tv-card is working properly
<RealNitro_> solarbaby: I love a good fresh, working, Mythbuntu system :p
<solarbaby> after I installed Mythbuntu for the first time I tried to record something from Television..  so providing your cables are all hooked up right..  try to watch live tv.. thats the first thing that works
<RealNitro_> that's the problem
<RealNitro_> live tv doesn't work
<tgm4883> RealNitro_, what card?
<solarbaby> recording something from Television didn't work out of the box..  it was dissapointing.. the reason it didn't record when it said it would was because I didn't have amy TV Tuner INFRA Red device script working
<RealNitro_> pinnacle pctv pro
<RealNitro_> there is a /dev/video0
<RealNitro_> and it outputs rubbish when I 'cat' it
<solarbaby> tgm4883: I never really seem to ask the right questions do I?
<RealNitro_> :D
<solarbaby> RealNitro_: Hauppage cards work out of the box..  very nice
<RealNitro_> solarbaby: unfortunately, I bought a pinnacle card :) (I wish I didn't though...)
<tgm4883> RealNitro_, looks like you need firmware
<RealNitro_> firmware?
<RealNitro_> I have the card running fine on a Gentoo Linux system
<RealNitro_> But I want to switch to Ubuntu/Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> this is a pci card?
<RealNitro_> tgm4883: it is
<tgm4883> superm1, any quick thoughts on a pinacle pctv pro before i do mounds of research?
<solarbaby> RealNitro_: I feel the same way about my Plextor 402u
<solarbaby> tgm4883: mounds of research..  your such a nice guy
<RealNitro_> tgm4883: is there an easy way to check if the card works
<tgm4883> and when i say superm1, i mean superm1__
<superm1__> you super you dont mean superm1_?
<RealNitro_> it could be a mythtv-config issue...
<superm1__> there are 3 of me right now :)
<solarbaby> I just wanna call you Super Man sometimes
<superm1__> tgm4883, i know nothing of the that device
<tgm4883> me neither, but it looks to use the bttv module
<superm1__> solarbaby, look at MitoTrain's howto
<superm1__> solarbaby, explains how to set the thing up
<solarbaby> superm1__: certainly!  thanks for the recommendation
<superm1__> gl
<Brandenatwork> where could i download the 7.04 version of mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Brandenatwork, there isn't one
<superm1__> Brandenatwork, there isn't one.
<tgm4883> yes!!!
<tgm4883> 1 poing for tgm4883
<superm1__> haha
<tgm4883> s/poing/point
<superm1__> its all about the lag
<superm1__> and my using a full sentance
<superm1__> it i didn't i would have been first :0
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> full sentances are for nerds
<tgm4883>      ^^^^ spelling is too
<Brandenatwork> well, does 7.10 include the codecs for wmv, and mpeg 2.  I dont have internet access at home.
<superm1__> Brandenatwork, there are no regressions from 7.04 ubuntu+mythtv -> 7.10 mythbuntu
<superm1__> Brandenatwork, all of those things should be playable
<tgm4883> with ^^^ being said, wmv would require either w32codecs or w64codecs no?
<RealNitro_> hmm, there seem to be some issues relating video playback on my system atm
<superm1__> tgm4883, no not really.
<superm1__> tgm4883, there is native support for those
<Brandenatwork> superm1_: well i have the 7.04 repo on my computer at home.  So I would probably just be able to grab the codecs from there correct?
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1__> but you can use the w32codecs if you wanted to
<superm1__> instead
<tgm4883> RealNitro_, like no video from your tuner?
<RealNitro_> tgm4883: like no video at all
<superm1__> Brandenatwork, i dont know what codec package you are referring to
<RealNitro_> problems with the video out device
<superm1__> if you are meaning w32codecs, you can get the deb from tons of places
<RealNitro_> totem crashes
<tgm4883> RealNitro_, error messages?
<RealNitro_> I think the fglrx drivers are to blame
<Brandenatwork> superm1__
 * tgm4883 vomits all over the ati drivers
<tgm4883> could be
<tgm4883> are they up to date?
<Brandenatwork> superm1__: well if there is native support for those, then i will fine.  So stuff like x264 I imagine is supported as well as xvid
<RealNitro_> mplayer says: "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<RealNitro_> my system is up to date(
<superm1__> Brandenatwork, yeah
<Brandenatwork> awesome thanks for the help
<RealNitro_> hmm, I think I know what's wrong
<RealNitro_> I'll switch back to the radeon driver
<RealNitro_> I need to restart
<RealNitro_> brb
<RealNitro> ib :)
<RealNitro> and tvtime is showing me some sweet tv :)
<RealNitro> with sound
<RealNitro> now for mythtv :)
<RealNitro> I run the "Mythtv backend setup", but I don't know what to do with the "Video sources"
<solarbaby> superm1__: I must admit, that howto is not easy to find..  infact.. its still a mystery of where to find it
<superm1__> solarbaby, i dont know where it is off hand
<solarbaby> superm1__: I can imagine :)
<tgm4883> RealNitro, well video sources would give you your channel data, and depending on where you live, there are a few different ways to get it
<RealNitro> tgm4883: k
<RealNitro> I used to run this box without a network connection
<RealNitro> I'm adding a video source atm
<RealNitro> fingers crossed :)
<tgm4883> so where do you live?
<RealNitro> tgm4883: Belgium
<tgm4883> ah
<RealNitro> channels are being detected now
<RealNitro> the name "Video source" is quite confusing
<RealNitro> I'm guessing a lot of people have problems figuring out what it stands for
<RealNitro> or maybe I'm just weird :p
<MythbuntuGuest00> hello
<MythbuntuGuest00> can someone answer a question?
<tgm4883> yes
<MythbuntuGuest00> is there a way to enter a weather location in mythweather manually? my location is not in the list of cities to choose from.
 * foxbuntu thinks its not tgm4883
<MythbuntuGuest00> it is CAXX0670 (mount forets, canada)
<MythbuntuGuest00> sorry, Mount Forest, Canada
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest00, no you can't do that
<tgm4883> sorry MythbuntuGuest00 you already asked your 1 question for today
<tgm4883> due to heavy development in Hardy, we only allow 1 question per day
<tgm4883> please try again later
<MythbuntuGuest00> ok. thanks for the help. Great release BTW. Was using Mythdora, but mythbuntu is nicer
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest00, thanks!
<foxbuntu> Check back later on, dev is back in full swing for Hardy
<MythbuntuGuest00> thanks foxbuntu, appreciate the help
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest00, NP
<MythbuntuGuest00> thx
<RealNitro_> trying to watch tv in mythtv = black screen of death
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-07
<solarbaby> I dont see any option to delete a transcoder for Recording Profiles
<solarbaby> If you simply delete the profile name it still leaves an entry in there
<solarbaby> this bites
<solarbaby> I guess that doesn't matter or else there would be a delete option in there
<RealNitro> A lot of changes happened since my first post here tonight
<RealNitro> and most stuff seems to work
<RealNitro> but the last bit, watching tv using mythtv locks up my system :/
<RealNitro> This error appears in mythfrontend.log: "NVP::AddAudioData():p1: Audio buffer overflow, audio data lost!"
<solarbaby> superm1: one of the things that I noticed really sucks is that If I play a transcoded mpg file it messes up my 350 TV Out, so that I can't play anything that hasn't been transcoded, until a reboot
<solarbaby> superm1: does the same thing with avi files
 * RealNitro goes to sleep
<RealNitro> thx for the help
<Tari> if I wanted to do a net install of mythbuntu, could I?
<Tari> the CD drive on the machine throws read errors, and I verified the disc when I burned it
<POWERTOWER> anyone intersted in helping with display driver problems?
<Wy|laptop> Woot, linux MMO!
<POWERTOWER> anyone intersted in helping with display driver problems?
<foxbuntu> POWERTOWER, what seems to be the issue?
<POWERTOWER> unable to get the x1250 drivers working properly
<POWERTOWER> I have folowed tuturials from AMD to install the drivers but after finishing, i run fglrxinfo and Mesa instead of ATI drivers are loaded
<foxbuntu> did you change the xorg?
<POWERTOWER> The xorg states its using ati drivers
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> is your card supported by the drivers?
<POWERTOWER> it was a link specificaly under the 1250 site for amd
<POWERTOWER> I would hope so but that wou explain lots
<foxbuntu> have you tried using the opensource drivers instead?
<POWERTOWER> mebe, which one is that?
<foxbuntu> fglrx
<POWERTOWER> yeah tried that
<foxbuntu> have you tried the restricted drivers manager?
<POWERTOWER> I think this ati chipset juist came out a few months ago
<foxbuntu> oh that would be an issue
<POWERTOWER> yeah, when allowing restricted drivers, the screen boots black
<foxbuntu> it may not support the chipset yet?
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> the drivers may not support the kernel yet
<foxbuntu> let me look
<POWERTOWER> Well I dont want to wait, could you recomend a easy to install Make and Model video card with RCA out?
<foxbuntu> I assume you pulled the driver from the ati website?
<POWERTOWER> yeah
<foxbuntu> or amd rather
<foxbuntu> you shouldnt have to reboot the machine after the install
<POWERTOWER> I have tried the driver for windows and it worked OK, but no go on ubuntu
<foxbuntu> but try running the install via ssh or plain shell
<POWERTOWER> I ran it in the terminal
<foxbuntu> you grabbed the linux drivers right?
<POWERTOWER> Of course...lol
<foxbuntu> well...you should see the questions sometimes
<foxbuntu> sorry
<POWERTOWER> I bet....
<POWERTOWER> I a semi noober myself
<foxbuntu> do this
<foxbuntu> alt+f2
<foxbuntu> (I think)
<foxbuntu> should bring up the shell
<POWERTOWER> shows desktop
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> alt+f1
<POWERTOWER> yeah
<foxbuntu> is it the run command or the black shell?
<POWERTOWER> its the shell/terminal
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> login to that
<foxbuntu> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foxbuntu> then sudo ./driver-pkg.run
<foxbuntu> whatever the name and location is
<POWERTOWER> hrmm...
<POWERTOWER> should have done this through putty
<foxbuntu> either way works
<foxbuntu> did you get that?
<POWERTOWER> tring to figure out how to navigate to my desktop in the command line
<foxbuntu> /home/username/Desktop
<POWERTOWER> OK its rinning
<foxbuntu> k
<POWERTOWER> asking to install driver 8..... or generate distribution specific driver package
<foxbuntu> let it generate one
<foxbuntu> it will build the kernel driver for it then
<POWERTOWER> enter install path
<Wy|laptop> Um, why are you using that instead of using the version of the fglrx driver that creates a .deb?
<foxbuntu> just hit enter and it should use its defaults
<POWERTOWER> no write permissions
<Wy|laptop> afaik, the fglrx package lets you make a .deb package for your appropriate distro (ubuntu/gutsy)
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, I dont think his chipset is supported by fglrx yet
<Wy|laptop> It is.
<Wy|laptop> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<foxbuntu> POWERTOWER, did you run it as sudo?
<Wy|laptop> I use a x2400HD on mine
<POWERTOWER> yea
<foxbuntu> hmm
<Wy|laptop> follow the method 2 instructions there, POWERTOWER
<POWERTOWER> from the wiki?
<foxbuntu> POWERTOWER, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<foxbuntu> Wy|laptop, thanks...didnt see that before
<Wy|laptop> yeah
<POWERTOWER> How would anything in linux get done without documentation....
<Wy|laptop> Carefully.
<Wy|laptop> and by self documenting code. :P :P :P
<POWERTOWER> when I run this code "gksu gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common" i get "cannot open display"
<POWERTOWER> cause im in putty?
<foxbuntu> yes
<Wy|laptop> unless you have an xserver and xtunneling expressly enabled on your windows and myth boxes, it won't work
<Wy|laptop> Your windows box will need http://sourceforge.net/projects/xming
<POWERTOWER> Yeah no go on that, if i hit escape on grub loader what option could i use to enter the command line?
<Wy|laptop> why not just vim /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common ?
<Wy|laptop> or nano
<Wy|laptop> or any other editor
<POWERTOWER> no worries its already been edited
<POWERTOWER> Hey Wy|laptop, that tutorial fixed my display problem...but noy my mythtv front end is broken...any ideas?
<Wy|laptop> how is it broken?
<POWERTOWER> opens then closes imediatly
<POWERTOWER> same with the backend
<dwf_starband> is there a howto for opening up your mythweb to outside your local network?
<Wy|laptop> no howto, I don't think
<dwf_starband> is it complicated?
<Wy|laptop> BUT, you shouldn't need one, because it's not a mythweb issue
<Wy|laptop> What is your 'local network'?
<Wy|laptop> dsl/cable + router?
<Wy|laptop> then look into port forwarding on your router, + using encryption on mythweb
<dwf_starband> everything inside my router, i have port 80 forwarded, but that doesnt work
<Wy|laptop> you should have port 80 forwarded
<Wy|laptop> it should work
<dwf_starband> it workes from a computer with a 192.168.0. address, but not from outside
<Wy|laptop> are you set up to allow outside connections?
<Wy|laptop> on apache
<dwf_starband> if i browse to my outside address from within my network it forwards me properly
<dwf_starband> thats probably my problem, how do i change that?
<POWERTOWER> Now when I run mythtv backend, its says the libraries are missing
<Wy|laptop> powertower: er...
<Wy|laptop> did you screw something up? the wiki I showed you shouldn't have done anything
<Wy|laptop> wrt to your myth binaries
<POWERTOWER> I think im going to run fresh install, been trying to many tutorials - something probably gave in
<POWERTOWER> but the wiki did work so im going to book mark that
<Wy|laptop> Yeah, I think you broke something
<Wy|laptop> dwf: lemme check. stand by.
<dwf_starband> ok thanks
<POWERTOWER> someone needs to post that in ubuntu forms, there is many users looking for that info
<Wy|laptop> powertower: reinstall and then use the tutorial I showed you to get X working
<Wy|laptop> powertower: Sounds like you've got yourself a job
<POWERTOWER> Will do thanks Wy|laptop
<Wy|laptop> dwf: gimme a sec
<dwf_starband> no worries, im trying to google too
<Wy|laptop> Not googling, sshing to my setup to figure it out
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<Wy|laptop> implement a password by using vim /var/www/mythweb/.htaccess
<Wy|laptop> or nano
<Wy|laptop> and you're sure that your firewall forwarding works?
<dwf_starband> if I browse to my outside address from inside my network it forwards me, so I am assuming it is
<dwf_starband> ok, what do i do in /.htaccess
<Wy|laptop> also, what provider are you using?
<dwf_starband> starband
<Wy|laptop> that's a satellite provider, right?
<Wy|laptop> they may not allow inbound connections
<dwf_starband> they do, i had a personal wiki on my windows machine a year or so ago, it worked fine
<dwf_starband> i can ssh in, and vnc works as well
<Wy|laptop> okay
<Wy|laptop> hrm. can you change your port forwarding to your windows machine and fire up a web server?
<dwf_starband> um,
<dwf_starband> then i would need to get one working on there again,
<Wy|laptop> just wondering if it's a provider problem
<dwf_starband> I dont even have a keyboard or monitor on that machine
<Wy|laptop> *nod*
<Wy|laptop> hrm
<BHSPitMonkey> woah!
<dwf_starband> woah!
<BHSPitMonkey> /var/log/mythtv filled up my hard drive by churning out 64GB of log files!
<BHSPitMonkey> that's tough to fathom
<BHSPitMonkey> anyone heard of such buggage?
<Wy|laptop> what is your loglevel at?
<Wy|laptop> crazy
<BHSPitMonkey> default
<BHSPitMonkey> this is a fresh install
<Wy|laptop> crazy
<Wy|laptop> what are the log errors?
<galileo> Anyone available to help me figure out why I've got no sound?
<galileo> I get test tones from the Sound Preferences window, but nothing in MythFrontend or any of my media players (xine, totem)
<galileo> Never had sound in MythFrontend, but Totem was working fine until I installed DVD support and whatever updates were telling me they needed to be installed.  Post-install, I've lost my previously working sound.
<foxbuntu> galileo, have you checked in Mythfrontend if you are using the internal sounds controls or external, what your output source is, and alsamixer to see if anything is muted?
<galileo> er...  correction:  since my last reboot, even the Sound Preferences window has stopped making noise.  :-/
<galileo> the mixer looks good.  Everything but the microphone is unmuted and non-zero volume.
<foxbuntu> galileo, in alsamixer are the letters at the bottom MM or 00
<galileo> Master, PCM, CD, Video, and External are all 00
<foxbuntu> k
<galileo> I was watching videos in totem earlier tonight with no problems.
<foxbuntu> and it only stopped working when you installed mythtv?
<foxbuntu> have you checked the audio settings inside mythfrontend?
<galileo> I installed a) libdvdcss and some associated items and b) some updates from the update manager.  I did both consecutively, so I'm not sure which might be responsible.
<galileo> My mythfrontend has always been spotty, so I've been operating mostly from the GNOME/openbox desktop.  I'm pretty sure my mythfrontend settings have never been quite right.;
<galileo> though now i've lost the ability to make sound outside myth as well
<foxbuntu> galileo, try this (to make sure you have everything you need) sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<galileo> working...
<foxbuntu> k
<galileo> ran to the point of my normal error at this point:
<foxbuntu> normal error?
<galileo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<galileo>  lirc
<galileo>  mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<galileo>  mythbuntu-control-centre
<galileo>  mythbuntu-desktop
<galileo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<galileo> happens every time.  I've not had time to trouble shoot it.
<foxbuntu> you need to fix that
<foxbuntu> mythbuntu-desktop has allot of settings in there
<galileo> lol, probably, yeah
<foxbuntu> and MCC is super nice
<galileo> which brings me to another snag:
<galileo> kyle@Kepler:~$ mythbuntu-control-centre
<galileo>   File "/usr/share/mythbuntu-control-centre/bin/mythbuntu-control-centre", line 26, in <module>
<galileo>     from MythbuntuControlCentre.core import ControlCentre
<galileo> ImportError: No module named MythbuntuControlCentre.core
<foxbuntu> I am now assuming you installed Ubuntu desktop and you are upgrading to Mythbuntu
<galileo> I installed mythbuntu first, then apt-get'd the desktop... (or something like that)
<foxbuntu> so you installed MB from the CD?
<galileo> yes
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> sounds like you need to yank MCC and put it back in
<foxbuntu> try
<galileo> back in September, and I've been messing with it off and on ever sense.  It's my first myth system.  It's an older computer (though capable) and it's the only one running myth-anything at this point.
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge mythbuntu-control-center
<foxbuntu> galileo, have you installed with our Release disk?
<galileo> not if it's more recent
<galileo> remove finished
<foxbuntu> We had release one on Ubuntu 7.10 a few weeks ago
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre
<galileo> I've not re-installed since then.  No.l
<galileo> I've only been keeping up with Update Manager
<foxbuntu> ok
<galileo> install done
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install -f
<galileo> still getting the same "no module" error if I run it.
<foxbuntu> galileo, thats really stragne
<foxbuntu> strange rather
<galileo> center/centre, strange/stragne...  it's all good.  :-)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> i am on a roll tonight
 * foxbuntu can't type tonight
<foxbuntu> anyhow..
<foxbuntu> that error really makes no sense
<galileo> I'm removing the lirc stuff too...  it was a lirc update that failed and grabbed my attention a couple weeks ago.  I've just been ignoring it until I had time to deal.
<foxbuntu> galileo, you might want to try a reload..unless you have a ton of recordings or something you are trying to save
<foxbuntu> you seem to have several broken packages
<galileo> I could probably do that.
<galileo> guess there goes another weekend.  :-)
<foxbuntu> naw
<foxbuntu> galileo, where do you live
<foxbuntu> ?
<foxbuntu> I will send you to a fast server
<galileo> Arkansas, US
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> mine then
<foxbuntu> http://mirror.foxmediasystems.com
<galileo> whoa!
<galileo> removed and reloaded lirc and now my mcc is open
<galileo> first time I've ever seen it!
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> wonder how lirc got so broken
<galileo> I *might* have chosen the wrong remote, but I really wouldn't have expected that to cause this much headache
<foxbuntu> naw
<galileo> ugh, it's telling me I have to restart my login session...  brb
<foxbuntu> k
<foxbuntu> welcome back galileo
<galileo> thanks
<galileo> anything else I ought to try to fix before tackling my sound problems?  :-)
<foxbuntu> did you get those upgrades in?
<galileo> everything seems happy.  there's one mythfrontend package running right now
<galileo> and even when I install it, it rescans and says it needs to be installed again.
<foxbuntu> I assume the one that says its needs upgraded is ubuntu-mythtv-frontend?
<galileo> yes
<foxbuntu> yea..I actually have that on my machine as well...but I am not sure the cause
<foxbuntu> so ignore it
<galileo> ignored
<foxbuntu> got sound now?
<galileo> so, I'm checking my sound preferences and just noticed that all of my playback settings say "VIA 82C68A/B rev590 (Not Conntected)"
<galileo> They did not used to say Not Connected.
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> is it disabled in the bios for some reason?
<galileo> And now my greater Linux ignorance kicks in.  I'm not sure who disconnected them or how to reconnect it.
<galileo> I've not touched my bios in weeks and it was working earlier this evening, so I'm going to venture that it's not turned off in the bios.
<foxbuntu> that really sounds like they are disabled in the bios
<galileo> however, I'll be more than happy to restart and verify
<foxbuntu> ok
<galileo> back in a bit.
<foxbuntu> k
<rhpot1991> anyone have any idea why telling a job to stop in the info center doesn't seem to do anything?
<rhpot1991> (custom) job keeps running till its done, unless I kill it myself
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, what job and where in the infocenter?
<rhpot1991> custom script to export to ipod video
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you mean myth2ipod/
<foxbuntu> ?
<rhpot1991> and info center, system status, job queue
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, are you using myth2ipod?
<rhpot1991> its a variation of this script here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ipod_export
<rhpot1991> myth2ipod is out dated so I decided not to mess with it
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, prob a good idea...however Im not sure why it wouldnt kill for you...
<foxbuntu> but info center seems to act like that allot
<foxbuntu> galileo, any such luck there/
<foxbuntu> ?
<rhpot1991> ya, not really a big deal, I'm just messing with some bugs now and its annoying to have to kill it myself every time
<galileo> Progress...  I get the incredibly annoying test screech from the sound preferences.
<galileo> Still nothing from mythfrontend or totem
<rhpot1991> iTunes likes to complain about long file names and all
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, agreed
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, actually I am start devel on better ipod support for MythTV
<galileo> and I suppose while were fixing all the little (big) things I keep ignoring, I'll mention that everytime I exit the frontend it tells me it can't connect to the master backend server.
<foxbuntu> galileo, hrm
<foxbuntu> I am stumped
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu what are the plans?
<rhpot1991> I left a comment in the ipod task for mythbuntu
<galileo> is there some reason my aps just aren't going through the ALSA driver?  Are they hooked up to the wrong device?
<galileo> (ramblings of a clueless madman, btw)
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, this export feature, Mythmusic PnP support, and perhaps iTunes streams
<foxbuntu> galileo, try looking at the Mythfrontend settings menu
<foxbuntu> it usually defaults to its interal audio controls
<foxbuntu> (which I dislike)
<galileo> is there a way to open that in a window so I can keep switching back here?
<foxbuntu> just switch back with alt+tab
<galileo> I'm just going through my apps trying to find what works and what doesn't.  Rythmbox makes noise.  Not everything is broken
<foxbuntu> ok
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu I'd be interested in helping out some, tgm4883 invited me to the last developer meeting but I couldn't make it
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, we have another one coming up
<rhpot1991> ya, I'll have to try and make it
<rhpot1991> would I need any special setup, or can I be doing work on my main mythbox?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, we certialy could use the help...we have tons of specs to get through by release
<galileo> fox, my audio output device is ALSA:default
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you will destroy your mythbox  so thats not a great idea
<foxbuntu> galileo, thats right, but is the box checked to use internal controls?
<galileo> the passthrough output is just default, but I've got an ALSA:iec598... option as well.
<galileo> Yes, internal controls were checked.  uncheck that?
<rhpot1991> how do most people normally do it, do I need actual hardware for it to touch or can I just set up an instance on vmware or something
<foxbuntu> galileo, yes uncheck it
<galileo> done
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, most testing is done in virtual machines
<foxbuntu> certian things have to be tested on hardwre ,but we have pleanty of people that test on hardware
<rhpot1991> does the vm need to have access to a tuner?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, nope
<rhpot1991> excelent
<galileo> still no sound.  thanks for your help on the other stuff...  at least now I can get to all my settings.  I'm headed to bed for tonight though.  The rest will have to wait.
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, what kind of code experience do you have? (just wondering)
<foxbuntu> galileo, alright
<foxbuntu> god luck
<foxbuntu> good luck*
<rhpot1991> perl is the most relivant
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, awesome
<rhpot1991> c++, java, vb
<rhpot1991> no python sadly
 * foxbuntu shutters at java
<rhpot1991> I do asp.net work for work
<rhpot1991> currently that is
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you will pickup python pretty easy
<foxbuntu> I did
<rhpot1991> ya I'd imagine it wouldn't be too far of a stretch
<rhpot1991> brb, gotta make some iced tea for work tomorrow
<rhpot1991> now if only my comcast connection wasn't crap...
<galileo> foxbuntu, still around?
<levander> Somebody was in here telling me the packge to install if I just want all the mythbuntu stuff on top of a regular GNOME ubuntu system.  I thought it was just called "mythbuntu", but apparently, there's not package named that.
<levander> What's the name of the package?
<levander> Okay, apparently it's "mythtv" that I install.  But, from looking and guessing, it doesn't look like I also get MCC if I do it that way...
<superm1_> levander,
<superm1_> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1_> :)
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi
<MythbuntuGuest57> could someone please help me myth will not connect to mysql
<MythbuntuGuest31> hi
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi
<MythbuntuGuest57> hi
<Dr_willis_> Moo!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<MythbuntuGuest57> lol
<MythbuntuGuest57> myth will not connect to mysql
<MythbuntuGuest57> could you help me please
<Dr_willis_> Other then to say double check the passwords - and perhaps the logs.. Not really
<MythbuntuGuest57> where are the logs stored please?
<Dr_willis_>  /var/log   i think.
<Dr_willis_> unless thers some mythtv specifc ones in the mythtv dirs
<Dr_willis_>  /var/log/mythtv/ has some on this box
<MythbuntuGuest57> thanks
<rhpot1991> are the backend and frontend on the same machine?
<superm1> !mythtv-mysql
<ubotu> Having issues with 'access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES), please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3691155&postcount=4
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest57, ^
<KjetilK> anyone feel like reviewing my shopping cart before I hit "order"?
<KjetilK> http://prisguide.hardware.no/vis_handlevogn.php?waggon_id=58255
<KjetilK> I hope there is nothing there that won't work. I am in most doubt about the ALC888-based sound card...
<haffi> Hi, can someone help me a bit with getting sound to work on mythtv? The mythbuntu installation manual doesn't mention how to setup sound.
<rhpot1991> any devs around?
<stevetv> hi tgm4883
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<stevetv> im having problems with devede.. possibly u may be able to help
<stevetv> http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<stevetv> he Mplayer/Mencoder version in Ubuntu Feisty is buggy and produces noisy sound when used with DeVeDe.
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, im not a fan of devede, i only used it once and it dodn't work
<stevetv> hmm.. ive had success with it on fedora.. not ubuntu tho
<DaveMorris> I've used thoggen dvd ripper, it was straight forward.  Can only output as ogg though
<stevetv> yeah.. i need to go from avi>dvd
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, what are you trying to do?  Rip DVD's?
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<stevetv> lol.. hey!.. i could use myth!
<tgm4883_laptop> is this somehow mythbuntu related?
<stevetv> mytharchive should do that.. but it doesnt work
<stevetv> er.. when i try to select the avi file.. it doesnt check it.  it puts a red something next to it.
<stevetv> it works for recordings tho
<stevetv> it is suposed to convert videos (avi) tho too right?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
 * tgm4883_laptop only uses it for recordings
<stevetv> hmm.. maybe it's not then.. ill find out.
<stevetv> from myth wiki: MythArchive is a new plugin for MythTV that lets you create DVDs from your recorded shows, MythVideo files and any video files available on your system
<stevetv> i'll figure it out.
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, it probably has to be on the same machine
<tgm4883_laptop> not over NFS
<stevetv> ..wait.. maybe it's not.  can someone define a "mythvideo" file.
<tgm4883_laptop> or any other network share
<stevetv> yes.. its on the same machine.  its an avi of my sisters wedding.  i wanted to make a dvd playable dvd for her
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> is it dv video?
<stevetv> it was initially recorded with a digital video camera.  that went onto my computer.  my dad transcoded it to an avi file, and it came to me.  since then the original video was lost.. so the avi is all that remains.  i wanted to convert it back to a format playable on a dvd
<stevetv> lol.. that doesnt make sense.  went onto MY DADs computer and was transcoded..
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> have you successfully archived other things in mytharchive?
<stevetv> only recordings previously
<tgm4883_laptop> I ask because I think my first time was a little difficult figuring it out
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> so.......
<tgm4883_laptop> back to devede
<stevetv> it needs Mplayer 1.0~rc2 i believe
<stevetv> or at least the devede website says that the version of mplayer / memcoder bundled with 7.10 doesn't work
<superm1> stevetv, hm lets see if that finished up the hardy build yet
<superm1> so i can get a gutsy backport
<stevetv> :) .. i did read that post superm1
<superm1> hm not done yet
<superm1> perhaps i'll push it to a ppa in the meanwhile
<superm1> its been sitting in the queue for days
<stevetv> dude don't do anything on my account.
<stevetv> i can likely just use dvdauthor from command line..
<stevetv> tho im not certain that will work as devede is simply a gui for the programs that ill need to use with dvdauthor
<stevetv> and i fear the same problems may happen.. tho i haven't tried
<stevetv> dvdauthor seems to work fine.  so im fine. thanks for help gents
<tgm4883_laptop> ping Daviey
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: pong
<tgm4883_laptop> no autojoin?
<Daviey> no
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> I kinda feel bad now
<Daviey> what for?
<tgm4883_laptop> check -dev
<levander> In mythtv-setup, setting up Video Sources, how am I supposed to know what Channel Frequency Table I need?
<frank23> levander: if you've got cable in the US or canada it's us-cable
<levander> frank23: thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-03
<foxbuntu> well my general point is that you will prob have just as many issues rolling back to 8.04 as fixing 8.10 at this point
<darkwizard>  i might have to reload it
<foxbuntu> thats your progative
<darkwizard> well never gona take another update ever
<hads> heh
<darkwizard> it always goes wrong
<foxbuntu> darkwizard, yeah...that will solve it
<foxbuntu> darkwizard, perhaps dont act without knowing what you are doing... use google/forums/irc before doing
<darkwizard> lol maybe
<foxbuntu> darkwizard, or learn after breaking rather than giving up
<darkwizard> i am not giving up
<darkwizard> just reloading it
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network device that mounted for mythtv, but for some reason it causes it to hang when rebooting, if i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop. and then reboot, it works fine so I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<darkwizard> i don't have time to freaking around with it
<ajhtiredwolf> Iti sn't executing * I mean
<foxbuntu> ajhtiredwolf, what kind of network device
<foxbuntu> ?
<CptFuzzy> anyone running mythbuntu on 8.10 yet?
<Spirits-Sight> what is new in 8.10 for mythbuntu
<CptFuzzy> i donno... it's my first crack at mythtv.  can't get the mysql part working
<rhpot1991> CptFuzzy: how is it not working?
<CptFuzzy> failure to connect.
<CptFuzzy> fresh install - it made some weird password, but it's not connecting in the mythtv setup screen
<rhpot1991> !mysql% | CptFuzzy
<Zinn> CptFuzzy: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<CptFuzzy> thx... i'll try it
<CptFuzzy> ... for some reason, it did not install the backend at all.  weird.
<sparr> i installed the mythbuntu packages in my kubuntu system a long time ago.  now when i upgrade everything, mythtv makes unwanted config changes.  currently, my gdm splash screen shows mythtv, automatically logs into the mythtv user session, and when i kill that it wants to re-login as mythtv after 30 seconds at the gdm screen.  how can i fix this now and forever?
<hads> mythbuntu-control-centre will help with the auto-login
<superm1> mythtv user session?  remove ubuntu-mythtv-frontend
<superm1> if you've got it installed.  it can wreck havock
<hads> If you're using kubuntu why not KDM out of curiosity?
<sparr> i dont remember.  i switched from kdm to gdm years ago for some reason related to sessions
 * sparr wonders if 12 years counts as decades... 1.2 is plural
<sparr> superm1: isnt that the gui frontend?
<superm1> sparr, no
<superm1> it's an old package that doesn't do good things on mythbuntu boxes
<superm1> its good for putting together your own system without mythbuntu packages, but that's about it
<sparr> in control centre, trying to add the "kubuntu desktop" role
<sparr> it tells me i have adept/synaptic/apt/something running
<sparr> but i dont [think i do]
<sparr> ahh, had a broken dpkg run from my upgrade
<sparr> back to that, i guess
<justdave> so I upgraded my Mythbuntu box to Intrepid, and now the update-notifier applet doesn't run, so I can't easily tell when there are updates.  If I try to run it manually, it tells me "not starting for system user".
<justdave> of course, the "mythtv" user that it's logged in as is a system user.  what's the point of that though?
<justdave> (the point of making that not run for system users)
<justdave> if you made it to a GUI desktop, you must be capable of running it I would think
<justdave> that's probably more a question for upstream Ubuntu devs I suppose
<justdave> ah, found it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/286037
<justdave> looks like someone's workaround for another bug they didn't feel like fixing
<justdave> maybe this thing shouldn't really be running as 'mythtv'...   I've been running it since Edgy, has that changed in the default install since then? :)
<sparr> can you elaborate on what a "system user" is?
<justdave> userid less than 500
<justdave> reserved for system use.
<justdave> and I just looked at the installation manual, and it actually has in italics boldfaced "please don't use the userid 'mythtv'" now. :)
<justdave> so I guess that's an artifact of this thing being upgraded over an over from an ancient system :)
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network device that mounted for mythtv, but for some reason it causes it to hang when rebooting, if i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop. and then reboot, it works fine so I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<justdave> is it chodded executable?
<justdave> er, chmodded even
<justdave> you put the INIT INFO comments at the top of the file?
<justdave> so it knows what it has to run before, what has to run before it?
<justdave> and rather than stoping Network Manager, might it be safer to unmount the fileshare in question?
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave,
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, well i was going to unmount it, but the problem seems to only go away when i type that commadnd
<justdave> the initscript that you write needs to be in /etc/init.d/
<justdave> and you include in the comments at the top which runlevels to run it in
<justdave> then use the update-rc.d command on it to insert it into the startup/shutdown sequence
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, yeah I put it in /etc/init.d/ and then linked to it in /etc/rc0.d
<justdave> which both drops those symlinks into the appropriate rc.x directories and updates an xml database somewhere where upstart keeps track of startup/shutdown dependencies
<ajhtiredwolf> just
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, let me show you the script
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, http://www.pastebin.ca/1243691
<CRXLPY> dvr migration complete..... aaahhhhhhhh
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, does that look appropriate to you?
<MythbuntuGuest01> hello all
<MythbuntuGuest01> i'm looking for a suggestion for a video device (card?) to install in my PIII 733mhz machine to get the video signal from my computer to my TV (analog, low-def) ... any sugestions?
<MythbuntuGuest01> afk...
<CRXLPY> any wintv pvr card MythbuntuGuest01
<CRXLPY> ooops you meant out, not in....
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, I have a network device that mounted for mythtv, but for some reason it causes it to hang when rebooting, if i do /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop. and then reboot, it works fine so I am trying to add the command /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop to when the computer shuts down, i tried adding it to a scrtipt in /etc/rc0.d but for some reason it is executing
<MythbuntuGuest01> my main concern is for out (but i'll take in too if i can get it - if not ... out ifs fine)  suggestions?
<justdave> ajhtiredwolf: you left before I got back to answer your question about the pastebin earlier...  no, that script is missing all the INIT INFO stuff that upstart needs
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, sorry, this is the first one ive really written myself, what should i put in i t?
<justdave> take a look at the other scripts in init.d, you need the section from BEGIN INIT INFO to END INIT INFO, and update the information accordingly
<justdave> Ubuntu doesn't just blindly run all the symlinks in the rc.X directory in order anymore like older linuxes, it has a smart boot script that runs things in parallel if possible
<justdave> it uses those comments at the top to decide what things have to run before or after it
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, hmmm k, im looking for one that has INIT info
<justdave> but even without that, it may do the right thing if you use the update-init.rd script to add it to the boot/shutdown process
<justdave> you might be able to supply it the necessary info on the command line with that
<justdave> er, update-rc.d actually
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, well how about that http://www.pastebin.ca/1243726 would that work?
<justdave> I think upstart keeps a database somewhere, and the update-rc.d will update that database in addition to setting the symlinks
<justdave> don't know about the required and should stuff...
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, was just something in a different script
<justdave> the Required-Start stuff is things that need to run before that can during startup, Required-Stop is stuff that needs to run before that can during shutdown
<ajhtiredwolf> ajhtiredwolf, im just trying to make this run first
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, im just trying to make this run first
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, before anything else does
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, on shut down
<justdave> clear all those lines out then
<justdave> Default-Start and Default-Stop are what runlevels to run it in start mode and stop mode
<ajhtiredwolf> should i keep those ones?
<justdave> the required and should lines are optional from what I can tell
<ajhtiredwolf> alright so all i need is default start and sotp?
<justdave> yeah
<ajhtiredwolf> does it need the #!/bin/sh
<ajhtiredwolf> #
<ajhtiredwolf> # rc.local too?
<justdave> the #!/bin/sh yes, the rest no
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, alright heres what it looks like http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, woops here http://www.pastebin.ca/1243730
<justdave> update-rc.d yourscriptname defaults
<justdave> (run that, replace yourscriptname with the filename of the script you wrote (just the name, not the path)
<justdave> assumes the script is located in /etc/init.d/
<ajhtiredwolf> sorry
<ajhtiredwolf> net crashed
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, so anyway, alright i did that, do i need to do anything else to it?
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, hmm when i ran that command it got mad, complained that it was missing required stop
<justdave> ah, look at the other init scripts... they have function calls for start, stop, restart, etc in them
<justdave> case "$1" in start)
<justdave> etc
<justdave> should be a newline before start there
<ajhtiredwolf> what would i put under required start and stop though? they dont require anything, just leave it blank?
<justdave> I'm probably not the best person to talk to, I've never actually messed with initscripts on Ubuntu before (just on rhel :)
<ajhtiredwolf> hmmm
<ajhtiredwolf> alright
<justdave> the start/stop/restart stuff is the same, but Ubuntu does a lot of it quite differently
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave do you know how to mount a network device?
<justdave> I would put your network manager stop thing inside either start) or stop) depending on how you set it up for the runlevels
<justdave> mount devicename:/path/to/mount /path/to/mount/at
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, i mean actuall i know how to do it, i just need it to mount after the network starts
<justdave> put it in /etc/fstab if you want it to happen automatically at boot
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, I want it to happen at boot. BUT I need it to happen after the network starts, right now it freezes for a while because it cant mount it, then after a long time it skips it and starts up
<ajhtiredwolf> yet... it has been mounted once i login though
<justdave> what's it have for the fstype in fstab?
<justdave> is it nfs?
<justdave> usually if it knows the type is nfs it'll wait till the network is up before it tries
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, not cifs
<justdave> hmm, ought to do the same for that, in theory
<justdave> that's why it does "mounting local filesystems" and not "mounting filesystems" at the early part of boot. :)
<ajhtiredwolf> well let me see if this script worked
<ajhtiredwolf> brb need to reboot
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, alright cool looks like that worked for the shut down
<ajhtiredwolf> justdave, now just gotta get the start up
<konung> hi
<konung> I was wondering if somebody could point me to a link: "recommended hardware for ubuntu-mythtv" or something like that? or is there a company that build "ready" to use boxes, or sells kits?
<konung> thanks in advance
<konung> I'll stick around
<formol-qc> hi
<formol-qc> would it be possible to install GPROFTPD in MythBuntu?
<justdave> konung: putting "recommended hardware for ubuntu-mythtv" into Google provides some links that look pretty relevant
<justdave> personally, I've found that Mac Minis make pretty decent standalone front ends (wipe OS X off and put Mythbuntu on them)
<foxbuntu> konung, I am a core dev on the mythbuntu team and also the owner of www.foxmediasystems.com, I am working on developing ready to use Mythbuntu systems
<justdave> my backend is a full-on HTPC unit, which I bought pre-built with MythTV already installed on it, but the company I got it from has since gone out of business.
<hads> Mainly use Intel based hardware myself.
<konung> justdave: ahh, the sensible thing to do :-) I'll check that out - thanks
<foxbuntu> hads, in testing, intel seems to be my winner for MythTV as well
<justdave> Mac Minis are Intel-based
<justdave> (in case you were implying that they weren't - but maybe I'm just reading too much into what you said. :)
<justdave> and yeah, I'd have to agree.  Better codec support and so forth for intel stuff
<hads> My comment was unrelated to yours
<justdave> trying to find modern codecs for PPC is hard. :)
<foxbuntu> well..just have to move over to Gentoo rather than Ubuntu for better PPC support
<justdave> (I have a PPC laptop I'm using as a front end on one TV until I come up with enough money to buy another mini to replace it)
<justdave> oh, video drivers is the other thing.
<foxbuntu> as usually is with everything
<justdave> that laptop has no working video drivers that'll drive the S-video output on it in Linux
<justdave> and there's no decent remote-control support on OS X without spending a ton of money on it
<justdave> (the little white Apple Remotes are almost useless with Myth ;)
<konung> so guys you don't recommend AMD
<konung> ?
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> as is I would use it
<foxbuntu> I do use it
<justdave> so I had a choice of running it in Linux with no video, or running it in OS X with no remote
<justdave> so it runs in OS X and the "remote" is a bluetooth keyboard
<foxbuntu> konung, Intel generally is more expenisive but if that doesnt bother you its a better choice, but not to say AMD is bad
<justdave> so anyone know how to debug usplash?
<justdave> the splash screen goes away within seconds after the grub menu clears and the entire boot process goes in text mode
<konung> ok guys thanks
<justdave> I want my pretty Mythbuntu splash screen. :)
<foxbuntu> justdave, I built that USplash
<justdave> I get it during shutdown fine, but not during startup
<konung> checking out - will check out those links
<konung> thanks
<foxbuntu> justdave, thats usually a sign you have something going on at boot up that it wants you to see thus killing the splash
<justdave> This machine started life on Edgy, and has been upgraded every OS version
<hads> justdave: bug 205990
<Zinn> Bug 205990 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "[hardy] splash screen disappears after a few seconds" [Medium, Triaged] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/205990
<justdave> had this problem for a couple revs, so it's not new, I'm just now getting around to trying to deal with it finally. :)
<justdave> aha
<justdave> my resume uuid indeed does not match that of the swap partition
 * justdave fixes that and rebuilds the initramfs
<justdave> rebooting...
<justdave> success, I have a splash screen with a progress meter. :)  Thanks hads
<hads> np
<foxbuntu> hads, as usual the human bug indexer
<foxbuntu> ;)
<jake_> cna anyone help me install on 8.10
<CRXLPY> when I install an ap it does not always appear in the menu afterwards. even after restarting X.  why is that?
<jphillip> CRXLPY not all aps have menu entries
<CRXLPY> seems like I have a nack of picking ones that dont
<CRXLPY> but it is a small thing jphillip, I have other issues to fix
<CRXLPY> thanks for the reply
<jphillip> CRXLPY you can just add items yourself
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, which app?
<CRXLPY> most recently gtkdiskfree
<tgm4883_laptop> idk about that app sory
<CRXLPY> should I have chosen kdiskfree instead?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> I use df -h
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<CRXLPY> I figured since xfce is gtk I would go gtk when I could
<tgm4883_laptop> well if it had a menu entry, then it should add it
<tgm4883_laptop> but i dont know if it does
<CRXLPY> ok, no big deal, just curious
<NicEXE> I want to install mythtv to a single PC (with Ubuntu 8.10 installation) (I already have a MySQL server)
<NicEXE> which files do I need?
<tgm4883_laptop> NicEXE, well the frontend, backend, and database packages I suppose
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop my mobo swap went well for the most part. (at least I dont know what is broken by it yet LOL)
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, thats good.  Mine is going less than stellar ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> I moved my backend which went fine, but I ordered a case from newegg with a bum power supply
<CRXLPY> I was surprised I moved from AthXP to Ath64  (NForce2 to NForce3Ultra)
<wilberfan> morning boys! (& girls)
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop why didnt your order one with a good psu? :P
<CRXLPY> what case tgm4883_laptop?
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, forgot to check that on the order form ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> antec fusion black
<wilberfan> is there a way to set up more than one, erm, profile on the front end?  one would use "Internal", another would use "xine", another "mplayer", etc...?
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop thats why it was on "sale"
<tgm4883_laptop> jphillip, I guess so ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> ran for about 2 days
<CRXLPY> did you forget to feed the gerbels?
<tgm4883_laptop> which was just enough time to move my backend and get the remote and LCD working
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, no, I kept shoving handfuls of food in there and it just stopped ;)
<neoneddy> Hello everyone, long time Mythbuntu user, first time chatter
<wilberfan> lol
<CRXLPY> the new PETA-ium cpu
<wilberfan> [rimshot]
<CRXLPY> thank you, thank you
<neoneddy> I was thinking today how cool it would be if mythbuntu had a twitter account we could follow
<CRXLPY> greetings neoneddy
<tgm4883_laptop> neoneddy, thats pretty freedom hating no?
<tgm4883_laptop> we do have an identi.ca account though
<tgm4883_laptop> not that it gets used that often
<neoneddy> ah yes, indenti.ca
<tgm4883_laptop> most of the devs dont' know what to write
<neoneddy> I need to get on that
<tgm4883_laptop> so what do you want to see in that feed?
<jphillip> you kids and your interweb sites
<neoneddy> well like when the new 8.10 was relaeased.. I follow it closely, but maybe other cool updates "hey remotes work better now" etc
<neoneddy> actually, it sounds liek remotes will work better in this new release yes?
<tgm4883_laptop> I add stuff to it when I push new releases to mythbuntu-testing
<neoneddy> there has to be a way to sync the identi.ca and twitter right?
<tgm4883_laptop> i thought I heard there was, it's a one way sync though twitter > identi.ca
<neoneddy> stink ... oh well
<tgm4883_laptop> well that would just mean we would post to the twitter acct
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll look into it
<CRXLPY> ok, I have poked around enough I feel justified to ask help. I recorded a movie immediately after I swapped the mobo. all seemed fine. I set the cutlist around commercials and transcoded. but now if I try to put it in an ISO to burn it fails. whether I re-encode or not it fails...  getting dvr online, will post a pastebin in a sec
<neoneddy> Question: I have 2 drives in my mythbuntu box, an IDE and a sata, the IDE is the boot drive,  but it keeps switching to the sata for boot, like when my wife reboots it.
<crxdvr> http://pastebin.com/fafc6a02
<neoneddy> also, anyone here use the antec fusion case? with the nice VFD ?
<tgm4883_laptop> neoneddy, sorry, mine has the LCD
<neoneddy> is yours the black one or the silver one?
<tgm4883_laptop> black
<neoneddy> mine too, maybe I mean the lcd then :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> could be
<neoneddy> I've had a heck of a time getting it to work right
<neoneddy> have you had any luck?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> other than my power supply dying
<crxdvr> when I look in mytharchive/temp/logs/mythburn.log I see this...
<neoneddy> if you don't mind me asking, what did you do to get it working?... I'm using the Phillips Microsoft MCE remote with the USB receiver
<crxdvr> http://pastebin.com/f4e22bcdf
<tgm4883_laptop> neoneddy, are you using 8.04 or 8.10?
<neoneddy> 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> thats perfect
<tgm4883_laptop> the guide I followed was for 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't rewritten it for 8.10 yet though
<crxdvr> why would changing mobos cause a perm issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> let me grab the link for you
<neoneddy> member:crxdvr have to deleted your ICE file? in your home folder?.. let me look it up
<neoneddy> cool
<neoneddy> crxdvr try this http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=610856&page=2
<neoneddy> I had to add a line in the startup script to kill that file for my mythburn to work right
<neoneddy> .ICEauthority I think it is
<tgm4883_laptop> neoneddy, start at post 12, then follow the instructions.  It should work.  http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=d3f7c9e7cd0e4eff5dddd6473dd55b86&t=907256&page=2
<crxdvr> I never had a problem before the swap (I did not reinstall, just swapped mobo, same drives and everything else)
<neoneddy> can I keep my MCE IR receiver?
<neoneddy> I recently unplugged my Imon LCD because I think it kept switching from lirc0 to lirc1  every time it rebooted, and then the remote would quit working, would this solution mean not using the MCE IR receiver ?
<neoneddy> I was hoping to keep that because it has 2 "blaster" ports to control other devices
<crxdvr> well since according to that thread, ice has something to do with kde apps (and I use kvirc) I will exit here and delete it
<tgm4883_laptop> neoneddy, yea I don't know yet ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> neoneddy: your mce remote should work with the imon internal receiver
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm working on that too, but I need a new PS first
<CRXLPY> u need a ps NOT a pos
<neoneddy> I plan on rebuilding the box soon with 2 sata drives, I like the antec case, but why only 2 drive bays, seriously
<tgm4883_laptop> !twitter
<Zinn> http://twitter.com/mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> !identi.ca
<Zinn> http://identi.ca/mythbuntu
 * neoneddy following mythbuntu now 
<CRXLPY> neoneddy as it turns out. that file is not present. so it cant be the .ICEauthority issue
<tgm4883_laptop> !microblog
<Zinn> We have accounts on both twitter and identi.ca which are kept in sync.  You can subscribe to either one and get all updates.  identi.ca at http://identi.ca/mythbuntu   twitter at http://twitter.com/mythbuntu
<neoneddy> crxlpy , hmm, that fixed it for me, oh well
<CRXLPY> I think you had a different issue
<neoneddy> probably...  anyone have that issue where the dvd's won't play on some PC's or other players?
<CRXLPY> due to old dvd drives yeah
<CRXLPY> or cheap media
<CRXLPY> unless you are burning to non-standard specs
<neoneddy> as an experiment I once took the ISO that mythburn made, and burned that on my mac, and got the same goofy disc
<neoneddy> my only work around was to load the burned disc into the mythbuntu box then use SSHFS and pull the data off the disc and reburn on OSX
<CRXLPY> the dvdrom in my dvr wont even read factory dl, much less dvd-r
<neoneddy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=840998 this was the issue I had
<CRXLPY> welll actualllyyyyy   looking again (with both eyes) I saw a ICE file, rm'ed it. now trying to make the iso again
<neoneddy> off to get lunch..  let me know how that turns out
<neoneddy> odd that a MB change would cause it IMO
<CRXLPY> but I successfully made a test iso with a short recording made b4 the mobo swap so I dont know if this will end differently or not
<CRXLPY> the 3 permission denied errors at the end of mythburn.log make me wonder......
<neoneddy> When I get "permission denied" I usually have my wife try
<CRXLPY> huh?
<neoneddy> nevermind.. married joke
<CRXLPY> thought so
<neoneddy> there is an XKCD about it someplace
<CRXLPY> more married humor?
<Seeker`> "make me a sandwich", "sudo make me a sandwich"?
<neoneddy> yeah that one
<CRXLPY> neoneddy success!  iso created. I guess something did not shutdown/startup properly when I swapped mobos yesterday and left some ICE on the floor
<neoneddy> YES!.. I came in here for some help and ended up helping someone else
<CRXLPY> karma works like that
<CRXLPY> now I am burning it and will see how it works on my player
<MythbuntuGuest65> hey everyone ... looking for an video output option from computer to TV (low-def) on a PIII 7333mhz machine ... any suggestions?
<MythbuntuGuest65> afk
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest65 Nvidia card running XvMC should do pretty well for you, do you have a capture card already?
<camelreef> good evening everyone from Scotland
<camelreef> I'm running Hardy 64-bit, Medibuntu, Mythbuntu -fixes, backports, updates, security and up-to-date
<camelreef> and DVDs do not play
<camelreef> even ripped ISOs
<camelreef> or DVDs I could play a few weeks ago
<camelreef> 2008-11-03 20:51:10.261 NVP: Couldn't find a matching decoder for: /var/lib/mythtv/videos/RETURN_KING_EXT_D1.iso
<camelreef> 2008-11-03 20:51:10.261 TV Error: StartPlayer(): NVP is not playing after 20000 msec
<camelreef> please point at my stupidity, laugh, then tell me where I did wrong
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: maybe your missing libdvdcss or something
<neoneddy> question: why doesn't mythbunutu jsut come with al lthat stuff pre-installed ready to go?
<superm1> questionable legality
<superm1> it's easy to activate in mcc, but it cant be turned on by default
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, libdvdcss2 is there
<camelreef> keys are there
<camelreef> same for libdvdnav and libdvdread
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: stupid question, have you tried rebooting?
<neoneddy> fair enough
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, rebooting? Am I runnning Windows?
<camelreef> I guess I could, but really?
<camelreef> I'll try, though, but really?
<hads> Yeah, shouldn't really be nessecary
<MythbuntuGuest65> i'm excited to say i can get the database running in my machine ... this whole project seems over my head as i don't have any linux experience
<camelreef> rhpot1991_laptop, a reboot did it, I'm stunned
<camelreef> I wish I had restarted  the front or backend first
<camelreef> no reason for a kernel reload
<camelreef> anyway, if this happens again, that's what I'll do
<camelreef> and I'll report back
<camelreef> thanks for the time
<rhpot1991_laptop> camelreef: well keep an eye on it I guess, if it happens again we can try to find something
<camelreef> sure thing
<camelreef> bbfn
<hads> rhpot1991_laptop: Fair enough
<rhpot1991_laptop> hads: I'm assuming it was some hung process, easier to just reboot than sit here all day trying to figure out which one
<rhpot1991_laptop> if he comes back again then we can dig deeper
<CptFuzzy> i still can't seem to get a fresh install of ubuntu + mythubuntu to work:  mysql login problem.  i tried the dpkg reconfig thing
<CptFuzzy> 8.1
<CptFuzzy> it's almost like it's not creating the mythtv mysql user or something
<laga> are you using the alternate disk?
<CptFuzzy> ubuntu-desktop first, then apt install mythbuntu-desktop
<versus> hi does one know whether mythbuntu is able to play m2ts files within a folder like VIDEO_TS ?
<gregL> m2ts is that a blue ray rip?
<versus> yes
<versus> this seems to be the only way to play blu rays with linux as far as I know
<gregL> Yeah, i don't think you can...There is a wiki that give some info on it.. do a search for blue ray mythtv..
<gregL> do a search doom9 blueray linux
<versus> thx Ill have a look
<gregL> :)
<versus> looks nice, it seems all I need is mplayer and a special codecs
<versus> codec not codecs  btw.: there seems to be a folder like HVDVD_TS (similar to VIDEO_TS) and mplayer is already implemented into mythtv, so it should be able to make mplayer handle it like the blu ray disc it is (with menus subtitles ...)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-04
<Ward1983> i cannot get my pvr-150 to work :s
<Ward1983> the system finds the card and everything
<Ward1983> but when i scan for channels i get no signal
<Ward1983> 0% signal strength
<Ward1983> the cable is ifne i tested it into the tv which showed an image
<Ward1983> any ideas?
<Ward1983> !help pvr-150
<Ward1983> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Ward1983> !pvr-150
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pvr-150
<Ward1983> !ivtv
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ivtv
<Ward1983> :o
 * Ward1983 is shocked
<Ward1983> !hauppauge
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hauppauge
<tgm4883_laptop> Ward1983, what version of ubuntu are you using?  What did you set your card up as in mythtv-setup?
<rhpot1992> perhaps you didn't set the correct broadcast type for your area
<ZeroDamage> Anyone recommend any particular capture card.  I've honestly been researching all day and haven't found anything that I can order and know it will work for sure.  Has to be PCI (not express) and hopefully support both analogue and digital but digital not required.  I would hope it will work out of the box or very easily.
<Ward1983> tgm4883, mythbuntu 8.10
<rhpot1991> pvr-150/250/350/500
<Ward1983> tgm4883, i set my card up as a pvr-x / pvr-500
<rhpot1991> ZeroDamage: ^
<Ward1983> tgm4883, and /dev/video1
<rhpot1991> they are end of life though, so hard to find now
<Ward1983> rhpot1991, lol most of the times that stuff is suported best
<Ward1983> besides i can view tv with a program and ivtv-tune
<Ward1983> so its not the card
<Ward1983> its mythtv
<Ward1983> doesnt find channels if i scan
<rhpot1991> check the broadcast type
<Ward1983> where?
<rhpot1991> mythtv-setup
<Ward1983> what part of it lol?
<Ward1983> just so i cannot make a mistake
<rhpot1991> I think its on the input page, not positive though
<Ward1983> ok thanx
<Ward1983> ill chedck it out after my smoke
<ZeroDamage> rhpotl1991 That's just it.  The one card I see a lot of is the hvr 1600 but it seems to use different chips and it is not supported too well.
<Ward1983> ie been trying for ohurs now so i need alittle break first :)
<Ward1983> hope that does not seem ungratefull lol
<Ward1983> rhpot1991, i logged in trough vnc onto my other box running mythbuntu, but i cannot fidn anything liek it
<Ward1983> i can only set the frequency
<rhpot1991> Ward1983: give you choices like us-bcast?
<Ward1983> yeah i set try all there to make sure
<Ward1983> thats called the cahnnel frequency table
<Ward1983> thats why i didnt find it :p
<ZeroDamage> Is there any card out there that isn't EOL that I can easily buy that will work more or less out of the box?
<ZeroDamage> I would rather not have to install something else on my Ubuntu machine just to get the pvr stuff working
<Ward1983> do you also have a pvr ?
<Seeker`> I've got two consecutive recordings on the same channel being assigned to different tuners
<ZeroDamage> Seeker' what are you using for cards?
<Ward1983> man this is depressing lol
<Ward1983> i wish there was a normal prog that actually worked normally to wach tv
<Ward1983> mythtv never just works
<rhpot1991> ZeroDamage: the hvr-1600 is supposed to work in intrepid fairly easily, might want to search the forums and see what people are reporting on it
<Ward1983> second card i try second tiume same problem
<Seeker`> ZeroDamage: Nova T 500
<Ward1983> i dont even remember what the problem was with the other card, i got it fixed after ike half a year
<tgm4883> Ward1983, shouldn't it be /dev/video0
<Ward1983> tgm4883, no thats my old MJPEG capturecard
<ZeroDamage> Seeker' that seems to be a UK based card.  :)  I am in the US.
<Ward1983> a DC10 :)
<Ward1983> V4L
<tgm4883> ok
<Ward1983> that one doesnt have a tuner
<Ward1983> its from 1998 :)
<Ward1983> its PERFECT because i use mjpeg to VJ :)
<Ward1983> this thing even outputs it lol
<Ward1983> all hardware :)
<rhpot1991> Its been a while since I set up my 150, maybe you chose the wrong inputs?
<Ward1983> very unlikely
<rhpot1991> it lets you pick between the svideo/tuner/etc
<Ward1983> yes thats tuner
<Ward1983> (im not retarded :p)
<rhpot1991> try choosing usbroadcast for the frequency
<Ward1983> i live in belgium :s
<rhpot1991> heh, or not :)
<rhpot1991> whatever is appropriate for your area then
<Ward1983> europe-west
<Ward1983> tried that too
<Ward1983> and try all
<Ward1983> both of those
<Ward1983> u in the US?
<rhpot1991> yep
<Ward1983> dotn forget to vote then :)
<rhpot1991> I wont :)
<Ward1983> i really hope o bama wins to be honest
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: will forget I hope :)
 * rhpot1991 may get banned
<Ward1983> from ehre or the us lol?
<rhpot1991> that depends who is watching
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> pfffffffffffff
<Ward1983> are there any mythtv alternatives?
<Ward1983> i only know of mediaportal but thats windoze only
<Ward1983> dont really feel like buying a windows license
<tgm4883_laptop> !politics
<Zinn> All talk of politics is off limits in this channel.  If you must talk about it please go to #off-topic or ##politics .  Talking about it further is a bannable offense.  If you need further info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ward1983> aaaah lol
<Ward1983> didnt know that, and meant no harm :)
<Ward1983> in most channels its ok unless it starts to become a fight
<Ward1983> anyway what can be my problem?
<tgm4883_laptop>  being the only republican on the internet I have to keep a close eye on it
<Ward1983> ie looked everywhere
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> i have no problem with anyones opinion :) (but i realise not everyone is like me so i understand the rule)
<neoneddy> looks like 8.10 fixed some of my issues
<Ward1983> lol it doesnt work with my capturecard for some sick reason
<Ward1983> anyone still awake in here?
<CptFuzzy> has anyone tried installing mythbuntu on top of ubuntu 8.10?  i can't seem to get it to install/setup the mysql stuff...
<iamlindoro_> So, anyone using 8.10 w/ static IP finding that since it is handled by the NM applet now instead of /etc/network/interfaces, the IP isn't established early enough and mysql doesn't have anything to bind to, and fails?
<tritium> iamlindoro_: you can still configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<tritium> In fact, Intrepid should still ship with "unmanaged" as the default mode.  See /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<iamlindoro_> tritium, It does not AFAICT
<iamlindoro_> all interfaces defaulted to managed here, and changed to interfaces went ignored
<iamlindoro_> er changes
<iamlindoro_> both in the GUI (reset themselves after reboot) and in /etc/network (ignored altogether)
<iamlindoro_> Possible to get the NM stuff to "take" if you uncheck "System Setting," but those settings get set up too late in init for mysql
<tritium> iamlindoro_: that's interesting
<CptFuzzy> how do i setup the mysql part of a fresh mythtv setup?  no matter what i do, it can't connect to mysql
<bronson> My remote is all set up except the Back button doesn't work.
<bronson> It works fine in irw.
<bronson> When I try to use the MythTV frontend to reassign the key, it just sits there waiting forever for a keypress.
<bronson> It sees all other keys but for some reason not the Back key.
<bronson> Any ideas what I can do?
<rhpot1991> bronson: check the stop button
<rhpot1991> you can modify ~/.lirc/mythtv to fix it if thats the case
<gregL> CptFuzzy:$ mysql -u root -p < your path to /database/mc.sql
<bronson> rhpot1991, the stop button works great.
<bronson> For some reason my changes to .lirc/mythtv don't seem to take hold.
<bronson> Do I need to restart the front end or the whole computer?
<rhpot1991> you need to restart the frontend, possibly gdm
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: ^
<foxbuntu> not gdm
<foxbuntu> lirc then the frontend
<rhpot1991> I normally do gdm to restart my frontend remotely, might be what I'm thinking
<bronson> cool, trying
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yeah, its easier than logging in via vnc or something else
<Ward1983> why is lircd not running on my mythbuntu 8.10 :s
<Ward1983> i setup a remote in mythbuntu control centre
<Ward1983> but lircd is just not even running lol
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, did you try to restart it?
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, i restarted my system after applying those settings to make sure and it still didnt come up, i tried to start it manuallt which worked, only irw didnt start then, that just started a new prompt line
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, that what i tried in a nushell
<Ward1983> its a creative breakout box btw
<Ward1983> from a audigy 2
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, from ssh: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, but i cannot do that every time i boot the system :s
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, shouldnt need to, got all the updates? post this file to pastebin: /etc/lirc/lircd.conf and /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Ward1983> foxbuntu,  * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [fail]
<Ward1983>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]
<Ward1983>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [ OK ]
<Ward1983> yep got all the updates
<Ward1983> ok will pastebin
<Ward1983> http://pastebin.com/m52eccbd5
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, http://pastebin.com/m758ca7bf
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, could line 6 of the second link be the problem?
<Ward1983> lol
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, no
<Ward1983> damn
<Ward1983> why would lircd not start if i setup a remote :s
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, are you sure it wasnt running?
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, what command would make sure?
<Ward1983> ill do a complete reboot to make sure
<foxbuntu> reboot clean and then run: ps ax | grep lirc
<foxbuntu> pastebin those results
<Ward1983> while its rebooting: do you think 512MB DDR (and a Athlon xp 2800+) will do?
<Ward1983> i used to run mythtv on my new rig
<Ward1983> a core2duo witj 4gb ram
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, you doing any HD Video?
<Ward1983> nope
<Ward1983> and only analog
<Ward1983> but im planning to use mythweb again
<Ward1983> with flv
<Ward1983> and streaming full quality in the homenetwork
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, 19947 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep lirc
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, ok so lirc isnt running
<Ward1983> yep like i was allready fairly afraid of
<foxbuntu> hmm
<CptFuzzy> do i need the mythtv-backend for mythbuntu?  or is that just for PVR functionality?
<Ward1983> where is that stuff located?
<foxbuntu> CptFuzzy, it requires at least one backend
<Ward1983> foxbuntu could i manually set it to start lircd? where is the file located i should alter?
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, something isnt working right, is this a clean install or an upgrade to 8.10 from a previous version?
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, clean install, and everyting seemed normal i used ubuntu, debian and mythbuntu before, did tons of installations so that part was all fine
<Ward1983> the mythtv settings are good too, tuner works etc
<CptFuzzy> why is it the mythbuntu-desktop meta-package doesn't install it?   this makes no sence
<CptFuzzy> *sense
<Ward1983> thats the desktop alone i think
<Ward1983> lol
<Ward1983> i use mythbuntu on my old box now because i wanted a allways on tv server :)
<Ward1983> so everyone can use it
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, any more ideas lol?
<Ward1983> this is one retarded problem
<Ward1983> i found a bug for 8.04 though
<Ward1983> or 7.10 im not sure let me find the link
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/123557
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, you could just try reinstalling lirc and reconfiguring the remote to see what happens
<foxbuntu> !bug 123557
<Zinn> Bug 123557 in lirc (Ubuntu) "lirc with livedrive on audigy2 zs" [Undecided, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/123557
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, whats the best way to do that in mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall lirc
<Ward1983> thanx
 * Ward1983 is restarting again
<planeracer> hi all
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, its still not runnign after a reboot, reinstall went fine
 * Ward1983 goes insane
<Ward1983> hi planeracer
<planeracer> I have a problem with myth install. Can someone help me?
<planeracer> hi
<Ward1983> whats the problem?
<Ward1983> i probleble cant help but if peopel dunno the problem they cant help you :)
<planeracer> Im installing 8.04 all goes ok, but at the end it shows me install screen again
<Ward1983> 8.10 is out you know that right?
<planeracer> yes i saw it
<Ward1983> ah ok
<planeracer> but what the problem with 8.04?
<Ward1983> you mean after isntalling and setting up it shows you the installscreen again?
<Ward1983> os after the files and everything are copied?
<planeracer> yup, not first install screen. it looks diff. but it shows me 2 icons
<Ward1983> just reboot from harddisk
<planeracer> i did
<Ward1983> got a error or something?
<planeracer> it goes to terminal.
<Ward1983> i had that once, but i rebooted again and it was fixed
<planeracer> no resume image , doing normal boot
<Ward1983> thats no error
<planeracer> ok
<Ward1983> maybe if nothing else is possible make a pic of your screen
<Ward1983> and post it somewhere at some free pic hosting
<Ward1983> so peopel can see the xact error
<planeracer> i tryed maybe 5-6 times to reinstall
<Ward1983> hopefully
<planeracer> now i reboot, is froze it
<Ward1983> froze at no resume image doing normal boot?
<Ward1983> thats weird
<planeracer> froze at mythbunty at the screen
<Ward1983> sure its frozen?
<Ward1983> it takes a bit time to boot
<planeracer> it stopped, progres bar not moving
<planeracer> damn, it use to work ok.
<Ward1983> if your sure you can go ask in ubuntu aswell if nobody replies here, they should be able to help you aswell as its a startup problem and probably unrelated to mythtv
<Ward1983> also try 8.10
<planeracer> any diff between them?
<Ward1983> oh something else
<Ward1983> try booting in recovery mode
<Ward1983> when you see the grub message to press escape blabla, press escpe and choose recovery mode
<planeracer> which one i have to download, live cd image or other one?
<Ward1983> desktop-proper
<planeracer> altenate?
<Ward1983> well im sure desktop and proper are in the name lol
<Ward1983> dunno what comp do you have?
<Ward1983> ram and cpu
<planeracer> 64 dual
<planeracer> athlon
<Ward1983> just the regular one then
<planeracer> 1g memory 160g hard
<Ward1983> i presume the alternate is the same as the ubuntu alternate cd
<Ward1983> should mather much anyway
<Ward1983> shouldNT
<planeracer> it use to work ok. but now
<Ward1983> here lirc doesnt work
<Ward1983> the rest works fine
<planeracer> im think maybe some prob with memory?
<planeracer> pc memory
<Ward1983> test it?
<Ward1983> you can test it from the mythbuntu cd even :)
<Ward1983> its an option in the menu
<Ward1983> itsll test you ram
<Ward1983> your
<planeracer> i did for 18 hours
<Ward1983> oh also test your cd while your there anyway :)
<Ward1983> LOL 18hours
<Ward1983> your rma is fine then lol
<planeracer> :)
<planeracer> was no errors
<planeracer> it was still going
<Ward1983> lol
<planeracer> what yo choosed on partitioning., guided?
<planeracer> manual or so?
<Ward1983> your partitioning is fine if it starts to boot
<Ward1983> if you get past grub that part is fine
<planeracer> im trying to install again
<Ward1983> you did that 5 or 6 times
<Ward1983> its not gonna help lol
<planeracer> i know
<Ward1983> just wait for help or try #ubuntu
<Ward1983> reisntalling would be wasting time
<Ward1983> in the meantime you can download 8.10 and test that one
<planeracer> any extra thinks init/
<planeracer> ?
<planeracer> or more stable?
<Ward1983> dunno what you mean
<Ward1983> aaaah
<Ward1983> well they wouldnt have released it if it wasnt changed
<planeracer> it formats hd now, will see it will go or not
<Ward1983> im wondering why lircd is not running when i boot
<Ward1983> its killing me lol
<hads> LOL
<hads> Did you really laugh out loud then?
<Ward1983> yep
<hads> How odd.
<Ward1983> luckily im not at the point that im pissed off at it yet
<Ward1983> i foudn something
<Ward1983> as soon as something tries to use lirc, lircd stops running lol
<Ward1983> if i restart it its running fine
<Ward1983> then i start irw
<Ward1983> which gives me a new lien with a prompt and if i then check licrd is no longer running
<Ward1983> same if i start mythtv
<Ward1983> what a retarded problem
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, what lirc module are you trying to use again?
<foxbuntu> ah yes, lirc_i2c
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, not sure how you mean that but the hardware was a creative breakout box
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, yes and another moodule aswell
<Ward1983> lirc_dev
<Ward1983> does lirc have logs that might tell me what is going on?
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, try starting lirc up and then: sudo modprobe lirc_i2c
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, same problem if i then start irw
<Ward1983> no more lircd lol
<Ward1983> this is sooooo stupid
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, did you try what I said?
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, yes
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, i did what oyu said and then started irx to check if it worked and it didnt :(
<foxbuntu> pastebin the output of: dmesg | grep lirc
<Ward1983> irw i meant
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, http://pastebin.com/m5989491b
<planeracer> did anyone uses wireless keyboard with myth?
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, and this: ls /dev/lirc*
<planeracer> used?
<foxbuntu> planeracer, I know people have
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, only /dev/lircd
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, if i restart it there would be a device though
<planeracer> i just got 1 , dont wanna work with it
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, restart lirc and look again
<planeracer> <Ward1983> install. whent ok now, that is crazy
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, i was wrong no device
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, then thats your problem
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, yes but why is there no device?
<foxbuntu> the module for the your IR receiver is failing or is the wrong one for your hardware
<foxbuntu> do some googling to find more info on your specific hardware and lirc
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, that is my hardware http://www.tweakers.net/ext/i.dsp/1004913152.jpg
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, it is a creative breakout box
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, google told me to use that driver
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, ok, is it supported by lirc?
<Ward1983> :S
<Ward1983> i selected it from the list
<Ward1983> so yes
<Ward1983> i go to mythbuntu control centre
<Ward1983> i click infrared devices
<Ward1983> its in that list
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, ffs sorry apperantly it was still set wrong thats probably why i didnt get a device....
<Ward1983> i set it off to see if it helped to re enable it
<Ward1983> and it was still off
<Ward1983> foxbuntu, nope still no device :(
<Ward1983> wtf can this be
<foxbuntu> Ward1983, sorry dont know anything about that IR setup, would suggest google/forums to find out more about it and lirc
<Ward1983> allready tried that :( thanx anyway
<foxbuntu> until you can get a module to load and create the device node lircd wont start
<Ward1983> google todl me it was supported so i put it into that pc
<MythbuntuGuest99> hey guys
<MythbuntuGuest99> i just installed mythbuntu on a 3 year old toshiba laptop
<MythbuntuGuest99> all was working fine until i updated the system
<MythbuntuGuest99> and now i have no sound
<MythbuntuGuest99> can anyone please help me?
<laga> what version did you install?
<MythbuntuGuest99> i've tried all the forums and all the recommended steps
<MythbuntuGuest99> no 1?
<laga> 8.04, 8.10?
<MythbuntuGuest99> 8.10
<laga> hum
<laga> try posting in the forums, i have no clue about that one
<MythbuntuGuest99> oh ok, is there a way to roll back updates? it was just working fine about an hour ago
<laga> you'd have to find out which package broke it
<MythbuntuGuest99> and with the update it killed it
<laga> can you check sound levels in alsamixer?
<laga> also, if there's an M below a mixer then it's "muted"
<MythbuntuGuest99> so it should say 00 under the mixer rather than MM?
<linux_trojan> I was wondering if Mythtv is easy to install and configure?  just point and click?
<laga> no, it's not
<linux_trojan> does it come packaged with UBUNTU or is it a different OS?
<Johnny_B1991> Hi, can i ask something plz
<Johnny_B1991> has anybody noticed that when you install Ubuntu over mythbuntu 8.10 (this is through the mythbuntu control centre, when u click on the 'ubuntu-desktop' option.), the amount of new packages installed is significantly less than when u do the same thing in mythbuntu 8.04
<Johnny_B1991> ?
<Johnny_B1991> btw, core packages like pidgin and open office to name a few are missed out
<Johnny_B1991> i think in 8.04, 800-ish extra packages were installed but in 8.10 its more like 100-ish
<MythbuntuGuest11> hey quick qn, hoe come your  iso release is smaller than the official release. Isnt mythbuntu just ubuntu + mythTV
<MythbuntuGuest11> plus a bit of integration smarts
<Johnny_B1991> i think cos mythbuntu doesnt include openoffice ando other nonessential stuff
<Johnny_B1991> non-essential for a media-centre that is
<MythbuntuGuest11> okay so it's nothing low level it'll only be userspace stuff like openoffice etc that will not b there
<Johnny_B1991> think so
<MythbuntuGuest11> hmm might dlow ubuntu and then add mtyhbuntu retrospcetively unless anyone knows a list of what exactly is missing
<Johnny_B1991> yes
<Johnny_B1991> because i think the option to add a standard ubuntu install to mythbuntu is broken
<Johnny_B1991> cos i did it and it installed gnome ok, but missed out loads of other packages compared to 8.04
<Johnny_B1991> like openoffice etc.
<MythbuntuGuest11> oh really, u saying that one cant dload/install 8.10 and then add mythbuntu atm?
<Johnny_B1991> no you can
<Johnny_B1991> what im saying is that within MYTHBUNTU 8.10, there is an option to convert/upgrade it, to a standard ubuntu installation, i.e. installing gnome and all the other packages, whilst still retaining mythtv
<Johnny_B1991> but i think its slightly broken in 8.10, as loads of packages didnt install
<Johnny_B1991> they werent even marked for download
<Johnny_B1991> gnome works ok tho
<MythbuntuGuest11> k, might start with plain vanilla ubuntu and then add mythbuntu, tnk mate
<Johnny_B1991> ye
<Johnny_B1991> or use 8.04 and then upgrade
<Johnny_B1991> worked fine in that
<MythbuntuGuest11> did for me until i decided to activate nvidia binary drivers and now it no longers boots back in, hence the reason for this discussion
<Johnny_B1991> nvidia works fine on my system
<MythbuntuGuest90> sorry did someone reposnd to my last post, i accidently refreshed and lost everything..
<Ward1983> lircd simply stops if i start irw or mythtv
<Ward1983> what can be the problem? the settings should be correct
<Ward1983> im using a audigy 2 so i used creative breakoutbox as the device
<Easy_Rider9999> hallo DVB-T does not work! Backend setup finds the channels but when I start the frontend it shows signal 32% but no picture!
<d1g1t> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<massabuntu> Hi, someone can help me? I have a problem to start livetv and and  don't get why    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6103113#post6103113
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> hi laga
<JoeTheSocialist> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<spoky99> I had a problem starting livetv, someone can help me?
<JoeTheSocialist> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<JoeTheSocialist> that sound about right?
<Seeker`> I think X is grsbbing my remote input before lirc does
<spoky99> I use one ntfs partition :(
<Seeker`> it seems to register my remote as a mouse
<JoeTheSocialist> spoky99: check your permissions on it
<spoky99> the permission is set to 777
<JoeTheSocialist> you could try to sudo su mythtv
<JoeTheSocialist> and then try to make a file there, to verify permissions are ok
<JoeTheSocialist> might be something with ntfs, I'm not entirely sure
<spoky99> the permission is ok
<spoky99> launcing mythfrontend from terminal I see this error:
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:04.599 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:04.599 Using protocol version 40
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.716 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.716 EntryToProgram(0@Thu Jan 1 01:00:00 1970) failed to get pginfo
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.716 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.717 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.802 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.807 DPMS Deactivated
<spoky99> 2008-11-04 17:29:05.807 DPMS Reactivated.
<foxbuntu> !pastebin | spoky99
<Zinn> spoky99: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<spoky99> hi superm1
<spoky99> reading in the terminal i see "failed to get pgp info"
<spoky99> is this the problem?
<spoky99> launcing mythfilldatabase I read some channel that I don't set in the grabtv file, and... I really don't know how they are write
<spoky99> O-o
<spoky99> foxbuntu: excuse me.. I understand it later :(
<Seeker`> spoky99: I had that error just now - ran mythfilldatabase and the problem was fixed
<spoky99> Seeker`: I had the same error http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m288eaeb6
<spoky99> Seeker`: into ~/.mythtv/alfa.xmltv isn't any iris or raisat and this channel isn't also into the mythtv-setup channel
<spoky99> Seeker`: I' searcng it with grep -r.. but it thake a lot of time :(
<spoky99> Seeker`: I also try to don't use the grab tool... but the problem is the same... the live tv don't start
<Seeker`> any ideas about my remote problem?
<spoky99> Seeker`: for your remote... I use one mythbuntu tool make for remote problem.. but I don't remember it's name
<spoky99> Seeker`: My be that was made by superm1 ;)
<superm1> hi spoky99
<spoky99> hi: superm1
<spoky99> :D
<spoky99> ummm
<spoky99> superm1: did you read my problem?
<superm1> spoky99, no i didn't. lets see
<spoky99> superm1: I solver it now... I set mythtv for use one ntfs partition in my computer and.. this is not supported from mythtv
<superm1> oh okay
<psicobra> hi guys
<psicobra> i have just installed 8.10 and things arent working to well
<psicobra> my mouse isn't i can't click on the applications menu for example
<psicobra> aaaaaaafin...0
<psicobra> was fine in 8.04
<superm1> mouse doesn't work?
<superm1> that's bzr...
<superm1> does it work on the live disk?
<spoky99> superm1: the user and groups of the ntfs directory are "root plugdev" and.. I'm not in able to change it in mythtv :(
<psicobra> well it moves but clicking and draging stuff aint right
<psicobra> i click aplications the button moves but no drop down menu
<psicobra> i right clik i get a menu but not the applications 1
<spoky99> psicobra: I solve it setting the font 7point and.. restarting the xfce manager
<psicobra> nope
<spoky99> psicobra: My be that I understand other thing.. I'm not english.. excuse me
<psicobra> but it worked in previous bersion of mythbuntu
<psicobra> i also can't drag windows
<psicobra> they dont move
<psicobra> where do i change font
<spoky99> superm1: I solve it :D
<spoky99> superm1: I make the ntfs partiton writable for the "other" using ntfs-tool" and now it work :D
<spoky99> superm1: into the 8.04 and 8.10 aren't tool for the ntfs
<superm1> spoky99, by default you mean?
<spoky99> superm1: yes.. i don't hav the same problem whit the older distr
<superm1> ntfs support isn't something we track at all
<superm1> or will likely be changing anytime soon
<superm1> since it's such a rare case for people to mix myth boxes with ntfs
<spoky99> superm1: i know... I use it... because whit linux I'm not in able to wakeup the computer whit acpi
<spoky99> superm1: acpi d'ont work in my mobo
<spoky99> superm1: I'm now trying whit nvram-wakeup..
<superm1> oh that's too bad on acpi
<Ward1983> lircd just stops working when i start irw or anything else that uses it
<spoky99> superm1: acpi work.. but I'm not in able to set the day, take only the hour
<spoky99> superm1: Is a bios problem :(
<spoky99> superm1: but with nvram-wakeup... mybe work :D
<spoky99> bye
<superm1> cya spoky99
<spoky99> I could go take my baby
<spoky99> ciao superMario!
<spoky99> :D
<paulnrach> hi can anybody help get rid of blue lines on playback?
<paulnrach> (dvd)
<ajhtiredwolf> hey im about to build a mythbuntu box for someone, anyone know a card that is really well supported by ubuntu and mythbuntu?
<ajhtiredwolf> tvtuner i mean *
<jphillip> !tuner | ajhtiredwolf
<Zinn> ajhtiredwolf: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Tuner_Card#Cards_that_work
<ajhtiredwolf> yeah i know :P but does anyone have a recommendation
<jphillip> pvr-xxx for SD, HDHR for HD
<jphillip> pvr series is end of life so they are hard to find
<paulnrach> anyone hellp with a thin blue line on dvd playback?
<spoky99> hi all
<g0d> hi guys I am new to mythbuntu
<g0d> can someone please help me? I am having gfx problems
<g0d> the log says:
<g0d> AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual
<g0d> and everything is blurry and with lines
<g0d> I got an ATI x800 pro
<g0d> any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-05
<fastie82> hi guys
<fastie82> I need to stop the lircd service from starting with boot up but need to run two commands instead, do you have any suggestions how I can do that easily?
<fastie82> or do that at all?
<fastie82> is there any reason why I can't login to the ubuntu forms?
<Ward_> lircd crashes if i start a program that uses it
<Ward_> what could be the problem?
<Ward_> i have a creative breakoutbox (came with my audigy2)
<fastie82> is there anything in the log files?
<Ward_> which one exactly?
<fastie82> well you can see if there is one under var for the program that you try to use or lircd log
<Ward_> ill check
<fastie82> btw how do you know it crashed?
<Ward_> i checked if it was running, then i checked again afterwards
<Ward_> wasnt running anymore
<Ward_> i mean during
<Ward_> not afterwards
<fastie82> is there anything running when you do a ps -ef | grep lircd
<Ward_> wait a sec let me boot the machine up
<Ward_> its not up yet
<fastie82> k
 * Ward_ goes upstairs
<fastie82> just so you know I am no pro just things that I had to look at when I was sorting out my remote on myth
<Ward_> no problem at all, any help welcome
<Ward_> i had lirc working before with my homebrew serial IR receiver
<Ward_> but it would be crazy not to use the frontbay of my audigy...
<Ward_> also its remote is very nice vor watching tv
<Ward_> for
<Ward_> ward      6249  6181  0 02:30 pts/0    00:00:00 grep lircd
<Ward_> and this is after a fresh boot
<Ward_> lirc should be setup correctly
<Ward_> when i go see in mythbuntu control centre its set to creative breakout
<fastie82> ok question have the remote worked?
<fastie82> cause I was expecting an lircd running
<Ward_> nope thats the problem, that it doesnt work.... lol
<Ward_> if it would work i wouldnt be here :p
<Ward_> the remote itself is fine as far as i know
<fastie82> what happens if you so /etc/init.d/lirc start?
<Ward_> with sudo i presume?
<Ward_> or without?
<fastie82> jip
<fastie82> sorry
<Ward_> no prob just making sure
<Ward_>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]
<Ward_>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail]
<Ward_> :s
<Ward_> also my soundcard doesnt seem to work, i tried all outputs, no sound
<fastie82> ok lsusb
<Ward_> usb?
<Ward_> its a creative breakout box
<fastie82> what version you running?
<fastie82> run lsusb in your reminal
<fastie82> terminal
<fastie82> sorry
<Ward_> erm
<Ward_> i dont have any usb device for ir
<Ward_> i have a creative breakout box
<Ward_> lsusb gives 3hubs and a mouse
<Ward_> lol
<Ward_> which is normal because thats all that is hooked up trough usb
<fastie82> o ok..
<Ward_> the soundcard is detected correctly
<Ward_> the breakoutbox is conencted to the PCB of the soundcard
<fastie82> what creative sound card is it?
<Ward_> audigy 2
<Ward_> this looks exactly like my model: http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2002/11/25/audigy2_von_creativelabs_die_prima_donna_im_pc_/audigy2_1.jpg
<fastie82> ok give me two
<Ward_> ok
<fastie82> what version of ubunto do you run?
<fastie82> ubuntu
<Ward_> latest mythbuntu, 8.10
<Ward_> and updated
<Ward_> its a fresh install
<Ward_> mocked aroudn a bit with lirc yesterday but thats all that happened to it
<Ward_> sound and lirc are not working
<fastie82> yes from what I know you need to get lirc to see the driver(device) from my side I have been digging arround with a usb IR so I think I may not be any use to you.. but I will keep my eye open if I see something.. maybe someone ells here cause help you more..
<fastie82> sorry
<Ward_> no prob
<Ward_> thanx anyway
<fastie82> with the sound have you look in alsamixer see if it is MM as I had that problem on my 810 install
<Ward_> never mind
<Ward_> i just screwed up the pcb anyway
<Ward_> a connection was so strong the plastic came from the pins, it slided up half a cm
<Ward_> to i had to press it back down and one pin went down with it
<Ward_> to = so
<Ward_> i feel bad now
<Ward_> wasted so much time on it
<Ward_> bah
<Ward_> need to put everything back the way it was
<Ward_> and still no fucking mediacenter
<tritium> Watch the language, please, Ward_.
<Ward_> im sorry its just that lirc is pure crap
<Ward_> in fact mythtv in general is crap now in my eyes
 * Ward_ takes money for a windows license
<Ward_> ill buy it with pleasure as i know itll actually work the way i want to, with mediaportal
<Ward_> thanx for the help anyways
<hads> heh
<hads> Of course Windows will work the way you want it.
<hads> It'd never doing anything out of the ordinary.
<gunny1> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<gunny1> having problems with DVD playback using Internal on multiple dvds, menus come up select play movie starts playing then after several seconds it doubles up the output from the beginning of the DVD...logs dont show anything untoward. Can anyone suggest where to start looking for the cause ? thx
<gunny1> same dvd's play fine using external players (mplayer, vlc)
<MythbuntuGuest85> Hi, i'm hoping someone here can help me...
<MythbuntuGuest85> I just installed Mythbuntu on my toshiba laptop. everything worked perfectly until i went from open source video drivers to activiating Nvidia 173
<MythbuntuGuest85> I have lost my sound
<MythbuntuGuest85> I've tried everything suggested about checking the mute settings on the mixer and all
<MythbuntuGuest85> i'm trying to upgrade to nvidia177 , but i'm not sure how to do that, should i just do a complete wipe and reinstall and not use the nvidia drivers?
<OpenMediaSupport> MythbuntuGuest85: How did you try to switch to the nvidia drivers?
<MythbuntuGuest85> there was a notification on the top right saying activate nvidia drivers?
<MythbuntuGuest85> and i did
<OpenMediaSupport> That shouldn't have affected your sound though
<foxbuntu> hi OpenMediaSupport been a long time.
<MythbuntuGuest85> i've tried everything but sound is a no go
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest85, alsamixer?
<foxbuntu> aplay?
<MythbuntuGuest85> alsamixer
<MythbuntuGuest85> yes
<MythbuntuGuest85> do i have to install aplay
<foxbuntu> everything is unmuted?
<foxbuntu> nope
<MythbuntuGuest85> everything is unmuted in alsamixer
<foxbuntu> ok
<MythbuntuGuest85> i type aplay in terminal
<MythbuntuGuest85> and nothing come up
<foxbuntu> do this: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<MythbuntuGuest85> it says playing ra data..... Mono
<MythbuntuGuest85> but nothing can be heard
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest85,
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest85, sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest85, also try sudo killall pulseaudio
<foxbuntu> then try the aplay thing again
<OpenMediaSupport> foxbuntu: yeah.. Been on the road quite a bit recently.
<foxbuntu> OpenMediaSupport, hows business?
<OpenMediaSupport> foxbuntu: waiting on stable freeview|HD support
<foxbuntu> ah
<OpenMediaSupport> Finally have it all working, but requires an Athlon X2 6000+ or greater for playback
<OpenMediaSupport> which is too hot for our cases.
<foxbuntu> myself I have spent tons of $$ and time on HDMI and Hybrid tuners
<OpenMediaSupport> Hence I need better H.264 support for dual core or we are sunk.
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah I'd love to have HVR 2200 support which would make things easier as well
<foxbuntu> I had worries about heat but have had no issues in testing even a Q6600 and Phenom 9850
<OpenMediaSupport> X26000 is a 89W part which and gets damn hot on 1080i H264 broadcasts
<OpenMediaSupport> fan noise is too loud
<MythbuntuGuest85> foxbuntu> still nothing
<MythbuntuGuest85> tried all you suggested
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest85, run asoundconf-gtk from the terminal
<foxbuntu> it will open an app up and you can select your default card
<MythbuntuGuest85> ok lemme try
<MythbuntuGuest85> brb
<MythbuntuGuest85> alrite i'm not sure what happened, but it worked!
<MythbuntuGuest85> i'm a damn noob, but i wish i knew what i was doing wrong
<MythbuntuGuest85> foxbuntu> thank you so much!
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest85, np
<renjith> Hi all
<renjith> Can anybody please give me a helpful document or link to understand the architecture of MythTV other than wiki
<renjith> what i want to know is the structure of MythTV, working mechanism, a brief explantion etc
<tgm4883_laptop> renjith, what do you want to know?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a client/server model
<tgm4883_laptop> is that brief enough?
<Thalass> Hey folks.
<Thalass> I had a fresh install of Intrepid (regular ubuntu) on my laptop, with everything working. Thismorning I installed the mythbuntu packages and now the wifi doesn't work. Both mythbuntu and ubuntu versions were 8.10, so I don't get why the wifi would die like that
<Thalass> Come to think of it, I'd better check it was the 8.10 mythbuntu packages... hah
<Thalass> Never mind... I had the external wifi switch set to off (it's a momentary one, the colour of the LED tells you the status). I'm a freaking moron.
<cann> morning =) after i reorginized my mp3 archive i no longer can "stream" my music files from mythweb. when i open a playlist in vlc i get the names of the songs but vlc just skips through then. it worked before and i havent changed any apache configs. i checked the symlink in mythweb/data/ and i points to the right directory
<cann> anyone got any tips where i can start looking for a solution ?
<cann> then = them =)
<mib_u39goo> Hi there. Any way for mythbuntu to use a USB for persistent storage?
<Decepticon> are you supposed to put the pvr150 into your first pci slot?
<gregL> Decepticon, : It won't matter what slot you put your capture card in..
<neoneddy> I'm not sure it matters
<Ward1983> i cannot seem to get output from my soundcard, a audigy 2
<Ward1983> what can i do to troubleshoot it in mythbuntu
<hads> Ward1983: I thought you went to buy Windows
<laga> haha
<jphillip> heh
<Ward1983> hads, ok thanx for the advice i will
<hads> Sensitive.
<foxbuntu> lmao
<foxbuntu> good going hads
<foxbuntu> ;)
<hads> :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-06
<Mythbuntu> when selecting "mythbuntu live environment" system freezes at the progress bar, any suggestions?
<android6011> whats up with the website?
<CptFuzzy> is there a script to auto-fill movie poster art?
<foxbuntu> CptFuzzy, no
<foxbuntu> CptFuzzy, your welcome to create one :)
<CptFuzzy> lol
<foxbuntu> android6011, what do you mean?
<foxbuntu> Mythbuntu, try the alternate disk. There are some known issues with certian video cards
<android6011> foxbuntu: nvm my bad, i was at http://mythbuntu/
<foxbuntu> android6011, that will prevent proper interwebs browsing ;)
<android6011> heh ya
<CptFuzzy> anyone tried added comix to the mythtv menu?
<foxbuntu> CptFuzzy, what do you mean?
<CptFuzzy> to read comix
<CptFuzzy> cbr files
<Mythbuntu> foxbuntu, please explain what you mean by "try the alternate disk"
<foxbuntu> not that I am aware of...
<foxbuntu> Mythbuntu, there is a download like for the i386-desktop and i386-alternate disks on the website, download and try the alternate disk if you are trying to install
<Mythbuntu> will do, thanks
<camelreef> Good morning from Scotland!
<camelreef> I was wondering about the -fixes weekly builds for Intrepid
<camelreef> I guess my timing is bad, I'll come back tonight
<psicobra> Hi i all mythbuntu was runnig great untill the 8.10 update where my mouse stopped working correctly i can't click on any menues i.e the applications menu i can right click but not left click it is set up as a right handed mouse
<psicobra> hi since upgrading to 8.10 i have a number of problems one of witch is my sound
<psicobra> i have none
<psicobra> can some one help
<sabhain> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<sabhain> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<linux_trojan> I have been trying to download the LIVE Mythbuntu CDs from the website but all have different size files and fail when I try to but the iso to CD, whats the problem?
<laga> linux_trojan: try the torrent?
<linux_trojan> torrent?
<laga> linux_trojan: bittorrent
<linux_trojan> I dont have my router setup for torrent
<linux_trojan> I dont even have a torrent client
<laga> linux_trojan: i can try do reproduce your problem in a few minutes
<linux_trojan> k
<linux_trojan> someone in Ubuntu chat tells me the problem is burn slower
<linux_trojan> but Desktop and Alternate have different file sizes
<laga> well
<laga> that's intentional.
<laga> does the md5sum match?
<linux_trojan> I checked yes they match
<linux_trojan> intentional?
<linux_trojan> it must require slower burning
<linux_trojan> ?
<linux_trojan> Hey, I logged out by accident
<laga> hey
<laga> the alternate and the desktop disks are different
<laga> so they have different sizes
<linux_trojan> so the program features are different?
<laga> alternate disk is text mode
<linux_trojan> eekk
<laga> i recommend the live disk
<laga> alternate is broken and will be nuked
<linux_trojan> yea the first one, Desktop
<jphillip> generally you only want alternate disc if hte live doesn't work for you
<linux_trojan> well the checksum definitely matched, so it must be what the other room said?  Just burn it slower?
<laga> yes
<linux_trojan> ok I will give it a shot, bbl, maybe :)
<laga> some burn tools like k3b can verify the burn
<linux_trojan> yes I might try k3b, thanks
<NicEXE> I want to install mythtv on a single PC (I already have a working database on localhost (MySQL)) What do I need to install mythtv? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit)
<superm1> you can apt-get install mythtv and then dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and put in the information for your mysql database  Ibelieve
<Pat_TLLTS> hello
<jphillip> !hi
<Zinn> Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<neoneddy> So ANyone riockin HDTV on Myth?
<neoneddy> I'm thinking of buying one of these new fangled TV's
<jphillip> neoneddy yep
<neoneddy> anything I need to be aware of, what is a good tuner card?
<jphillip> depends what you want to capture, encryption is a pain on the HD front
<jphillip> something like a HDHR works really good, but can only get unencrypted qam, normally only your OTA channels
<NicEXE> I want to install mythtv on a single PC (I already have a working database on localhost (MySQL)) What do I need to install mythtv? (I am on Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit)
<superm1> NicEXE, i responded to you
<superm1> <superm1> you can apt-get install mythtv and then dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database and put in the information for your mysql database  Ibelieve
<NicEXE> I did this before but a new MySQL database was installed
<superm1> thats fine
<superm1> and normal
<superm1> just delete the new database
<superm1> and use your old one
<superm1> it will get the rest of the things in place for it to be working at least
<psicobra> hi all since upgrading to mythbuntu 8.10 i have lost my sound any one able to help
<laga> psicobra: are you using the nvidia driver?
<psicobra> for sound?
<psicobra> for my gfx card yes
<laga> psicobra: someone was having a weird problem where their only worked when they were not using the nivida driver for their sound card
<laga> err, for their VGA card
<laga> maybe try removing the nvidia driver?
<laga> just to test it
<psicobra> but i needs nvidia drivers
<laga> yes, hence the "just to test it" ;)
<psicobra> ok i deactivated it do i need to reboot
<laga> yeah, think so
<psicobra> k brb
<Keithamus> does anyone else`s screen switch off and on when they change tracks on mythmusic?
<psicobra> hi all
<psicobra> laga, thanks i fixed it although was nothing to do with nvidia drivers
<psicobra> for some reason the master channel in alsamixer was muted had to select it and press m on it and it was all good
<laga> ah
<laga> great :)
<laga> nvidia would have been very unlikely anyways :)
<psicobra> yeah don't know why it was muted by default
<psicobra> o well
<psicobra> maybe u can help me out with a minor problem i had knoppmyth installed to try it out (wasn't impressed) but the one thing i did like was when fast forwarding i could just hold down the fast forward button on my remote controll where as on mythbuntu i have to keep tapping button
<laga> hum
<laga> hold down the fast forward button? for me it keeps fast forwarding if i push it once
<laga> and if i push it again, it goes faster
<psicobra> not for me
<psicobra> is that on movies
<psicobra> not stuff u recorded
<laga> ah
<laga> that's probably mplayer
<laga> and a repeat setting in .lircrc which is responsible for that
<psicobra> you know how to fix?
<laga> try adding the repeat statements.. see the lirc documentation on those values
<laga> you can specify them with mythbuntu-lirc-generator, see mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<psicobra> k thanks
<psicobra> laga, your a star thanks mate i sorted all my bugs with ur help
<laga> great :)
<psicobra> how do i tell if i am running 64 bit edition or not?
<laga> what does uname -a say?
<psicobra>  2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:20 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<psicobra> guess 32 bit?
<laga> yeah
<psicobra> cheers
<ZeroDamage> My MythBuntu is now set up but doens't play live tv or anything.  Just goes to a blank screen and then back to the menu.  Anything I may be over looking?
<tgm4883_laptop> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<ZeroDamage> Zinn, everything is mythtv:mythtv and set to 775
<ZeroDamage> Would there be anything else that would prevent it from working?
<superm1> make sure you've ran mythtv-setup then
<superm1> and gone all the way through each set of options
<jphillip> ZeroDamage make sure its not in your home
<ZeroDamage> ?
<ZeroDamage> oh, it's not in my /home.  It is in the default of /var/lib/mythtv
<ZeroDamage> is there a stand alone app that I can use other than mythtv to watch live tv?  I've heard of one before but cannot think of it off hand.
<Joe3421> MythTV newbie here, I'm trying to import a DVD and it never detects any of the DVD's i put into the drive.  Stays at "no jobs. checking and/or waiting for DVD".  The DVD drive is seen by the system though.  Am i missing a step?
<Ward1983> i have a small delay on my video when i press a button on my remote, i use a simple homemade serial receiver
<Ward1983> can i somehow fix it, i souldnt mind if the remote had a bit of delay rather then the video
<ZeroDamage> Any other Ideas before I go on and try out Linux MCE?
<mandje> you should try out linuxMCE anyway. might be it rocks for you.
<javatexan> doh...my upgrading to ubuntu 8.10 no worky..
<javatexan> I am getting a give up waiting for root device
<javatexan> error
<javatexan> after the final reboot after the upgrade is done
<ZeroDamage> mythtv def isn't  as easy as it should be.
<ZeroDamage> it has  ways to go to replace windows mce
<ZeroDamage> after all the shit, it still will not work.
<javatexan> okay it says that the root does not exist
<javatexan> and I am at a shell prompt.  I looked at /proc/partitions and the partitions are still there..but it cant find the autocreated root=uuid=blahblah  how do I set it to hdc1 from this shell prompt at boot?
<javatexan> can i burn the 8.10 mythbuntu and do a recover of some kind?
<superm1> you can find uuid's by ls -alh /dev/disk/by-uuid
<superm1> your UUID should never change though unless you go mucking with your partition table
<javatexan> i think it was the old way and when I upgraded to 8.10, it changed it but it made a booboo
<javatexan> all I did was do the upgrade to 8.10 in the update manager
<javatexan> I promise :)
<superm1> well that's... scary then
<javatexan> i agree
<superm1> so you've got two things you can try
<javatexan> alll I said during the upgrade was yes I want to keep the smb.conf as is
<javatexan> LOL
<superm1> while you're at that shell, go ahead and try to mount /dev/sda1 or whatever your drive is at /mnt
<superm1> if you can get it mounted you can try to recover.  if not, burn a live disk and you'll do it from there
<javatexan> okay.,...hold on ... its in the other room
<javatexan> okay that didn't work...it cant find fstab
<superm1> so boot off a live disk
<superm1> and you can do this diagnosis from the live disk
<javatexan> okay.
<javatexan> thats what i thought
<Joe3421> I'm trying to import a DVD and it never detects any of the DVD's i put into the drive.  Stays at "no jobs. checking and/or waiting for DVD".  The DVD drive is seen by the system though.  Am i missing a step?
<superm1> you might need to have libdvdcss2 installed Joe3421
<Joe3421> hmm, isthat on the 8.10 CD?
<Joe3421> i did a advanced install and did virtually everythting optional
<tgm4883_laptop> Joe3421, no it is not, it is activatable from mythbuntu-control-centre though
<Joe3421> thanks i'll give it a shot.  I'm one of those die hard windows people trying out someting new for a HTPC :)
<Joe3421> okay i installed libdvdcss2 and no change, still dosn't import DVDs.  what should i look at next?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-07
<marl> hi, can anyone tell me how to correct voice/video sync problems? i have been watching a series of videos that i downlaoded from the net over the last few nights, they have all worked fine upto tonight, now i find that the sync is out by almost 1 minite :( i did do an apt-get upgrade last night, so im worried that some codec has been trashed :( any pointers to start looking at?
<javatexan> okay...that doesnt make any sense...I get the same error booting from the 8.10 mythbuntu dvd
<javatexan> I am going to try 8.04 and see if same trouble
<javatexan> it starts the mythbuntu cylon screen then drops out to a Busy Box ash prompt...any ideas?
<javatexan> guess it could be a driver issue with the kernel...
<javatexan> okay....clonezilla liveCD boots fine as does gparted......now I am really confused....could there be something wrong with the mythbuntu 8.10 install DVD?
<javatexan> mythbuntu 8.04 liveCD doesnt work either.
<javatexan> i am going to try dsl to see if I can find out what is wrong.
<javatexan> I am guessing that all my hd uuids are messed up somehow
<benitron> ﻿I need help setting up a frontend on a separate computer.  I have already installed mythbuntu on it and set the MySQL server information in the control center to the settings in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on the backended system but when I test the connection it fails and I can't find any reason why.
<tgm4883_laptop> on the backend, did you activate the mysql service in MCC?
<javatexan> okay I put the hard drive on another computer and can get to things fine....wonder why the update blew it away like that....
<javatexan> is the UUID for a hard drive the same from computer to computer or not...
<tgm4883_laptop> javatexan, not sure, you could get the UUID on that computer though and compare it to the other one
<tgm4883_laptop> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2082386&postcount=3
<javatexan> i guess I always wanted to reinstall mythbuntu... :)
<benitron> yes mysql is enabled on the backend
<javatexan> what are the mythbuntu additional roles...is there a list I am not finding?
<tgm4883_laptop> additional roles?
<tgm4883_laptop> like slave backend?
<javatexan> during the alternate install you have options of openssh, samba, additional roles, frontend, master backend, slave backend....I am wondering what are the additional roles...
<javatexan> cant find them anywhere
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<javatexan> no biggie...I'll just wait until I have the control center back....but I am curious ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'm not that familiar with the alt disk
<iDangerMouse> hey Penfold
<iDangerMouse> my trusty side kick
<Penfold> :)
<iDangerMouse> How are Mr Penfold  I see your retired.
<iDangerMouse> Penfold:  ubntu any good?
<needfornas> all, I just installed 8.10 on a old dell deskpro with a pvr-500, the installation went fine, but when i try to play the apple-trailers I only get a blue screen, any ideas ? (havent connected it to my sat yet, so havent testet live tv yet)
<needfornas> thanks in advance
<Seeker`> I cant seem to change to E4 or E4+1 :(
<renjith> Hi all
<renjith> i compiled the mythtv sourcode successfully in my Fedora7 machine
<renjith> but when i execute the ./mythtv-setup i got the following error
<renjith> ./mythtv-setup: error while loading shared libraries: libmythavformat-0.21.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<renjith> but i did make install
<renjith> i don't know why happend like this?
<renjith> can anybosy help me by giving sufficent suggestions.
<laga> renjith: read the mythtv documentation and ask in the right channel
<laga> #mythtv-users
<renjith> ok thanks for ur reply
<Seeker`> I'm getting an error when trying to view live TV: "Something went terribly wrong in PMT parsing when looking at program info"
<Seeker`> it only seems to happen on certain channels
<Seeker`> anyone got any suggestions?
<jphillip> Seeker` I'd try to run mythfilldatabase with the --refresh-today flag
<jphillip> there is a refresh-all flag as well
<Seeker`> jphillip: Seems that my database got a bit screwed up
<laga>                  Seeker` try rescanning your channels
<Seeker`> laga: thats what I'm doing atm
<jphillip> might not hurt to run the optimizer and such on your DB as well
<javatexan> found my problem, i think.  If I unplug all of my 750GB hardrives from my onboard raid controller (not using raid atm) then I can boot from the new 8.10 updated kernel.  I am guessing something changed in the generic kernel image from the last version to this one.  Wonder if they will fix.....?
<Ian`> depends if someone submits a bug report ;)
<Ian`> in the right channel
<darkwizard> hello
<darkwizard> need some help here i wanted to know how can i set a set of group filters for myth like says kids would have there own and movies would record in movies and so on
<Seeker`> why does mythfrontedn freeze when trying to  view an off-air TV channel (e.g. UKTV history?)
<Seeker`> I cant change the channel
<Seeker`> I#ve tried stopping the frontend, back end, resetting the current and tuned channels in the database
<Seeker`> it still keeps on coming back on UKTV history
<Seeker`> errors about NVP buffering
<Seeker`> anyone have an idea why mythtv freezes when I try to view off-air channels (like UKTV history). I slows the system right down, and then when I try to change the channel it seems to limit the choice to 1 multiplex
<psicobra> hi any one able to help me setup my 5.1
<Seeker`> psicobra: what problem are you having?
<psicobra> i have an onboard HD audio sound card witch supports 5.1
<psicobra> and  have a logitech 5.1 sound system
<psicobra> the soundcard only has 3 jacks
<psicobra> but when i connect them i do not get surround sound
<psicobra> any suggestions Seeker`
<Seeker`> psicobra: do you have a surround sound source?
<Seeker`> What are you trying to play that is surround sound?
<psicobra> movie
<Seeker`> using what?
<psicobra> mythtv
<psicobra> so mplayer
<psicobra> that what you ment?
<Seeker`> yeah
<psicobra> as far as i can tell it is all set up correctly
<psicobra> i am no expert tho
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-08
<darkwizard> well psicobra i am now i had to do a reinstall 400 times
<darkwizard> i can tell ya in an out of this mythubuntu
<darkwizard> i can setup a system 10 mins after install
<MythbuntuGuest44> hello ever1, i've got a very stupid question. i'm a total noob to mythbuntu. i just got everything setup and all works fine. how do i access external hard drive videos in the myth frontend?
<CptFuzzy> i'm guessing you setup a mount point then symlink to it
<MythbuntuGuest44> when i connect it , it automatically mounts on the desktop
<MythbuntuGuest44> (the external hard drive that is)
<MythbuntuGuest44> how do i do a symlink?
<CptFuzzy> ln -s target destination
<CptFuzzy> destination = /var/lib/mythtv/videos/hd     or something like that
<MythbuntuGuest44> thanks man
<MythbuntuGuest44> got it
<CptFuzzy>  :)
<SpicyLemon> 1st time setting up a mythTV box and I can't seem to get my card to capture audio.  I get sound if I watch a video stream but not when I watch TV.  Any advice?
<homercycles> I'm trashing Vista and installing Mythbuntu shortly. Is it safe to go straight to the x86_64 version or are there "issues" with it?
<homercycles> I just bought an Hauppauge Nova-T-500 and it works in my Mythdora 5.0 disc I used to test it, but I think Mythbuntu looks better
<andy_js> Hi, Mythvideo only seems to be able to rip dvd's to iso's.  How can I rip them to an mpeg or divx instead?
<tgm4883_laptop> andy_js, you need to change the quality setting.
<TheBlasphemer> Hmmmz, my new intrepid diskless client image is failing on "Mounting local filesystems" and mounting the NFS shares :S
<TheBlasphemer> Don't suppose anyone would know what's up ?
<howdyall> howdyall
<howdyall> i moved from mythbuntu 8.04 to 8.10 but now there is something with my Marvel raid controller.  When I have drives plugged into it, mythbuntu won't even boot, it puts me into a busy box shell.  I have since tried a clean install of mythbuntu 8.10, but with no luck...   Can I use a 8.04 kernel with the 8.10 mythbuntu?  If so, how do I go about getting that via say synaptic, or apt-get.
<superm1> first off have you looked for a bug report on this issue?
<superm1> it might end up getting fixed by a later 8.10 kernel (there is one in -proposed right now even)
<howdyall> yes..there is an open one
<howdyall> really
<howdyall> it shouldn't hurt to try the proposed then....how do I get to it
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<superm1> search that page for proposed and it will show you
<TheBlasphemer> superm1: Isn't it slightly risky to enable the entire proposed repository for just one package ?
<superm1> TheBlasphemer, well considering he can't boot at this point...
<superm1> howdyall, well actually as i'm looking, i'm not sure the publisher has published the new kernel yet even.  you'll probably have to wait until monday for ubuntu archive admins to release it
<superm1> howdyall, so your original question, getting a 8.04 kernel on 8.10..
<superm1> the easiest way to achieve that is to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 because the kernels aren't kept in the archive for intrepid.
<superm1> you can also add hardy repos to an intrepid install, but that will be asking for some trouble i'd expect
<howdyall> thats what I thought too...thats why I came to the experts... :)
<superm1> i'd say until you sort out what the bug is with 8.10 and your raid controller, just stick with 8.04 then
<superm1> it's stable, it works, etc etc
<howdyall> thats kinda how I was thinking too.  Its just a pain to keep reinstalling...LOL
<MythbuntuGuest19> hey guys...i just installed mythbuntu 8.10...everything works great except for fetching movie posters...all other information for the movies are fetched except for the poster...any ideas?
<henrik__> I'm having terrible problems with my screen setup. Background information: I'm on an old regular widescreen TV (no LCD), We have Pal B as a video format where I live. I have an Nvidia graphic card and the nvidia drivers are loaded. I have without a doubt been trying to get this to work for more then a year. What I want, is that the mythtv shoud change resolution and not streech a 4:3 show to fit the 16:9 and I want th
<henrik__> e mythtv app to use the whole screen and not as it is today only about 2/3 so I still can se the meny and the background when the app is running.
<henrik__> I'm on the newest nvidia driver fron envyng and on the 8.10 version of mythbuntu
<MrIch> is there anyone out there who has no sound with a pvr250 card and mythubuntu 0810?
<TheBlasphemer> Hmmm, on 8.04 my diskless client automatically made an xorg.conf with the openchrome driver and most options all there but commented, how can I get 8.10 to do the same ?
<MrIch> in which database table can in configure the default sample rate for recordings?
<howdyall> wow...I've been looking...I cant even install the older version of linux-generic, apt-get and synaptic wont let me. Guess I will have to figure out what was in the linux-generic for 8.04 and download separately
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland!
<camelreef> rhpot1991, are you around ?
<camelreef> anyone for help on mythexport
<camelreef> ?
<camelreef> I'm on 8.10, proper Mythbuntu install, updates, upgrades, security and medibuntu, up-to-date
<camelreef> I'm trying mythexport
<camelreef> for export to iPod
<camelreef> it fails, complaining about "Unknown encoder 'mpeg4'"
<camelreef> the wiki page tells about sourcing ffmpeg from Medibuntu, but they do not carry it
<camelreef> oh well, for whatever reason ffmpeg with the right compile options has been removed from medibuntu
<camelreef> -unstripped versions of the ffmpeg support packages are those to
<camelreef> still got to edit the mythexport script to use libfaac instead of aac
<camelreef> anyway
<camelreef> ttyl
<TheBlasphemer> Bleuh :(
<TheBlasphemer> I should've made a backup of my hardy install before attempting this nightmare intrepid :/
<laga> TheBlasphemer: so, what's the matter?
<TheBlasphemer> Ah, laga
<TheBlasphemer> still there?
<TheBlasphemer> Was monitoring the privmsg screen instead of the channel :
<TheBlasphemer> :p
<laga> channel is better in case other people want to chime in :)
<rhpot1991> TheBlasphemer: its always good to actually state your problem, people come and go
<TheBlasphemer> Well, the first problem was that some init script referenced a configure-x.sh script that had been moved, but I was able to fix that myself (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975417 for anyone interested)
<TheBlasphemer> Second is that I've added some NFS and Samba shares to fstab and installed nfs-common and smbfs, but now at boot time it says the mounting of local filesystem failed (before the NFS stuff is loaded), and afterwards it waits for all the shares for 2 or three minutes only to fail.
<TheBlasphemer> weird thing is that running sudo mount -a after the system is up and running works without a hitch :/
<TheBlasphemer> Was hoping you could give me some hints as to how I could fix that :/
<laga> hum
<laga> can you show me some logs? take a picture of the screen?
<laga> i assume it's during bootup where you can't take screenshots :)
<TheBlasphemer> Yeah, it is :)
<TheBlasphemer> I don't have a camera with me at this point, but I coud boot it up and type it :p?
<laga> just some context would be good
<TheBlasphemer> (y)
<TheBlasphemer> Checking file systems ...
<TheBlasphemer> fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<TheBlasphemer> [ OK ]
<TheBlasphemer> Setting up LTSP client ... [ OK ]
<TheBlasphemer> Mounting local filesystems [fail]
<TheBlasphemer> Activating swapfile swap [ OK ]
<TheBlasphemer> Configuring network interfaces [ OK ]
<TheBlasphemer> Starting portmap daemon [ OK ]
<jobob> howdy guys....
<TheBlasphemer> Starting NFS common utilities [ OK ]
<TheBlasphemer>  Waitinf for /var/lib/mythtv/music ...
<TheBlasphemer> (hangs here)
<TheBlasphemer> What I personally find weird is that apparently it tries to mount stuff *before* the network interfaces or the NFS utilities are loaded :/
<TheBlasphemer> Oh, there it goes again:
<TheBlasphemer> [fail]
<TheBlasphemer> * waiting for (each and every mount I have) [fail]
<laga> i wonder why it's checking local file systems when you don't have any
<laga> or did you add some?
<TheBlasphemer> Nope
<TheBlasphemer> There's no disk in there, at all
<laga> i'm stumped then.. can you file a bug report?
<laga> you can use a workaround in the meantime
<TheBlasphemer> ...
<TheBlasphemer> How ?
<laga> ie mount your nfs share via /etc/rc.local
<laga> but this shouldn't happen
<rhpot1991> have you checked your fstab to make sure that isn't in there?
<laga> also post your fstab in the bug report ;)
<TheBlasphemer> k, I'll do that
<TheBlasphemer> As another workaround, is there any way I could get ltsp-build-client to build me a *hardy* image ?
<TheBlasphemer> (I actually would like to downgrade to hardy completely as intrepid has given me nothing but trouble for now, but I really don't feel like re-installing the entire backend again)
<laga> sure
<laga> ltsp-build-client --dist hardy --mythbun...
<jobob> from this webpage http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/blog/?p=24  Should I be doing all the ./setup.sh etc as sudo?
<jobob> I am trying to set up my Harmony 670 which is pretending to be a Hauppauge PVR 150 in lirc.  I have a serial IR blaster thingy hooked up to my machine.
<laga> why are you trying to build lirc from source then?
<jobob> just following the webpage...did a search for setting up Hauppauge PVR 150 in google....LOL.  I couldn't get it to work from the control center
<laga> everything you need is in ubuntu already :)
<laga> just select lirc_serial and the pvr 150?
<jobob> from where ...sorryh
<laga> either in the control centre or in "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc"
<laga> i'm not sure *if* it's possible to do it there, though
<laga> but it might be worth trying :)
<laga> if it doesn't, select "custom" as the remote and set it up manually in /etc/lirc/
<jobob> it looks hung  it says :  * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [fail]
<jobob>  * Reloading kernel event manager...                                     [ OK ]
<jobob> doh..that didnt work
<jobob> cant even Ctrl-C it....wow..thats impressive
<laga> weird
<wolfspirit> ok.. I did a dist-update to 8.10 and now my bdremoted won't work to pass button presses to lircd... can someone tell me what changed with lircd from 8.04 to 8.10?
<TheBlasphemer> If I have a choice between reinstalling my backend (to downgrade to hardy), or only "reinstall" the diskless image, what would be better ?
<TheBlasphemer> Option 1 is going to take a lot of work, but with everything I've learned I can prolly set everything up cleaner than it is now
<TheBlasphemer> Option 2 will be faster, but rather ugly (as it'll be communicating with a newer backend version)
<laga> protocol and schema version should be the same
<laga> you can still use the weekly builds
<wolfspirit> laga: was that a response to me?
<laga> no, to TheBlasphemer
<wolfspirit> anyone in here get their ps3 remote working with ubuntu 8.10
<jobob> laga: i found what you were talking about...I think i am missing something, I have:  Remote: Custom; Driver: nothing; Modules: lirc_dev_lirc_i2c; configuration: lircd.conf.hauppauge; Device: /dev/lirc0; Generate dynamic button mappings is true
<laga> jobob: driver should be "serial" or "lirc_serial" or "home brew".. don't remember the woring
<laga> wording*
<jobob> okay..thanks
<jobob> why is it when I sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart, I can see that lircd is running; but when i try to run irw to test lircd stops
<jobob> any ideas.
<jobob> ?
<jobob> is there a lirc log?  I cant' figure out why its crashing when i start irw
<laga> jobob: /var/log/daemon.log
<jobob> you rock laga...where did you find that?
<laga> in my head..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-09
<TheBlasphemer> Ooooh, finally found out how to fix MythFrontend playback, basically I had to remove /dev/dri and it worked fine. Would anyone know a more elegant way to disable DRM/DRI ?
<laga> you can disable it in xorg.conf AFAIK
<TheBlasphemer> laga: I tried uncommenting the Load "dri" line, but that didn't get MythFrontend not to use it :/
<laga> you can tell it explicitly not to load stuff AFAIK
<TheBlasphemer> Hmmmz, lemme try that :P
<TheBlasphemer> :)
<TheBlasphemer> (I assume you're talking about the "Disable" keyword?)
<jobob> lircd says in the file: lircd(userspace) ready,  accepted new client on /dev/lircd, could not get file information for /dev/lirc0, default_init(): No such file or directory, caught signal
<jobob> then its dead
<laga> jobob: i guess the driver is not ready
<TheBlasphemer> oooh, Disable worked, thanks laga :)
<a1fa> hi
<a1fa> anyone else use xbmc mythtv:// for video playback?
<a1fa> after update to 8.10; my video keeps buffering and crap like thatg
<jobob> hey guys...I think i figured out why lirc wont work.  I was on the lirc website and I am looking in /dev and i don't have /dev/lircd or lirc0 or any of those.  When I create them from the terminal, they go away at restart....what am i doing wrong
<jobob> I get this error when I try to restart lirc   lircd: device and output must not be the same file: /dev/lircd   [failed]
<jobob> well I tried  >> sudo mknod /dev/lircd c 61 2 and I could then see it in /dev; but when I restart the machine, they are gone
<jobob> make that >>sudo mknod /dev/lircd c 61 0
<jobob> then when I restart, I get lircd: refusing to connect to myself [enter] ﻿ircd: device and output must not be the same file: /dev/lircd   [failed]
<jobob> I have in the mythbuntu control center I have these settings for the infrared:  Remote=custom; Driver=default; Modules=lirc_dev lirc_i2c; Configuration=lircd.conf.hauppauge; Device=/dev/lirc0....if I runls -l /dev/lirc*, I get
<jobob> crw-r--r-- 1 root root 61, 0 2008-11-08 22:07 /dev/lirc0   ; srw-rw-rw- 1 root root     0 2008-11-08 22:13 /dev/lircd
<jobob> Lirc will start but when I irw, lirc ?crashes?
<jobob> I have a serial IR blaster thing with a Logitech 670 which is pretending to be a hauppauge pvr 150
<wolfspirit> anyone get the sony bluetooth remote working in 8.10? I use the bremoted daemon to transfer button presses to lircd but irw isn't picking anything up.. just wondering what changed to cause this between 8.04 to 8.10
<foxbuntu> wolfspirit, check that your lircd.conf is correct
<FisherPrice> hey, i wonder if anyone else has had the same problem as me. When I "Watch TV" it jitters, I only see a frame  second. It normally fixes itself up if i change tuners (i have a dual tuner card)
<johannes_> Hi
<johannes_> Is there any none issues with recordig scheduler i 8.10?
<Seeker`> it would seem that my myth installation isn't detecting duplicates in recordings properly
<Seeker`> it seems to want to record copies of "the simpsons" on C4 and C4+1
<Seeker`> is there a disadvantage of using "subtitle then description" rather than "subtitle and description" for duplicate finding?
<TheBlasphemer> Where should I report bugs regarding diskless server stuff in MythBuntu ?
<superm1> bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> TheBlasphemer, ^
<laga> re
<superm1> TheBlasphemer, or point fingers at laga  :)
<TheBlasphemer> laga: reported both bugs I had with mythbuntu-diskless to launchpad of ubuntu
<TheBlasphemer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295976
<TheBlasphemer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295957
<TheBlasphemer> Workarounds also in there :)
<TheBlasphemer> (Finally have a proper working intrepid diskless client)
<laga> thanks :)
<slundell> I just did a fresh 8.10 install. It seems to boot up correctly but goes black when starting X. It responds to SSH but blocks when I log in. I cant change vt (ctrl+alt+FX). Any hint on how to get a terminal to debug this?
<laga> slundell: boot into failsafe mode?
<johannes_> What cud be wrong if the schedulerd recordings is not coming up in the Upcoming Recordings  page?
<slundell> laga: How do i do that?
<Seeker`> johannes_: is it conflicting with something else?
<johannes_> Seeker`, No, I only have two programs for recording
<johannes_> can it be that I change the path to the recording directory?
<slundell> laga: I booted into recovery mode and found in /var/log/messages the kernel or some module segfaulted
<slundell> I've chrooted into the MB install and upgraded the kernel. Hope it works!
<gentle> hey I try to build the latest stable mythplugins on ubuntu 8.10 and get a conversion error in aacdecoder.cpp : http://pastebin.com/m1de1d963
<jobob> !zin
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about zin
<jobob> !zinn
<Zinn> see !about
<jobob> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<jobob> howdy all...anyone up to helping me troubleshoot lirc?
<jobob> lircd is starting...but when i use irw, it crashes
<jobob> ﻿well i fixed lircd...but I have no idea what I did to fix it.  ROFL
<coast3r> anyone here manage to make the hdpvr work inside of mythbuntu 8.10 ?
<coast3r> I have got the driver loading fine, I can get a ts from the device and even play it back fine, however trying to work with it inside of myth appears to be an unbelievably daunting task
<hads> I believe that's still being worked on.
<laga> coast3r: you need to be running trunk
<laga> the trunk builds are out of date right now
<coast3r> laga that was my next ? if I need to run trunk are there some docs on updating to trunk ?
<coast3r> ya I seen no releases for 8.10
<hads> svn co and build :)
<coast3r> ok thanks guys, I will go that route, although building myth from svn has always been more pain than it is worth
<hads> It's not that hard
<coast3r> we shall see, I am going to try again now :P
<laga> you could try using the trunk packaging branch, but that requires some knowledge about debian packages
<coast3r> checking out sources now,
<coast3r> trunk packaging branch you say
<laga> coast3r: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk-022
<laga> plugins do not quite work yet
<laga> you need to copy debian/ into a checkout
<laga> also get .bzr/
<coast3r> I can live without plugins,
<laga> it's a good idea to adjust SVN_REVISION in debian/rules and get a tarball using debian/rules get-orig-source
<coast3r> well then registered by laga, I suppose your not going to lead me astray :P
<laga> haha
<coast3r> copy debian into a checkout of mythtv or just checkout debian ?
<laga> copy it
<laga> also copy .bzr
<laga> so you can do a bzr pull later to get updates for the packaging branch
<laga> let me know if you make any fixes.
<laga> also install devscripts and dch -v your_new_version_numver
<laga> s/numver/number/ - see debian/changelog for inspiration :)
<coast3r> bzr checkout --verbose lp:~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-trunk-022/ the cp debian to mythtv co, ok so far so good :P
<coast3r> lol never used bzr before
<coast3r> ok so a few deps required lame libfaac-dev libfaad-dev etc
<coast3r> should a standard ./configure ; make ; make install do it or should I be throwing in a bunch of config flags
<hads> apt-get build-dep should sort the deps for you.
<hads> If you're doing a standard build from a svn co then you don't really need configure options. If you're doing packages then I wouldn't know.
<coast3r> thanks hads, I am building source now, we shall see where I get so far so good
<coast3r> I brought in debian as per laga's suggestion ^^
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-02
<superm1> chuk, if you want to help finish converting the GUI in laga's absence, he's been MIA for a while wrg to myth*
<chuk> how different is the new MCC?
<chuk> and isn't it just a wrapper for the script?
<superm1> well it was rearchitected to not be monolithic, but instead pluggable
<superm1> so now it has a frontend that runs as a user and a backend that runs as root
<superm1> rather than running the whole thing as root in one big ugly app
<chuk> but isn't the real work in modifying the script for ltsp-build-client?
<superm1> none of that should have changed
<superm1> which is why most of the diskless stuff should still work
<superm1> it just doesn't have the GUI wrapper around it
<chuk> oh
<chuk> I ran the script, but it built a thin client somehow
<superm1> there are special arguments for mythbuntu builds
<superm1> i dont know them off hand
<superm1> but they're all supported still
<chuk> yes, I ran those, can I paste the statement I ran here?
<superm1> let me try to get laga in here, he's the one who understands the backend stuff more
<superm1> i really dont know it offhand
<chuk> sure, thanks
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> so I blew away my mythbuntu box
<Raspberry> and did a fresh install
<Raspberry> "Fetch channels from listings source" doesn't seem to ever return aynthing
<Raspberry> I've let it sit for 37 minutes now
<Raspberry> I can log in to the schedulesdirect.org website with the user/pass -- so I know that's not the issue
<Raspberry> I can "Scan for Channels" and that works ... but the schedules direct listing channel names don't match the way the channels identify themselves (except for 1) so that's the problem
<Raspberry> the Data Direct Lineups are fetched properly...
<superm1> try running mythtv-setup in a terminal
<superm1> and check the terminal output when selecting said option
<Raspberry> good idea
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> no errors in the terminal at all
<Raspberry> odd
<superm1> no errors == working!
<Cyber-Dogg> howdy
<Raspberry> i don't think it's pulling it
<Raspberry> :p
<superm1> or no...
<Raspberry> I'm going to try to match the channel names to what SchedulesDirect has listed on their website
<Raspberry> hopefully that'll pull them down
<Cyber-Dogg> does the mythtv binary from apt-get have VDPAU support?
<Raspberry> one channel is syncing the listing... so I think I can use that as my starting point
<Cyber-Dogg> I see it in the playback profiles, but when I select it, it doesn't work and the error log says it wasn't compiled
<chuk> cyber - .22 does
<Raspberry> the new MythTV Player 0.7 is AWESOME btw
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm pretty sure that's what I'm running
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I check the version?
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm pretty sure it's .22 but I'd like to see the build
<chuk> mythbackend --version
<Cyber-Dogg> 22593
<Cyber-Dogg> 22594 I mean
<Cyber-Dogg> also... I see using_vdpau in the options compiled in
<chuk> are you having a problem with VDPAU?
<Cyber-Dogg> yeah... I can't get it to work at all
<Cyber-Dogg> when I go in to the plyaback options and tell it to use any of the VDPAU profiles
<chuk> what video card, and have you set it up in the playback options
<Cyber-Dogg> nvidia 8200
<Cyber-Dogg> pretty sure it's supported there
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm using the 185 driver
<chuk> it is, I have one
<chuk> what does it do when you try to play?
<Cyber-Dogg> screen stays black and mythfrontend locks up
<Cyber-Dogg> I look in the error log and I see....
 * Cyber-Dogg getting text
<Cyber-Dogg> VidOutVDPAU Error: Failed to initialise VDPAU
<Cyber-Dogg> 2009-10-29 13:50:20.876 VideoOutputXv: Desired video renderer 'vdpau' not available.
<Cyber-Dogg>                         codec 'None' makes 'xv-blit,xshm,xlib,' available, using 'xv-blit' instead.
<Cyber-Dogg> I've seen another error about it saying it's noot compiled
<Cyber-Dogg> this one... Failed to initialise VDPAU 2009-10-29 13:50:22.790 VideoOutput, Error: Not compiled with any useable video output method.
<chuk> really shouldn't be any trick to it, is is a clean 9.10 install?
<Cyber-Dogg> yeah
<Cyber-Dogg> reformatted and installed 9.10
<Cyber-Dogg> one person has suggested something with the video format...
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a firewire connection to my STBs
<Cyber-Dogg> so should be mpeg2 right?
<Cyber-Dogg> and that should be acceleratable
<chuk> yes and yes
<Cyber-Dogg> and I'm not transcoding or anything
<Cyber-Dogg> any thoughts?
<Cyber-Dogg> any additional information that might shed some light on something?
<chuk> you sure you are using nvidia driver and not fallback?
<Cyber-Dogg> yeah... I went into the proprietary driver tool and set the 185 to active and rebooted
<Cyber-Dogg> it shows as active now
<chuk> can you try it with .mkv file instead of your STB?
<Cyber-Dogg> where do I get one? :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> which VDPAU should I use?
<Cyber-Dogg> high quality or normal?
<chuk> I just create my own profile
<chuk> and I turn off all deinterlacing to start
<chuk> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123095
<chuk> some samples in 3rd post
<Cyber-Dogg> which file do you want me to try?
<chuk> nature one should be good
<chuk> and you might want to try mplayer, just to see if vdpau is working at all on your system
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't have mplayer evidently :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> getting that
<Cyber-Dogg> ts or h264?
<chuk> h264
<Cyber-Dogg> working fine
<chuk> check your CPU usage
<chuk> should be minimal
<Cyber-Dogg> mplayer isn't in top
<chuk> at all?
<chuk> should be 5% or so
<Cyber-Dogg> it hits 2% once in a while and then drops back to 0 and disappears from the top list
<chuk> ok, I would try to create a new profile
<chuk> and select VDAPU as the render and choose no deinterlacing
<chuk> just so you don't mess with the built in ones
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> so do i just want one entry and have it be for all then?
<chuk> thats that I do, just choose >=0
<Cyber-Dogg> ok... here we go...
<Cyber-Dogg> same thing...
<Cyber-Dogg> screen went black...
<chuk> try adding that video you downloaded to your video library
<chuk> and playing it with myths builtin player
<Cyber-Dogg> and I assume that frontend is locked up because escape won't get me back to the menu
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<chuk> since we know that video works, it should work in myth, if it does, then you at least know the problem is something in your STB setup
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> my media library only has an option for recordings...?
<Cyber-Dogg> how do I get videos in it?
<Cyber-Dogg> add the directoy through setup?
<chuk> have to define in on the backend setup mythtv-setup
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> k... I added the videos directory
<Cyber-Dogg> is that all I need to do?
<chuk> go in the frontend now and go to media library, watch videos
<Cyber-Dogg> mythfilldatabase is running now
<chuk> I think you may have to scan for changes, if you don't see the video, hit M, and choose scan for changes
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't see watch videos in media library
<Cyber-Dogg> only watch recordings still
<chuk> oh, you may not have mythvideo install....
<chuk> apt-get install mythvideo
<Cyber-Dogg> ah... yeah
<Cyber-Dogg> k
<Cyber-Dogg> definitely didn't do that yet
<Cyber-Dogg> could tha be related?
<OpenMedia> I'm a bit surprised at the amount of CPU used by the frontend when it isn't being used.
<Cyber-Dogg> ugh...
<OpenMedia> I'm seeing about 15% of a CPU for the process.
<Cyber-Dogg> ok... now the video menu option is there... I have the file in /var/lib/mythtv/videos but it doesn't show in the list
<OpenMedia> Running strace shows "read(8, 0x9752b28, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)" a lot
<OpenMedia> does anyone know if it is busy waiting on a resource?
<yfwork> superm1 : ping
<yfwork> Seems that patch for lirc (zilog) works for people : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294825&page=3
<yfwork> Can you add it to lirc-modules-source?
<Cyber-Dogg> h264 isn't in the file association list
<Cyber-Dogg> should Interal be the player?
<Cyber-Dogg> chuk: same thing... not compiled with any useable video output method
<Cyber-Dogg> any thoughts on where I should look?
<Cyber-Dogg> ... so quiet
<Cyber-Dogg> so... I just saw other people online are having the same issue I am
<Cyber-Dogg> http://www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg152251.html
<fritz3000g> Sorry I accidentally closed Pidgin.  Anyone know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wouldn't work in karmic?  By "not work", I mean not actually do anything - just return to the next line.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> a bit off topic
<mattwj2002> anyone know howto install boxee in 9.10?
<tgm4883> no
<darthanubis> waaaay OT lol
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> it looks like it installs with this guide
<mattwj2002> http://forum.boxee.tv/showthread.php?p=60489
<darthanubis> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 67108864 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 92 bytes) in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/translate.php on line 142
<darthanubis> forgetaboutit
<Cuco3> Hello everyone
<Cuco3> Does anyone know why when i press "Watch TV", the screen just flashes black for a split second then returns to "Watch TV" menu
<Cuco3> ?
<MythbuntuGuest09> I just upgraded to Mythbuntu 9.10 today.  I am getting the error on boot "Error: MythTV is using all inputs, buy there are no active recordings?".  Restarting the baclend fixes it.  In the forums there is a reference to this error only for the HDHomerun, I have 2 PVR-150s and a PVR-500.  Has anyone seen this condition where mythtv-backen boots prior to the local tuners being ready?  In 9.10 where can one change th
<Cuco3> Does anyone know why when i press "Watch TV", the screen just flashes black for a split second then returns to "Watch TV" menu
<Cuco3> -------------------------------------
<Cuco3> when i go to "information", it says "Tuner1 is unavailable"
<Cuco3> but I know my tuner works fine, through "TVTime"
<superm1> yfwork, Yeah, its on todo.  i'll  let you know when its on
<Cuco3> whats the command to stop/start and see the status of mythtv-backend, please?
<MythbuntuGuest09> Cuco3... Sounds like you may have the same issue...
<Cuco3> I thought it was "mythtv-backend status" or "mythtv-backend start" but it says command not found
<MythbuntuGuest09> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<Cuco3> ty
<Cuco3> Guest09 I'm still on Jaunty, would that also affect me?
<Cuco3> (the error you're experiencing)
<MythbuntuGuest09> If that works for you and it only is an issue on boot then we may have the same problem.
<MythbuntuGuest09> Maybe... Depens on your tuners and timing I suppose...
<MythbuntuGuest09> Cuco3 - Is it only at inital boot you are seeing this error?
<Cuco3> hmm
<Cuco3> nope, I tried restart, no luck
<Cuco3> man I'm so dying to get this pvr going! :D
<Cuco3> :/
<Cuco3> is a video source necessary?
<MythbuntuGuest09> Cuco3 - In the backend setup did you set up the tuner, source and then link them together?
<Cuco3> lemme check.
<Cuco3> i know I have the tuner
<Cuco3> I'm not sure what a video source is :-/
<Cuco3> but I've tried configuring it
<Cuco3> can you recommend what video source I should be using?
<Cuco3> right now i have "transmitted guide only"
<Cuco3> ok got it working
<Cuco3> but man
<Cuco3> it's like 2 seconds slow to respond to my satellite remote control action. is this normal?
<MythbuntuGuest09> Are you using schedules direct.. Or what source?
<hads> You mean you push a button on your satelitte box remote and it takes a couple of seconds to show up through myth?
<hads> If so yes, that is normal.
<hads> That's not really how it's intended to be used.
<Cuco3> hads: yes, that's what I'm referring to. thanks. how is it intended to be used?
<Cuco3> Guest09: I'm using "Transmitted Guide Only (EIT)" ... I'm not sure which one to use. I know DirectSchedules charges but I don't want to pay a monthly fee.
<hads> Cuco3: Typically you use a remote directly with the Myth PC, and then an IR blaster from the PC to the STB to control changing channel on it.
<hads> Myth always records TV and then plays it to you, this means that it's a couple seconds behind live all the time.
<hads> It's also how you can pause/rewind/fast forward etc.
<Cuco3> ahhh
<hads> It also means that if you are halfway thorough a show that you've watched from the start then you can hit record and it will save the entire show.
<Cuco3> I have an IR remote but I don't think it connects to my STB. Lemme check right quick
<Cuco3> ah! interesting!!!
<Cuco3> i like it already :D
<hads> You need an IR remote for your PC. Like a MS MCE or something.
<Cuco3> I wonder if my XBOX 360 remote works
<Cuco3> the media remote for 360
<hads> Not sure. You should be able to pick up a MCE remote pretty cheap though.
<hads> Where are you in the world?
<Cuco3> miami, fl
<hads> It's funny how people in the US quote their city/state when asked that and people in the rest of the world say their country :)
<Cuco3> lol
<Cuco3> its true
<hads> Something like that I think; http://www.amazon.com/Vista-Certified-Infrared-Receiver-Ultimate/dp/B000ST7QPA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1257139580&sr=8-3
<hads> But you can search from there with your preferred retailers.
<Cuco3> thanks
<Cuco3> but you say the IR blaster has to connect to my satellite stb?
<hads> You just stick the blaster near the IR remote port on the STB and it pretends to be a remote when changing channels.
<hads> Those MCE remotes should come with a blaster part but you should check before you purchase.
<hads> Also check with someone from the US as there may be other ways to control your STB that I don't know about.
<Cuco3> it'd have to be a UHF remote since the stb is not in my room :-/
<Cuco3> lol pressed the power button on the remote and it shut down my computer :-p
<hads> heh
<Cuco3> do you know if I have to configure this remote through mythtv
<Cuco3> weird, my recordings don't have any audio
<hads> Cuco3: What remote?
<Cuco3> hads: it came with an AverMedia PCI300
<hads> Oh you already have one with your PC? Yes you will need to configure it. You should be able to do so through mythbuntu-control-centre
<Cuco3> yeah, it's kinda old, but gets the job done!
<Cuco3> hmm now my mythtv front end isn't displaying video
<Cuco3> after installing mythbuntu control center
<Cuco3> nvm got it working
<Cuco3> can someone recommend any ideas on why this audio is working for live tv, but when I check my recordings, there is no audio?
<nblah> I am having problems recording tv, i schedule items but they never seem to record, when i go to watch recording all i get are items i have watched on livetv in the past
<nblah> my recording directory is empty and has same permissions as livetv directory which has data inside
<nblah> i can see things under previously recorded when i go to manage my recordings, this lists the things I wanted to record however I dont have the option to playback on to re-record, delete, etc
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<hads> Have you got free space? Perhaps they are recording and then expiring or something.
<nblah> yea I have mythtv pointing to a seperate 1tb drive
<nblah> Zinn, which logs are most helpful when troubleshooting recording? front or back?
<hads> Make sure it's mounted, start with the simple things :)
<hads> Zinn is a bot. mythbackend log is the most important.
<nblah> hads, yea its mounted, /home is on a second disk and myth uses a subdir of /home
<nblah> ok i had some recording fail today so I will try match it up when when it failed and paste it
<nblah> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m44707f88
<nblah> that was something that should have recorded today
<nblah> i dont know why it it was recording something else... it always seems to record what I am watching on livetv, is that normal?
<hads> Yes
<hads> That gives you the puase/rewind/etc. functionality.
<hads> Looks like you have something wrong with your card/channel config. Can you watch that particular channel live?
<nblah> all channels work fine live
<hads> What version are you on?
<hads> #5739
<nblah> mythbackend version: branches/release-0-22-fixes [22594]
<hads> #5352
<hads> I was trying to look up some bugs on svn.mythtv.org for you but it's down at the moment.
<hads> Those are the bug numbers.
<nblah> oh, bummer. yea the same hardware was working under 0.21
<hads> Not something I've seen before so I can't really help much more right now without access to mythtv.org
<nblah> no problem, thanks for your time
<nblah> would you know why i get stuttering issues watching HD tv? I constantly get this in my log: 2009-11-02 08:02:55.552 NVP(0): prebuffering pause
<nblah> looking at the timestamp there is like 10 every second
<hads> For your other error, if you get that all the time (ERROR when trying to delete file) then there's possibly something wrong with your storage group setup.
<hads> And the prebuffering pause error I don't know about.
<nblah> ok, ill check all my storage group settings
<hads> If it's the same file all the time then it could be just a one off case of a missing file.
<hads> Which is not a big deal.
<darther> hello everyone. Can you help me with homebrew serial receiver installation under mythbuntu 9.10? thank
<nblah> hads, yea i read that i can just touch it to shut it up and trick it
<nblah> seems to be the one file over and over
<hads> Oh yeah if it's just one do that.
<hads> I thought you were saying it was all the time as in lots of different files.
<nblah> is there a way to prevent screensaver starting when I am watching tv other than turn it off completely?
<nblah> why does my lcd never connect? I have LCDd running and all i get is the date and heartbeat on the LCD but never show info
<nblah> Connecting to lcd server: localhost:6545 (try 8 of 10)
<kresp0> is there somebody that can help me to run mythtv-setup?
<kresp0> see this: http://pastebin.com/m66c804
<darther> Hello, need help with my homebrew serial receiver to work, cant find any guide. thank for reply
<danielqb> hello!
<danielqb> i have a question
<danielqb> i install mythubuntu in my home server in ubuntu server, i don't need graphic interface and i think i can make this my server backend and the oters PC in my house the clients frontend, but i don't know how make the next step in the instalation if this is in grafical mode.
<superm1> you need vnc or X forwarding to run mythtv-setup once
<superm1> or a local display on that box
<danielqb> is posible configure this service in text mode?
<danielqb> or tranfer the configuration files from my personal PC ?
<superm1> No
<superm1> its a Qt4 app
<superm1> and needs access to your hardware
<superm1> tuner, drives, etc
<superm1> the best thing to do IMO is to do a normal backend only install from a mythbuntu CD when you have a display hooked up
<superm1> get everything configured, and make sure you picked vnc during install
<superm1> in the future if you evar have to change something, you can connect via VNC, otherwise you dont ever need to plug a display in again
<superm1> installing in text mode is more pain than is necessary
<olejl1> I have a couple of questions. First this one: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f538599c6
<olejl1> I was just browsing the menu and suddenly mythtv stopped responding
<olejl1> 'top' is showing 100% CPU usage.
<olejl1> Second question is why is it that everytime I start my FE, I have to select language, IP address ++ before the FE is started?
<danielqb> ok, in this case i don't need all time the graphical mode because my serv is a low machine and y have more services in this, ¿myth need the grafic interface every time up? used in this?
<danielqb> i can install the graphic but i dont know if is gnome or other
<superm1> danielqb, so if you install from a mythbuntu disk it installs with Xfce
<superm1> and gdm for starting X
<superm1> you can always disable gdm later too
<danielqb> then you recommend me install xfce?, if I like it because I would not take much the machine and I can't reinstall my OS.
<superm1> it sounded like you just did a fresh install, in which case i would have recommended just reinstalling the OS
<superm1> that's the absolute easiest scenario
<superm1> otherewise, you need a window manager installed and either VNC or a full X load
<darther> any homebrew serial receiver user with 9.10 here?
<darthanubis> so basically if I want to use Mythtv/Mytbuntu unobstructed I should remove Pulseaudio?
<darthanubis> Why does mythtv hog the sound system and prevent pulseaudio from working while the frontend is working?
<darthanubis> maybe that should be my project, removing pulseaudio from my backend
<darthanubis> sigh
<darthanubis> does mythbuntu come with pulseaudio by default?
<superm1> no it doesnt
<superm1> there is an env variable to allow pulseaudio that upstream added
<superm1> like EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSEAUDIO or something like that
<darthanubis> well, i'll try to purge pulseaudio from my system. If that goes badly I'll just backup the database and go for the mythbuntu install
<mrand> !pulseaudio darthanubis
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pulseaudio darthanubis
<mrand> blah
<mrand> !pulseaudio
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV, so if you don't have any dependencies on it, it's recommended that you remove it.
<darthanubis> so mythbuntu is using ALSA right
<darthanubis> mrand, you forgot the | after pulseaudio
<mrand> darthanubis.... Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV - if you are having trouble, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579 for potential work-arounds
<mrand> yeah.
<darthanubis> :)
<darthanubis> mrand, thanks I'll try that and post my results
<superm1> FWIW, 0.23 should have proper pulseaudio support
<superm1> there is going to be an actual setting in General settings for choosing pulse
<mrand> yay
<superm1> and if the AV sync issues are sorted out, i hope it will be able to dynamically fill it with pulse when pulse is running
<superm1> as we get closer to 0.23 we'll have to look more closely
<hads> I saw that, hopefully it all pulls together as that would be neat.
<hads> I do like the idea of routing sound around the place over the LAN
<superm1> that's the biggest delta for ubuntu and mythbuntu installs though
<superm1> if it gets to the point that pulse and myth get along, we can probably evaluate using gnome as a base too instead of xfce
<superm1> after doing some memory usage tests and what not
<hads> Good point.
<hads> One of my frontends uses Gnome.
<hads> Currently. XFCE was a bit broken when I installed it for some reason.
<hads> (this was during alpha/beta stage)
<superm1> yeah there was random breakage during development, but it should be good now
<superm1> i suppose the other worry is what compiz does to myth
<superm1> i'm not sure if it hurts/doesnt do anything or what
<hads> Yeah I just haven't got around to switching it back now. I assume it's fine.
<hads> So far I haven't noticed anything odd.
<hads> (with using Gnome)
<hipitihop> I have had only mythtv-themes held back for over a week and no other updates available... now that karmic is out, should I be doing a dist-upgrade ?
<superm1> use update-manager to update it or do a dist-upgrade yes
<superm1> it will want to remove unsupported themes
<hipitihop> superm1, thanks done.
<hipitihop> if I am already running a nas where my photo collection is stored, what is the normal way to get my mythtv to just use that directly, it seems to have its own storage locations
<hads> You need to mount the NAS either at the mythtv location or somewhere else on the filesystem and adjust the myth settings.
<hads> To do that you use a network filesystem such as NFS/CIFS depending on what your NAS supports.
<hipitihop> hads, nas supports nfs/cifs and also some apple protocol, so nfs is the linux way ? and so I should mount the nfs share via fstab and then configure mythtv to use that mount point or do I put some simlink into mythtv's normal location ?
<hads> You've got it. I would use NFS myself.
<hads> You can mount it where ever you like, either directly at the /var/lib/mythtv/whatever point, or choose your own.
<hipitihop> hads, of course, I keep forgetting the consistency and simplicity of the linux file system ... still a noob who knows enough to be dangerous
<hads> hipitihop: Yes it is nice isn't it.
<hipitihop> I guess I'll need to install an nfs client or common or something, looking
<hads> nfs-common
<hads> then test it with 'sudo mount 192.168.3.2:/nas/directory /mnt/point'
<hads> After that you can add it to fstab
<hipitihop> yup ... how hard would it be to offload/spill recordings on to a nas share ?
<hads> Just add the mounted directory to a storage group, done :)
<hads> Myth will know that's it's not local and prefer local storage until it's either full or has several recordings in progress already.
<hads> If you want it to prefer remote storage you need to add some priority or something.
<hipitihop> that's cool... although there is some mention on wiki that things like vlc could not play it back when storage groups are used
<hipitihop> so I take it I'll mount to /var/lib/mythtv/pictures looks like the standard mythtv setup
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/460579/comments/6
<duffrecords> has anyone had trouble with huge fonts?  I upgraded to Karmic yesterday and the fonts are enormous.  usually this is because I'm using a television as a monitor and all I have to do is edit the dpi in gdm.conf, but that doesn't work this time
<hipitihop> just installed nfs-common , is there anything else I need to run for it startup ? I get following when doing mount "mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running"
 * hipitihop runs off to google nfs docs
<hipitihop> hads, I actually notice the nfs-common install failed with "invoke-rc.d: initscript idmapd, action "restart" failed.
<hipitihop> dpkg: error processing nfs-common (--configure):
<hipitihop>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<superm1> hipitihop, there was a bug if you installed from early betas that might cause that
<superm1> search for bugs on nfs-common on launchpad and you should see the workaround
<hads> Sorry, been away switching DSL providers.
<hipitihop> superm1, yes I installed from one of the betas a month ago
<superm1> that's why then
<superm1> it was fixed at gold
<hipitihop> and none of the update fix it ?
<hipitihop> I have been assuming that doing update && upgrade would amount to the same as the release version
<hads> It should be close to it.
<hads> There are always a few corner cases
<tgm4883> well updates bring you to release, unless you can't upgrade
<hipitihop> I wonder if that may also be effecting my lirc
<hads> bug 441055
<Zinn> Bug 441055 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "package nfs-common 1:1.2.0-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade:" [High, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/441055
<hipitihop> hads, that mentions package nfs-utils but apt-get install fails to find that too ..reading bug again
<superm1> this was a corner case because ubiquity decided not to copy a library
<superm1> dont think that's the exact bug
<superm1> there is one i filed
<superm1> bug 457896
<Zinn> Bug 457896 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "package nfs-common (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Medium, Fix Released] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/457896
<superm1> run sudo rpc.idmapd -v -f
<superm1> and it will tell you waht needs to be reinstalled
<hads> Ah sorry, wrong one :)
<hipitihop> superm1, I get "rpc.idmapd: libnfsidmap: using domain: localdomain
<hipitihop> rpc.idmapd: libnfsidmap: loaded plugin libnfsidmap_nsswitch.so.0 for method nsswitch
<hipitihop> rpc.idmapd: Expiration time is 600 seconds.
<hipitihop> rpc.idmapd: Opened /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.nametoid/channel
<hipitihop> rpc.idmapd: Opened /proc/net/rpc/nfs4.idtoname/channel
<superm1> oh looks good then
<superm1> bug fixed
<superm1> so things should be fine, otherwise you've got another bug
<hipitihop> does above return after a while or something that keeps running ?
<superm1> not sure
<superm1> that was just to test it
<hipitihop> tried the mount in another ssh session and still get same "rpc.statd is not running" error
<hipitihop> so if it is working in gold, should I remove nfs-common and others and try a fresh install of them ?
<Spirits-Sight> Does any one have the website for HDhomerunner
<hads> The manufacturers website (www.silicondust.com) is the first hit on google.
<hipitihop> superm1, hads. I got it !! ... I removed nfs-common, then I did 'sudo stop idmapd' and then installed nfs-common again. Install worked this time and now mount works too. Thanks for your help
<hads> Cool, well done.
<Spirits-Sight> what is recommend for a system that need to connect compsition type device? like VCR <-- no not using this device that is like old school
<hipitihop> I just noticed the following in my dmesg 144515.337039] svc: failed to register lockdv1 RPC service (errno 97).
<hipitihop> [145429.202534] mythfrontend.re[10594]: segfault at 10 ip 00007f29b4722c00 sp 00007fffc3353e48 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[7f29b45c4000+22d000]
<hipitihop> [145884.398305] mythfrontend.re[12944]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fa5a535ec00 sp 00007fff4368dc88 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.5.2[7fa5a5200000+22d000]
<mrand> hipitihop: is it doing that continously, or just one (or at least, rarely)?
<hipitihop> mrand, I only noticed recently as I have been using the picture gallery now that I have managed to mount my nas on nfs
<hipitihop> mrand, can I help with any other log info ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-03
<mrand> hipitihop: I mean does it continue to happen for you (is it reproducible in some form), or was it just something you noticed that happened in the past?
<mrand> superm1: do we have any hope or method of (even manually) generating a useful backtrace?  Even a pure debug package?
<hipitihop> mrand, will experiment, I believe it can be reproduced ... afaik I was just testing various keys on the keyboard while in the gallery and within slideshow, since my remote doesn't work yet so not sure of all available options
<hipitihop> should mythfrontend.log be readable in normal text editor ?
<hads> Yes
<hipitihop> hads, mine fails... should I delete and it will regenerate, maybe it is a left over from early beta install
<hipitihop> mrand, I have tried a few things and can't get that error again so I'll keep an eye on it to try and get a feel for when and how often it occurs
<hads> You can delete it, the frontend will create it when it starts.
<mersault> !help jamu
<Zinn> !help jamu For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mersault> Anyone here using jamu to make magic with their video metadata?
 * hads is
<mersault> hads, any tips to save me time while I explore what all I need to do to get this thing to grab meta data for me?
<hads> Check out /etc/cron.daily/mythvideo
<mersault> I have separate backend and frontend, and I use storage groups to deliver all my media
<hads> That will show you what options it's using to run it automatically.
<mersault> I assume jamu is storage group aware and all that jazz
<hads> Run it like that plus an i or I or something to interactively select the movie if it can't figure it out.
<hads> There's a good wiki page on it and the --help it useful
<mersault> the wiki says something about a config file
<mersault> did you bother with that, or is there one with sensible defaults already included in mythbuntu?
<mersault> hmmm, gonna kick over the router. bbiab
<mersault> hmmm... I have separate backends and frontends, what is required for getting jamu to run properly on the backend?
<superm1> mersault, you need mythvideo installed on the backend
<superm1> it can only run on a machine containing a backend
<OpenMedia> superm1: Nice work on the 9.10 release. Working pretty well here in NZ
<superm1> cool, good :)
<OpenMedia> Just a couple of interesting bugs
<OpenMedia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/469999 affects any gui tuning for overscan
<OpenMedia> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7449 affects tuning of H.264 based SD channels and AAC based radio channels.
<hads> I'm seeing some corruption in playing back x264 mkv files but that's about the only complaint at the moment.
<OpenMedia> hads: Is that around ffwd/rewind or on general playback?
<hads> Nothing to do with mythbuntu of course.
<hads> General playback
<OpenMedia> Internal Player?
<hads> Yeah, "GetNextFreeFrame() served a busy frame 3. Dropping." issue
<hads> And audio sync after skipping.
<hads> Perhaps will be fixed in 0.23 :)
<OpenMedia> Do you have "skiploopfilter" enabled?
<hads> What settings page is that in?
<hads> I don't believe so.
<OpenMedia> TV Settings -> Playback -> next -> next
<OpenMedia> Then edit your profile
<mersault> superm1: thanks.
<OpenMedia> Ah bugger.
<OpenMedia> It was there in the older 0.21 builds. Has it been removed in 0.22...
<OpenMedia> Makes a huge difference for h264
<hads> Hmm wonder what happened to it.
<hads> This particular issue only appeared in 0.22 I think, they used to play in 0.21
<OpenMedia> Yeah and with no trac search on the mythtv repository at the moment it is a bit of a pain to look up.
<hads> Sure is :(
<OpenMedia> Do you have the settings set to 2 CPUs. It still helps spread the load of the filters etc.
<hads> Yeah
<hads> I have a 9800GT sitting here to put in to test out VDPAU on this frontend.
<hads> I might put that in shortly actually.
<OpenMedia> I fancy trying a GT210 or GT220 card, just need to find one that is very quiet
<hads> This card is fanless but that means it takes up about a cubic foot :)
<tgm4883> IIRC, rhpot1991 has a fanless VDPAU card
<tgm4883> it's quiet large
<rhpot1991> ya I do
<rhpot1991> a 9600
<superm1> i have a fanless one too
<OpenMedia> hads: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4653
<superm1> its really tall unfortunately
<superm1> i had to jump cases
<OpenMedia> superm1: Any chance of a backport of http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4653 to Mythbuntu?
<superm1> we're trying to avoid getting in the habit of backporting patches until they're actually upstream
<superm1> turns into a maintenance problem
<OpenMedia> superm1: I fully understand ;)
<OpenMedia> hads: Some interesting comments in that ticket about parallel slice decoding as well.
<OpenMedia> Anyone here trying a GT210 or GT220 under Mythbuntu 9.10?
 * hads is distracted by a broken karmic upgrade on a server
<OpenMedia> superm1: Got a bug with your remote control mapping generator.
<superm1> with something common?
<OpenMedia> For MCE remotes you map RecTV to "R" when it should be Record to "R"
<OpenMedia> It affects most of the mceusb remotes
<superm1> oh fun, that probably happened when the keymap got inverted to fix esc and stop
<superm1> can you file a bug at launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-lirc-generator to track?
<OpenMedia> Sure.. Will do.
<superm1> you're the first one who mentioned that. shows how often people use the record button :)
<OpenMedia> Its quite handy in the program guide to quickly mark something to be recorded.
<OpenMedia> Does anyone else here ever use the acclerator hot keys in the EPG?
<OpenMedia> Some details here - http://support.openmedia.co.nz/mypvr/tips-and-tricks/epg-hot-keys/
<OpenMedia> It appears the option Disable “Allow channel jumping in guide” doesn't affect the behaviour in the EPG anymore.
<OpenMedia> Hmm I'll try asking in the mythtv-users channel
<hads> Yay, fixed server.
<hads> Okay, video card installed. I only had to remove the front drive caddy in the full ATX case.
<hads> Haha, excellent blatently obvious error message. "Your GeForce 9800 GT graphics card does not have the necessary external power cables attached. Please shut down your computer, open ts case, and attach the appropriate power connectors."
<hads> Neat, 4% CPU playing back 1080 h264
<hipitihop> hads, is that using VDPAU
<hipitihop> anyone know of the picture gallery slideshow has an option to stretch/scale images to full display size ?
<hipitihop> anyone know if an iphone can playback mythtv recordings without downloading them i.e. across http stream ?
 * hipitihop wonders if he has already asked this some time back
<hads> hipitihop: Yes, VDPAU
<Jester86> hello, i have a question/problem.. my box was recording a show when it lost power and now it no longer records saying that it cannot find an active card for the recording.. any clues?
<nurettin> hello
<nurettin> i  have got problem
<nurettin> i have got
<nurettin> green screen.
<Jester05> whats your problem my son
<Jester05> hmm green screen
<nurettin> but old time running very good.
<Jester05> did your box lose power while it was recording?
<nurettin> how can i change ntsc to pal
<Jester05> oh that goes back to mythtv-setup
<Jester05> when you add your cards it'll be an option in there
<nurettin> v4lctl say to me default ntsc
<nurettin> and when open xawtv
<nurettin> default open ntsc
<nurettin> old time not problem very good pal-bg
<nurettin> but now i am changing ntsc to pal from xaw tv menu
<nurettin> i want dafault my tv card pal-bg
<Jester05> man
<Jester05> my system lost power while it was recording and now its no longer working
<Jester05> says it cant find an active card..
<Jester05> i have 2 pvr150s in that biotch
<Elwell> Hi, is anyone updating the installation guide to 9.10?
<Elwell> if not, where's the source?
<nurettin> hello
<nurettin> where are you ?
<nurettin> hu huuuu
<nurettin> nerdesiniz lan.
<Jester86> anyone else having trouble with program guide killing their mythtv?
<hads> Jester86: What version and theme?
<Jester86> hads, brilliant idea.. its all working perfect now :) thanks!
<hads> heh, okay. I'm assuming 0.22 and metallurgy then.
<cba123> How can I enlarge the windows that pop-up for metadata?  For instance, I have "The Day The Earth Stood Still" the original 1950's version, when I hit W to get the metadata for it, it showed me two identical names, and I chose the 2008 version by mistake.
<cba123> two identical names because the window cut off the rest*
<mrand> cba123: what theme are you using?
<cba123> mrand, Graphite Widescreen
<mrand> cba123, I'm not aware of any way to alter the window sizes... as far as I know, they are fixed.  But your situation makes for a good example for the need of at least larger display fields, or scrolling ones, or something to that effect.
<cba123> Or a way for the script that fetches the metadata to handle years in the filename.  I originally had it as "The Day The Earth Stood Still 1951" and it didn't detect it, but it did without the 1951
<Cyber-Dogg> howdy
<Cyber-Dogg> so I'm using VDPAU
<Cyber-Dogg> and some of you may recall my asking for help before
<Cyber-Dogg> and it just started working all of a sudden
<Cyber-Dogg> well since then it's been flaky... sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't
<Cyber-Dogg> and I've monitored error log when it doesn't work
<Cyber-Dogg> and I see this in mythfrontend.log
<superm1> Cyber-Dogg, i just filed a bug on svn.mythtv.org yesterday for similar behaviors
<Cyber-Dogg> error at util-vdpau.cpp:871 (#23, The system does not have enough resources to complete the requested operation at this time.)
<Cyber-Dogg> are you getting that too?
<superm1> Yup, exact same thing
<superm1> Ticket URL: <http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7493#comment:2>
<Cyber-Dogg> oh... alright then... :-)
<superm1> i think trac is down so that url might not work, but go subscribe to that or scream MEEEEEETOOOO
<Cyber-Dogg> good to know I'm not retarded :-)... well at least not in this instant
<superm1> well mine was at line 612, but same error message
<Cyber-Dogg> yeah... it claims different line numbers depending on subtle changes I've made to the setup
<Cyber-Dogg> which deinterlacer I use for example
<Cyber-Dogg> superm1: you have any experience with daisy chaining firewire STBs?
<superm1> interesting, i've not gotten that far with it
<superm1> it fails only about 30% of the time for me
<superm1> its gotta be something like they're forgetting to free some resources from a previous run?
<superm1> nope not at all
<mrand> cba123 I don't know if writing a ticket would help or not.  I suppose we could try, and worst case upstream rejects it.  Can you open a ticket?
<Cyber-Dogg> well and I was just going to say... it seems to happen most often on subsequent runs...
<Cyber-Dogg> never has happened on a first open
<superm1> exactly, same for me
<Cyber-Dogg> alright... we've solved it :-)
<superm1> how much ram in your graphics card?
<superm1> and are you driving 1080p too?
<Cyber-Dogg> 1080i (just HD cable)
<Cyber-Dogg> uh... not sure how much ram on the card... it's an on board
<Cyber-Dogg> nvidia 8200
<superm1> ah it looks like trac just unfroze for me
<cba123> mrand, Not sure where to do so, if you could point in the right direction, I'd be happy to ticket it.  Also, it seems like the script isn't fetching covers for some things, and it also isn't sorting them in order of release, as in Movie -> Sequel, if the Sequel is alphabetically first, I can't find the option.
<superm1> you can probably mention it there now
<Cyber-Dogg> I've got either 2 or 4 gig in the box
<Cyber-Dogg> I metooed
<Cyber-Dogg> http://au.shuttle.com/product_detail.jsp?PI=939 that's the barebones I used
<Cyber-Dogg> so... I'm guessing my memory is shared
<mrand> cba123, both of these are regarding mythvideo?
<mrand> cba123, the script problem would be a potential second ticket.
<Cyber-Dogg> only 128 to video card
<mrand> cba123, for each ticket, you can just type  "ubuntu-bug mythtv" into a shell on that machine and it will create  and add way more version and log info to the report than we need for this kind of little problem.  If you can't use that command for some reason, then you can go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+filebug
<cba123> mrand, Yeah, the script thing is annoying, it showed one title after a few minutes, but other more popular ones aren't showing up, one doesn't even have the name in the browser.
<Cyber-Dogg> superm1: hmm... I increased my memory share... and things seem better :-)
<superm1> Cyber-Dogg, well remember it fails sporadically
<superm1> so dont hold your breath :)
<Cyber-Dogg> right... but mine fails like 50% of the time I try to play something
<Cyber-Dogg> and I've started a show 5 times now with success... so that's better :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> but we'll see how it goes...
<Cyber-Dogg> if it is a resource lock issue... then it will occur again... it will just take longer :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> any way to check my vram usage?
<superm1> not that i know of
<Elwell> stupid Q (not looked at the code) -- its not a shared memory cleanup is it? (ipcs)
<flexy> I installed new mythbuntu just now. I have a problem, FE log says ~/.mythtv/channels is not writable.
<flexy> Failed to save to /home/flexy/.mythtv/channels/logosomething.png
<flexy> that dir has rights to write.
<flexy> I have logged out also
<flexy> I even touched the directory/test with user mythtv
<flexy> it works, but FE fails to save the channel logos
<flexy> I'm baffled. Any hints?
<tgm4883> flexy, yea, don't put the recording dir in the home dir
<flexy> recording dir is at /mythtv
<flexy> other media is at /media
<flexy> just the channel logoes seem to want to go to that dir
<tgm4883> !logs | flexy
<Zinn> flexy: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> please post the pastebin link it gives you
<flexy> ok, a moment or two
<flexy> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f6b969f53
<tgm4883> flexy, what version of mythtv?
<flexy> the one that comes with mythbuntu install cd 9.10
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I don't have access to my mythbox right now, so my support is limited
<tgm4883> is there a storage group for channel icons in mythtv-setup?
<flexy> I'm not sure, I think not. In any case, mythtv-setup checks the writability of the dirs, when exiting it. it did not complain anything
<tgm4883> right, but if it is listed there as that dir, that could indicate some other issues
<tgm4883> so it would be good to know
<flexy> no, there was not a SG for channel logos
<flexy> checked it
<tgm4883> hmm
<flexy> I even removed all other SGs, but screenshots and db backups. same result
<tgm4883> flexy, what is the permissions of /home/flexy
<flexy> 755
<flexy> I changed it to 777, did not help
<tgm4883> what about the permissions of /home/flexy/.mythtv
<tgm4883> same?
<mrand> Perhaps related?
<mrand> Backend: /home/mythtv/.mythtv//channels
<mrand> Frontend: /home/flexy/.mythtv/channels/
<flexy> yes, 777 also that dir
<flexy> hmmmm
<flexy> I'll check that out
<mrand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/332736 seems to hint at the need to run mythtv-setup?
<tgm4883> mrand, possibly
<tgm4883> i'm a little confused as to why the frontend is trying to write channel icons
<flexy> I have ran mythtv-setup.
<flexy> All I can think of, is that my database is from old installation
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> flexy, same username and hostname
<flexy> perhaps the channel logo dir is specified there with ~/.mythtv
<mavric> i never could get myth to work, never detects my tv card which is linux supported
<flexy> username is not same
<tgm4883> flexy, I would bet that is the problem
<flexy> as mythbuntu wanted to create a different user for backend and fronted
<tgm4883> but it's just a guess at this poing
<flexy> right
<tgm4883> what do you mean?
<flexy> do you remember where I can set that dir? mythtv-setup somewhere? FE setup?
<tgm4883> i'm told it's not configurable
<tgm4883> which probably means you need to search in the db
<flexy> I meant that mythbuntu installation created mythtv user for BE and gave me the option to put my username, which comes to be the username for FE
<tgm4883> which I don't have access to mine right now
<flexy> crap
<flexy> :)
<MythbuntuGuest38> Hi I want to build a zotac ion system with mythbuntu to play  back flash. Can I do it? or is ion support not there yet?? No tv tuner. I'm new forgive my ignorance and Thank you very much.
<flexy> tgm4883: hmmm. by not being configurable, is it not configurable in any GUI setup, or is it not configurable even in database?
<flexy> path not hard coded in source?
<tgm4883> flexy, I don't know, I just asked in #mythtv-users
<flexy> oh
<javatexan> I am still running 8.10 mythbuntu and I am playing around with the vncserver.  ps reveals that x11vnc is happily running, but I can't seem to find the config file for it :(  Is this the same project?  http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/
<tgm4883> I have training in 8 minutes, so I won't be able to help for a couple hours after that
<superm1> javatexan, /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh is how it gets launched
<mavric> xbmc works on the ion platform well i read
<javatexan> thanks superm1
<gnome42> I've done a basic karmic install. Is there an easy way to convert it to a MythBuntu install by any chance?
<mrand> gnome42: sure!  just install mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<gnome42> mrand: thanks! I just found the "Add to Ubuntu" page.
<superm1> (that does the same thing, but is pretty)
<superm1> :)
<gnome42> yep that one :)
<gnome42> I should remove any existing myth pkgs before installing mythbuntu-control-centre?
<superm1> it uses the same packages as in the archives
<superm1> so it's okay
<gnome42> ok, cool. Thanks again.
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/460579/comments/6
<darthanubis> How do I add export EXPERIMeENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSE_AUDIO=1 to .bashrc so that mythfrontend stars with this option enabled.
<darthanubis> ?
<darthanubis> Just added it to the end of the .bashrc does not have the effect as running mythfrontend export EXPERIMeENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSE_AUDIO=1 from cmd line
<darthanubis> thx
<superm1> it can go in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<superm1> but i think you have the case wrong?
<superm1> is there supposed to be e lower case e in there?
<flexy> dev from #mythtv-users suggested that wrapper scripts are at fault here. The problem is that channel logos are not written in /home/flexy/.mythtv/channels but the right are there (chmod 777 ~/.mythtv/channels
<flexy> )
<flexy> he suggested that wrapper script is changing the environment variables or such in a way that prevents writing to that dir
<flexy> any ideas?
<darthanubis> superm1, don't know how that small e got there but it is not that way in .bashrc
<mrand> flexy: I don't follow.  What do you mean by "but the right are there"?  Did you determine what is at fault here?
<flexy> rights
<flexy> chmod 777
<flexy> no, dont know why, but the I get from logs that writing is not allowed, but actually it is
<mishehu> hmm... if I do an upgrade distro, should I be expecting a bunch of stuff to break?  :-)
<mrand> I'm sorry, I still don't follow.  You said previously you'd tried 777.  There is no channel directory chmod in the frontend wrapper.
<flexy> Failed to save to /home/flexy/.mythtv/channels/bbc_world.jpg
<flexy> it says in the FE log
<flexy> but that directory is modified with chmod -R 777
<flexy> it really IS writable
<flexy> but still, logs says that Failed to save...
<flexy> and I have logged out/back in
<flexy> this is really odd, I have been using linux 10 years, compiled myth my self several years, now trying with mythbuntu... and Im baffled. the rights are there to anyone to write. but still, it fails
<flexy> if I provide (from a backup) a logo file with the right name in that location, FE will show that in the EPG.
<flexy> mrand: you follow now?
 * mishehu is updating now from 9.04 to 9.10 and praying that little if anything breaks...
<MythbuntuGuest52> I am having trouble getting the tv channel info.
<MythbuntuGuest52> I can scan and get a bunch of channel numbers but they all say unnamed.
<MythbuntuGuest52> I am configured for schedules direct and my stb is directv standdard def.
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, don't use the scan, you the fetch
<darthanubis> you=use
<MythbuntuGuest52> Thank you. The problem was that I hadnt added a linup to my schedules direct account. I did that. Then retrieved lineup, got my directv linup retrival, and just ran the fetch.
<MythbuntuGuest52> Running the mythfilldatabase now and it seems to be working as where before it ran and gave 401 errors.
<MythbuntuGuest52> While that is running... my next problem. I have a pvr-250 with remote and ir blaster and it is not working.
<MythbuntuGuest52> Any ideas on how to get this going?
<darthanubis> use mythbuntu-control-center to generate a ir profile
<darthanubis> I have a pvr-150 works like a charm
<darthanubis> I don't use or need the blaster however so can't comment on how that works. I hear it does not at all.
<Spirits-Sight> what is my option to be able to connect composition device (three wire RYB) I want this for a laptop?
<Spirits-Sight> ( RYB )
<mersault> Is it possible to tell give define directories for jamu, so that it knows to avoid select directories, or that a given directory will contain only movies while another will contain only television shows?
<darthanubis> Spirits-Sight, a 3 to one cable that comes with video cameras or radioshack
<darthanubis> jamu?
<MythbuntuGuest52> To be clear, the ir blaster is the cable that comes with the pvr-250 that has an input for the ir port in the card and two ends. One as a receiver and the other to pulse the ir to the stb ir eye?
<MythbuntuGuest52> If that is true, I suspect it is, and you do not use it then how does your remote work? Where is the receiver for the ir from the remote? and how do you change channels? Wireless Keyboard?
<Spirits-Sight> darthanubis: what would the 3 to 1 cable turn into?  this is for sound and video, also what do I want use on the laptop to be albe to have it be seen in MythBuntu I am in USA so now it appear alot of things are digital only  the device I am connecting is like a DVD player but its not such its a non-digital device
<darthanubis> I have no idea what you are trying to do.
<darthanubis> 1.do you have a mythbuntu system?
<darthanubis> 2.is the mythbuntu backend your laptop?
<darthanubis> 3.or are you trying to use your laptop as a frontend to a backend somewhere else?
<Spirits-Sight> OK I need to be able to do two things, one beable to watch TV with CC on the laptop and also be able to have VIDEO PHONE for hte Deaf that is connected to a normal TV through composite cables
<Spirits-Sight> The laptop will be both the backend and frontend I believe
<Spirits-Sight> with extional 500gb USB harddrive
<darthanubis> do you have a tv tuner card in the laptop?
<Spirits-Sight> no
<darthanubis> or connected to it?
<Spirits-Sight> no
<darthanubis> well what are you talking about?:-P
<darthanubis> readup on what exactly mythtv is and is not
<darthanubis> start there
<Spirits-Sight> I am trying to guide the person in the right decition of what to buy so I can setup the system and be finished
<darthanubis> then you'll have a better idea of what you are able to do and not do
<MythbuntuGuest52> any info on the ir question?
<darthanubis> I answered you MythbuntuGuest52
<darthanubis> scroll up
<Spirits-Sight> I know what mythtv is its a home media center, its the hardware not sure of the best option
<darthanubis> Spirits-Sight, well then you will need to read the hardware list to see if you can get a compatible external tv tuner. Because trying to fix an internal inside a laptop will be just about impossible
<darthanubis> as far as the ryb component cable, you may want to hook straight into a a/v reciever that will accept those cables
<MythbuntuGuest52> I didnt see an answer to this: If that is true, I suspect it is, and you do not use it then how does your remote work? Where is the receiver for the ir from the remote? and how do you change channels? Wireless Keyboard?
<darthanubis> <darthanubis> use mythbuntu-control-center to generate a ir profile
<MythbuntuGuest52> ok
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, yes I have a wireless keyboard and mosue (logitech) and the pvr150 came with it's own IR reciever and remote
<darthanubis> mouse
<Spirits-Sight> the laptop does not have internal TV Tuner,  I will buy hdhomerunner for that, how ever I don't know what kind of hardware would be good for connecting say Xbox to the tv as I was told that not able to be done
<Spirits-Sight> xbox use the componet cable, I am only looking to connect on device that use these kind of cable
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, the IR receiever is a gray cord plugged into the back of the card. I have it positioned near the front of my machine
<MythbuntuGuest52> Is the two ended cable that comes with the pvr the receiver or a blaster?
<MythbuntuGuest52> mine has one end that goes into the card and then splits off into two other ends. I assume one is for receiving and the other for relaying pulses to the stb?
<darthanubis> Spirits-Sight, forgive me if I'm still not following. but I'd use the laptop and xbox as frontends only. And another machine as a backend. If i HAD to use the laptop as a backend/frontend, then I'd not try to connect the laptop to some monitor with ryb cables. Either hdmi or dvi. The sound you can run from the pc speaker port
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, the two ended is the blaster. The blaster as a red tip
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, the one that is split is the blaster
<Spirits-Sight> I am trying to connect a device for the DEAF called Video Phone
<MythbuntuGuest52> And this can be setup to work or is this the thing that you said does not work well?
<darthanubis> Spirits-Sight, then you are on your own at that point. I'd see what google has on a video phone for the defa and mythtv
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, the blaster is reported not to work. But the remote works fine for just controlling the frontend
<Spirits-Sight> so that it will be show on the computer, right now using a old TV tuner that is not compatible with mythtv and with that TV Tuner using a converter from composite to coax but I was told can not do that with digital tuner
<MythbuntuGuest52> OK. Remote to control the front end with the blaster as the remote receiver? just not relaying to the stb or do I need a different receiver? and Keyboard for channel changing?
<darthanubis> I have no experience with a digituner as of yet
<darthanubis> sorry
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, forgetabout the stb
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, the remote will control the forntend without a keyboard and mouse. But the keyboard and mouse are a nice addition
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest52, have you even ran the MCC yet to test this?
<darthanubis> That way you'd see what I'm saying and I would not have to type so mouch;)
<darthanubis> much
<MythbuntuGuest52> what is the MMC?
<darthanubis> your not going to use scroll are you?
<darthanubis> mythbuntu-control-center
<MythbuntuGuest52> Ohhh Yes, I have but I just built the box today and in my research i was told that the remote can only run the front end but  that channel changes must be initiated by the card and so the irblaster is needed to change the channel.
<MythbuntuGuest52> remote to card card to stb is the only way, is what I was told.
<darthanubis> the card with change the channels with the remote
<MythbuntuGuest52> sweet.
<darthanubis> fire up MCC and try it
<darthanubis> if you are not using a stb then you don't need a blaster
<MythbuntuGuest52> then what is the blaster for? ... never mind.
<darthanubis> if you are using a stb, then your screwed
<darthanubis> the blaster is for the stb
<darthanubis> I don't have a stb on my mythbox
<darthanubis> straight coaxial cable
<MythbuntuGuest52> I have directv, can I change the channels with the remote without blasting to the directv receiver?
<darthanubis> I don't know:(
<darthanubis> I dropped Directv before I could test that myself
<MythbuntuGuest52> I will test it and make it happen somehow.
<darthanubis> good attitude
<MythbuntuGuest52> You are saying that coax to the capture card and life is good but if the stb is needed for decrypting then the blaster is required for channel changing?
<MythbuntuGuest52> This is what I was told in my research.
<mersault> Reading the 0.22 transition guide, I see that MythVideo can parse my filename/directory structure, but it seems that Jamu doesn't use the directory. Is there a simple method for getting MythVideo to parse what data it can out of the directory structure, and then have jamu use that bit of data already in the DB to get the rest?
<Lunar_Lamp> When trying to run jammu on my remote frontend, I get this error message which suggests that the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 did not go smoothly on both my front and backend:
<Lunar_Lamp> #CRITICAL - Backend has version 50 and we speak version 40
<Lunar_Lamp> Any suggestions as to what I need to do to resolve this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-04
<MythbuntuGuest52> I have a sound issue, is anyone on?
<dasdude> Hello everyone.  I just installed Mythbuntu 9.10 and noticed there's no button in mythbuntu-control-centre for installing a diskless server.  Anyone know what's up?  I suppose I could do the LTSP stuff myself, but the button was so much easier :)
<Seventoes> how do i adjust the sensitivity of my joysticks?
<benomatic> question from an ign'ant user: i have been using mythbuntu for a couple months, via normal login/gdm, and finally have need to autologin.  I configured mingetty/ratpoison as suggested here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Frontend_Auto_Login  and loging, etc. all work fine.  however, my remote control no longer works.  ircat shows the events coming through, but mythtv doesn't seem to see them, and nothing shows up in the logs.  any sug
<hads> mythbuntu actually has it's own auto-login functionality with GDM if you just want to work around it
<benomatic> i have a house sitter for a few weeks, and don't want her to have login access as me
<hads> I couldn't tell you why LIRC isn't working for you when using ratpoison but the logs might.
<benomatic> i think i may have just figured it out
<hads> Ah I see.
<hads> You can create another user and just set that to auto login temporarily.
<benomatic> i ran ircat as mythtv instead of myself, and i am missing config files
<benomatic> i figured ratpoison w/ automagic restart was easiest, since i can just run startx myself when i want to have normal gui (which is rare)
<benomatic> lircrc linkage solves all woes
<dasdude> Ok, I installed mythbuntu-diskless-server hoping it would magic the buttons into mythbuntu-control-center.  No dice...  I don't suppose anyone knows of a page on the 'net that tells me the commands all those nice buttons ran?  (mythbuntu 9.10)
<hads> I believe it's similar or the same to 8.04 and there's an ubuntu wiki page around for that.
<hads> ltsp-build-client or something
<dasdude> 8.04 had all the mythbuntu-diskless buttons, but mcc in 9.10 doesn't have them :(
<hads> Yes the plugin for MCC didn't quite make it into 9.10
<dasdude> crap...
<hads> ...
<dasdude> I guess I'll have to figure out how to do it manually.
<dasdude> Thanks.
<dasdude> mcc is written in python, right?
<hads> It it
<hads> is
<dasdude> My brother claims to know python...  I'll ask him to look into it.  Do you know where he'd go to submit a patch?
<hads> Launchpad. Though I believe there may be something half done.
<hads> Honestly. The command line isn't that scary.
<dasdude> Sweet.  Those buttons really made things easy.
<sgunther> After an upgrade (Clean install with a database transfer) to 9.10 mysql is using 95 to 99% of my cpu (Running for a day now.)  This only occurs after mythtv-backend launches.  Has anyone seen any issues with mysql and 9.10?
<dasdude> It looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless has all the commands required to build a diskless client by hand.  Only mentioning it in case this channel gets logged and posted somewhere.
<hads_> Yeah, the one I was referring to.
<mishehu> ok, I updated from 9.04 to 9.10, and it killed vnc.  how can I get the vnc server going again?  I can only access the machine at the moment via ssh
<ToeBee> mishehu: I believe the mythbuntu control center has an option to enable VNC
<mishehu> ToeBee: it does, but I need access to X for that
<mishehu> anyway, I'll just deal with it yesterday
<ToeBee> you can do X forwarding through ssh
<ToeBee> use ssh -X
<ToeBee> and run the control center through that
<ToeBee> assuming you're coming from a linux host as well
<jst> hey guys, i added the avenard.org release repository for a clean install of karmic... however, when trying to install mythtv-frontend, i get errors saying that libdirectfb-1.0.0 and librawl1394-8 are not installable (they're obsolete... i have newer versions of both installed). how can i fix this?
<jst> hello, jester(s)
<jst> anyone?
<jtmoney> uhm, jst here
<jtmoney> not sure if i authenticaed correctly with identserv
<hads> The avenard repo isn't really needed for karmic.
<jtmoney> ohh, well i just wanted the latest nvidia drivers too
<jtmoney> i guess i should have compiled them manually and saved the hassle
<hads> It should work if you want to use it I guess, but you'll need to talk to the guy himself if it's broken.
<jtmoney> is there any way i can tell apt-get that packagex-0.8 isn't installed, but packagex-1.2 is installed, so use that?
<jtmoney> well, i tried disabling the avenard repository and installing mythtv that way... but it wants to remove nvidia-190-glx and install nvidia-180-glx
<hads> It will need to be solved in the repository by jya
<hads> Yes, karmic standard repos don't have 190
<jtmoney> alright, clearly this repo has dependency issues :-X
<jtmoney> guess i'll reinstall ;)
<jtmoney> thanks for your help
<hads> Uh, if you stick around longer you probably don't need to reinstalled.
<hads> s/ed//
<alyssum_> i have a large collection of movies and tv series and would like to automatically grab metadata for them and update my mythtv database.  i have been trying to use jamu for this but it can't even find my video files, not to mention it's a config nightmare.  isn't there an easy solution for this?
<luke> when mythtv starts to record something i scheduled it locks me to that one channel? if i look at status it says one tuner is recording and one is idle... should i be able to watch other channels while it is recording?
<hads> Depends on the type of tuner.
<luke> hads, its a hauppauge HVR-2200
<fuxxy> Can anyone pastebin me the current mythfrontend wrapper script?
<Elwell> hmm installing just frontend removes NTP?
<tgm4883> Elwell, shouldn't
<Elwell> saw it scroll past in the installer window - not had chance to dig deep
<tgm4883> i'll try testing when I get home unless someone beats me to it
<Elwell> (this is from the iso installer)
<mishehu> ok I'm pleasantly surprised, especially after the ubuntu 9.10 /. post from yesterday
<mishehu> nothing really broke when I updated from 9.04 to 9.10
<MythbuntuGuest50> Hello,  I am looking at building a htpc using a zotec Ion board.  can you run front and back end at same time?
<styelz> hello, does mythstream still come with mythtv 0.22 ?
<mrand> styelz: Mythbuntu/ubuntu packages do not carry it.  http://home.kabelfoon.nl/~moongies/streamtuned.html implies that it was ported to 0.22, but I don't know the current state of it.
<styelz> i keep getting   mythstream: Depends: mythtv-frontend but it is not going to be installed
<styelz> ah
<styelz> thanks
<styelz> hope it works, else im going back to 21
<styelz> thanks mrand, that answered all my q's
<gnome42> hmm, what is the best way to move recordings between backends? Is there some easy way to keep the recording metadata?
<mrand> gnome42:  The old method is described here: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-23.html#ss23.7     It would be best if you moved it between databases of the same version.  If you aren't, you might want/need to use the -c command.   But the mythtv developers would like veryone to start following what is described here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore   (you'd want a partial restore)
<gnome42> mrand: thanks for the info.
<bojan> hallo
<bojan> i have a problem trying to setup an input connection with Sundtek Media Pro for DVB-C
<bojan> there are 101 channels found but they don't appear in channel editor and can't be watched in the "Watch TV" frontend menu
<bojan> does someone know how to setup Sundtek Media Pro to work with MythTV?
<cba123> I can't seem to get mythmusic to output over hdmi, mythvideo does fine if I use "alsa:device=hdmi" but mythmusic doesn't.  Running updated Karmic.  Any ideas?
<Cuco3> can someone help me out
<Cuco3> i have the audio delay when using mythtv, I'm trying the "Troubleshooting Audio" section of the mythtv wiki, but there doesn't appear to be a "CAPTUR source"
<Cuco3> using ubuntu 9.04 and alsamixer 1.0.18
<mrand> cuco3, you might have better luck asking on the mythbuntu forums.  Be sure to post exactly what settings you have, and how you are getting audio out (HDMI or  sound card [what chipset], etc).  You might also play with a few settings in the frontend... "video as base for sound", for example.
<Cuco3> ty mrand.
<Cuco3> i'll try it out
<Cuco3> well i was hoping to get this going before basketball starts. oh well, some other day.
<Cuco3> thanks again mrand, i'll bbl
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-05
<hads> That's interesting. I just did a reinstall on my oldest slave backend and somehow the tuner on my master backend got deleted.
<mersault> hmmm... I selected to install the vnc service when installing my backend, but how do I enable and use it?
<mersault> Does mythmusic work with storage groups, or is it still necessary to grab that off a local directory or NFS mount?
<mersault> in 9.10, that is
<hads> No mythmusic doens't
<rcampbel> ubuntu 9.04 x64 clean reinstall. Moving to 0.22... added mythbuntu repo. installed most mythtv 0.22 pkgs. config incomplete. Now, I see upgraded mkgs available, but many of the want to remove existing pkgs - are there dep probs with the 0.22-fixes for jaunty?
<hads> Why not go with Karmic?
<tgm4883> rcampbel, hmm, which repo?
<tgm4883> superm1, ping
<tgm4883> hads, rcampbel looks like the PPA's are backed up
<rcampbel> hads: because its my living room entertainment ctr, i.e. production host
<tgm4883> rcampbel, I would hold off on upgrading for a few days. Looks like the PPA's are backed up from the release. It should all be sorted after a while
<tgm4883> basically what happened is all the amd64 packages built, but we are still waiting on i386
<rcampbel> I'm trying a new install on 0.22 on 9.04 from the PPAs on X64
<rcampbel> not as smooth as in the past
<tgm4883> and IIRC, mythtv-common is a arch independent package, thus built on the i386 servers
<tgm4883> well, it's only not smooth, because the PPA's are so backed up
<tgm4883> which is because they moved some servers for release
<mersault> a new install of 9.10 is WAY smoother than a new install of 9.04 was
<tgm4883> either way, don't upgrade from the mythbuntu-repos if you are on 64-bit for a few days
<mersault> tgm4883: will that affect us 9.10 users as well?
<tgm4883> mersault, yes
<tgm4883> well, let me check, but probably
<hads> If you were using Karmic then you don't need to bother with PPAs
<tgm4883> looks like it is affecting karmic, jaunty, and intrepid
<tgm4883> hads, not even for the latest mythtv builds?
<tgm4883> hads, the PPA should contain newer packages than karmic has
<hads> Yeah but nothing much has changed since 0.22.0+fixes22594 really.
<hads> i.e. it works.
<tgm4883> what about RC2?
<hads> rc2 isn't in karmic but what I'm saying is that not a whole lot has changed. So a general user could just use karmic without issues.
<mrand> I don't know... I'd prefer running the latest on the rc2 branch.  there are some bug fixes, with more to come still: http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset?new=22679%40branches%2Frelease-0-22-fixes&old=22594%40branches%2Frelease-0-22-fixes
<mrand> (that diff ignores a ton of documentation changes 2 days ago)
<mrand> s/rc2/fixes
<hads> That diff isn't much really.
<hads> Theme fixes, and a couple of crashes that a general user may not ever run into.
<mrand> You're correct, each is not huge - but at the same time, each is also important enough that they it was worth holding up the release even longer to make the changes.
<mrand> the problem is that our user base is so large, some users WILL run into it.
<hads> *shrug*
<hads> Least it's installable.
<mrand> Then we'll be stuck dealing with bug reports on things that have already been fixed.
<Essobi> or it's for leopard
<Essobi> Should I have to use AppleHDA patcher?
<Essobi> Mmm.. doesn't look like it.
<mersault> Just so I make sure, if I want jamu to be it's most effective then I should make sure all the tv shows I have have all the data in their filenames necessary to find them (title - 1x01 - subtitle.avi, for instance), because it doesn't look at the folder structure at all, correct?
<Essobi> MEh... I've gotten no where.
<Essobi> lol.. wrong window
<styelz> hi, since upgrading to 9.10, i have an issue with audio sharing (i think). if i have Mythfrontend open i cant use any other app to access audio. is that normal?
<mrand> styelz: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579 for potential work-arounds
<styelz> wow, thanks mrand. worked
<mrand> styelz: No problem.  Thank the users that found that work-around.  Hopefully 9.10 will have audio (finally) sorted out.
<hads> 10.04?
<mrand> indeed, hads.  thanks.
<superm1> tgm4883, pong
<oobe> ping
<Ray1> hello, thanks in advance for any help...I have just upgraded to mythbuntu 9.10 and it is working great.  I noticed the mythweb streaming via flowplayer works great, with one exception.  Is there a way to skip around within the video?  If I try, it starts the video over at the begining
<mrand> Ray1: I'm not 100% sure, but I seem to recall that seeking is not currently supported.
<Ray1> thanks mrand, i will keep an eye out for news on this...is there a low-flow rss feed that annouces these sorts of things?
<MythbuntuGuest60> I am trying to install Mythbuntu over Vista 64. I can't make a bootable Live CD.  I downloaded mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso and burned it to a CD, I tried extracting to a CD too. No joy. The PC ignores the cd and boots Vista. I made both boot drives the CD to force the issue and then I get a non system disk error.  What am I doing wrong?
<superm1> running away after 4 minutes without an answer
<mishehu> superm1: you weren't quick enough!  how dare you be busy with other things!  *grin*
<superm1> hehe
<duffrecords> I think I have some incorrect information in my mythconverg database.  I can watch a particular channel, but if I try to record it, this error is in the log: Could not find channel 9_1 in TVCT
<duffrecords> the other channels are fine
<MythbuntuGuest23> I submitted my question, I don't understand how this chat works to return an answer (then I guess I won't get this one either)
<mrand> MythbuntuGuest23: there are (sometimes) other people in this channel that might know the answer to your question and will answer it.
<mrand> Other times, either no-one is near their computer, or they don't know the answer.
<mrand> As for your CD, are you trying to install Mythbuntu within a Windows NTFS partition?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Yes
<mrand> If you put the CD in the drive after Windows has booted up, and you open an explorer window to "my computer", you should see all your drives, including the CD drive.  What happens when you double click the drive there?
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto would be useful
<superm1> pending your response, it sounds like you just might have been burning incorrectly
<MythbuntuGuest23> I get a list of folders and files including Wubi.exe
<superm1> what tool were you using to burn?  the boot sector of the image won't get properly added if you just "extract" to the DVD
<MythbuntuGuest23> I used the windows tool and just told it to extract to the CD.
<superm1> Yeah, that won't work
<superm1> follow that link i posted above, and it will explain to you a couple of ways to do it from windows
<superm1> if you have a spare USB stick w/ at least 1 gig free, it's also got directions on how to do it from a USB stick
<MythbuntuGuest23> Great, thanks, My USB stick is too small for that.
<williammanda> The screen saver stays enabled during the use of mythtv videos & recordings. My frontend log says that DPMS is disabled. Also I installed ubuntu 9.10 then mythtv via the mythtv control center. This is the first time for this problem over several mythtv versions. Any ideas?
<williammanda> Also the problem is occuring on two computers in my mythtv network.
<MythbuntuGuest60> need help, I'm adding a 2nd hard drive to my mythbuntu 8.04 with .21 svn updates, and I want to put videos into it so mythvideo will show both locations, I have read lvm is an option, what is my simplest option to do this
<hads> The easyest way would be just using the two drives separately.
<hads> In the mythtv settings just add the paths like so; /mnt/videos:/mnt/new-drive
<hads> Hmm, easiest.
<MythbuntuGuest60> cool, thanks
<MythbuntuGuest60> will doing it by adding one path on 1 hard drive, the other on #2 hard drive, and when i go to the video page, it will show videos in both paths?  Does this also work for mythtv files?
<hads> No for recordings you use storage groups
<MythbuntuGuest60> ok, so Storage groups when I start using mythtv for recordings, and this method for videos.  My blu-ray's are filling my drive, but I want to keep it, so I'm just adding another TB tonight, thanks.
<hads> When using 0.22 you would use storage groups for both
<MythbuntuGuest60> i'll have to check, i had to do the vdpau updates, I thought it was .21, maybe it is .22
<hads> If you're using 8.04 it will be 0.21
<MythbuntuGuest60> is there a link on setting up storage groups?
<MythbuntuGuest60> ok, so I do have .21 then, thx
<MythbuntuGuest60> do you know if current myth updates support HD-DTS soudn?
<hads> Storage Groups page on the mythtv wiki should tell you
<hads> I magine so
<MythbuntuGuest60> i haven't seen it in any supported lists yet, so i have to strip the sound down to dts to make it work
<MythbuntuGuest60> Anbody know how to make HD-DTS sound from a ripped blu-ray show up with 8.04 and .21 svn updates, all else is well and stripping sound down works fine
<hads> Maybe it doesn't
<MythbuntuGuest60> i use the mythfrontend player, "i think", but i'm wondering if ffmpeg or mplayer has fixed this, as the problem seems to be ffmpeg can't see it, it is a known issue, just not sure if it is resolved
<superm1> williammanda, there is an open bug on that
<superm1> it's a bug in gnome-screensaver
<superm1> it's not properly responding to --poke
<hads> Odd that I'm not running into it with the frontend that's using gnome here.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-06
<squidly> anyone have an issue where mythth loses all the cover art and stuff for your movies
<tgm4883> squidly, no
<tgm4883> multiple frontends?
<squidly> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> hmm
<squidly> I was tryign to fix mythweb
<squidly> opened up videos and it said missing all cover art
<squidly> and sence then boom
<squidly> nada
<tgm4883> thats odd
<squidly> yea tell me about it
<squidly> though it still show the cover art for things like tv seriies
<williammanda> One question... concerning fanart, etc.... for recordings....
<squidly> williammanda: what about em
<williammanda> that was working on a slave backend / frontend...and now its not
<williammanda> not sure what happened?
<williammanda> I'm not setup for the new storage group since it can't play iso, etc...
<williammanda> does that have anything to do with it?
<williammanda> It works well on the master BE/FE
<hads> If you aren't using storage groups then you need to share the directories to other frontends with NFS or some other network filesystem.
<user_> i have been having a hard time getting mythtv to work ive tried mythbuntu 9.04 and 9.10 and i get it all installed I add the cards and video source but when I scan the channels it gets to channel 8 and freezes at 5% I have the hvr-1600 and an ati wonder pro card both have the same problem
<wipeout> i think this hvr-1600 is a good card with the dual tuners and qam but i cant seem to get it to work anyone have a suggestion on a differant card with similar specs or a solution to get it to work?
<whoDat_> where does mythfrontend get autostarted? can't seem to find where.
<SteveG> I have to restart the backend on after a boot or mythtv-backend can not see my four PVR-150 cards.  In 9.10 where is mythtv-backend autostarted?  I did not see it in the rc2.d (Or any of the rc directories.)
<rhpot1991> SteveG: its started by upstart
<SteveG> rhpot19991: Thanks, Does upstart sequence the init.d scripts or just execute them all?
<hads> SteveG: I remember seeing a bug someone was talking about where mythfrontned was starting before the devices were populated with udev. Perhaps that's the issue?
<hads> whoDat_: It's started from ~/.config/autostart/
<hads> SteveG: It involved adjusting the 'start on' line in /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<whoDat_> hads: where does xfce start?
<whoDat_> I would think it would be in /etc/X11/xinit or /Xsession
<whoDat_> but dont see it
<superm1> /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<styelz> can someone help me with installing mythstream on karmic?
<tgm4883> styelz, download source, compile, install
<styelz> i get this error when i make
<styelz> http://pastebin.com/m5397571e
<styelz> probably missing some package, not sure what one though
<tgm4883> IIRC, you have to put it in the mythplugins source packages
<tgm4883> is there not a readme?
<styelz> oh, is that what that meant
<styelz> heh
<styelz> im being lazy
<SteveG> hads: Thanks for the info.  Do you have any experience with customizing upstart scripts?  I have been trying for 30 mins to customize with little results.  I want to wait until ivtv is loaded/running to have mythtv-backend run.
<tgm4883> SteveG, that seems like a good idea
<tgm4883> file a bug?
<SteveG> tgm4883
<tgm4883> thats my name
<SteveG> ;tmg4883: I wanted to solve it before I file a bug.  I have only been looking into upstart for 30 mins but I am not finding a huge amount of documentation.  I did find one post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723896 that had some info from a header fiel but I have not been able to get it 100% yet.
<superm1> SteveG, you probably want to add something like "on started udev"
<superm1> look at /etc/init/hal.conf
<superm1> and check with the guys in #upstart too
<superm1> SteveG, you can see it at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythtv/mythtv-fixes/annotate/head%3A/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart
<SteveG> superm1: Thanks!
<rhpot1991> I did a review on System 76's Meerkat Ion being used as a MythTV Frontend if anyone is interested: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/2
<superm1> SteveG, i'd be very interested if you come up with a solution for your ivtv pitfalls
<superm1> be sure to file a bug if so :)
<hads> That's interesting, I've got an IVTV card and don't see that.
<superm1> he might just have faster hardware
<Haffe> ION you say.
<Haffe> Can I offload transcoding to the GPU as well?
<superm1> not currently, i know that was one of the ideas thrown around though
<Haffe> Ok.
<badinf> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<hads> This is an early Core 2 Duo so it's not too slow.
<hads> I was going to say could depend on what's installed and starting at boot but I just remember that I reinstalled that slave backend the other day.
<heretic> hi
<Guest63830> does a backend only installation of mythbuntu fit on a 3gb partition?
<superm1> Guest63830, it should
<superm1> you'll need more space for recordings though...
<Guest63830> yeah of cource, thx
<Guest63830> is it possible to encrypt the system partition like on a normal ubuntu installation?
<superm1> you can encrypt your home
<superm1> but encrypting the system requires the alternate installer
<superm1> which we dont support
<williammanda> I have a question concerning storage groups...
<williammanda> I setup two storage groups on the master BE...recordings and livetv
<williammanda> do I need to setup the same two storage groups on the slave BE if I'm not using the new storage group function? I'm using .22 version but since it does allow viewing of iso, etc ... files I want to set it up like version .21
<williammanda> does not allow
<williammanda> the reason for the storage group question is that I'm trying to get the artwork working for recordings on the slave BE
<cgregan> Hello All.....I was wondering if there was a particular remote control that was the most popular and the most highly supported?
<cgregan> BTW - Just installed Mythbuntu 9.10 on an AMD-64 device......it all just worked. Great job!!!
<superm1> cgregan, microsoft media center edition remotes are the best way to go
<superm1> nearly all the buttons work OOTB
<superm1> you can usually find them for about 30 bucks on newegg or amazon
<superm1> thanks for the nice feedback :)
<cgregan> superm1: Hmmm......Microsoft eh.......I would have to do some serious explaining to my FLOSS friends! :-)
<superm1> hehe.
<superm1> the remotes are quite ubiquitous which is one of the primary reasons they're so well supported
<cgregan> superm1: Ok.....maybe I can just put a "Circle of Friends" sticker over the offending logos. Thanks :-)
<williammanda> I have a question about nfs and mythtv directories
<williammanda> I know if I want to have files on computer a to been seen on computer b.....
<williammanda> I need to export computer A's files and use fstab on computer B
<williammanda> well this doesn't need to be done with mythtv recordings file...correct?
<williammanda> if so...is this because a storage group was setup?
<williammanda> if so ...why is a recordings directory setup in export?
<Parallx> what are the settings for audio trhough hdmi on mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> williammanda, correct, no, I don't know
<williammanda> lol ty
<williammanda> ok if the recordings directory doesn't need it the livetv doesn't either correct?
<tgm4883> williammanda, right
<williammanda> another topic then....
<williammanda> concerning the artwork...banner, coverart abd fanart....
<williammanda> I have this working on the master BE bt not on the slave BE
<williammanda> I have exported all the artwork directories on the master BE and setup fstab on the slave BE...anything else to do?
<williammanda> sorry this is for the recordings
<tgm4883> aren't those all in storage groups?
<williammanda> sorry ....I'm setting it up for ver .21 since .22 won't work with iso and vob files
<Parallx> where should I place my external video files for mythtv to see them?
<tgm4883> mythtv 0.22 works with ISO's and VOB's, just storage groups does not
<tgm4883> and 0.21 doesn't have support for fanart, etc for recordings
<tgm4883> so wtf are you talking about?
<williammanda> right ...I meant the storage groups
<tgm4883> Parallx, /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<tgm4883> williammanda, what does iso and vob files have to do with recordings?
<Parallx> mmm   I can''t see any
<Parallx> No files found
<williammanda> I was trying to give some information on where I was....
<williammanda> start over then....
<williammanda> I'm using .22 and I have setup mythtv as ver .21 storage groups...
<williammanda> so to get the artwork for recordings to work on a slave BE....
<williammanda> I have created the artwork directories on the slave using fstab and exported from the master BE...but I don't get any artwork for the reordings
<williammanda> I can see that the files in the artwork directories on the slave BE/FE
<tgm4883> williammanda, use storage groups
<williammanda> for just the artwork correct?
<tgm4883> and the recordings
<tgm4883> but yea
<tgm4883> just not for videos
<williammanda> OK
<williammanda> so I don't need the fstab entries on the slave BE/FE for artwork either correct?
<Parallx> I can't find my videos anywhere
<tgm4883> williammanda, right
<tgm4883> Parallx, misplace them?
<williammanda> ty I appreciate it
<Parallx> on mythtv, I mean
<tgm4883> williammanda, np
<tgm4883> Parallx, what version?
<Parallx> mythbuntu 9.10
<tgm4883> Parallx, do you have ISO's or VOB's?
<Parallx> mpg ?
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> hit M, then scan for changes
<Parallx> M => system menu
<Parallx> shutdown, about, and cancel
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> do you have mythvideo installed?
<Parallx> yes
<Parallx> apt.get tells me i have it
<tgm4883> go into mythvideo
<tgm4883> should be under media or something
<Parallx> how?
<Parallx> I'm really new in mythtv
<tgm4883> what is listed on the menu you are on?
<Parallx> Media Library, Watch video
<tgm4883> go into media library
<Parallx> ok got it now
<tgm4883> whats listed in there?
<tgm4883> you got it now?
<Parallx> now i have another Q
<Parallx> video works, audio doesn't
<tgm4883> ask away
<radioshack> does audio work outside of mythtv?
<Parallx> on mplayer, I use ao=alsa:hdmi
<Parallx> and works perfect
<radioshack> fun times
<radioshack> !hdmi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hdmi
<radioshack> hmm
<Parallx> even if I use the -ac hwac3 to get DTS and dolby
<Parallx> but I don't know how it should me done in mythtv
<tgm4883> !sound
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Sound_Troubleshooting
 * Parallx is reading 
<Parallx> works now, thanks Zinn
<Parallx> do I have to install something to be able to listen to music, I press play but i don't hear ogg nor mp3
<Essobi> http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2009/11/https-ssl-attack-vector-discovered-fix-is-on-the-way.ars
<jimknopf> hello together ... I need a little bit help with the new mythbuntu 9.10 version
<jimknopf> with 9.04 everything was fine...with 9.10 I have no access to my video collection...everything is empty and I have trouble with my dvb-s skystar card :(
<jimknopf> the music part is perfect
<rhpot1991> jimknopf: did you check to see if the mythvideo is pointing towards your videos?
<jimknopf> it's better than nothing ;)
<rhpot1991> there is a storage directory setup for them at /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<rhpot1991> you can map that elsewhere, or point mythvideo itself at files like you used to in older versions
<rhpot1991> hopefully that didn't confuse you more :)
<jimknopf> the new version is just a confusing ;)
<jimknopf> my videos and music is on an external drive
<jimknopf> the music is ok and the video part makes trouble
<jimknopf> I think the mappings have to be fine
<jimknopf> do you have an idea why my dvb-s decoder makes trouble in mythtv and works very well with kaffeine?
<jimknopf> the sound of some channels is very bad and with kaffeine its ok
<mrand> jimknopf: you'd need to google around for your particular model device and see if anyone else has reported trouble on it.  If not, it would be good to collect logs and submit them to the mythtv group.
<jimknopf> ok
<jimknopf> google is always the first I look for support
<jimknopf> but I didn't find anything about 9.10
<jimknopf> with 9.04 I didn't have trouble...maybe I will go back
<mrand> 9.04 with 0.22 mythtv?
<jimknopf> no...standard 9.04 mythbuntu
<jimknopf> I think it was 0.21
<mrand> Yes, 0.21 was "standard" on 9.04.
<hads> What model card?
<jimknopf> technisat skystar 2
<hads> Should work, I have one here.
<jimknopf> Techsan Electronics Co Ltd B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip / Technisat SkyStar2 DVB card (rev 02)
<hads> I have Rev 2.6d
<jimknopf> yes..it works...but some german channel ... pro7, rtl and the other of this group have a very bad sound
<hads> I doubt it's the card.
<jimknopf> can't be..because kaffeine works fine
<jimknopf> have to be a problem with the channelscan maybe
<jimknopf> if I do a channel scan I use this parameter: frequence 12551500 Vertikal symbolrate 22000000
<Parallx> is 0.22 working with DTS-HD?
<jimknopf> I use the digital optical output
<jimknopf> Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 970f
<jimknopf> it's the gigabyte mainbboard MA785GMT-UD2H
<rhpot1991> jimknopf: as far as your videos, verify they are in the correct directory or that a storage group is pointing at them, then hit m or i when in the videos section and make sure you scan for changes
<jimknopf> that was it!
<jimknopf> I'm an idiot ;(
<jimknopf> I forgot the scan
<jimknopf> thanks ... now I have only the problem with the tv card
<jimknopf> I have one more question about the video section...is it possible to get german information?
<hads> Check out the ofdb.py grabber
<jimknopf> with the oldversion 0.21 there was a problem with ofdb.py
<jimknopf> it is fixed in 0.22
<henrik_> Anyone who know lircd and mce reciver?
<MythbuntuGuest96> will the usb wintv-hvr950 work (pug and play)?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest96, I haven't tested 9.10, but last I checked you had to install the firmware for it
<tyce> anyone use a mac mini (w/ apple bt keyboard) and manage to keep it working after upgrading to 9.10, .22?
<hipitihop> anyone know how to stop usbhid grabbing my remote so I can try and get lirc going ?
<superm1> you need an fdi rule hipitihop
<superm1> take a look at the fdi file shipped in the lirc package for an example
<hipitihop> superm1, not quite sure what you mean but googling thanks.... is the sample file already installed somewhere ?
<superm1> hipitihop, look at "dpkg -L lirc | grep fdi"
<superm1> that's the example file i'm talking about
<tyce> how do you tell your .lirc/mythtv file that when you hold the button down, it means something dofferent?
<tyce> *different
<hipitihop> superm1, I see, /usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/20thirdparty/lirc.fdi  Would this be active or do you have to copy it somewhere once I set it up for my device
<superm1> hipitihop, that's an active location, but you can copy it into /etc/hal/fdi/* after renaming it so its not ever overwritten by a package
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-07
<hipitihop> superm1, ok thanks .. just reading http://www.lirc.org/html/devinput.html to see what I need to change in the fdi
<hads> tyce: You can't AFAIK
<hads> Myth doesn't support that
<hipitihop> superm1, done that and now it is listed as ignored which is progress, however "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" still shows Driver=usbhid and irw fails to show anything. anything I need to check ? lshal etc here http://paste.ubuntu.com/311999/
<hipitihop> alsow trying to make sense of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175001 as it may be my problem too
<hipitihop> I have tried ATTRS{idVendor}=="15c2", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0043", OPTIONS=="ignore_device" in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-lirc.rules but no effect :-(
<tyce> hads: that's pretty much what I've come up with...  thanks
<hipitihop> hmm dmesg shows [    3.895274] input: HID 15c2:0043 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4
<hipitihop> [    3.895492] generic-usb 0003:15C2:0043.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.01 Mouse [HID 15c2:0043] on usb-0000:00:04.0-4/input0
<hipitihop> [    3.906295] generic-usb 0003:15C2:0043.0003: hiddev96,hidraw2: USB HID v1.00 Device [HID 15c2:0043] on usb-0000:00:04.0-4/input1
<hipitihop> [    3.991074] usb 3-2.1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<hipitihop> [    4.117257] usb 3-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<hipitihop> superm1, it seems after that fdi rule change that it is no linger listed via lsusb, is that to be expected ?
<superm1> you'll find them listed via lshal
<hipitihop> lshal listed a second device...adding additonal match rule to fdi and will see what happens
<orificium> hey hey
<hipitihop> superm1, ok all ignored now but "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" still shows Driver=usbhid and irw fails to show anything ... can I use the the fdi rules to force the driver i.e. lirc_imon ?
<superm1> hipitihop, i dont believe so
<superm1> you might try asking around in #hal or the hal mailing list
<hipitihop> superm1, thanks for your help/time......sigh.... all this pain and hours of searching for what was listed as a supported linux remote grrr
<superm1> well there are lots of people who have lirc_imon based remotes working
<superm1> you're the first i've heard with such pain
<leprasmurf> hello all.  major uprading woes!  9.04 to 9.10, one of the issues is on the desktop, there are 4 bars that look like progress bars "always on top" and very annoying
<leprasmurf> has anyone run into anything like this, or might be able to point me in the right direction?
<superm1> gnome panels on top?
<leprasmurf> it's xfce, no gnome panels that I know of
<leprasmurf> let me take a screenshot...
<leprasmurf> http://www.flickr.com/photos/11372887@N03/4082240960/
<ripperda> hello, after updating to 9.10, I'm having a problem with mtd segfaulting when I try to rip a dvd
<superm1> leprasmurf, well that's really messed up...
<superm1> can you check for some rogue processes that might be making them?
<superm1> were you by chance using the xfce splash mode?
<superm1> ripperda, any chance you can try to catch a backtrace?  you can see if apport will catch it by turning on apport via /etc/default/apport and rebooting
<ripperda> sure, I tried gdb, but the backtrace wasn't very useful. I'll take a look at apport
<ripperda> superm1, do I need to reboot or restart anything after changing that setting?
<superm1> either need to reboot or start the apport upstart task
<superm1> the backtrace you get still won't be useful, but once you send it up to launchpad in a bug report, debugging symbols should in theory get applied against it and spit out something more useful
<superm1> if that's still not working out, can walk you through how to locally pull the debugging symbols down
<ripperda> sure
<leprasmurf> superm1: sorry, forgot I had the chat room up.  xfce splash mode?
<leprasmurf> they didn't show up until after the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<ripperda> superm1, filed bug 477174
<whoDat_> how do i fix auto-login on 9.10?
<whoDat_> it not only doesn't work, sometimes I have to log in 3-5 times.
<squish102> how has the distro upgrade been from 9.04 to 9.10? any horror stories?
<mrand> whoDat_: hold on a sec, let me dig something up
<squish102> my 9.04 is running just great, when myth 0.22 is released, will it be backported to 9.04?
<whoDat_> mrand: okay.
<mrand> whoDat_: check out Bug 463314
<Zinn> Bug 463314 in mythbuntu "User login forced at bootup of mythbuntu 9.10" [High, Triaged] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/463314
<whoDat_> mrand: I tried what was in this thread already :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308845&highlight=mythbuntu+login+bug
<mrand> squish102: 0.22 is available via the auto-builds for 9.04, but won't be "officially" backported to 9.04
<mrand> squish102: overall it has not been bad.  (1) One minor upgrade problem is the above bug... most users fix this very easily.  (2) A couple have had driver-level regressions  which is a risk of any and all upgrades.  (3) Sound gets the in way of a few people.
<whoDat_> mrand: yeah I tried the solution there, still doesn't work. even though I still have to login, when I go to the "login screen" under setup it says it's set for automatic login. heh
<mrand> whoDat_: not sure then.  did you try disabling it, and then reenabling it?
<whoDat_> i will try that. a couple others posted in that thread that they tried it and it didnt fix it for them either.
<whoDat_> should i disable it, log out, log back in, then re-enable, then log out, then reboot?
<mrand> whoDat_: well, did you do the "right-click and chose Applications, System, then Login Screen.", or did you replace some files on your own?
<whoDat_> i've tried both.
<whoDat_> tried the Login Screen gui first.
<mrand> Login screen gui worked fine for me and lots of others, so it is a puzzle why it might be failing for some.
<squish102> thanks mrand
<mrand> !login
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about login
<whoDat_> mrand: can you pastebin your custom.conf so I can compare?
<mrand> sure  give me a sec.
<mrand> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d7946bfa5
<whoDat_> thanks!
<whoDat_> oh you actually have timed login enabled. I will try that since it's the only difference.
<whoDat_> so you actually see the gdm login screen for 10 seconds?
<whoDat_> hahaha.. now it shows the 10 second timer clock...when the time is up, the screen flickers, and then goes back to the login screen without a timer.
<mrand> That's crazy.
<whoDat_> can i use xdm with xfce rather than gdm?
<mrand> whoDat_: I don't know if it would work or not.  I've read that, in general, xdm isn't great - but I haven't tried it.
<mrand> superm1 might have some other idea(s) for the auto-login, but he probably won't be online anytime soon.  When I see him, I'll ask him and if there are any new ideas, we'll post them to that forum thread.
<cba123> How can I get "folder view" to sort files by release date?  As in to list a movie before it's sequel, or a TV Episodes in order?  I don't like the browse "TV/Movie" style though.  Running a completely updated Mythbuntu Karmic.
<Jester86> is anyone here having problems with the new mythtv's video manager?
<Jester86> mine has dumped the poster/background index twice now and it has never allowed me to manually enter the imdb number for movies
<Jester86> i enter it and nothing happens
<pteague> i'm thinking of updating my hardy backend & intrepid frontend to jaunty...  anything i need to be aware of? like a change in database tables, etc for mythtv?
<Jester86> pteague, i'm new to myth however i do love the karmic myth ;)
<pteague> has karmic been officially released yet?  asking cause i've been busy & a bit out of it
<Jester86> pteague, i believe so
<Jester86> i had the RC b4 then the next day or so final was released..
<pteague> then i probably need to check out karmic at some point
<Jester86> honestly.. its not too bad
<Jester86> has some problems but they've updated about any issue already
<pteague> i have 2 computers that have been issues on occasion in the past... my desktop has an nvidia dual-monitor set up & my laptop is a macbook pro >.>
<Jester86> i have dual monitors also
<Jester86> after i installed ubuntu 9.10 i played hell trying to get dual monitors back..
<Zinn> Jester86: Please watch your language.
<Jester86> for some reason it was only seeing one..
<Jester86> after updating to the newest driver and everything else i finally got smart and tried messing with the dvi cables
<Jester86> after giggling them and trying to re-tighten it picked up the other monitor no prob
<Jester86> evidently it as connected well enough to display picture but not for the card to sense the other monitor
<pteague> yeah, i recently had issues after a reinstall because of a failed hard drive... turned out i hadn't plugged in the 2nd monitor >.>
<Jester86> haha
<Jester86> i dont feel so bad then ;)
<pteague> it had been a couple months since replacing the hd & messing with dual monitors... still not sure if i want to mirror /home or set it up yet another raid5
<seanthegeek> After i updated to 9.10, myths upnp is not working, Also, the hostname does not resolve when i ping it from other hosts. It has a stic IP that I can ping though.
<Jester86> seanthegeek, i had the sam issue
<Jester86> it doesnt resolve hostname and i cannot assign a static ip due to my router being a POS
<Jester86> however it does dynamic dhcp so it keeps giving my mac address the same ip so its cool
<Jester86> but yeah hostname doesnt work for w/e reason
<Jester86> i just used ip in my fstab to mount my network drives
<pteague> hostname not resolving is a dns issue...  if you have a router with a dns server that might not have a record for your box... or else you need to update /etc/hosts
<pteague> Jester86: can you set your router up to give a dhcp client an ip address based on the mac address?
<seanthegeek> sadly, this also means mythfrontend hosts  cant find the backend
<Jester86> pteague, some you can set.. mine seems to be doing it automatically
<Jester86> seanthegeek, tahts an ip issue
<pteague> seanthegeek: update their /etc/hosts with the ip address & hostname of the backend or else fix your router
<Jester86> all you need to do is figure out the ip of your backend.. unless the port is blocked it should be fine
<Jester86> you'll have to have your router forward ports 6543-6547 to your masterbackend's ip address
<pteague> Jester86: i ended up just getting 2 buffalo wireless routers off ebay with dd-wrt already installed...  best choice i've made with routers so far i think
<Jester86> thats cool
<seanthegeek> it does not need ports forwarded, these are local boxes
<Jester86> i'm sticking w/ dlink.. this is my roommates linksys tho :-\
<Jester86> seanthegeek, .. so you're staying all within the same router?
<seanthegeek> yes, the setup worked fine until the update to 9.10, that was tghe only change i made
<pteague> hostname not resolving is a dns issue... requires either modifying /etc/hosts on the frontends or fixing your dns to point to the static ip
<Jester86> seanthegeek, are you calling out your backend by name or ip?
<seanthegeek> the frontenend was auto detecting the backend
<seanthegeek> i used to be able to ping myth.local and gget to resolve
<seanthegeek> the hostname is set to myth
<Jester86> seanthegeek, just get on your masterbackend and see what its ip is then put it in on ur frontends, problem solved
<Jester86> should be something like 192.168.1.###
<pteague> it could *possibly* be that you had samba set up a certain way on the backend, frontend, or both & after the update the smb.conf file was reset to maintainers copy
<Jester86> possibly
<pteague> windows protocol annoyingly broadcasts it's information to all the other computers in the network allowing for "auto detection"
<pteague> oh, another possibility, but probably a long shot...  when you initially set up the server it did a dhcp request & set it's hostname on your router with the correct ip address...  when you set your backend to a static ip it stopped requesting from the router & the router just happened to flush the old record at the same time as the update?  but that's assuming the static ip is the same as what the router previously set
<Jester86> pteague, wouldnt the easiest fix simply to be calling everything out by ip?
<Jester86> you figure out your backend's ip by ifconfig then just put it in the front ends and ur done
<Jester86> takes maybe 1 min depending on the number of front ends
<Jester86> i used to have 2 master backends going when i was trying to experiment with different card sets and it took me no time to switch between which backend my frontend was using
<pteague> probably the best way for the average user not wanting to mess with dhcp/router & using a static ip for backend
<Jester86> pteague, in my experience even most dhcp setups still try to give the same ip to the same mac address too so static ip "may" not be needed
<Jester86> depends how many vagabonds he's got on his network really
<Jester86> i suppose transient is really the better word to use lol
<pteague> yeah, but that's kind of dependent on the user, the router disk, & some other factors...  so far i've not had any huge problems except when we had a powerline cut & the UPS the router was plugged into ran out of juice... not sure whether it was simply lack of power or something else, but router was completely reset & was trying to assign different ip addresses >.<
<Jester86> prob cleared his memory if it was w/o power for a while
<pteague> yeah
<Jester86> i'm going to be doing a fresh install w/ 9.10 on both my myth machines later and when i do i'm configuring all of them for static IP anyways
<pteague> i used to do that & keep all the /etc/hosts files synced, but i've got too many machines & i'm even more lazy than i used to be
<Jester86> haha
<Jester86> why bother w/ the host file?
<Jester86> if u call everything out by ip u dont need it ;)
<Jester86> i mean in all reality ur calling it out by ip regardless, just one way it has to ref ur hostfile
<pteague> because i have test servers & use some host names for routing test stuff so i can push things to a different place if i need to...  not to mention ssh'ing into gamma is much easier than remember that it's 192.168.1.xxx
<Jester86> haha
<Jester86> true..
<Jester86> i only have 3 machines so remember ip's is pretty cake
<Jester86> not to mention now they're all under 1 router so i only have one external ip address to remember
<Jester86> for a while i had 2 modems working .. my provider sent me an extra by mistake so i had them both plugged in but after a while they caught on and blocked one's mac address lol
<pteague> hehe
<Jester86> yeah i was kinda pissed when they caught on lol
<Jester86> i was like damn it.. now i gotta run a cat cable out here lol
<Zinn> Jester86: Please watch your language.
<Jester86> man they're really anal about cussing
<Jester86> we're all adults here why in the H.E.L.L. do we have to watch what we say?
<pteague> why is hell a problem?
<Zinn> pteague: Please watch your language.
<Jester86> b/c mom'll beat ur @$$ if she catches you saying it
<rhpot1991> Jester86: this is an ubuntu room, you are supposed to speek on a family friendly level
<rhpot1991> you never know who else is in here, so assume they shouldn't be hearing any curses
<Jester86> thats the problem with the world today, we always have to worry about being PC and not offending someone
<Jester86> and they wonder why people are getting so soft
<mrand> Using polite words and language doesn't make people soft, and doesn't cause problems in the world today.
<Jester86> just like that idiot obama thinking he could go over to the mid east and talk them into playing nice..  sure worked wonders in Iran
<Jester86> not only do the now have even more civil problems but they also have nuclear capabilities
<Jester86> brilliant!
<Jester86> and you don think it makes us soft when our soldiers cant handle getting yelled at by their instructors?
<Jester86> or when kids arent getting punished by their parents b/c its "wrong" to beat ur kids butt?
<mrand> Jester86: no-one is going to engage you on this.  This is a Ubuntu-based support forum for Mythtv on Ubuntu.  One of the hallmarks of Ubuntu is being polite.  It's as simple as that.
<Jester86> you take all the fun out of being a crotchedy old man you realize this?
<rhpot1991> !launguage | Jester86
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about launguage
<Jester86> what did i just get a language for?
<rhpot1991> !language | Jester86
<Zinn> Jester86: Please follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and watch your language.  You can find more information here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<rhpot1991> those are the rules here, please follow them
<Jester86> i will
<rhpot1991> ok thank you
<Jester86> simply b/c u asked so nicely
<Jester86> seriously to .. what was obama thinking when he thought he could just go talk to the middle eastern nations?
<Jester86> tho*
<rhpot1991> Jester86: this isn't the right place to discuss that
<Jester86> thought he could talk to them and that it'd solve something
<Jester86> rhpot1991, obviously theres nothing else being discussed currently
<Jester86> i dunno about you but i'm rather bored just sitting here
<Jester86> however i do have one mythbuntu related inquiry
<rhpot1991> thats fine, but that should be discussed elsewhere
<rhpot1991> mythtv/ubuntu related topics should be discussed in here
<Jester86> my system acts extremely odd when i try to set a static ip
<Jester86> if i set the static ip via /etc/network/interfaces and restart "networking" its fine until i reboot in which case i drops back to the DHCP ip
<Jester86> if i go thru the gui network manager and change the IP to a static then disconnect/reconnect to the network it keeps the ip just fine.. but i cant get access out of my local network ie, no internet
<Jester86> i believe it has to do with my router trying to assign my mac address a specific IP despite the fact its set up for DHCP ip assignment
<rhpot1991> Jester86: when you use the gui did you go ahead and undo your changes to interfaces?
<Jester86> yeah i've done it both ways
<Jester86> and even w/ interfaces set to the same static ip
<Jester86> nothing works
<Jester86> i've mixed and matched any possiblew ay
<Jester86> i think it comes down to the router but i'm unsure
<rhpot1991> I'd verify that the box knows the correct gateway (your router)
<rhpot1991> and check that your router isn't doing something weird like you said
<Jester86> i ahve the same issue w/ ubuntu 9.10 too come to think of it
<rhpot1991> for the record I do static IP's with my router, have that hand them out to mac addresses
<rhpot1991> seems like the most sane way to deal with it
<Jester86> yeah
<Jester86> currently its not a real issue b/c it keeps giving all of my boxes the same IP so..
<Jester86> even w/ dhcp it continues to give the same pc's the same ip which makes me assume its doing dynamic dhcp and is identifying prior IPs via mac address
<superm1> i've not seen such bad breakage whoDat_ or mrand as of yet
<superm1> just heard murmers of it
<superm1> if we can find the root cause, i think it's definitely something to look into SRU'ing
<rhpot1991> Jester86: well if your box already has a lease it will keep getting the same IP
<rhpot1991> I think if you run sudo dhclient it will request a new IP
<Jester86> wel my fear is that i'll suffer a power outage and it will be reassigned a different ip
<rhpot1991> your router should setup how long that lease lives for as well
<Jester86> yes i know but i have restarted the router and been given the same ip
<Jester86> ive heard that if you lose power for an extended period of time then it wont keep in its memory what mac had was ip prior tho
<Jester86> i may just have to set the router to operate static..
<Jester86> but its not my router, its my roommates, so I'm a little :-\ of messing w/ the configurations
<Jester86> but if its what i have to do, i have to do
<sebrock_> Anyone experiencing problems with LCDd and mythlcdserver in 9.10
<sebrock_> my iMON LCD switches from mythlcdserver view and the standard LCDproc heartbeat view all the time...
<rhpot1991> Jester86: I'd ask your room mate to sit down and look at it with you, really sounds like a router issue
<rhpot1991> sebrock_: hmmm I never got around to setting my iMON LCD up, I'll have to get to that and let you know
<Jester86> yeah i know rhpot1991
<Jester86> whats the 1991 stand for anyway rhpot1991
<sebrock_> 9.10 makes it a breeze, but I dont know why it is swapping views all the time, needs investigation
<rhpot1991> Jester86: rhpot = robin hood prince of thieves, 1991 year it was made
<rhpot1991> was my favorite movie some time ago, been using the nick every since
<Jester86> anyone having issues with video manager.. i cant put in the imdb number for movies.. well i can but it doesn't do anything when i do
<rhpot1991> Jester86: they shouldn't be imdb numbers anymore, they should be from tmdb I think
<Jester86> hate to say it rhpot1991 but you dont typically put an o in for of.. lol
<Jester86> hmm
<rhpot1991> http://www.themoviedb.org/
<Jester86> that'd explain the issue lol
<Jester86> so do u just really like that movie or whats the story w/ the name lol
<Jester86> i mean mine is just my call sign
<rhpot1991> had to pick pick a name to use on the interweb, this is what I came up with and have been living with it ever since
<rhpot1991> and yes I do enjoy the movie, but its no longer my favorite
<Jester86> ohh
<Jester86> men in tights was pretty funny too
<rhpot1991> never seen actually
<Jester86> for the tmdb is it just the # at the end of the url?
<Jester86> bc that number didnt work either\
<rhpot1991> Jester86: I think so, I haven't done a manual entry at this point in .22 yet though
<rhpot1991> let me try one
<Jester86> alright
<Jester86> thanks
<Jester86> i'm having an issue of it only pulling the background and not the cover also for some.. i cant do any manual entries tho
<rhpot1991> ya manual number didn't work here
<Jester86> it makes no sense that for the auto search thing u can do oceans 12 and oceans 13 but for 11 you have to have ocean's eleven
<Jester86> well what the junk
<Jester86> why put it in if it doesnt work?
<Jester86> seems like thats what everyone is doing now
<Jester86> everyone is in a hurry to push stuff out the door it gets pushed out b4 tis done
<Jester86> have the same issue at my engineering firm
<Jester86> some of the old timers say they've noticed it in everything over the past decade
<Jester86> from automobiles to operating systems
<rhpot1991> thinking that might not be the right id
<Jester86> i dunno
<Jester86> what other id would it be?
<Jester86> didt seem to have any specific id
<Jester86> unless you need movies/###
<rhpot1991> yep definately not
<Jester86> that way it knwos its a movie and not a recorded television show
<Jester86> whats the actual # then?
<Jester86> or where rather
<rhpot1991> if you do /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/tmdb.pl -M <word>
<rhpot1991> it will show you the ID
<rhpot1991> which doesn't match the URL
<Jester86> hmm
<Jester86> says no file
<Jester86> or command rather
<rhpot1991> Jester86: ya just need to figure out how to get that number from the web interface
<rhpot1991> I gotta run, ping me if you figure out, I'll look into it more later
<rhpot1991> Jester86: might be helpful to ask in #mythtv-users if you can't wait
<Jester86> alright c ya
<whoDat_> where does mythfrontend automaticly start up from? can't find the startup file for it.
<hads> whoDat_: We already had this discussion, was there something else you needed?
<whoDat_> hads: sorry, I must have missed your reply
<whoDat_> I am still digging for it lol
<hads> You answered me at the time :)
<hads> It's in ~/.config/autostart/
<whoDat_> I was sleeptalking ;)
<hads> hehe
<whoDat_> thanks again lol. i removed the mythtv.desktop file
<hads> No worries :)
<whoDat_> hads: i have duals creens set up now and i didnt want myth frontend loading on both screens...
<hads> It should only open on one.
<whoDat_> not with my setup, i am running a seperate x server on each screen.
<hads> Ah
<whoDat_> I bought one of those 7" usb monitors and hooked it up to my mythtv system. its pretty cool, just sits on the stand beside the couch, use it for watching downloads, etc.
<whoDat_> but it doesn't like extended desktop mode, it only works if its the main monitor. so I just created a seperate X server for it.
<torz> hi everyone, I can't get my remote working in mythbuntu 9.10. i have a Wintv-nova-s-hs card from Hauppauge.
<torz> tv works
<torz> everything works but the remote controll
<torz> hi
<torz> i can't get my remote working in mythbuntu
<torz> could use some help
<torz> TV works in 9.04 and 9.10
<torz> only problem is the remote
<torz> hello
<torz> anyone could help me setting up my remote in mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> !forums | torz
<Zinn> torz: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> its normally easier to find hardware help on the forums as well, more likely to find some one there with the same hardware
<torz> i have checked lots of forums
<torz> found nothing so far
<torz> found lots of links to sites already taken down
<rhpot1991> post a new thread
<rhpot1991> with your issues
<rhpot1991> and wait for someone to respond
<torz> i've been trying to get this remote to work for 3 days
<torz> yeh done that
<rhpot1991> make sure to put it in the mythbuntu forums, linked above
<torz> never mind
<torz> ok will do
<torz> thanls
<ve9gfi> how many lircd daemons should I see running at one time?  I have two, and I'm troubleshooting the IR Blaster.  IRW decodes OK.
<ve9gfi> .
<hipitihop> mrand, I think I may be getting closer with my imon lirc issue and udev see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=549379
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-08
<mrand> hipitihop: interesting.  "It is a kernel bug unless I am missing some rule about sysfs timing."
<hipitihop> mrand, that's my interpretation. I played around with a rules file in /etc/udev/rules.d and if I run "sudo udevadm test /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4" which happens to be my device, then it claims "sudo udevadm test /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4"
<hipitihop> sorry, claims "udev_event_execute_rules: device event will be ignored"
<mrand> kinda hard to use when it is being ignored ;-)
<hipitihop> but when the machine reboots, then "sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" still shows it using usbhid driver
<hipitihop> aah, am I missreading the result of the test ?
<hipitihop> mrand, I thought that was the point of the exercise to get udev to ignroe the device and not load usbhid as driver.
<mrand> hipitihop: I assume that is the point as well.
<unimaginative> I upgraded my mythbuntu install to 9.10, and now the 'lirc_mceusb2" module is misisng from the new kernel...
<hipitihop> mrand, do you know if /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid mentioned in step 3 http://mythtvblog.blogspot.com/2008/04/getting-imon-0038-lcd-working-with-lirc.html is correct for ubuntu/karmic ? as all other files in /etc/mdprobe.d are *.conf
<hipitihop>  When I do "/sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid$ sudo echo -n 3-4:1.0 >unbind" I get "-bash: unbind: Permission denied" anyone help ?
<mrand> hipitihop: at least on 9.04, it looks like that was still a valid thing to do.  My wild guess would be 9.10 hasn't changed.  Unless it has :-)   http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2009/10/upgrading-iphone-firmware-using-vmware-and-ubuntu-9-04.html
<mrand> hipitihop: or maybe it has changed to /etc/modprobe.d/usbhid.conf (http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=402888)
<darkfrog> hey guys, just upgraded to 9.10 and I need the 6200ch binary to change channels via firewire, but it's expecting libraw1394-8 and Karmic has libraw1394-11, is there a known solution or an updated version?
<darkfrog> well, on the help.ubuntu.com wiki it says: "NOTE: The 6200.ch changer is included in the Ubuntu MythTV packages and is no longer needed for the Motorola 62xx STBs." but how do I configure Myth to change the channel then?
<rhpot1991> darkfrog: I'm using that to change channels, whats the issue?
<rhpot1991> IIRC I unpacked it and it just worked
<darkfrog> rhpot1991: I downloaded it from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer a long time ago and that's what it references in the "external channel changer" in mythtv-setup...how do I rely on what's built-into mythtv now?
<darkfrog> rhpot1991: are you running Karmic?
<mishehu> wonder how long it will be before my hvr-2250 is in vanilla kernel tree :-/
<hipitihop> mrand, ok sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.0 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/unbind' and sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.1 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/unbind' has managed to et usbhid to let go
<hipitihop> mrand: driver finally listed as (none) see http://paste.ubuntu.com/312942/ ... I guess now the next step is, how to get it to bind lirc_imon
<rhpot1991> darkfrog: yep its in contrib, you should be using it from there
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/
 * hipitihop wonders why so many amphibians here hipitihop, darkfrog, toad
<mrand> hipitihop: Can you keeping track of this stuff so a wiki page or some documentation can be done up once it is all figured out?
<hipitihop> mrand, doing my best, as I sure don't want some other poor bugger to go through thi
<mrand> hehehe.
<hipitihop> I have now removed both the fdi an dudev rules, rebooted and simply done sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.0 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/unbind' and sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.1 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid/unbind' and still listed s no driver
<hipitihop> do you know what the -n arg does on the above ?
<mrand>        -n     do not output the trailing newline
<mrand> (from man echo)
<rhpot1991> anyone else seem to have random recordings that aren't flagging in .22?
<hipitihop> so I'm contemplating reverse to lirc_imon e.g. sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.1 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/lirc_imon/bind'
 * hipitihop runs off to see if irw responds now
<hipitihop> mrand, that's it !!! I did sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.0 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/lirc_imon/bind' and sudo sh -c 'echo -n 3-4:1.1 > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/lirc_imon/bind' and now sudo cat /proc/bus/usb/devices lists both using lirc_imon as the drive... irw finally responds in terminal and responds to all buttons on the remote
<mrand> awesome!
<mrand> you got the 3-4:10 from doing ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usbhid ?
<hipitihop> obviously that is a manual solution so won't survive beyond a reboot, but I will work toward actually getting the rest of lirc config correct for all the keys so I can finally use mythtv with it and worry about automating all this after that
<hipitihop> mrand, I guess that is one way but there can be other divices depending on what is plugged in... holdon going through notes
<hipitihop> ok "dmesg | grep 15c2" in my case shows input: HID 15c2:0043 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4"
<Shred00> there doesn't seem to have been weeklybuilds updates since may.  is that expected?
<Shred00> also, will there be a myth 0.22 release for hardy from mythbuntu?
<mrand> hipitihop:  and so maybe you want to do the following?   udevinfo -a -p /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4
<mrand> to find the modalias.... kinda like what I'd outlined here:http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Gyration-based_MCE_Remotes#udev_method
<mrand> Shred00: sorry, no 0.22 for hardy.
<Shred00> damn.  some people really do buy into the whole LTS thing and not want to run around upgrading whole oses every six months.  :-(  i understand your position too though.
<Zinn> Shred00: Please watch your language.
<mrand> 0.21 was updated not too long ago I think... may doesn't seem right.   Oh, you said weekly builds.  they may have transitioned to "auto-builds" instead.
<Shred00> auto-builds?
<Shred00> Zinn: language?
<mrand> Shred00: yeah, I understand it kinds stinks, but actually the LTS thing is really for the software released around that time.  0.22 is coming 18 months later... almost in time for 10.04 LTS!
<hipitihop> mrand, that doesn't work, but you are correct, you can then do "udevadm info -a -p /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/"
<Shred00> is auto-builds something i should have transitioned to from weeklybuilds?
<ipwnu> hello, I just installed 9.10 today and everything was working fine until i tried to tweak my display using the
<ipwnu> hello, I just installed 9.10 today and everything was working fine until i tried to tweak my display using the
<mrand> Shred00: yes.... check out http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<tgm4883> well weekly builds and auto-builds are the same thing
<Shred00> mrand: indeed, so google led me to
<ipwnu> hello, I just installed 9.10 today and everything was working fine until i tried to tweak my display using the screen setup wizard / appearance
<mrand> tgm4883: he said he hasn't gotten an update since May.  doesn't seem quite right.
<ipwnu> gui width
<tgm4883> hmm
<ipwnu> now I can't get rid of the panel along the top of the screen...
<tgm4883> mrand, check the repo line?
<Shred00> hrm.  maybe it's just the uk mirror that's out of date.  unfortunately the main mirror is not browsable
<tgm4883> Shred00, there are 4 mirrors now
<tgm4883> I would download and install the new mythbuntu-repos package
<hipitihop> mrand, are you trying to get me to go the next step and use http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Gyration-based_MCE_Remotes#udev_method for my modealias so that it is automated ?
<Shred00> weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org has 0.21.0+fixes21768-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1 which is the same as uk.weekly... which shows in a Packages file that has not been modified since May
<tgm4883> also, it's worth noting that yes, LTS is Long Term Support, but that doesn't mean you get new releases backported to it
<Shred00> yeah, i'm examining that package now
<mrand> hipitihop: I'm no expert, but yes, I was wondering if that would be your next step (if that even works on 9.10)
<mrand> 21768 is current
<hipitihop> mrand, isn't taht assuming though that the udev rules approach works ?
<hipitihop> mrand, I thought that kernel bug was causing some of those attributes to not be available at the time of processing the rules
<mrand> hipitihop: yeah, sorry... guess I was jumping around too much.
<hipitihop> mrand, np, I also basically have no idea what I'm doing in this area so just checking :-)
<mrand> Like I said, I'm no expert on it either.  I was hoping to hack on my gyration remote today, but didn't get to it.
<hipitihop> mrand, are you having a similar problem ?
<mrand> I don't know, haven't tried it in a long time.  I'm guessing that I will.
<Shred00> ahhh.  there we go.  us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org looks much fresher
<mrand> BTW, [21768] is current for 0.21 though.  It's only a few months old (Sept)
<Shred00> are final 0.22 packages (i.e. Nov. 6 release) available or just the 21-oct-2009 packages in http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/?
<JT|work> hey guys, is there a way to keep a certain directory tree cached in memory?
<carpenike> hi all, trying to get a user job to convert recordings to iPhone format per this guide: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Streaming_to_iPod_touch_or_iPhone
<JT|work> the large files that mythtv records trashes my filesystem cache
<mrand> Shred00: We're tracking 0.22-fixes branch nightly if you use auto-builds.
<carpenike> Using the latest RC candidate for 9.10
<carpenike> But the job doesn't appear to start ffmpeg
<carpenike> I can run it by hand manually.
<carpenike> But when running it from the UI the ffmpeg process doesn't appear to ever start.
<mrand> carpenike: I don't know how much experience people here have with transcoding... searching the mythtv-users mailing list archive or asking on #mythtv-users may get more responses.
<carpenike> ok thx.
<Shred00> carpenike: yeah, that's probably better than the actual GA release anyway.
<carpenike> Shred00: serious?
<Shred00> carpenike: 0.22-fixes better than 0.22.0 release?  sure.  why wouldn't it be?
<carpenike> Hmm.. You know, not sure which one I installed now. might actually be the GA. Is there an easy way to check?
<Shred00> is 0.22-fixes being tracked in http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ or somewhere else?
<mrand> Shred00: sorry, yes... that is what is tracking it.
<mrand> ignore the trunk in the path.
<Shred00> hrm.  the Packages file in there for Karmic says 22-Oct-2009
<Shred00> 0.22.0~trunk22228-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu3
<mrand> carpenike:  what does apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend give you?
<mrand> Shred00: That date sounds like the 9.10 .iso release.
<carpenike> mrand: Installed: 0.22.0~zrc1-0ubuntu1
<Shred00> mrand: indeed
<mrand> Shred00: https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/trunk-0.22  shows 22766
<Shred00> so maybe that autobuilds location is not tracking the 0.22 fixes branch.  i will take a look at the ppa
<Shred00> myth's svn/track shows 22772, 44 minutes ago, so pretty close
<mrand> carpenike: that is indeed an rc.  I would expect an update would get you newer one.  I would personally suggest enabling the auto-builds ppa to keep up with the latest bug fixes: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<mrand> Shred00: yes, the ppa got built an hour ago or so.
<Shred00> well, i guess i'm doing a hardy->karmic upgrade tomorrow.  but certainly not before i do some lvm snapshots.  :-)
<mrand> Shred00: I believe Ubuntu upgrades require you to go through the intermediate steps (8.10 and 9.04)
<Shred00> anyone gotten any impressions on whether 0.22 is any heavier on video playback?  my BE/FE is just fast enough to playback currently.  don't want to have to beef it up if i don't need to.  using nvidia 5200 in it.
<Shred00> mrand: naw.  i do apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades anyway, and every interim release is supposed to be able to update the previous LTS as the interim releases are making their way to the next LTS.  i saw specific commits in Karmic regarding smother hardy upgrades.
<Shred00> in any case, i am an able hacker so i can fix any breakage that might ensue.
<Shred00> and with the safety of a snapshot prior to upgrade, the whole thing can go to hell in a handbasket and i simply have to reboot on the snapshot i took and i am back to square one.
<Zinn> Shred00: Please watch your language.
<mrand> Shred00: interesting (re: upgrades).   Cool -that's good to hear.   Some of the new themes are kinda heavy, I think I heard the fallback is not
<mrand> Shred00: yeah, that's the way to do it if you can!
<Shred00> Zinn: what language are you objecting to exactly?
<mrand> Zinn is a bot.  I think he triggers on any four letter word.
<Shred00> oh jeez.
<Shred00> h - e - double-hockey-sticks is a 4 letter word?
<mrand> *shrug*  I didn't program him :-)
<mrand> I gotta run.  have fun everyone.
<Shred00> me too.  bed awaits.
<CyberKnet> Do I need to upgrade to 9.10 to get 0.22? (I'm currently on 9.04)
<hads> The official upgrade is either through every release or LTS to LTS, so 8.04 -> 10.04, or 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<hads> CyberKnet: I believe there is a PPA for 0.22 on 9.04
<CyberKnet> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the term PPA, would you be able to explain it to me please?
<hads> Sure, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<CyberKnet> thanks hads
<hads> Try this I think; https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/trunk-0.22
<CyberKnet> I'll check it out
<CyberKnet> aah, a personal package archive.
<hads> Yeah, they aren't really personal as such though :) SOme of them are by official teams such as the mythbuntu guys
<CyberKnet> Oh bother. There's already a FAQ entry on Mythbuntu.org about how to do this.
<CyberKnet> drat. Sorry :|
<hads> heh no worries, I haven't read it :)
<CyberKnet> I should have.
 * CyberKnet is really looking forward to Terra
<CyberKnet> hmmm... many mythtv packages are being held back by apt-get
<CyberKnet> aptitude time
<superm1> CyberKnet, you dont need to use aptitude
<superm1> just apt-get dist-upgrade
<superm1> i'm not a fan of aptitude because it makes bad decisions sometiems
<superm1> and if someone isn't paying attention they might miss it's bad decisions as they are made
<hads> Yeah, it's useful sometimes if you pay attention.
<kschreyack> Hi Guys, I have a Hauppauge WinTV Radio pci card and I can't see the IR hardware via lspci -v.  I'm not too sure how to troubleshoot this.  Any advice?
<CyberKnet> superm1: Yeah, I actually just noticed that. Luckily update manager was able to fix things
<CyberKnet> but ... now mythfrontend won't start
<CyberKnet> it says Metallurgy is missing mainwindow.xml and is broken, tries to fall back to Terra, and sais it can't load mainmenu from menu-ui.xml
<CyberKnet> then mythfrontend exits
 * CyberKnet bites the bullet and does a 9.04 -> 9.10
<CyberKnet> already hosed my database up once today and had to restore from the backup that mythbackend wisely made.
<kschreyack> bummer CyberKnet
<CyberKnet> kschreyack: At least there was a backup - I was grateful for that.
<CyberKnet> kschreyack: Though why mythfrontend won't start ... *shrug*
<CyberKnet> kschreyack: I can only hope that the 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade does some magic there.
<kschreyack> hmm, my issue exists under 9.10
<CyberKnet> kschreyack: Sorry, I have no idea :|
<kschreyack> however we have some different issues going on.  I've got nothing going on with the DB or watch tv
<kschreyack> so you have a WinTV card?
<CyberKnet> No, I have two other Hauppauge cards though
<CyberKnet> PVR-500 and HVR-2250
<kschreyack> how do you like the HD card?
<CyberKnet>  Very much. I get out of it exactly what I expected.
<kschreyack> excellent, good to hear
<CyberKnet> I use it via QAM from Cox Cable
<CyberKnet> very happy with the video quality.
<CyberKnet> but then again ... I'm not exactly a videophile :)
<kschreyack> you doing 720 or 1080?
<kschreyack> I've got 720 on a 37" LG
<CyberKnet> 1080i
<CyberKnet> on a hitachi 50" plasma
<kschreyack> very nice ;)
<SteveG> I filed a bug against mythweb on 0.22 with a clean load of 9.10.  Can anone else who has a clean build (and did not restore the favorites table - not in the new schema) confirm this for me.  http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7479
<CyberKnet> Yep. Update to 9.10 fixed it
<CyberKnet> weird.
<Scooby> Hi, I'm having some serious problems booting into the live CD. I select English Language and boot it from the menu then it loads a buch of stuff and the screen will start blinking and it dumps me at the command prompt (ubuntu@ubuntu:#) with it still flashing. What's the problem?
<macdingo> Anyone out there who has mastered lirc-alsa for IR remote?
<hipitihop> amazing grib by usbhid... even adding usbhid.quirks=0x15c2:0x0043:0x4 to kernel parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't stop it.
<hipitihop> now that I have lirc_imon driver being used correctly and I have confirmed via IRW that all keys on my remote generate a code, what else do I need to do to get lirc correctly  configured and integrated with mythfronend ?
<sebrock> I'm having real trouble setting up jamu in 9.10, it keeps complaining about missing folders although it is set
<TFyre> aloa :) im running mythbunto 9.10/karmic and have a porblem with my audio
<TFyre> analogue audo 5.1 (3 stereo jacks)
<TFyre> VLC plays 100% fine
<TFyre> the myth internal player doesnt want to play the sound...
<TFyre> the video part is 100% fine
<TFyre> any ideas?
<TFyre> audio output: ALSA:default
<TFyre> channels: 5.1
<TFyre> speaker-test also works fine on all channels
<bobbies> I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 9.10 and it cann't read my videos Directory which is located on a second drive. I've set the permissions as my Pictures dir is on the same drive and it works fine (the permissions are the same). I think I've gotten everything setup correctly in myth setup, unless there is a new spto to set that wasn't in mythbuntu 8.0.4
<darkfrog> I've got the HD-PVR and now that I've upgraded to .22 and 9.10 I'd like to set it up...is there anything I need to install or should it just work?  I currently have the PVR-250 working
<Shred00> ~sigh~  "DB charset pre-conversion test failed. Your database seems to be partially corrupted."
<Shred00> but my /etc/mysql/my.cnf doesn't seem to contain anything at all about character sets per http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Fixing_Corrupt_Database_Encoding
<Shred00> given that I still have a copy of the old database intact what's the easiest way through this quagmire?
<mrand> Shred00: I think there is a thread that might help... hold on.
<mrand> Shred00: check out http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/406111  and http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/406477
<Shred00> is every mythbuntu user running into this problem?
<Shred00> what a mess
<mrand> nope.
<mrand> Actually haven't heard of any.
<Shred00> prior to that error i got:
<Shred00> 2009-11-08 10:13:58.177 DB Error (Index creation failed.):
<Shred00> Query was:
<Shred00> Driver error was [1/-1]:
<Shred00> Driver not loaded
<Shred00> Database error was:
<Shred00> Driver not loaded
<Shred00> i wonder if this is a mis-reporting of a different error or something
<mrand> I think that second link may cover the "driver not loaded" thing
<Shred00> i *hate* screwing around with mysql
<mrand> yeah, it shouldn't be necessary in all but the most rare cases.
<Shred00> totally
<mrand> And in case of bugs, or bugs in the past.
<Shred00> even bugs in the past, if known, should be dealt with in upgrades
<mrand> That I've seen, the devs try very hard to deal with stuff properly (seemless upgrades).  But from the above threads, it seems that there are a few bugs they aren't yet comfortable dealing with in an automated fashion.
<Shred00> i don't seem to have the latin1/utf8 mix-match that http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Fixing_Corrupt_Database_Encoding describes as bad
<Shred00> i in fact only have:
<Shred00> Client characterset:    latin1
<Shred00> Server characterset:    latin1
<Shred00> i don't have the other two characterset settings
<Shred00> why does the backend need OpenGL?
<Shred00> why is it linked with *any* GUI libraries at all?
<RobfrHalifax> Hi all.  I've installed the latest version of Mythbuntu and it's almost functional.  I'm currently on the Database Configuration screen (page 1 of 2) and it tells me that "Myth could not connect to the database"  Can anyone provide information on how to fix the issue?
<RobfrHalifax> (hostname is localhost, user is mythtbv, password is random 8 digit string)
<RobHalifax> Sorry - client crashed
<RobHalifax> Question regarded the initial database configuration screen under the latest version of mythbuntu.  Wondering how to work around the "myth could not connect to the database" message that appears.
<Josh__> Is there a way to switch back from mythbuntu to ubuntu-desktop?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> just turn off auto login and pick change seession at the login screen
<Josh__> And remove all the myth* packages from the system?
<superm1> if you dont want myth sure
<superm1> i thought you just wanted to change the desktop
<Josh__> superm1, I'm running mythtv trunk on a mythbuntu system. When I upgraded mythbuntu it reinstalled all the binaries from 0.22-fixes
<superm1> Josh__, just re-enable the trunk ppa
<superm1> using mythbuntu-repos
<superm1> and it will load the trunk packages
<LR78> are there configuration files/settings for mythvideo/mythgallery/mythmusic ?  I'm trying to configure my diskless frontend image as much as I can such that I don't have to edit too many settings on each frontend.
<sebrock> I'm having real trouble setting up jamu in 9.10, it keeps complaining about missing folders although it is set
<LR78> specifically a way to set the directories
<tgm4883> LR78, iirc, that would all be database stuff
<`ph8> hi all, we're just trying to setup our first myth box ever (msi media live) - we've got the latest (9.10) install disk but when we click the 'install myth' icon from the disk (we're using it in a live environment right now) nothing happens, we see a crash report but we can't view it's contents - sound familiar?
<`ph8>  (so this is when ubiquity's starting)?
<govatent> how can i change mythweb to port 8484 from 80? using ubuntu and mythweb is already running fine on 80
<RobfrHalifax> What's the default user/pass for the mythconverg database?
<mrand> RobfrHalifax: see /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<Seeker`> is it possible to disable pulseaudio?
<`ph8> sorry guys - got d/ced! So we're trying to setup myth on our new msi media live - got the 9.10 mythbuntu cd - no matter which install option we choose we always seem to end up in what i'd term to be a 'live' environment
<`ph8> and then when we try to 'install mythbuntu' - nothing happens - i've tried running it from the command line
<`ph8> (with no errors)
<`ph8> does this sound like a common problem? I thought the media live was like the best device ever
<`ph8> do you think maybe i should ditch 64 bit?
<`ph8> could that be it?
<mrand> `ph8: certain not a common problem.  Never heard of it, actually.  Did you check the disk (at the first menu when you boot)?   When you boot to the live environment, is there an icon for "install mythbuntu"?  Certainly give non 64-bit a try, but that shouldn't be it.
<`ph8> or if anyone knows where ubiquity stores its logs that might be nice
<`ph8> ok
<`ph8> yep there's an icon, that's what's not working
<mrand> `ph8: that's beyond strange.
<mrand> Seeker`: yes, there are ways.  I've never done it, so I hesitate to recommend it.
<mrand> Cause I don't know the exact steps
<mrand> !pulse
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pulse
<mrand> !pluseaudio
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pluseaudio
<mrand> ugg
<mrand> !pulse%
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV.  If you are having trouble, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579 for potential work arounds
<Seeker`> my sound has stopped working since an upgrade to 9.10
<Seeker`> I am using HDMI out
<`ph8> thanks mrand, will try 32 bit and get back - will also check cd for defects as haven't done that
<mrand> `ph8: you're welcome.
<mrand> Seeker`: sorry, don't know anything about HDMI out, but I can imagine it is different even still
<LR78> tgm4883, you remembered correctly, all in the settings table, thanks
<RobfrHalifax> mrand - I cat'ed the config.xml file as per your suggestion and carefully noted the password and username.  I inserted those into the database config screen of the mythsetup and they were rejected.  Any other suggestions?
<tgm4883> RobfrHalifax, separate frontend/backend?
<RobfrHalifax> I've asked that they both run on the same machine (as I had with my previous install on my fc6 box)
<RobfrHalifax> (which worked like a charm until the hd blew up yesterday :'-(
<mrand> RobfrHalifax: the values in that file should match /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, and the contents of the stuff in ~/.mythtv - but if you're having trouble, see if any of those disagree.
<RobfrHalifax> I'll check
<mrand> If you find one that is different, try it.  that's my only idea.
<RobfrHalifax> I did the install from scratch, so I'm not sure what's going on.  Could it be a permissions problem?
<RobfrHalifax> (The password entries are all the same)
<mrand> I thought that the setup stuff typically handled all that.  As I recall, you don't have to enter anything.  Only time I recall seeing it ask is when the backend or sql database are messed up.
<BlueCamel> Hello. Any plans for nvidia-1.90 in the mythbuntu repos soonish?
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<superm1> that's a difficult problem
<superm1> because we dont have the open source library libvdpau in place
<BlueCamel> I used the nvidia 1.90 driver from jya's repos prior to doing a mythbuntu 9.10 install and found it to be quite stable over the 1.85
<tgm4883> could we put both on -testing?
<RobfrHalifax> Is installing mythtv manually on the latest ubuntu disrto difficult to do?
<tgm4883> !exist%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about exist%
<superm1> tgm4883, needs some testing
<superm1> and it needs to actually live in the PPA itself unfortunately
<tgm4883> sad times
<tgm4883> !existing - RobfrHalifax
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about existing - RobfrHalifax
<tgm4883> !existing | RobfrHalifax
<Zinn> RobfrHalifax: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<superm1> tgm4883, i'll try to do an experiment with it on my personal ppa and see how things turn out
<RobfrHalifax> @zinn - cool - I'll try that
<RobfrHalifax> Dinner (and thanks for the advice guys)
<Shred00> anyone recall the mythtv irc channel off-hand?
<tgm4883> Shred00, mythtv-users
<tgm4883> Shred00, #mythtv-users
<`ph8> hi all
<Shred00> where is mythconverg_restore.pl?
<`ph8> just finished installing our msi media live box
<`ph8> but we've setup the remote wrong!
<`ph8> anyone with an msi media live know what the remote type should be?
<`ph8> I setup the only msi one in the list, which appears to be incorrect?
<hads> Shred00: It's in the 'mythtv' package.
<hads> Which may not be installed on some systems.
<hads> It's kind of a bug I guess.
<Shred00> indeed, not installed here.  and wow, installing it brings in quite a few dependencies
<`ph8> anyone know what the type of control is that comes with the media live? I thought it was pretty popular
<superm1> hads, yeah that's fixed in the latest -fixes packages, but not in the package that made it in 9.10
<`ph8> anyone? please? any idea what the control that comes with the msi media live is?
<hads> superm1: Cool
<`ph8> for future reference it's a windows media remote (hence the large windows button i guess)
<`ph8> don't suppose anyone knows how to get the lcd working on the same?
<Seeker`> upgraded to 9.10
<Seeker`> autologin doesn't work any more
<Seeker`> try to log in to "mythtv session", screen goes white then dumps me back at login again
<Seeker`> any ideas?
<Seeker`> help?
<Shred00> mythconverg_restore.pl is in the mythtv package
<Shred00> ahhh. seems it's in /usr/share/mythtv and in the mythtv-database package
<Shred00> which seems a reasonable package to put it in
<hads> Humm, depends what repository you're using I gess.
<hads> guess
<Shred00> i'm using the ppa
<hads> Yeah, as superm1 said above he fixed it.
<hipitihop> can someone link me to this channels archive... I posted a link to a kernel bug related to udev rules not firing and now lost the link
<hipitihop> never mind found it @ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Seeker`> anyone having problems with nova-t 500 remotes not working properly after an upgrade to 9.10
<pepinito> Hi! I m having a strange problem. Chanel Up and Channel Down works ok, but when change channel by number mythtv fails. Any ideas?
<pepinito> Btw, this is my log error:
<pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.889 MythSocket(251e7a0:38): readStringList: Error, timed out after 7000 ms.
<pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.889 RemoteEncoder::SendReceiveStringList(): No response.
<pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.896 LiveTVChain(live-merlin-2009-11-08T20:36:14): SwitchTo() not switching to current
<pepinito> 2009-11-08 20:36:28.917 TV: Attempting to change from Watching WatchingLiveTV to None
<pepinito> And I m running backend and frontend in the same machine.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-08
<formolQC> "no upnp" on a fresh new installation, I never get that before when install process, what happen ?
<fluvvell> server address wrong?
<formolQC> even if my backend is my frontend (same computer) ?
<formolQC> I do not very understand what to do, after many reading, in fact
<fluvvell> yes can happen on combined backend frontend.
<fluvvell> have you seen   http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Troubleshooting:Mythbackend_will_not_start_after_upgrade
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Troubleshooting:Mythbackend will not start after upgrade - MythTV
<formolQC> thx, I'll read that
<formolQC> fluvvell, it didn't work. it could be database problem instead of a mythtv problem ?
<fluvvell> not usually, I've had the same thing before myself
<fluvvell> how many copies of mysql.txt did you find?
<fluvvell> formolQC,  how many copies of mysql.txt did you find?
<formolQC> I don't know. My computer freeze for an unknow reason (the mouse freeze between two screen on different video card, on a 3 monitors setup)
<formolQC> it's the third it happen. "shocking!", as the britain say
<formolQC> hehehe
<formolQC> curious, /.mythtv is now under another user (lock icon)
<fluvvell> formolQC, unknown reason.   :-)  Is your native tongue French?
<formolQC> (I ran mythtv-setup with sudo, it modify the user access of mythtv
<formolQC> bien sûr, vous aussi ?
<fluvvell> Kiwi
<fluvvell> mon francais est terrible
<fluvvell> but your english inflections were a bit of a givaway :)  Are in in Canada?
<formolQC> I hope my answer will not negate your kindness to help me, but  yes and no, mostly no, I'm in Québec.
<formolQC> and you?
<fluvvell> Not at all. I'll offer help where I can, I'm in between reading my 6yr old daughter a story so please forgive my slow replies.  Kiwii= New Zealander  Nuvelle Zealandia
<formolQC> Oh, "Nouvelle Zélande" (in french), I must refer to a map to improove geographic knowledge...
<formolQC> I see
<formolQC> If you allow me, how monarchy is perceived in New Zealand ?
<formolQC> We, in fact, 12 000 km from here, got the same person as Head of state, Elizabeth II. I don't know for you but with this mascot I feel living in the middle-age.
<fluvvell> Yes we share the same monarch, who incidentally joined Facebook today!  In New Zealand, she is recognised but plays very little part in the running of the country.
<formolQC> wow, the Queen on facebook! heheheà
<fluvvell> Yes :-)
<fluvvell> Well, how is your MythTV, you said you have 3 monitors? and 2 Video Cards?
<formolQC> yes. one PCI-E, one PCI (both nVidia) + one tv tuner card. with ubuntu 10.04 64
<formolQC> (and 3 22 inch lcd. and a poor single core CPU hehehe)
<fluvvell> I have not tried both a pci and pci-e in one computer. Interesting.
<fluvvell> you should run mythtv-setup as your own user
<fluvvell> Or from the System menu. Do you have mythbuntu-control-centre installed ?
<formolQC> it work, but the there cannot be 1 X session for both videocard
<formolQC> yes
<fluvvell> can you paste your hosts file and /etc/mysql.txt into paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<fluvvell> and the result of      find / -name mysql.txt --exec rm '{}' \;
<formolQC> result : find: unknown predicate `--exec'
<formolQC> there is no /etc/myswl.txt
<formolQC> here is probably a problem...
<fluvvell> Sorry, /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<formolQC> hm, this file does not exist
<fluvvell> how about sudo find / -name mysql.txt
<formolQC> nothing found yet, except the other mysql.txt in trash from /.mythtv
<fluvvell> Have you got the right system roles configured in MCC ?
<formolQC> yes, primary backend and desktop frontend
<fluvvell> so you will need to re run mythtv-setup to get your passwords right.
<formolQC> I don't understand, I don,t see the possibility of doing that
<fluvvell> It should allow you to set up your server and passwords again
<fluvvell> Could you please repeat  "I don't understand, I don,t see the possibility of doing that"  in french ?
<formolQC> Je ne comprends pas, je ne vois pas la possibilité de faire ça
<fluvvell> Ah, I see.  Is your user a member of mythtv group ?
<formolQC> yes
<fluvvell> from a terminal, mythtv-setup
<formolQC> done
<formolQC> it says : Access denied for user 'mythtv"@"localhost'
<fluvvell> can you paste the contents of your deleted mysql.txt onto paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<formolQC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528032/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<fluvvell> you seem to have deleted your password to mysql
<formolQC> heu, that's what for the post online
<formolQC> fluvvell, it's time for me to sleep. thank you for you time. see you later
<fluvvell> dpkg-reconfigure mythtv might do it
<fluvvell> ok good night.
<fluvvell> sorry, thats    dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<formolQC> wow
<formolQC> you won't believe this
<formolQC> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mythtv is not installed
<formolQC> and i'm installing this package right now
<fluvvell> ha ha, ok   but its probably a meta package.
<fluvvell> you might also find help at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<formolQC> yes it seems to be
<formolQC> anyway, I will probably erase everything and start from scratch, it will probably be more easy. have a nice day.
<fluvvell> ok you too.
<fluvvell> Please try the  dpkg-reconfigure  mythtv-common
<fluvvell> bye for now.
<myth_> Hello everyone.
<myth_> >> On Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick I have autobuilds installed but the latest I get is:
<myth_> >> Build 0.24.0~trunk26882-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu2 for including the
<myth_> >> following oddly named package.
<myth_> >>  - libmyth-0.23 (0.23 on the end!!!!!!)
<myth_> >>
<myth_> >> but I was sure I had seen changesets way beyond this number.
<myth_> >>
<myth_> >> Are my updates broken?
<myth_> >
<myth_> > forgot to say that my repository line in synaptic is
<myth_> > http://uk.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<myth_> > Maverick
<myth_> > Main
<myth_> Also forgot to say that mythbuntu autobuilds repo deb package sets the
<myth_> line to an invalid setting of
<myth_> http://uk.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu
<myth_> maverick
<myth_> main
<myth_> even when selecting 0.24 when completing
<myth_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<myth_> thanks,R
<myth_> sorry, I did mean to make that tidier before i posted.
<Udaman> Hello, anyone home?
<Gibby> myth_: set your autobuilds to PPA
<Gibby> Udaman, whats up
<Udaman> Hello Gibby.  Looking for some setup help.
<rhpot1991> !ask | Udaman
<Zinn> Udaman: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Udaman> Ok, thanks.
<Udaman> I've installed Mythbuntu as dual boot.  I wanted to know where to begin my TV setup, what is my first step.  Wiki?
<superm1> tgm4883, if uk is broken stil, maybe we should jsut remove it from autobuilds
<Gibby> Udaman, have you set up a tuner yet?
<rhpot1991> well if you didn't leave I had some links for you...
<ourtv> i upgraded to 10.10 and now my hauppauge 1600 has no sound and rmmoding cx18 doesn't help :(
<chiluk_wfh> digital or analog tuner?
<chiluk_wfh> do you get sound outside of mythtv ?
<chiluk_wfh> digital or analog connection to speakers?  These are all questions you need to ask yourself.
<tgm4883> myth_, ping
<chiluk_wfh> ourtv,  I'm having issues getting sound working for me as well but my speakers are connected over spdif
<chiluk_wfh> and I'm not getting sound from the rest of the machine either... so it's not a myth issue for me...
<tgm4883> myth_, what is the output of "dpkg -l mythbuntu-repos"
<ourtv> chiluk_wfh, analog.  yeah sound works fine outside of myth
<chiluk_wfh> ourtv  try playing a capture outside of myth.
<chiluk_wfh> if you are not getting sound there that means the capture is not selecting the correct audio source.
<chiluk_wfh> ourtv, hmm it looks like the 1600 has a hardware encoder, so I'd expect audio to work outside of myth...
<chiluk_wfh> that means you need to configure your mythtv frontend audio settings.
<rhpot1991> I'd guess that his sound devices changed with the upgrade
<rhpot1991> might just need to reconfigure the sound section for the frontend
<chiluk_wfh> rhpot1991 ..... beat you!
<ourtv> i'll check but i think they're the same.
<chiluk_wfh> ; )
<ourtv> boy howdy!  there i was.  all changed and stuff.
<chiluk_wfh> so it's working?  congrats..
<ourtv> yep
<ourtv> thanks a lot
<myth_> Hello, I hope someone can help. What is the build number of MythTV 0.24 on Ubuntu via daily builds? I get only 26882
<tgm4883> myth_, 27000+ I think
<tgm4883> let me check
<tgm4883> myth_, 27113
<myth_> i think so too... but I dont get it via synaptic. my repository line in synaptic is http://uk.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu maverick main
<myth_> could you post yours here for me please?
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> myth_, looks right, but it looks like UK isn't updated
<tgm4883> let me check FR
<tgm4883> FR seems old too, let me check PPA
<myth_> thanks
<tgm4883> ok, PPA is updated
<tgm4883> let me check DE
<tgm4883> DE is up to date
<tgm4883> myth_, so I would use PPA or DE if I were you
<tgm4883> not sure why the others are out of date
<myth_> thanks for checking that out... are you able to fix this or is there somewhere I need to report this to?
<tgm4883> nah, I'm looking into it
<tgm4883> you can report a bug on LP if you want
<tgm4883> actually, yea, file a bug against mythbuntu on LP that way I don't forget
<myth_> ok, i will. thanks
<stevieman> I've got a problem with my 10.04 install and my Nvidia GeForce 9500GT in which the svideo only produces a black and white image and I have no sound.
<tgm4883> stevieman, sounds like you have it set to the wrong PAL/NTSC
<stevieman> tgm4883: I suppose that is possible. I haven't seen where I set that
<tgm4883> stevieman, probably somewhere in the proprietary driver settings
<tgm4883> or possibly in xorg.conf
<stevieman> tgm4883: I'll take a look in xorg, I haven't seen it in the driver settings anywhere
<rhpot1991> ya I'm pretty sure you need to do that in your xorg.conf
<stevieman> where is xorg.conf located? I can't find it
<rhpot1991> /etc/X11
<stevieman> rhpot1991: oh, I was hoping that wasn't it. it's too small http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ZAfqET2F
<rhpot1991> that loosk right
<rhpot1991> you will have to read the documentation to figure out what to plug in
<rhpot1991> or you could try the configuration utility
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, X11?
<tgm4883> heh, I guess it is
 * rhpot1991 knows what is up
<rhpot1991> !stab tgm4883, for doubting
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883 with a rusty spork, for doubting.
<tgm4883> I apparently was remembering my Fedora days from years ago
<tgm4883> that does look right though
<stevieman> So I can't run X -configure or Xorg -configure
<tgm4883> default is pretty bare bones now
<rhpot1991> stevieman: there is some nvidia configuration app
<fluvvell> Which source did I get mythbuntu-repos from ?
<rhpot1991> nvidia-settings
<rhpot1991> !autobuilds
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about autobuilds
<rhpot1991> !autobuild%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about autobuild%
<rhpot1991> fluvvell: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, we should change that to just !auto
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ya or something that I can remember
<fluvvell> Cheers!  thanks guys.
<stevieman> Does this look better? I used the nvidia-settings http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/EUumuWZM
 * rhpot1991 doesn't see anything svideo related in there
<tgm4883> on an article about kinect "I was trying out the Kinect Dance Central game and I was getting hot so I took off my clothee. I had no idea that the game was going to take A BUNCH OF PICTURES OF ME WHILE DANCING WITH NO CLOTHES ON!!! I can go back and look at these pictures but HOW DO I DELETE THEM?!!! HELP!!!!"[sic]"
<tgm4883> the things some people do
<tgm4883> hopefully there will be a linux driver soon so I can control mythtv with it :)
<stevieman> rhpot1991: Thats what nvidia-settings kicked out. It indicated that it was using TV-0 (1024x768)
<stevieman> is that even the right res for a CRT TV?
<stevieman> I'm not sure if I have colour yet, I'll have to check when I get home. I do have another problem, no sound :)
<stevieman> :(
<stevieman> Where do I check sound settings in 10.04?
<rhpot1991> on your frontend, setup > general > 3rd page in
<rhpot1991> also check in alsamixer to make sure your sound device isn't muted
<stevieman> rhpot1991: I assume I should be using default? I'm using the line out with a phone plug to rca cable
<rhpot1991> stevieman: most likely
<stevieman> k
<tgm4883> stevieman, standard def... no
<stevieman> tgm4883: Yah, no HD here... yet
<tgm4883> depends on the crt tv, it might be scaling. But if you are using svideo, that is higher res than svideo can handle
<stevieman> tgm4883: I thought so, I dropped it down to 800x600. I wonder if that was causing the black and white problem.
<rhpot1991> odds are you will need to customize that config pretty good for standard def
<rhpot1991> you don't get nice autodetection things like we get with hdmi
<tgm4883> IIRC, that is still too high
<rhpot1991>  S-Video carries standard definition video (typically at 480i or 576i resolution), but does not carry audio on the same cable.
<tgm4883> I want to say 576 is the max horizontal
<rhpot1991> grrr
<rhpot1991> feel free to wikipedia to find out more
<rhpot1991> http://us.download.nvidia.com/solaris/260.19.12/README/configtvout.html
<Zinn> [us.download.nvidia.com] Chapter 15. Configuring TV-Out
<stevieman> yah the stuff I've been reading says 800x600 or 640x480. I didn't have this problem with 9
<stevieman> I should never have selected no-tv during the install
<rhpot1991> didn't have the problem with what?
<stevieman> mythbuntu 9.(somthing)
<rhpot1991> its possible it defaulted to component or something and broke the color that way
<stevieman> rhpot1991: Well if something can go wrong, It'll happen to me
<stevieman> alsa-mixer is showing the master and PCM output as being not muted
<stevieman> alright lastly, hopefully I'm trying to get irexec working so I can exit out of SDLmame but it I cannot get it to work. I have the code to kill mame but I'm unsure where it should go. The mythtv-wiki says to put it in ~/.lircrc but 10.04 doesn't have ~/.lircrc
<stevieman> Do I place the code in a ~/.lirc/sdlmame file? or a ~/.lirc/irexec file?
<tgm4883> stevieman, I think you can put the code anywhere, but there is another file that lists all of the imports
<tgm4883> I'd just stick it in ~/.lirc/mythtv
<tgm4883> I would think that would work
<tgm4883> is there a ~/.lirc/irexec?
<tgm4883> if there is, thats likely a better place for it
<stevieman> I made a /irexec but when I press the key on the remote nothing happens.
<tgm4883> so irexec would need to be included
<tgm4883> I don't have access to my mythbox right now though
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<tgm4883> also, you would likely need to reboot in order to start irexec
<tgm4883> otherwise it has nothing to pass it to
<rhpot1991> upgraded box or fresh install?
<stevieman> So here are the steps I've taken, created the file, made sure irexec is running, restarted lircd (just to be safe) and nothing happened. Here is a paste of the irexec file http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/3Su9a5sd
<stevieman> This is a fresh install of 10.04
<stevieman> In the paste you'll see some commented out lines, I've tired it with the buttons and config swapped and every combo of each, all with the same results. The code for button 5 doesn't do a coin insert either
<AndyGraybeal> can anyone recommend a usb or ethernet digital tv receiver that supports closed captioning (or does atsc always support colosed caption?)
<castlec> i feel like an idiot but I don't see how to delete previously recorded shows in this version of mythtv.  menu help?
<dewman> castlec, hit "m"" for menu?
<castlec> then select delete episode?
<castlec> is it just me, or was that easier to find in previous versions?
<dewman> if thats what you want to do. or you can mark it as watched (if you have it set to autoexpire) and it will delete it when it needs to.
<castlec> how do I mark as watched?
<dewman> I dont think the key bindings have changed much, unless you made them custom.....
<castlec> no, just used the direct menus before. i don't recall needing to press a menu key
<castlec> i really just want to delete all of my recordings
<castlec> they are over six months old at this point.  i hadn't been using myth in a while
<AndyGraybeal> can anyone USB receiver?
<AndyGraybeal> or ethernet
<dewman> castlec, where are you in the UI?
<castlec> verb?
<castlec> Previously Recorded
<castlec> manage recordings, previously recorded
<dewman> so why not manage,recordings, delete recordings?
<dewman> err...manage recordings,
<dewman> I guess it depends on the menu that you have setup as well.
<dewman> I am using mythcenter wide with a Menu theme of default on mine...
<castlec> how do i change that?
<castlec> i just have defaults.... i've never felt the need to change the theme :)
<dewman> utilities/setup
<dewman> setup/apperence
<castlec> got it
<castlec> i have been on terra
<dewman> then whatever ui you want, and then the menu theme.
<dewman> gotcha...
<dewman> then when you goto manage recordings/delete/ you can just hit d for delete, or M for menu...
<dewman> on that specific recording.
<castlec> yeah, it's getting familiar now
<dewman> =)
<castlec> is there a site that indexes all of the themes?
<dewman> kinda like riding a bike.
<dewman> indexes?
<castlec> there are options for each layout.  Just curious as to what each are without needing to surf through the whole menu
<dewman> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Category:Themes
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Category:Themes - MythTV
<castlec> thanks for the help guys
<castlec> also, i've had what appears to be signal locking issues crashing my whole user session.  is this known?
<dewman> not sure....have you looked at your logs?
<castlec> not for this particular one.
<castlec> i have confirmed it by deleting all channels and re-adding
<Seeker`> anyone use mythnetvision?
<dewman> sometimes deleting the tuners and sources will clear things up.
<dewman> castlec, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/General_Troubleshooting_Tips
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] General Troubleshooting Tips - MythTV
<castlec> ty
<dewman> Seeker`, I would be, but I have a mysql issue with it... =)
<dewman> castlec, your welcome. =)
<castlec> it's kind of funny i've gotten diskless working easier than i have been able to find deletion :)
<dewman> Seeker`, rhpot1991 might be able to help with mythnetvision.
<dewman> castlec, heh
<rhpot1991> dewman: never used it
<Seeker`> dewman: Flash is really terrible with it for some reason :/ worse than when using firefox, and thats pretty bad
<dewman> Seeker`, flash is just terrible period....
<dewman> I hate it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-09
<formolQC> Note : You can use Chromium, who use is own flash player. but it's unfortunately a little bit too  "beta version"
<stevieman> I am having colour problems with my geforce 9500GT in mythbuntu 10.04. I am only getting Black and White video over Svideo. IT's not the resolution and I cannot find how to se the signal to NTSC to make sure it's not a PAL issue
<Shadow__X> how can someone answer your question if you keep timing out
<rhpot1991> stevieman: I showed you before how to change the svideo signal
<stevieman> rhpot1991: Yes but I was at work at he time, anyways, it turned out that the Svideo port on the tv is a shared input with composet inputs which are currently being used
<stevieman> of course the only Svideo and composet connections are shared the other 5 inputs are all RCA
<rhpot1991> so if you unhook the others it works fine?
<stevieman> yah, I dug out my Svideo to RCA adaptor and presto colour :)
<stevieman> still no sound though
<stevieman> I am still having problems getting irexec working with sdlmame
<stevieman> Does anyone have any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this? I've ensured that irexec is running, I've also created a files called irexec in ~/.lirc but pressing the appropriate button on the remote does nothing in SdlMame
<m4xx> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<yggdrasil> hello :)
<yggdrasil> I found an old laptop in my junk thati fixed up, planning on putting it in the van and running mythbuntu on it.
<yggdrasil> I got mytbuntu installed and it looks all good
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-10
<castlec> anyone have advice on disabling nouveau? i can't get the nvidia driver to install nor have i been able to remove nouveau.  it is blacklisted but keeps loading
<miststlkr> hey all, is there a separate chan for questions related to developing for Myth?  specifically I want to make a utility that makes use of myth's telent interface and had a few questions.
<jh15> Greetings. I set up a new mythbuntu box front/backend unit. HDhomerun works and myth scanned it ok. It starts on a good channel for a second, then crashes to user login.
<rhpot1991> jh15: what video card do you have?
<jh15> nvidia 8600
<jh15> geforce
<rhpot1991> change your playback profile
<rhpot1991> you prob want VDPAU normal
<jh15> what menu is that in?
<rhpot1991> mythtvfrontend > setup > tv >playback I think
<jh15> k,i'll check...
<jh15> hey that works! thanks
<jh15> rhpot1991, thanks
<rhpot1991> jh15: no problem
<Azelphur> so word on the street is .24 is stable now :D
<Azelphur> I assume this means I can upgrade without being on the butt-end of family beatings
<tgm4883> Azelphur, I don't think anyone said that
<tgm4883> .24 is released now
<tgm4883> released != stable
<Azelphur> so still not a good idea to update yet unless I enjoy family beatings?
<Azelphur> I sort of get family beatings already since mythweb/mythvideo is broken on 0.23.1
<rhpot1991> always upgrade on a weekend when you have no recordings going on
<Azelphur> well yea I'd have to do that anyway
<tgm4883> Azelphur, I didn't say it wasn't stable
<tgm4883> but it's not 1.0
<tgm4883> Azelphur, whats broken in mythweb/mythvideo 0.23.1?
<stevieman> is there a lirc or an irexec log anywhere in 10.04? I can't get irexec to work at all and I would like to find out why
<tgm4883> Azelphur, I stand corrected...  <iamlindoro> It wouldn't be a release if it wasn't stable
<Azelphur> hehe yea :P
<Azelphur> tgm4883: if you go into mythvideo and click on one of the video links you get 404
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> does it give you an incorrect link?
<Azelphur> I believe it's a known bug
<Azelphur> yea
 * tgm4883 looks
<Azelphur> tgm4883: it's a problem with spaces
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so if you did a movie without spaces it would work?
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> eg /Movies/Stargate is fine but /TV/24/Season 1/ is broken :D
<tgm4883> thats no deal
<Azelphur> ?
<tgm4883> is there a bug filed against mythbuntu?
<Azelphur> it's filed in MythTV I think it's already fixed
<tgm4883> "thats no deal" == "that sucks"
<Azelphur> so I've been waiting on the update :)
<Azelphur> ah
<tgm4883> you know which revision it's fixed in?
<tgm4883> cause we don't build for 0.23.1 anymore
<tgm4883> stevieman, is irexec started?
<Azelphur> nope
<stevieman> tgm4883: yes it is, it starts of bootup
<stevieman> starts on bootup
<Azelphur> tgm4883: so yea I asked a while back if I should upgrade and I think it was you who said do I like family beatings :P
<Azelphur> yea it was :P
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/ijmq3hsW
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> yea it was
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> so what's the prognosis now days?
<tgm4883> I don't run it yet, but i'm upgrading this weekend
<Azelphur> cool
<tgm4883> it's released and upstream says it's stable
<tgm4883> and superm1 runs it
<Azelphur> I'll let you be the guinea pig then :D
<Azelphur> hehe
<rhpot1991> superm1: already guinea pig'd for us
<rhpot1991> now I'm sad that I'm gone away this weekend and can't upgrade
<Azelphur> is there a place that says the new features?
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.24
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Release Notes - 0.24 - MythTV
 * Azelphur reads
<Azelphur> loving the new features, all but bluray and broadcom crystal make me happy :D
<rhpot1991> only older blurays will work I believe
<Azelphur> I wonder if the metadata grabbing in mythgame will be fully automatic like the mythvideo
<Azelphur> yea, I don't use bluray at all
<Azelphur> I've always wanted some nicer myth themes so theme browser/mythui is awesome, I use mythgame and never managed to get metadata, I've been trying to automate video metadata grabbing process too, I have a deaf person living with me so subtitle in mkv will be awesome :D
<Azelphur> I like this, hehe
<stevieman> anyone have any thoughts as to why I cannot get irexec working?
<nikosapi> Hi, I just did a fresh install of mythbuntu 10.10 (I think I was using 9.10 previously) and I can't seem to get my homebrew serial transmitter working again (irsend works fine but my cable box doesn't seem to be receiving anything). Can anyone here help?
<stevieman> could the fact that lircd is being run by root and irexec is being run by a user cause a problem?
<strex> question of the day; when will mythbuntu update to .24?
<tgm4883> strex, already has?
<tgm4883> !auto
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains. See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<strex> I guess a more accurate question would be, any idea when ubuntu will see that .24 has been released, and update their repo's?
<tgm4883> strex, ah. let me check
<tgm4883> strex, looks like April 28th, 2011
<tgm4883> that date may flucate a few days but usually is about right
<yggdrasil> hi can somone give me  hand, got a fresh install of mythbuntu here and i put some files into the videos folder and switched ovr the videos settings to point to that folder but i still get no files found  when i go into videos ?
<strex> tgm4883: umm, that seems off, why would ubuntu wait 5 months before updating to a new release?
<tgm4883> yggdrasil, hit m, then scan for changes
<yggdrasil> ahh
<yggdrasil> thanks, that did it, havnt run myth for a few years ..
<yggdrasil> i was thinking it was something likthat
<tgm4883> strex, because the maintainers of the mythtv packages in Ubuntu don't provide backports through the Ubuntu repos. They do it via autobuilds
<yggdrasil> ,, it didnt pick up the wmvs though :(
<tgm4883> yggdrasil, you probably have to set a filetype for wmvs
<tgm4883> strex, I can tell you without a doubt, that if you want to use 0.24 on 10.04 or 10.10, that you will need to use auto-builds or compile it yourself
<tgm4883> strex, why don't you like auto-builds?
<strex> tgm4883: so I'm some what new to ubuntu, but been using *nix for 15+ years. tell me more about auto-builds please?
<yggdrasil> tgm4883: i di that,
<yggdrasil> well so another question i installed gnome  here and the panel bars are staying on top of myth.
<tgm4883> strex, does the writeup and FAQ on that website not tell you enough?
<yggdrasil> ill have to play with that one for a while
<yggdrasil> oh isee what happend with those wmvs, they went to the wrong folder
<tgm4883> strex, I'd be happy to answer any questions you have about it, but i'm not going to give you a presentation on it since it's all on that site
<strex> tgm4883: understood.
<strex> tgm4883: i've already read it, but I'm still a bit confused as to why one would have to use auto-builds, when a new Release of the software is out.
<strex> tgm4883: like if FF updated to a new Release, it would already be in an update manager somewhere, not in some auto-build, am i wrong?
<tgm4883> a few reasons
<tgm4883> backports actually take a bit of paperwork to actually happen
<tgm4883> mythtv upstream provides a fixes branch for the currently released version
<yggdrasil> ahh yea myth is running sweet now :) gonan put this guy in my van for the kids
<yggdrasil> its an hp pavilion zv6000
<tgm4883> autobuilds allows us to build from the fixes branch daily
<strex> yggdrasil: I don't think my 4U server would fit in a van, hehe
<yggdrasil> hehe
<tgm4883> if we tried to do that in the regular repos, it would be a nightmare
<tgm4883> we don't have the manpower for that to happen
<yggdrasil> i used to run myth with some tweaks for dvbs decryption back in the day
<yggdrasil> it was pretty fricking awesome
<tgm4883> FF comes in the default install and thus has resources put toward it to keep it up to date in the repos (it also has exceptions for it)
<yggdrasil> its allegedly got a in ir receiver built in but i cant seem to figure out .. i think it needs the remote controll built for this machine.
<strex> tgm4883: thanks for the info, in a nutshell I need to use auto-builds to get mythtv upto version .24 then.
<mrand> strex: Firefox is an exception... it is one of the most widely used applications, and a potential security risk for running old version is relatively high.
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> or wait for Natty
<mrand> strex: yep, all the cool kids use auto-builds.
<strex> mrand: bringing up security when talking about mythtv is kinda a catch 22.
<mrand> security with regard to Firefox.
<strex> mrand: I know..
<strex> can someone running auto-builds tell me if the .24 release is available there, or is it just RC's?
<mrand> If you wait a few hours, it'll be the 0.24 release.
<mrand> And then it will continue tracking any bug fixes that go into 0.24
<mrand> BTW, I'd recommend waiting a few hours to also pick up a package related fix.
<strex> mrand: aaah I get ya.
<strex> mrand: meaning, there will be dpkg's avail in a few hrs?
<tgm4883> which reminds me, I need to set new_release to true and see if auto-builds has any breakage in the -repos package
<mrand> strex: New .deb's, yes.  You can see from https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24 that the last build was nearly 24 hours ago.  Once the timer resets, it should be good to go.
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.24 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> usually builds around 5:00 PM PST
<strex> mrand: so I might be confusing the two, would it be advisable to setup the auto-builds repo on my boxes, but wait for the lastest build (an hr away for me) before upgrading? Am I just confusing myself more?
<yggdrasil> wait a second all i would need is a universal that can be programmed with these codes.
<yggdrasil> or what are some good cheap usb remotes for myth?
<strex> yggdrasil: IR is a fun adventure, hang on for the ride.. ehhe.
<yggdrasil> ive had it working before
<yggdrasil> :)
<yggdrasil> actually i have my old huapage one that jsut acts like a keyboard
<yggdrasil> maybe ill jsut use that.
<strex> yggdrasil: have you setup, the drive, daemon and config yet?
<yggdrasil> would be nice if i could get the receiver on the pavilion zv6000 to work and maybe use another pavilion ir to program up another emote.
<yggdrasil> drive ?
<strex> *driver
<yggdrasil> ahh
<yggdrasil> i havnt set up the lircd yet
<yggdrasil> i cant really see where the device is
<yggdrasil> its not usb and its not pci
<yggdrasil> not sure where to start on that.
<strex> check dmesg
<yggdrasil> and since i dont have the remote controll for it im not sure how to check if its seeing anything.
<yggdrasil> right but i dont have the remote for it either. i tried jsut shooting another remote randomly and checked dmesg but didnt see anythng
<strex> dmesg should show the device, if the driver is installed.
<yggdrasil> ahh let me check that out
<yggdrasil> what should i grep for ?
<strex> lsmod |grep ir
<strex> anything ir related?
<yggdrasil> negative
<yggdrasil> woww ive never seen grep hilight the search term
<strex> anything in dmesg, might be worth checking line by line.
<strex> it's ubuntu for ya
<yggdrasil> yea ill dmsg | more
<mrand> strex: you have it exactly correct.  You can setup the auto-builds now or later... but if you set it up now, I'd advise waiting to update until todays build has completed just to head off one possible known package related problem.
<strex> mrand: awesome, I get ya.
<yggdrasil> this could take a while :) bbl
<strex> mrand: tgm4883: I was hesitant about auto buids from the old tracking-source days in the BSD world..
<mrand> strex: understood.  auto-builds could mean different things in different context's.  And in fact, the Mythbuntu autobuilds does give you the ability to track the trunk (unstable) source (aka what will eventually become 0.25).  As long as you stick with a mythtv version that is released or near released, the only downside SHOULD be that you may get pretty frequent updates as bug fixes tend to roll in rapidly during the first few weeks.  You can obvi
<strex> mrand: well thanks for the help, I'll get to setting up the auto-builds on the machines.
<mrand> strex: you're welcome
<strex> now if only I could prevent HDD failure. hehe
<yggdrasil> ok now i just gotta figure out how to stick the laptop to the roof of my van
<strex> ductape?
<mrand> Secure it to the back of the seats?
<strex> Thanks for all the help folks, I'm out.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-11
<yggdrasil> haha
<yggdrasil> its a volkswagon can and the air conditioning duct runs right ther and i think its got some hefty bolts up there.
<yggdrasil> ill have to play with it.
<yggdrasil> and its heavy ass laptop too
<Zinn> yggdrasil: Please watch your language.
<yggdrasil> yes sir
<yggdrasil> is that an automated response ?
<rhpot1991> yggdrasil: yep
<yggdrasil> ok im out
<yggdrasil> bbl
<Wicked> hello all. ive got a pvr-150 and i followed these directions on installing the required kernel module(lirc_zilog) and its installed fine and i can load it...but i cannot start lirc. heres the guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9211073&postcount=64
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - Using PVR150 IR Blaster In Mythbuntu 9.10b
<Wicked> lirc wont start saying:
<Wicked> * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your
<Wicked>  * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Wicked> my hardware.conf: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/W12HRwC9
<ubuXubu> is mythbuntu xfce ir wut?
<ubuXubu> or wut*
<tgm4883> ubuntulo1, yes
<tgm4883> ubuXubu, yes
<ubuXubu> so it is xubuntu
<ubuXubu> why is it called....myth
<ubuXubu> is it cos it really doesnt exist
<ubuXubu> barn door is open martin___
<martin___> ubuXubu: huh?
<tgm4883> ubuXubu, cause it is the combination of MythTV and Ubuntu
<ubuXubu> wut is mythtv
<tgm4883> ubuXubu, seriously?
<ubuXubu> is that a os
<ubuXubu> never heard of that one
<tgm4883> you are in the #ubuntu-mythtv channel
<ubuXubu> i typed in mythbuntu
<tgm4883> why did you type in mythbuntu?
<ubuXubu> i heard it was an os
<tgm4883> it is
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.org/
<ubuXubu> wow
<ubuXubu> awesome
<tgm4883> I know!
<tgm4883> Super awesome!
<ubuXubu> can i get free tv
<tgm4883> where do you live?
<ubuXubu> MA
<ubuXubu> USA
<tgm4883> Probably, I would assume there is OTA there
<ubuXubu> holy shit
<Zinn> ubuXubu: Please watch your language.
<ubuXubu> ur kidden
<tgm4883> i'm headed to bed though
<ubuXubu> how many channels
<tgm4883> so you will have to read all about it on the website
<tgm4883> IDK, that depends on your area
<ubuXubu> ok
<tgm4883> you should check out antennaweb to find out
<ubuXubu> i thought it was another buntu os
<ubuXubu> ru serious
<ubuXubu> so u download the os to get the free tv
<ubuXubu> excuse me for a moment, ill brb
<henrik_> any news on when .24 will be in the repo?
<mrand> henrik_: it should already be there.  You may need to update your mythbuntu-repos package.
<henrik_> thx mrand !
<mrand> Note, I'm referring to auto-builds PPA, not the official Ubuntu repo.  It won't be available there until 11.04
<mrand> henrik_: ^
<henrik_> I can w8 for it to land in the official ;)
<mrand> henrik_: the good news is that it should be VERY stable by then.  The bad news is that it is 6 months away.
<henrik_> ohh okej.. I think I will need to reconsider :P
<henrik_> I thaught it was 11.04 pm tonight :) some kind och script doing mirroring or something like it ;)
<mrand> yeah.... 11.04 = natty
<castlec> hey guys.  I'm having trouble getting the nvidia proprietary drivers on my diskless system.  is anyone able to help?
<Azelphur> Do we have 0.24 packages yet?
<Azelphur> also is there an upgrade guide
<rhpot1991> Azelphur: they should be in the autobuilds, and no to a guide
<Azelphur> so I just run dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos and select 0.24 then upgrade?
<Azelphur> and cross fingers
<castlec> I'm having trouble getting the nvidia proprietary drivers on my diskless system.  is anyone able to help?
<Azelphur> Having problems upgrading to Mythbuntu 10.10 http://pastebin.com/YB2j4uGB
<Azelphur> line 63 is where the bad stuff starts happening
<rhpot1991> Azelphur: let me dig, I hit that
<Azelphur> ok
<rhpot1991> I hit this issue today, installed x11-common by hand to get the latest version (sudo apt-get install x11-common), now my upgrades is on its way again.
<rhpot1991> thats how I solved it a while back
<rhpot1991> feel free to add a comment onto this bug or read up on it bug 639933
<Zinn> Bug 639933 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "10.04 -> 10.10beta: could not install the upgrades - Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle." [High, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/639933
<Azelphur> fun
<rulet> Hello. I've installed 0.24 from this https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.24 repository. And the old problem appeared: "Cannot login database". Any ideas?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] 0.24 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<Azelphur> rhpot1991: that doesn't seem to work for me
<rhpot1991> Azelphur: read the bug then I'd say
<Azelphur> I did, tried the dpkg thing too
<Azelphur> I'll go through and see if theres any more
<Azelphur> I'm trying comment #2 which is scary
<Azelphur> it's removing half the universe
<CRU_> Hey guys....I am in need of some help.  I just installed a geforce 210 but can't get the sound to transfer via hdmi.  In my device manager I have a ? next to HDA Nvidia Sound Card
<CRU_> Anyone know how to get sound working on the geforce 210 or help on how?
<rhpot1991> CRU_: I know someone who had it working outside of myth and then had to modify their myth sound settings to use hw(1,3) instead of hw(0,3).  I think
<rhpot1991> CRU_: check in alsamixer that its not muted as well
<CRU_> i dont get any sound from it.  I just dont know how to get it installed properly.
<rhpot1991> check alsamixer then test things with vlc or something
<rhpot1991> get it working then move onto mythtv
<CRU_> ok...i'll start here.
<CRU_> rhpot1991: in alsamixer, I have a realtex nvidia alc888 *i believe onboard* that has volume, but when I switch cards, the other has no controls *the one for hdmi*
<Azelphur> rhpot1991, I removed x11-common and that got the update to run
<Azelphur> now I've updated and it doesn't make to X
<Azelphur> I get the Ubuntu splash screen and it says "The disk drive for UUID-8464... is not ready yet or not present"
<Azelphur> it offers me to continue to wait. S to Skip or M for manual recovery
<Azelphur> if I press S not much happens it just continues sitting at the splash screen
<Azelphur> I can SSH or Switch to a TTY though
<Azelphur> so basically it's just not starting X
<Azelphur> looks like I have no GDM, I'm installing it now and its installing a huge tonne of X packages with it, hopefully that'll fix it
<henrik_> Hello! Anyone who know something about bach scripting? I got a problem loading DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real & in a screen
<CRU_> Hey guys.  Setting up my first mythtv box.  I have a 210 geforce card with hdmi.  When I connect to my tv and play through surround sound, sound works, but through tv only all I get is clicking noises. Any idea why?
<henrik_> this is the script I'm trying to load thru crown job to be runed every minute. http://paste.ubuntu.com/530136/
<henrik_> the problem is that I can't get the start command running thru a screen.
<henrik_> and without a screen the command puts out debug information so it never stops and can continue the script
<rhpot1991> CRU_: disable the surround sound passthrough
<rhpot1991> and/or tell it your speakers are stereo and not 5.1
<rhpot1991> Azelphur: check your /etc/fstab sounds like you have something in there that doesn't exist
<CRU_> what does the surround sound passthrough do?
<rhpot1991> passes dts and such
<Azelphur> rhpot1991, I've got like 10 different problems so I just decided to reinstall
<Azelphur> including that one :(
<Azelphur> reinstall and pull the tables from the old install should hopefully work
<rhpot1991> old install is what version of myth?
<Azelphur> 0.23.1
<Azelphur> I wanted to do mythbuntu 10.04 -> 10.10 and 0.23.1 -> 0.24
<rhpot1991> just make sure you restore your tables before you install 0.24
<Azelphur> yea
<Juppers> does anyone know how to fix the python bindings after going to .24 in mythbuntu 10.10?
<Juppers> The autobuilds seem to not include the correct python bindings.
<superm1> Juppers, there's been a few people saying this, could you help debug by chance?
<superm1> for starters, which mirror of 0.24 do you have
<superm1> you can see in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Juppers> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/repos/ubuntu maverick main deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu maverick main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu maverick main
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/repos/ubuntu
<superm1> okay so you've got the PPA mirror
<superm1> that's good
<superm1> next, what version of myth* do you have installed? - "dpkg -l | grep myth"
<superm1> (without the quotes)
<superm1> and put that in a pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Juppers> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/A6ACKuAR
<superm1> okay so it looks like the proper version of the bindings is installed
<superm1> you can double check the files by this: "dpkg -L libmyth-python"
<Juppers> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/zmvrWjXb
<Juppers> [~]:mythpython --version    MythTV Python Bindings   local versions     bindings version:   Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/mythpython", line 13, in <module>     print '    bindings version:  ', '.'.join([str(i) for i in static.OWN_VERSION]) NameError: name 'static' is not defined
<superm1> hmm.. so somehow you have another copy installed elsewhere it seems
<superm1> check in /usr/local ?
<superm1> did you ever build from source manually?
<Juppers> not since .22
<superm1> okay, so check in the following directories for a directory called MythTV
<superm1> [ '/usr/lib/python2.6', '/usr/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2', '/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-tk', '/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-old', '/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages', '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PIL', '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gst-0.10', '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6', '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/gtk-2.0', '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0', '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/wx-2.8-gtk2-unicode', '/usr/loca
<superm1> l/lib/python2.6/dist-packages']
<superm1> it's more thank likely in '/usr/lib/python2.6' or '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages'
<superm1> or '/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages'
<Juppers> found /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/MythTV]:
<superm1> is that just a symlink with /usr/share/pyshared/MythTV though by chance?
<Juppers> I think the winner of the bad will be /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/MythTV]:
<superm1> before you axe it, see if anything is claiming ownership
<Juppers> I mean [/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages]: l ./  ../  MythTV/  MythTV-0.22.egg-info  MythTV-0.23.0.egg-info
<superm1> /usr/local ?
<superm1> so it was from a handle compile a while back then it sounds
<Juppers> nuke it?
<superm1> yeah if it's within /usr/local, nuke it
<Juppers> sorry so terse, trying to merge the arclight metadata selector with extended video info into mythbuntu right now too.
<superm1> no problems.  it's a relief it's not caused by the packages
<Juppers> [/]: mythpython --version MythTV Python Bindings   local versions     bindings version:   0.24.0.0
<Juppers> much better
<funsheep> hello, i tried to install mythtv 0.24 now the backend won't start, saying "Error: There are no cards in the database". I don't have a tv card, so thats obviously true. But the backend does not start. How do need to configure the backend so that it starts again?
<tgm4883> funsheep, there is an option in the backend to set up a dummy card
<superm1> 0.24 makes it a requirement to have some card, even if it's a dummy
<funsheep> yeah noticed that. backend goes into an endless loop trying to start
<tgm4883> superm1, I thought we had fixed that?
<tgm4883> or have we not fixed that yet?
<superm1> the endless loop thing?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> i think you had some ideas for it
<superm1> with upstart jobby stuff to count how many times it failed
<superm1> but i dont think it was ever implemented
<tgm4883> fine leave :)
<tgm4883> superm1, yea I think your right
<tgm4883> yep, it's a bug targeted for 11.04
<tgm4883> alpha1 that is
<funsheep> couldn't find the dummy card, only test recorder and demo recorder - both want a filepath as a parameter
<tgm4883> superm1, ^^
<tgm4883> I haven't set mine up yet on 0.24, so IDK
<superm1> either of them are fine just to get the backend running without a tuner
<superm1> demo recorder is probably what i was referring to
<funsheep> ok. maybe the demo recorder then should be added as a "dummy recorder" to make things obvious (at least for me) :) i'll try that. i would like to add that to the documentation then - should i do that, and if yes, where? thanks in advance
<nico_> hello
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/674215
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #674215 in Mythbuntu: “/usr/share/mythtv/metadata shoud be part of mythtv-common, not mythtv-backend”
<tgm4883> funsheep, I added it to the mythbuntu 0.24 mythtv page
<mrand> funsheep: if you were so inclined, the installation guide would be the best place: http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki
<superm1> camelreef, interesting, i thought that frontends now trigger that to happen on the backend
 * camelreef has finally upgraded to maverick and the 0.24 nightlies
<camelreef> superm1, well, the frontend logs were showing the command line and were returning zero result
<camelreef> I copied the directory over, and voila
<superm1> hm
<camelreef> maybe it is a remaining config
<superm1> but i thought as soon as it was imported a backend job is supposed to kick off the metadata grab automagically
<superm1> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo#Mass_Metadata_Grabbing
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythVideo - MythTV
<camelreef> superm1, I'm with you, I read the same thing somewhere, but heh, not reality on my setup
<superm1> well it will need to be investigated a little bit before shuffling around
<superm1> otherwise there's some messy conflicts/replaces that need to be done
<camelreef> sure
<camelreef> I'm the messenger!
<superm1> thanks!
<camelreef> is Jamu still on acron on 0.24?
 * camelreef goes lookig....
<superm1>  it should be
<tgm4883> it's a fallback
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> and do you remember that bug with $LANG in the startup script making use of directories with accentuated chars impossible?
<camelreef> it's back
<camelreef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/541042
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #541042 in Mythbuntu: “locale is not set up before mythtv-backend start causing problems in mythvideo with accentuated chars”
<funsheep> Sorry do bother you again, but i can't get my system to work again. I tried both test and demo recorder (without setting a filepath). After that trying to set a video source the setup hangs.
<superm1> dang camelreef
<camelreef> hehe
<camelreef> you need more French users!
<tgm4883> funsheep, i'd try using a filepath for a video
<camelreef> without metadata scrips on remote frontend:
<camelreef> 2010-11-11 19:58:53.187 Running Grabber: /usr/share/mythtv/metadata/Television/ttvdb.py -l en -M Battlestar Galactica 2003
<camelreef> 2010-11-11 19:58:53.211 No results found for Battlestar Galactica 2003 1 1
<superm1> camelreef, http://paste.ubuntu.com/530250/
<superm1> does that fix it for you?
<camelreef> superm1, yes, it does (I just did a copy/paste from the backed-up script generated by dpkg)
<superm1> camelreef, could you just double check with this exact one to make sure the syntax is right?  if so, i'll add that to t onight's autobuilds
<superm1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530251/
<funsheep> tgm4883, ah. i was to impatient. everything works again. thanks for the help!
<camelreef> I used this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530252/
<superm1> okay more or less the same then
<camelreef> if the one I used works, yours will work
<camelreef> for the grabbers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530257/
<superm1> yeah i didn't think ttvdb.py was still used
<superm1> but it might be
<tgm4883> superm1, jamu uses it
<tgm4883> since jamu is the fallback
<superm1> but the integrated stuff shouldn't need it
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> RDV might know more, but he isn't here
<tgm4883> no one answered me in -users on that
<tgm4883> oh well, off to learn about DNS
<camelreef> c'est speco comment The Edge sort la gratte de Where the streets have no name
<camelreef> oops
<camelreef> well, the integrated stuff may not use it
<camelreef> but if you want to manually fix metadata it apparently uses it
<camelreef> W key
<superm1> i tried to invite RDV in
<superm1> he should be able to get down to the bottom of this
<camelreef> OK guys
<camelreef> thanks for the hard work
<camelreef> time to actually use MythTV, not just tinker with it :o)
<camelreef> then bed
<camelreef> ttyl
<camelreef> oh, one last thing: the libmyth package is still called libmyth-0.23
 * camelreef is probably not the first with htat one...
<camelreef> libmyth-0.23-0, to be exact
<camelreef> with 0.24.0~trunk26882-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu2 as a version
<superm1> camelreef, you must be on an old build
<superm1> the current builds are 0.24.0+fixesZYX
<camelreef> ah
<superm1> which mirror are you using?
<camelreef> hmmm
<camelreef> I used the nightlies deb
<camelreef> to set that up
<superm1> yeah but which mirror did you select?
<superm1> i think 2 of them have problems currently
<camelreef> UK and 0.24
<superm1> open up MCC and reconfigure it to be "PPA" or "de"
<superm1> either of those should be fine
<superm1> UK and US are both busted AFAIK
<camelreef> http://uk.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<camelreef> aaaah
<camelreef> ok
<camelreef> a dpkg-reconfigure later... and plenty to upgrade !
<camelreef> including a libmyth swap
<camelreef> should I open a bug on mythbuntu-repos ?
<superm1> tgm4883 knows about it
<superm1> i think there's actually a bug open too
<superm1> solution might end up being to just pull out the repos if we dont get em fixed soon
<camelreef> K
<stevieman> I am trying to use the autobuilds to update from .23.1 to .24 but I am getting a message saying only a partial upgrade is possible. Items like mythtv-backend, mythtv-frontend, mythgame are not selectable in the update manager
<tgm4883> stevieman, what repo did you select for 0.24?
<stevieman> tgm4883: I selected PPA
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> new dependencies maybe?
<tgm4883> try an "apt-get -s dist-upgrade"
<stevieman> tgm4883: I don't know, I think I'll just sit and wait a while before I upgrade. I just got the machine working, I don't want to break it again. Anyways, I gotta run
<tgm4883> and thats what the -s is for
<superm1> update-manager will do it for you too generally
<camelreef> wow, audio sync on that remote frontend is quite off
<camelreef> and that auto-population is giving waaaaaay too many choices
<camelreef> got a good setup now
<camelreef> and the judder-free setup now works on the main frontend
<camelreef> that 0.24 release is quite nifty !
<camelreef> pulseaudio in sync on the laptop is unheard of
<camelreef> good night from Scotland!
<CRU_> Hey.  I need some help.  I have just installed a geforce 210 card and want to change my default audio device in mythbuntu to the hw:1,7  but I cant figure out how to do it...been trying for about an hour
<rhpot1991> CRU_: just type that into the audio page?
<CRU_> but I cant get sound on any other programs if I just do that.
<CRU_> I will get sound for tv...but any other application I have open from mythtv (i.e. hulu) wont give any sound
<tgm4883> hulu isn't an application, it's a website
<CRU_> they have a desktop application you can download actually
<Azelphur> Hmm, Metadata grabbing doesn't seem to be working at all for me in the new MythTV
<Azelphur> press W, nothing happens
<Azelphur> well it puts the little timer up for a second but besides that nothing happens
<Azelphur> I'm using the mythbuntu 0.24 build
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-12
<tgm4883> CRU_, hulu != huludesktop
<tgm4883> I only bring that up since you can view hulu inside MNV
<CRU_> I'm not sure what that means ...noob to mythtv and mythbuntu
<CRU_> I figured out how to get the sound to work...if anyone is interested.  I needed to create a ~/.asoundrc and add hw 1,7 to it
<tgm4883> CRU_, ok, so yea hulu has a desktop application called huludesktop. But you can also view hulu using a mythtv plugin called MythNetVision
<CRU_> hmmm. i will have to try that.  I'll make sure the plugin is added
<CRU_> I have it added, how do I access that inside mythtv?
<CRU_> tgm4883: How do I add Hulu to the list of Internet Video sites?
<tgm4883> CRU_, did you install MNV?
<tgm4883> I would think it is installed, I'd have to verify on my setup though
<CRU_> Yes, I can "Search Internet Video" and such now
<CRU_> it is installed (double checked it)
<Azelphur> 2010-11-12 01:12:45.716 MainServer::HandleVersion - Client speaks protocol version 23056 but we speak 63!
<Azelphur> I keep getting this spammed from the server and client
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: hulu support is int .24
<Shadow__X> in*
<Shadow__X> Azelphur: did you upgrade your backend?
<Shadow__X> and not upgrade your frontend
<Azelphur> Shadow__X: all machines are on the same mythbuntu repos
<Azelphur> and all up to date
<Shadow__X> clearly not if one says 63 and the other says 56
<Shadow__X> from terminal do mythfrontend --version on each
<Shadow__X> this is mine
<Shadow__X> MythTV Version   : 26863
<Shadow__X> MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-23-fixes
<Shadow__X> and mine is still .23.1-fixes
<Azelphur> mine is 27162 0.24.20101028-1
<Azelphur> on all machines
<Shadow__X> then what client is saying 23056 thats an old .23 build
<Shadow__X> a really outdated one before they switched the way it handles version name internally
<Shadow__X> also that sounds like trunk
<Shadow__X> not .24 release
<Shadow__X> considering the build date of 10.28
<Shadow__X> 10/28
<Azelphur> it's the server saying it
<Shadow__X> what i am saying is that if you were using auto builds you selected trunk which you should only run if you have a true reason to
<Shadow__X> also .24 has been released. so its old
<Azelphur> I selected 0.24
<Shadow__X> then do an upgrade because that build is old
<Shadow__X> unless i am mistaken somewhere it just seems you are trying to run a .23 client on .24 which WILL NOT work
<Shadow__X> Azelphur: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Azelphur> Shadow__X: http://pastebin.com/3YMnNHma
<Azelphur> the mythfrontend version is not old
<Azelphur> oh wait, yea it is
<Shadow__X> :)
<Azelphur> Shadow__X: ok then wtf, the frontend version and backend version are different on the same computer
<Azelphur> using the same mythbuntu repo
<Azelphur> xD
<Shadow__X> thats a no good
<Shadow__X> you probably installed one with the ubuntu repo and the other using the mythbuntu repo
<Azelphur> ok reconfiguring mythbuntu-repos now
<Azelphur> which country do I select (or PPA?)
<Shadow__X> read http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Azelphur> I'm in UK
<Shadow__X> it explains everything. Normally you select which ever is closest to you
<Azelphur> ok
<Azelphur> I selected UK, No testing, did an apt-get update and there are no new updates available
<Azelphur> Shadow__X: hold on a minute, re-reading that message
<Azelphur> Shadow__X: Client speaks protocol version 23056 but we speak 63!, but mythfrontend --version says Network Protocol is 63
<Shadow__X> mythtv is a client/server model
<Shadow__X> so the server speaks 63
<Shadow__X> one of your frontends is running an old build of .23
<Shadow__X> so if you have only one fe you found the issue
<Azelphur> haha figured it out
<Azelphur> my brother was running mythfrontend on his laptop
<Azelphur> that solves that mystery
<Shadow__X> yes
<Shadow__X> everything should be on the same version
<Shadow__X> so you need to upgrade everything to the release version of .24
<Azelphur> yea I thought I had everything, I forgot my brothers laptop :)
<Azelphur> hehe awesome it's off grabbing metadata now
<Shadow__X> did you upgrade to the most recent build
<Azelphur> no I was already on the most recent build
<Azelphur> just my brother that wasn't
<Azelphur> that's why I was confused :)
<Shadow__X> when was the last time you ran the upgrade
<Shadow__X> the release of .24 was yesterday 11/10/2010
<Azelphur> Shadow__X: today :)
<Azelphur> I reinstalled mythbuntu 10.10 and got straight on the repo
<Azelphur> so it's up to date
<Shadow__X> hmm whats weird though is that the build date is from 10/28
<Shadow__X> thats weird
<Azelphur> maybe the repo didn't build the new version yet?
<Shadow__X> thats what i am thinking. Or maybe i am just reading it wrong
<Azelphur> hehe
<mrand> Sorry, I haven't read much of the scrollback, but only the PPA has 0.24 in it, not the official Ubuntu repo.  It won't be there until natty comes in for 11.04
<tgm4883> Azelphur, don't use UK, use PPA or DE
<Azelphur> \o/
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, ^^
<Shadow__X> mrand: i was referring to have an old build of .23 using the ubuntu repo
<Shadow__X> but thanks
<dutchgirl> hi all
<dutchgirl> i have a problem. . . after installing mythbuntu 10.10 the system reboots, posts, then the mythbuntu load screen appears and nothing. just freezes on the screen. I've tried what i can think of; compoletely erasing teh drive and allowing setup to configure hard drive and nothing. i have installed xp mce but i hate it. i really want to get mythbuntu running. Please help me
<dutchgirl> mce runns fine ps
<hot_wheelz> I can't get mythbuntu 10.10 to make it passed the splash when doing a fresh install.
<hot_wheelz> What is wrong?
<hot_wheelz> any ideas?
<toxic> hello guys, I can't find jamu on my mythbuntu... Not in the default repositories either... any idea on how to get jamu ?
<chiluk> /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/jamu.py
<chiluk> I have it in mythbuntu 10.10, and I think it lived in the same spot in 9.10.
<chiluk> toxic ^^^
<Azelphur> gah the web panel is still broken in 0.24 :(
<Azelphur> and by "Still broken" I mean "Worse broken£
<Azelphur> Instead of no downloading videos with spaces in them, it appears to be no downloading of videos at all
<rhpot1991> web panel?
<Azelphur> mythweb
<rhpot1991> smells like permissions maybe
<rhpot1991> or a location out of whack
<Azelphur> good be permissions *shrug*
<Azelphur> s/good/could
<Azelphur> rhpot1991: I don't think it's permissions I get 404
<Azelphur> if it was permissions it'd be 403 right?
<nimm-2> hi there. i am trying to install mythbuntu 10.10 on my htpc. specs are: mainboard= asus m4a88t-m, CPU= AMD PhenomII X4, RAM =KingstonHyperX 2x2G, satellite card= technisat skyStar HD2. My problem is, that after the installation, which works perfectly, and after the reboot, the monitor gets switched on and off. in the end theres nothing displayed but i am sure mythbuntu booted! btw i'm quite a noob
<chiluk> nimm-2 you forgot to mention your video card ... that's probably more important than the rest of your listed specs.
<nimm-2> onboard with amd880g chipset
<nimm-2> found out that there's no driver. downloaded ati-driver-installer-10-10-x86.x86_64.run ... could this work?
<nimm-2> controller is a ATI Technologies Inc RS880
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I've installed mythbuntu on an older pc and scanned successfully all channels.. but now I want to connect this pc by another pc..
<thopiekar> I'm now here writing you from the livecd - how can I connect the pc from here?
<Wicked> hello all. using the mythbuntu repo..whats the diff between 0.23 and 0.23.1
<Wicked> ?
<tgm4883> Wicked, 0.00.1
<tgm4883> Thanks, I'll be here all night :)
<Wicked> ?
<Wicked> oh
<Wicked> lol
<tgm4883> well 0.23 has builds from 0.23 branch up until 0.23.1
<Wicked> and whats the difference? 0.23 being pre release of 0.23 then 0.23.1 being when they offically branched 0.23?
<rhpot1991> no, 0.23.1 is a new release
<rhpot1991> newer than 0.23
<Wicked> ah
<Wicked> i didnt realize that mythtv's svn had both
<rhpot1991> so you should choose 0.23.1 if you want latest and greatest 0.23 version
<Wicked> yea
<Wicked> i switched to 0.24 but its not compatible with xbmc...so i want to go back to 0.23 until it is
<tgm4883> sorry, mgr walked up to ask me a question
<Wicked> i nuked my db(got plenty of backups!) and gonna use 0.23 for a bit longer
<tgm4883> there is a single branch for 0.23, 0.23.1 is a release at a point in time on that branch. Specifically when there was a protocol change (which is why there is a 0.23.1)
<Wicked> ah
<Wicked> gotcha! :)
<CRU_> Can anyone help me...I have a MCE USB remote (VRC 1100) and can't get it to connect lirc (cant find correct lircd.conf to use irw) and in mythtv none of the keys with three presses (shift control _) will work.  I tried xmodmap but with three key presses still doesn't work.
<Gibby> my .bashrc is not running at startup on my mythbuntu frontend....
<Gibby> ok, i just did the upgrade to 0.24 on my backend and frontend, restarted both and now when i start my frontend it says: Warning: MythTV wants to upgrade your database, for the Video schema, from 1032 to 1038... it then lists my backend IP and DB name... should i do it?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-13
<smudgeblot> Does anyone know info on lirc?   I am a noob to mythtv and ubuntu.  I have an MCE HID usb remote and via IRW I get the keys pressed (1, 2, up, etc) but when I try to irrecord the keys, I get this error: could not get file from /dev/lirc
<smudgeblot> ....or if anyone knows how to get my remote from /dev/input/event2 to /dev/lirc0 that would also help
<castlec> hey guys, need some help. myth is crashing my entire log-in session when i try to play media.  it looks to me like i've got a sound problem according to the log.  further advice appreciated. http://pastebin.com/DuYHNs1R
<tgm4883> castlec, are you using a playback profile with VDPAU?
<tgm4883> I don't see it in the logs, but I recall seeing that happen with a few users
<CRU_> Does anyone know how to make my xmodmap configurations stick? I know how to type in and change, (xmodmap -e keycode etc), but every time I restart they are off.  Do I need to create a .xmodmap? and if so, how do I create it?
<rhpot1991> castlec: many users have had issues with nvidia crashing, a fix that works for most is to change your playback profile to VDPAU if your card supports it, or slim or normal if it doesn't
<castlec> thanks for the input.  i have an amd board though so no nvidia loaded.  i'll check the X logs and see if anything shows up there.
<CRU_> Anyone here ever used crontab? I can't seem to get it to work.  I have 30 * * * * /home/smudge/myscript.sh but it wont run on any 30 minute mark
<CRU_> I editted via crontab -e in the terminal in mythbuntu
<CRU_> #join mythtv-users
<CRU_> Need Help!!! Mythbuntu continually crashes (X server, back to log in screen but not total restart), even with everything closed and computer just sitting.  How do I find out what's going on?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<SpaceBass> trying to get mythexport working again, its been really flaky on me, the log is showing that the profiles do not exist when the job tries to kick off - any ideas?
<SpaceBass> Can't locate object method "new" via package "iPad" (perhaps you forgot to load "iPad"?) at /usr/bin/mythexport-daemon line 430.
<Shred00> what is the most correct/appropriate location to get 0.24 from?
<Shred00> i do see http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<Shred00> is that current?
<Zinn> [ppa.launchpad.net] Index of /mythbuntu/0.24/ubuntu
<Shred00> Zinn: that's the same thing as i posted above, yes?
<Zinn> Hi Shred00, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Shred00> Zinn: lol
<Zinn> Hi Shred00, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<antihc3> i am trying to install mythbuntu on an ATV.  I have parted the drive ect..  After i run kexec --load then kexec -e it just sits there.  Any ideas
<antihc3> i am guessing but maybe it is because i am using Component Cables?
<tgm4883> antihc3, sorry, don't use an ATV here. You might* be able to get better support in #mythtv-users
<antihc3> i was hoping but all i got was Dont bother
<antihc3> :D
<tgm4883> odd, there are a lot of apple people there
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> a few anyway
<tgm4883> but they recommend apple mini's
<kwmonroe> has anyone had success with spdif (coax or optical) and realtek alc892 in mythbuntu 10.10?  i can hear sound out of the headphone jack, but neither of the spdif ports (and they're unmuted in alsamixer).
<qwebirc72122> I need help getting my desktop back - I am at the Ctrl Alt F1 terminal but cant reconfigurex x
<castlec> dpkg --configure xorg?
<castlec> reconfigure
<Gibby2> just upgraded to 0.24... 2 issues... first 1 lost sound on 1 of my frontends... i rescanned and check alsamixer settings still no go... any thoughts?
<Gibby2> upgraded nvida to 260 it works now....
<mellery> I used the mythbuntu control center to install mythnetvision but its not showing up under "Media Library", the only things there are "watch recordings and watch videos".  How can i get "browse internet video" on that menu?
<antihc3> still searching for a way around my lockup.....  wondering if i should install mythbuntu to a usbdrive and just boot that way.  Remove the dive all togeather (ATV drive)
<qwebirc69556> does anyone here use a tv and have had trouble loading mythtv with new versions, but may have found a solution to do so?
<Azelphur> elaborate, thats pretty vague :p
<qwebirc69556> I have a Sony Wega 37" (older tv - one of the first 480i versions.)  Ever since 9.04 I have had problems Mythbuntu.
<qwebirc69556> loading video to my S-Video / Component out on my Nvidia cards...
<qwebirc69556> I have went through the setup a number of times... selecting 480i, component... tv-out when it loadeds the video driver...
<qwebirc69556> but it still doesn't find it...
<qwebirc69556> I know it works .. cause I loaded Mint Linux and it automatically sets it up ... only problem is it is set at 640x480 and 800x600
<qwebirc69556> I need it to be 1024x768 at least...
<qwebirc69556> It was working in the past...
<qwebirc69556> so I know the tv can do it..
<qwebirc69556> When it was in Mint Linux... I was working with xrandx and was un able to get it to work at 1024x768..
<qwebirc69556> but like I said... it was working at 800x600 and 640x480 even though I could not get the 1024x768 to work...
<qwebirc69556> I would like to stick with Mythbuntu if at all possible... and get the 1024x768 to load properly...
<qwebirc69556> any thoughts on how to do this...
<qwebirc69556> ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-14
<qwebirc69556> Is this still to vague ?
<Azelphur> I don't really know the answer sorry
<banksy> About to update 0.23.1 to 0.24 (on mythbuntu 10.10), and inside mythbuntu control center > repos > if I activate 0.24 / PPA, it gives me a warning that 0.24 is in development and I must acknowledge the risk by typing YouMustBeThisTallToRide to continue - I assume this screen is out of date, given 0.24 is released?
<banksy> Also confused about second tickbox, 'Activate Mythbuntu-testing PPA' - Assume I ignore that, given I don't want to be that cutting edge
<pteague> eek, for some reason my guide data hasn't been updated... i'm thinking it's because the update script hasn't run...
<pteague> crap, -3 days worth of guide data :(
<pteague> no wonder i've not had any new recordings
<miststlkr> Hello, all.    thtvdb.com is still the default source for TV metadata, right?
<Zinn> [thtvdb.com] thtvdb.com
<miststlkr> the*
<miststlkr> to get to the point.. I updated some show information on that site, and was wondering if there was supposed to be a delay between the info being uploaded and when it shows on our side when I retrieve metadata, or perhaps myth doesn't use thetvdb.com [anymore?]
<Zinn> [thetvdb.com] Online TV Database - An open directory of television shows for HTPC software
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> i've got a couple of questions before I make purchases
<skiwithpete> is anyone awake in here to help talk to me about setting up mythbuntu on an Aspire Revo (Atom + Ion)
<supermag> Hi, can i use mythbuntu as a NAS and a printer server ?
<skiwithpete> hey supermag, the easy answer is yes
<supermag> can it stream to units as a squeezebox ?
<skiwithpete> truth is bro, I'm not an expert on mythbuntu or ubuntu really - I'm here to ask a question too, but from your question - you're just asking about adding additional packages to your 'buntu and adding other functionality, so yes you can do all that... but what the heck is squeezebox?
<supermag> thats a logitech squeezebox
<supermag> http://www.logitech.com/speakers-audio/wireless-music-systems/devices/5745
<Zinn> [www.logitech.com]
<skiwithpete> ok, what you need to do is figure out what protocol you need to stream to that squeezebox with
<skiwithpete> for example, I want to stream to my ipad - so I need an AirServer...
<supermag> it uses squeezeserver
<supermag> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeezebox_Server
<skiwithpete> after a quick google search you need to pop this line into terminal
<skiwithpete> sudo apt-get install squeezeboxserver
<skiwithpete> http://havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-Squeezebox-server.html
<Zinn> [havetheknowhow.com] Install "Squeezebox Server" on Ubuntu Server Lucid 10.04, Karmic 9.10, Jaunty 9.04 or Intrepid 8.10
<skiwithpete> sorry supermag you might need to install some repositories first
<skiwithpete> have a look at that webpage for all the help you'll need
<supermag> i havent built the htpc yet..
<skiwithpete> :) me neither
<skiwithpete> there's loads of help on the ubuntu forums i was just in there looking for you
<skiwithpete> you rockin ubuntu on the computer you're chatting to me on now?
<supermag> yes
<skiwithpete> because there's no reason you can't set that server up now on your current machine to test it
<skiwithpete> myth is just a package, besides that its basically ubuntu, with myth installed
<skiwithpete> (Oh and it runs XFCE instead of Gnome, but whatever)
<supermag> i dont have any of logitechs devices yet
<skiwithpete> just because I am massively prejudiced against logitechs... you might want to consider otherwise
<skiwithpete> i say that, though the best mouse I ever owned was a logitech
<skiwithpete> whatevs, I hope you make the entertainment setup of your dreams
<Rebecca> Hello
<skiwithpete> ola
<Rebecca> Are there any known troublesome downsides to using the 64bit version for a backend system? like for instance, drivers not working and what not
<Rebecca> hi skiwithpete
<skiwithpete> sorry dude, I'm not really the best person to ask, as I'm new here too, and I came to ask a question myself - but.... I am rocking Ubuntu 10.04 64bit atm and it rocks...
<Rebecca> skiwithpete: cool, out of curiosity, what are you using for capture?
<skiwithpete> I have a Revo on order and was hoping to get some advice on a capture card myself - I had an Artec T3 and it sucked
<Rebecca> ahhh
<skiwithpete> I think hauppage is the one to get... and the more money you spend the more card you get, but I'm here to ask much the same
<Rebecca> *nods*
<skiwithpete> I want to do DVB HD capture, but I think i need to do USB because the revo doesn't have any slots...
<Rebecca> ahhhh
<skiwithpete> so umm,... Hauppage or something else?  No one is here to answer
<Rebecca> i got one of these: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Leadtek_WinFast_DTV2000DS
<Rebecca> still actually building my box so havn't tested it yet
<skiwithpete> where are you?  UK? AUS?
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org]
<Rebecca> au
<skiwithpete> cool
<skiwithpete> i just moved to NZ
<Rebecca> ahhh
<skiwithpete> artec t3 setup was in the UK and I spent two years tryin to get it to work properly and failed repeatedly, this time am buying quality
<Rebecca> awesome. i hope this round is more fruitful for you :D
<skiwithpete> have you used Mythbuntu before?
<skiwithpete> cheers
<Rebecca> not really. i have the frontend installed on a box, but with no backend it's kinda... pointless
<skiwithpete> :)
<skiwithpete> I want to know if I can run multiple desktops (so if I connect to my TV it has myth, but if I remote connect through VNC i can get a desktop)
<skiwithpete> you wouldn't know that would you?
<Rebecca> hmmmmm
<Rebecca> what are you connecting from?
<skiwithpete> Well I would just connect from another Ubuntu box and VNC or Remote Desktop Viewer whatever its called
<Rebecca> if it's another linux box then perhaps consider doing the x server / x remote client method
<skiwithpete> i don't know what that means, but sounds cool where can I check that out?
<Rebecca> not sure, but im sure your googlefoo is as good as mine ;)
<Rebecca> im sure what you describe can be done.. what's this for? remotely managing downloads?
<skiwithpete> more like extending my Mythbox to also provide a powerdesktop to my Ipad
<skiwithpete> I can connect to a Linux PC with the Ipad over VNC and then keep the computing power away from my testicules (forgive me if you are a lady)
<skiwithpete> + you get flash for browsing etc
<Rebecca> lol, fair enough. :)
<skiwithpete> and I can manage files...
<Rebecca> and yes, most Rebecca's, myself included, tend to be females
<Rebecca> :P
<skiwithpete> you know, normal stuff Jobsy doesn't want you to do
<skiwithpete> I know a Shannon who is 100% guy.  And a Melissa, who is really Paul Melissa, so I take nothing for granted :)
<Rebecca> lol, ok
<skiwithpete> anyways sister, I gots to split.  Good luck with your box and I hope we cross paths again.
<skiwithpete> Bye everybody else, who was just watching me and Rebecca chat...
<Rebecca> seeya
<Rebecca> This might be a silly question, but i have a device (Leadtek WinFast DTV2000DS) that requires V4L-DVB. Instructions mention building the V4L stuff from source myself. Is there any way around this? or I just have to bite the bullet and follow the instructions?
<mrand> Rebecca: I'm looking around the interwebs right now - seems like you may be correct that that tuner isn't well supported yet.
<mrand> support went into the kernel back in February 26, 2010, so it should be in 10.10 though
<mrand> http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2010/2/27/24094
<Zinn> [kerneltrap.org] V4L/DVB: af9015: support for Leadtek WinFast DTV2000DS | KernelTrap
<antihc3> anyone install mthbuntu on a usb drive?  I am wondering if i can do this then dd the install from usb to the hd partition
<mrand> Rebecca: I think you're right... check out the last few pages of this thread: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606487&page=20
<Zinn> [ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org] Af9015 - Page 20 - Ubuntu Forums
<mrand> antihc3: someone else may know better, but I don't know why that wouldn't work.  Of course, it would be a very small hd partion.
<antihc3> ahh very true did not think about that.  Could just cp -R the /.   I am just having a problem with kexec -e
<antihc3> guess i could also take the drive out and connect it to another machine and do the install
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland!
<camelreef> got a weird thing with recording playback
<camelreef> it starts OK, but after a while it drops frames like mad
<camelreef> 0.24 nightly build - 10.10 64bit - VDPAU
<camelreef> logs here: http://youplala.net/~will/htpc/video.too.slow.txt
<Zinn> [youplala.net]
<supermag> Hi, Does Mythbuntu have a NAS function, a printer server, and Squeezebox Server?
<camelreef> bye
<[FFT]ReK_> I'm having trouble installing mythbuntu 10.10
<[FFT]ReK_> The live cd won't boot, it gets to the point where it shows the mythbuntu logo and has the moving bar, then hangs there
<[FFT]ReK_> bar keeps moving, nothing happens
<[FFT]ReK_> tried noapic and acpi=off
<[FFT]ReK_> redownloaded and reburned the disk
<[FFT]ReK_> memtest is fine and I've added more ram anyway
<[FFT]ReK_> anyone know of any other possible causes?
<[FFT]ReK_> this machine has had mythbuntu 9.10 on it before (not atm) and it didnt have this problem
<quinten> hi, just upgraded to mythtv .24, having audio problems
<quinten> i followed advice to rescan for audio devices, and it seems to see the HDMI device correctly
<quinten> playing audio back from the mythnetvision plugin/mythbrowser works correctly
<quinten> but no sound from mythtv's internal player. any suggestions?
<npaulin> I just updated my mythtv using autobuilds from 0.23.1 to 0.24.... i now get this error   mythbackend: error while loading shared libraries: libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<npaulin> any insight?
<npaulin> $ locate libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0
<npaulin> /usr/lib/libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0
<npaulin> /usr/lib/libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0.23
<npaulin> /usr/lib/libmythtv-0.23.1.so.0.23.1
<tgm4883> npaulin, try apt-get remove libmythtv-0.23
<Wicked> or try ldconfig
<miststlkr> does .23 still use thetvdb.com as the default metadata source?
<Zinn> [thetvdb.com] Online TV Database - An open directory of television shows for HTPC software
<tgm4883> miststlkr, yes I believe so
<miststlkr> tgm4883 - Thanks, looks like maybe the changes just took some time to propagate... maybe they review changes before committing them?  Had updated a series last night, then tried to get the meta and it downloaded all blank data... just tried again and my changes have been committed.   Sorry to bother.
<npaulin> a seperate, but just as annoying problem i've just come across.  I just did a 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade, and now my mythtv session will randomly logout.  is there a timeout setting somewhere that would be causing this?  I'm usually using the keyboard or mouse when this occurs.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-07
<taylorr> when are the mythbuntu autobuilds for 0.24-fixes ran each day or night?
<patdk-lap> wouldn't that depend?
<patdk-lap> on how long they take to build, how many things are queued before them
<patdk-lap> and what timezone your in
<mrand> as I recall, unless there is a backlog, early evening us central time
<taylorr> I dunno, I was hoping a dev would know what time it started
<taylorr> mrand: thanks!
<taylorr> just committed a fix and was wondering when it'd be ready for users
<Jester86> hey.. i see on the site the mythbuntu-control-centre should have an area to switch repositories forward for mythtv 0.25.  anyone want to tell me where that is?  I'm not seeing it
<mrand> taylorr: looks like your change was a bit too late to be picked up in last nights build.  Should be in there tonight (lately builds have been completing around 0300 UTC)
<taylorr> mrand: thanks!
<mrand> you're welcome
<quentusrex_> anyone know how to enable optical audio passthru on the hd-pvr?
<mrand> quentusrex_: did you look on the mythtv HD-PVR page?  I don't know if it applies, but you might look on that and read about "default_audio_input"
<mrand> mythtv wiki page, I meant
<quentusrex_> mrand, I was able to figure it out. Turns out that when you add the capture source what ever input you set there is the only input the device will listen to.
<quentusrex_> so optical passthru is disabled if you set to RCA input
<dekarl> is there a "how to rebuilt your ubuntu package with a patch applied" guide for mythtv around? I'd like to take a peak at #10054 but have never built mythtv
<mrand> dekarl: I don't know if it is up-to-date, but yes.  let me see if I can find it...
<mrand> dekarl: yep, http://mythbunut.org/wiki/recipes.  Oh wait, I suspect that's old (pre-git).  Here's a brief thing on git-based builds:  http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet#Building   (you may have to click "building" in the index).  If you need help or run into anything, don't hesitate to ask (so that the guide can be improved)
<dekarl> so it's not as simple a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Applying_a_patch + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Building_the_Package_Locally_.28Binary_Only.29 ?
<Zinn> [wiki.ubuntu.com] PackagingGuide/Complete - Ubuntu Wiki
<mrand> dekarl: I've not done a manual build recently, so I can't say for certain.  superm1 might be able to.
<dekarl> I'll try the one from the ubuntu guide as it talks about patches explicitly
<dekarl> adding "apt-src" in addition to "apt" statements to the mythbuntu sources.list makes getting the source of the packages lots easier :)
<mrand> heh
<dekarl> hmm, there isn't a "debuild --meet-unmet-dependencies" by chance?
<tgm4883> dekarl, 'apt-get build-dep mythtv'
<tgm4883> that would install build dependencies
<tgm4883> is that what you are looking for?
<dekarl> yes, thats it! thanks
<superm1> ah we do need to update that recipes page
<superm1> forgot about it
<dekarl> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User:Dekarl/Testing_patches_on_Mythbuntu
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User:Dekarl/Testing patches on Mythbuntu - MythTV Official Wiki
<superm1> yeah that's a pretty straightforward way to go about it
<dekarl> thought it might come in handy to have a "dude, please test, it's easy" guide at hand for the next patch :)
<superm1> we had talked about a way to deploy a web based GUI that you give it a patch and it gives you a PPA with it
<superm1> but it doesn't come up enough that it's worth the effort
<dekarl> that sounds like a cool idea... it avoids seeding ccache and downloading lots
<dekarl> escepically for people that are afraid of compilers and all that voodoo stuff
<superm1> yeah it's perfect for that scenario
<superm1> but i feel like mythtv (and mythbuntu) are still fairly techy oriented
<superm1> so most the people can follow a set of commands
<dekarl> over here in DVB land theres lots of patches that don't get tested because the patch and someone who can test it *and* has the development skills don't come together :( I hope a simple checklist (or premade ppas per ticket) can help with that
<superm1> i'll clean up the recipe page, i think i can get it down to a few things to follow and you let me know if it looks good
<dekarl> Ahh, I just commited because it's build and packaging now
<dekarl> but feel free to edit it as you like
<superm1> no i mean i'll update the recipes page at mythbuntu.org
<superm1> not right this moment, but i'll try to in the next day or two
<superm1> the one that mrand spat at you
<dekarl> ahh, I see. it's missing the apt/sources change
<dekarl> I get heaps of these messages, is that normal or is it me?
<dekarl> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on <somelib>.so.0 could be avoided if "debian/mythbrowser/usr/lib/mythtv/plugins/<someplugin>.so" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols).
<superm1> those are normal
<superm1> it's because mythtv's linking is using the same link command on everything
<superm1> i've raised it in #mythtv previously, but no one seems to mind
<dekarl> hmm, then I'll just life with it.
<dekarl> superm1: the guide at my user space is good for getting packages built, I can test them in ~50 minutes (or more likely tomorrow)
<superm1> dekarl: cool, ideally i'd like to factor it around using https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/build-debs.sh though
<Zinn> [github.com] deb/build-debs.sh at master from MythTV/packaging - GitHub
<superm1> because that gets the latest upstream code (either fixes or master) as well as the latest packaging (fixes or master)
<superm1> maybe it's best to add an additional optional argument to that script to include a patch
<superm1> that would make it super easy for people
<dekarl> I didn't go that route because I couldn't figure out where to apply the patch
<superm1> yeah the script would need a little bit of work to do that automatically (basically automate a few commands about testing applying the patch and where it would have to go as you say)
<dekarl> on the other hand the way I used is the generic ubuntu way if I understood it correctly, might come in handy, too
<superm1> yeah the way you did it is a fairly generic ubuntu way to do it
<dekarl> btw, does it make sense to include xmltv in the mythbuntu ppas?
<dekarl> after all mythtv is pretty much useless without guide data :)
<superm1> i get the sense that some upstream folk don't want to know anything about how packaging works, so it's nice to abstract it in build scripts when possible
<superm1> no one has came clamoring for it, but that might be a good idea too
<dekarl> Well, once we move from good old cvs to git I'd like to shuffle the build around a bit anyway to conform to modern standards
<superm1> for xmltv?
 * dekarl nods
<superm1> i'm not sure how the xmltv code is currently packaged, so it might require some other finagling, but will certainly be easier when upstream moves to git
<dekarl> I think the packaging scripts are all over here http://git.crustynet.org.uk/?p=xmltv.git;a=tree , not in the main repo
<Zinn> [git.crustynet.org.uk] git.crustynet.org.uk Git - xmltv.git/tree
<superm1> dekarl: can you link me a sample patch that was in a bug that a user would generally be asked to apply?
<superm1> i need to see if i can get the patch levels matched up
<dekarl> I'm currently testing this one http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10054
<dekarl> it's a one liner, but with all devs that have spare time in ATSC it's never going to be applied without user testing
<dekarl> if you want one that's bigger, see http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9726 without user testing that's likely going nowhere either
<superm1> great,  that's perfect for adding the functionality to the deb builder sh script
<superm1> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-08
<qwebirc82658> I'm setting up my server (500 gb hdd,3 1tb hdd evga sli le, evga 250 HD, haupauge 2250, i7 - 930 and 6 gigs of memory) it will serve up 2 TB of hd movies and of couse the backend service. whats the dificulty level of setting up the 2250
<superm1> dekarl: okay with both of those two patches, this seems to work for me now: https://github.com/superm1/packaging
<Zinn> [github.com] superm1/packaging - GitHub
<superm1> basically call packaging/deb/build-debs.sh fixes/0.24 DIRECTORY_TO_BUILD_IN /full/path/to/patch
<superm1> if that works for you, i'll submit a merge request for that
<superm1> and then the workflow can be be far simpler
<superm1> and if someone doesn't want to build locally, they can still follow that, but build dsc's instead and dput them to a PPA or something
<superm1> which will make our system to link a PPA to a little web ui more do-able too
<dekarl> I'll try it tomorrow night (past 1am over here)
<qwebirc82658> im setting up mythubuntu now (backend only) so i guess ill find out shortly :)
<ahhughez> how am I supposed to be able to browse a video collection/directory with mythtv... I tried adding /blah/videos to the video's group but it just said no files found
<tgm4883> ahhughez, does the mythtv user have access to /blah/videos?
<tgm4883> ahhughez, is /blah/videos inside your home directory?
<ahhughez> the dir is drwxrwxrwx
<tgm4883> is it in your home directory?
<ahhughez> since its ntfs I think thats all it can have (I think, but this is besides the point)
<ahhughez> no its acutally a mounted hdd on /media/hdd-1tb
<tgm4883> what kinda files are they?
<ahhughez> various avi's, mpg...
<tgm4883> and you scanned for changes?
<ahhughez> no
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so in mythvideo, you need to scan for changes
<ahhughez> is mythvideo part of the backend ui?
<tgm4883> it's in the popup menu, M on the keyboard
<tgm4883> no, frontend
<tgm4883> on the winmce remote, it's the green win key
<ahhughez> cool, that picked them up for me
<ahhughez> I have to say tho (and pretty immediately) browse by ***** options are horrible. I need browse by filesystem and its not on there :'(
<ahhughez> it's way to late here. thanks tgm4883 - I will call that a win never the less :)
<superm1> dekarl: well i got my stuff merged in for allowing a patch off the packaging branch
<dekarl> I saw it getting merge like 5 minutes after I kicked off the build
<superm1> i updated the recipe here too: http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/recipes
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Recipes | Mythbuntu
<superm1> so if it ends up working well for you, feel free to link people to that to kick off builds
<dekarl> build-dsc.sh is build soure packages that get build at some ubuntu ppa farm?
<superm1> yeah maybe need to explain that better, i suppose not everyone understands what dsc and deb are
<dekarl> yeah, lets build sour packages ;)
<superm1> dsc is a source package that you can build at the ubuntu PPA farm instead of locally
<dekarl> and the benefit I get is that I can refer other people to the ppa, too? Or just install it on multiple machines easily? (thinking about how much work it would be to create PPAs for tickets with patches for DVB land)
<superm1> yes you can refer other people to the PPA too
<superm1> the only catch is that you need to pick a ubuntu version to target
<superm1> so the way we get away with that with the regular mythbuntu PPAs is that we build for a whole bunch of targets each time
<dekarl> oh, that will add up... 2/3 Ubuntu versions * 2/3 mythtv versions * n tickets...
<superm1> in this idea for the web GUI I think we would probably have a checkbox to allow the user to pick a specific target or something
<superm1> yeah it would
<superm1> going forward we're going to encourage people to stay on LTS though
<superm1> starting with 12.04
<superm1> we won't be doing the non-LTS releases as mythbuntu releases
<dekarl> but that only makes sense with backported dependencies (like xmltv, hint hint)
<superm1> yeah, that will be important then, good point
<superm1> it might even be possible to do xmltv with a launchpad recipe rather than this complex mythtv build thing
<dekarl> but it fits well into my understanding of mythbuntu as some kind of mythtv appliance
<superm1> Yeah, exactly
<dekarl> to just use a launchpad recipe would require the packaging bits to be in the main repo?
<superm1> well it would require the packaging bits to be in bzr laid out a specific way
<superm1> and allow launchpad to import upstream code
<superm1> it's doable for xmltv i'm fairly confident, but for mythtv it's not since we assemble a giant source package a special way
<dekarl> ok, your script has dropped a bunch of debs. but I got recordings schedule until 1:30 am :(
<superm1> cool, well as long as it looks like it actually included the patch and didn't error out, we can find out tomorrow how well it worked then :)
<dekarl> (like 5 hours nonstop)
<dekarl> I'm sure that it tested if the patch will apply, but I missed it applying the patch
<superm1> the applying happens a little bit later from within the debuild command
<dekarl> tada: http://paste.ubuntu.com/732279/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> I guess theres no way to avoid bzr if you want to release PPAs?
<superm1> well it's certainly possible
<superm1> but if you want launchpad recipe driven PPAs you need to use bzr
<superm1> i might refactor the packaging to be in the git packaging branch entirely rather than this bzr/git combo at some point, but i'm treading in if it ain't broke don't fix it territory right now
<dekarl> i hear you. But one step after the other. first we should get of CVS, it does feel limited once you're used to git
<superm1> oh yeah certainly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-09
<Jester86-Laptop> hey anyone here using an HDPVR?
<Jester86-Laptop> I think i have mine set up correctly but its not working..
<Jester86-Laptop> says i should have received a channel lock by now... blah blah blah
<Jester86-Laptop> busy channel..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-10
<qwebirc32066> Building a new system (new hardware and mythbuntu 11.10).  How can I check if I have the right drivers for my capture card?  It's a Hauppage 1600.
<qwebirc32066> It's headless and I'm ssh'd into it right now.  Happy to provide any other details.
<superm1> dekarl: so setting up a launchpad recipe for xmltv is actually super easy
<superm1> dekarl: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+recipe/xmltv-daily
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] xmltv-daily : Recipes : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<superm1> assuming that works out as it's supposed to, this should start spitting out debs at https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/xmltv
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] xmltv daily PPA : Code : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<superm1> if we can get the launchpad imports sorted out, it would be pretty nice to move mythtv to building via launchpad recipes too
<superm1> but i think the imports will be a problem because https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports says that only trunk can get imported
<Zinn> [help.launchpad.net] Code/Imports - Launchpad Help
<joey_> qwebirc32066 still here as joey_ ... hoping someone still sees my question regarding driver checking...
<dekarl> superm1: nice! Seems to have built something but was running twice and collided so nothing ended up in the PPA (or the succesful builds where without upload and the failing ones would have uploaded, but failed due to the same version string)
<alanb99> hiya - so I've *finally* got my Acer revo nettop talking HDMI for picture and sound to my TV which is all very exciting. Next step is to get a remote working. Any suggestions (using Mythbuntu 11.10)
<superm1> dekarl_off_to_wo: yeah i'll need to tweak it a little bit, but i think it should hopefully work out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-11
<TandyUK> run-parts: /etc/cron.hourly/mythtv-frontend exited with return code 1
<TandyUK> run-parts: /etc/cron.hourly/mythvideo exited with return code 1
<TandyUK> any idea how i can top that?
<TandyUK> STOP*
<TandyUK> i dont wannt to silence cron thoguh as i need the reports if there is a real error
<TandyUK> oh i see
<TandyUK> old shit you can be arsed to delete
<Zinn> TandyUK: Please watch your language.
<TandyUK> if your gonan update a package and add a 'fix' delete the file when you no longer need it
<TandyUK> insstead of leavign it to sit around indefinitely until someone investigates the error
<TandyUK> i wonder how many people just set a mailto="" line to shut cron up
<superm1> TandyUK: there was a server bug in autobuilds that only affected builds from one day
<superm1> for -fixes builds
<superm1> if you happened to upgrade to that day's builds, those files showed up when they shouldn't
<TandyUK> this has been going on for months
<TandyUK> the machien is set to auto update
<superm1> that's nearly 6 months ago though
<superm1> ah :)
<TandyUK> yeah my customer just told me how thheyve been getting emails  from cron on a daily bass
<superm1> not many people complained about it so after fixing the server bug the next day we decided it wasn't necessary to figure out the right stuff in postinst to clean it up
<TandyUK>  bet many people have the bug, just cron is silenced
<superm1> it's possible yeah
<TandyUK> both myth boxes on this site had it
<TandyUK> so i bet every other 'appliance' type myth box does too
<superm1> well only if they actually installed updates from that day
<TandyUK> its daily updates
<superm1> at least most of the people we were querying only install them every few days
<TandyUK> so ofc it did
<superm1> if you'd like to help work out the stuff that goes in postinst to clean up those files properly, i'll be glad to help merge a patch
<TandyUK> but anyhow ive shut my boxes up now
<TandyUK> how hard is it to "rm /etc/cron.daily/mythtv-frontend"
<superm1> well there's more to it, you have to key off of what version they're upgrading from
<superm1> and what they're upgrading to
<superm1> because those files do have a purpose in some versions
<superm1> so it's a dpkg --compare-versions test that needs to go in there
<dekarl> superm1: the build script from packaging doesn't like running twice on the same build dir (to avoid pulling everything again) because of the uncommited changes to mythtv/VERSION
<superm1> dekarl: hmm interesting
<superm1> so during the clean phase it needs another call then
<dekarl> or shall I just always remove the build directory?
<superm1> dekarl: was that with a source package run or a binary package run
<superm1> you shouldn't have to remove the build directory (we don't for autobuilds)
<dekarl> build-debs.sh
<superm1> ok so that was a binary package run
<superm1> can you pastebin how it fails?
<dekarl> to late
<superm1> dang
<superm1> well off hand do you remember what was complaining about that file?  was it git?
<dekarl> basically it complains when git pulling about local changes in the way
<superm1> ok so probably during the debian/rules get-git-source then
<dekarl> I'd try to recreate but the script doesn't like the patch I'd like to test :(
<superm1> what's wrong with that?  wrong patch level?
<dekarl> tells me to refresh the patch because it can't unapply it
<dekarl> ahh, I could convince it to build without patch at least
<superm1> that's werid though
<superm1> it should have cleaned up a failed patch run
<dekarl> I'll try again
<superm1> it must have been a side effect of this not being able to do a full binary build twice because of that mythtv/VERSION failure
<superm1> i think two things need to happen then
<superm1> 1) during the checkout it needs to clean the tree if necessaary
<superm1> 2) add a trap to the shell script to catch failures at any step, not just the patch testing
<superm1> dekarl: ok i think i fixed up <1> via changes to the bzr, shouldn't happen now as long as the build is successful each time
<dekarl> thanks, we'll see
<dekarl> end of succesgul build without patch and start of another round http://paste.ubuntu.com/735522/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> "git stash" and starting again (now with a patch again) works... it's the same patch that wasn't working earlier
<superm1> ah but you didn't have the updated bzr for teh first run
<superm1> that's why
<superm1> i see that it was updated for that second though
<superm1> that's the key
<dekarl> I think so, too
<dekarl> you fixed it while it was already running
<antnash_> Evening guys. Can I install mythbuntu onto existing LVM partitions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-12
<superm1> antnash_: yeah you should be able to fine
<sidewalk> how do i change resolution in mythbuntu from the default to something else?
<sidewalk> n/m
<goibhniu> Hi, I just asked a question on #mythtv-users, but it might be more relevant here ...
<goibhniu> when I run mythfilldatabase as the mythtv user it updates correctly and "Backend Status" in MythWeb reports it as successful, but when I let it run itself I get "mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data into the Guide for  1 of 1 sources. This can indicate a potential grabber failure." and I'm not sure how to debug this
<goibhniu> I can't see any mention of mythfilldatabase in cron etc.
<goibhniu> the output when I run it looks identical to the log in mythbackend.log
<goibhniu> I guess i could just run mythfilldatabase in a cron job .. but I must surely have something misconfigured
<tgm4883> goibhniu, mythfilldatabase doesn't run via cron, the backend spawns i
<tgm4883> it
<goibhniu> thanks .. someone on #mythtv-users suggested to avoid trying to get the guide from both EIT and XMLTV, so I can try that
<goibhniu> I guess I have to wait until it gets run again to find out
<tgm4883> goibhniu, you're getting something like this  Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2011-11-12 03:00:39 and ended on 2011-11-12 03:00:39. mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data into the Guide for 3 of 3 sources. This can indicate a potential grabber failure.
<goibhniu> exactly
<tgm4883> I get that too, but I still get data. Been too busy to look into it
<goibhniu> oh .. well .. the number of days of listings goes down every day
<tgm4883> hmm, yours sounds different then
<tgm4883> I have 15 days guide data
<tgm4883> SD only
<goibhniu> ah ok
<goibhniu> does anyone happen to be using MythExport? .. I'm not sure if the ffmpeg parameters are just out of date
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ^
<goibhniu> with the default H264 profiles it fails saying it can't find a slowfirstpass profile
<goibhniu> with the older ones it says e.g. the -ab parameter is wrong .. it should be 192k but it actually is 192kb .. and it doesn't like that "b"
 * goibhniu might be using the wrong ffmpeg?
<tgm4883> goibhniu, I don't use mythexport, but rhpot1991 developed it so he should know
<goibhniu> cool, thanks
<goibhniu> I need to go do some shopping now, I'll check back later
<goibhniu> I assume I can come up with some ffmpeg incantation that will do the job
<rhpot1991> goibhniu: what version of mythbuntu/ubuntu?
<rhpot1991> goibhniu: incase I'm not here when you get back, the easiest way to test is to go grab the ffmpeg line from the config in /usr/share/mythexport
<rhpot1991> run it by hand and replace the input/output file names, etc
<rhpot1991> you can see what its yelling about then, correct then update your config
<rhpot1991> if its one of the configs that came packaged or from my website let me know and I'll update it
<goibhniu> hi rhpot1991, I'm running mythbuntu 11.10, I've tried both the two configs that come with MythExport and the other two from your website
<goibhniu> I'm not familiar with ffmpeg profiles, but both of the H264 configs fail with: "File for preset 'slowfirstpass' not found"
<goibhniu> I gather it should find something in "/usr/share/ffmpeg/"
<goibhniu> e.g. `ffmpeg -i /myth/recordings/1003_20111110193000.mpg -y -pass 1 -an -vcodec libx264 -vpre slowfirstpass -vpre ipod320 -b 1500kb -bt 1000kb -threads 0 -s 480x320 -aspect 16:9 -f ipod /myth/videos/out.mp4`
<goibhniu> `ls /usr/share/ffmpeg/` looks like this: http://sprunge.us/HdDT
<Zinn> [sprunge.us] N/A
<goibhniu> hmm .. on a different (Mint) box there are some extra entries: http://sprunge.us/dBBj
<Zinn> [sprunge.us] N/A
<TandyUK2> does anyone know of a good media file pack, which includes (maybe the same movie), but in umpteen different codecs/containers so i could try playinng them all and work out what a device really supports
<TandyUK2> the manual states "normal xvid" is supported, but none of my xvid files will play
<patdk-lap> I have been pretty happy with the wd live+
<patdk-lap> latest firmware added flac support, and better subtitles
<TandyUK2> this is a samsung freesat hd+ box
<TandyUK2> another thng is it supports usb flash drives, but not usb hard disks
<TandyUK2> just refused to detect a pluggedi n hdd
<TandyUK2> my 32gb usb pen however works perfectly
<TandyUK2> just seems theyre trying to annoy anyone trying use use it to play media
<TandyUK2> also. it will work as a 'dlna type client' with windows media player, but NOT dlna
 * goibhniu seems to have WebM exporting working with MythExport
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-13
<dekarl> tgm4883: http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9990 <- solved my "mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data" with xmltv (dunno about SD)
<tgm4883> dekarl, I guess that would only solve it if I have channels without XMLID?
<angelus11> If my mobo has dual nics can I connect a cable to a switch with 4 frontends one one nic and then another cable to a switch with 2 frontends and 2 pcs? Or will that not work
<patdk-lap> it will work
<patdk-lap> the question is, how do you set that up
<patdk-lap> if you do that, you want to use different subnets for each switch
<patdk-lap> and that could make other things more complicated
<patdk-lap> easier would be to use bonding, and put everything on one switch
<patdk-lap> atleast that is how I'm currently doing it
<angelus11> oh i see
<angelus11> thank you :)
<goibhniu> hmm .. is the "Scan collection" button supposed to be commented out from MythVideo? It seems to work and I can't find any bugs related to it.
<goibhniu> I see someone has re-enabled it and replaced the code in scan.php recently
<goibhniu> err .. I mean in the video section of MythWeb (I guess that's obvious)
<goibhniu> it was re-enabled in July: https://github.com/MythTV/mythweb/commits/master?path%5B%5D=modules&path%5B%5D=video&path%5B%5D=tmpl&path%5B%5D=default&path%5B%5D=video.php
<Zinn> [github.com] History for modules/video/tmpl/default/video.php - MythTV/mythweb - GitHub
<dekarl> tgm4883: yes, it would only solve it when the warning is a false positive because you have channels that get their data from somewhere else too and this source delivers a longer time span then your SD/xmltv. e.g. buggy EIT data that inserts a event in the year 2134 :)
<dekarl> the real fix obviously should look more into the process. maybe count the "count of programs updated over all days" or similar
<antnash_> Hi guys. I got a problem. dvb-apps scan is finding channels but the mythtv set up is saying that no inputs are connected to my card. What am I doing wrong?
<tgm4883> antnash_, sounds like you didn't go through all the steps in mythtv-setup
<antnash_> I'm pretty sure I have. I'll start again and make sure though
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: we all know its ok to skip a few steps, its not like every step is important
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, heh, yea no need to connect your tuner to a guide source
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: that stuff takes to much time. I took on this project because i thought it would only take 30 minutes, its taking too long helps!!!
<Shadow__X> i will say i know i have been guilty of trying to work my way through problems without rtm :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-05
<squidly> I'm running ubuntu 12.04. I want to upgrade to 0.26. How can I do that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-06
<tmkt> are 0.26 packages available?
<rhpot1991> tmkt: yes
<tmkt> can i change to 0.26 via command line?
<tmkt> rather then mythbuntu-controlcenter?
<tmkt> never mind
<tmkt> found the apt file
<tmkt> hidden  in sources.list.d
<tmkt> thanks
<tmkt> now just getting apt-get errors
<tmkt> fun
<rhpot1991> tmkt: like?
<rhpot1991> you probably need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> to pull new packages
<tmkt> yeah..doing that
<tmkt> i think its the config.xml
<tmkt> just changed that
<tmkt> yeah..that seems to be it
<tmkt> now just weird mythwebness
<tmkt> Warning at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/default/header.php, line 12:
<tmkt> !!NoTrans: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/default/header.php:13)!!
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about !NoTrans: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/default/header.php:13)!!
<tmkt> all good...apt-get remove mythweb/apt-get install mythweb/dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-08
<skd5aner> anyone want to school me on how mythbuntu launches mythfrontend... my methods are not working
<skd5aner> I know a few folks gave some suggestions a few weeks ago, but I don't recall what the suggestions were
<skd5aner> Right now, I have lightdm, and autologin, which then launches an .xsession, which launches fvwm2 and mythfrontend... if mythfrontend exits or segfaults, the xsession is terminated, and I'm thrown back to the lightdm login screen...
<skd5aner> however, it won't autologin
<skd5aner> after the initial xsession is launched
<skd5aner> if I do a "service lightdm restart", then it'll autolog my account in again
<superm1> skd5aner: did you look at the stuff i shared before?
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings/view/head:/usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings : contents of usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh at revision 173
<superm1> that's how we launch it
<superm1> and mythfrontend will auto respawn if need be
<skd5aner> let me go back and look
<superm1> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythfrontend.sh
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/mythfrontend.sh at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<superm1> that's how we autorestart mythfrontend on crashes
<superm1> you're probably fine if you just put an until loop like that in your xsession and don't need to pick up much else of what we do
<superm1> the notification it's restarting is a nice touch, but i'm not sure that will work for you in such a basic session
<skd5aner> so, right now... my .xsession is fairly basic and trivial...http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343685/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<skd5aner> superm1: are you suggesting that if I put that in an until loop that if mythfrontend crashes it'll actually simply relaunch within the same xsession?
<superm1> skd5aner: yup
<skd5aner> hmmm
<superm1> you can test it by sending it a non normal exit kill signal
<superm1> and see what happens
<superm1> at least for us, that works properly
<skd5aner> something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343698/ ?
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<skd5aner> I installed libnotify
<superm1> i think that should work
<skd5aner> let me give it a go
<superm1> it should hopefully spawn the notification daemon on demand for you too when the first notify-send is called
<skd5aner> hmmm, back at the lightdm login prompt :/
<skd5aner> didn't seem to work, when I did a killall mythfrontend, it killed the xsession
<skd5aner> ah, nm
<skd5aner> I did something a little backwards, let me try and fix my own error
<skd5aner> superm1: ah, this is MUCH better
<skd5aner> thank you!
<superm1> sure
<superm1> what did you do wardsback?
<skd5aner> I copied and pasted into the pastebin, but forgot to put my changes BACK into the xsession :P
<skd5aner> pretty dumb
<superm1> haha
<skd5aner> web form, terminal... what's the difference really? ;)
<skd5aner> I will say, that since 0.26, I have to do a "kill mythbackend" twice before it kills, and I can no longer exit via the GUI
<skd5aner> er... "kill mythfrontend"
<skd5aner> I think it's getting hung up on unregistering the bonjour stuff
<skd5aner> btw, the dialog didn't really seem to work for notify-send
<superm1> skd5aner: oh that's interesting you run into that without the upstart job
<superm1> we've been seeing that problem with the upstart job but never really investigated
<superm1> but it's been happening in 0.25 too
<skd5aner> yea, I can't say if it was a 0.26 issue, or a 12.10... I upgraded each within a few weeks of each other
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-09
<skd5aner> I had a simple irexec event tied to a button on the remote that used to do "killall mythfrontend" with no issues, and in the last week or 2 I realized it no longer worked
<superm1> the notify-send you were seeing isn't the same one we ship.  it gets replaced by notify-osd for us
<superm1> which i'm unsure if it will work in your context
<skd5aner> superm1: gotcha - no worries, if it worked, it worked... either way, this is way better because now mythtv comes back up in about 4 seconds, rather than ~20
<superm1> skd5aner: cool.  you might consider documenting this somewhere on a wiki or something for people who are looking to do similar
<superm1> skd5aner: what makes you think that backend not listening to the terminate signal is bonjour stuff?  have you looked into it any further yet?
<skd5aner> yay, I just deleted everyting in /root
<skd5aner> :P
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-11
<skunkworks> questoin (well - a couple)  I just used the mythbuntu livecd - pretty neat!  I have not had any luch getting the hvr-1600 remote to work.  (tried JAYs directions)
<skunkworks> Also - In the previous recorded menu - what do the letters on the right mean?
<skunkworks> R,O
<skunkworks> I have one that I thought recorded - but doesn't show up.  Shows up in previously recorded - with an green icon - O.  but it doesn't show up as a recorded show
<skunkworks> actually - the status in the program details shows 'recording' but it isn't (I can change channels and I have only 1 tuner)
<skunkworks> Hi btw
<skunkworks> hmm - that is odd.  I had to reboot - now the show says i is aboarted.  Huh.  Well - I will just have to keep an eye on it.  The only think I can think of is I think right at the end of the show - I escaped out of the channel.
<skunkworks> wow - so - I can watch standard def stations while I am recording a HD station?
<qwebirc18413> It's probably not recommended to a mythbuntu do-release-upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 over SSH ?
<HenkPoley> Cute, on my just created account 'tester' I can login to the Ubuntu desktop, but as soon as I start mythtv fronted I get dropped back the lightdm login
<qwebirc15287> hello
<skunkworks> Hello again.  I have an issue with a haugmumble remote.  it came with the 1600 kit.  when I do a fresh install of mythbuntu - a few of the keys on the remote works.  (like the arrows)  the ok does not.  I followed the directions here http://jaysdesktop.blogspot.com/2012/06/configuring-lirc-for-hvr-1600-in-ubuntu.html which makes the remote not work at all.  I tried picking the 1100 from the mythubuntu or any of the o
<skunkworks> ther remotes of that brand.  My question - with the fresh install the remote works sort of.  how can I map the buttons with the default install
<Zinn> [jaysdesktop.blogspot.com] Jay's Desktop: Configuring LIRC for HVR-1600 in Ubuntu 12.04
<skunkworks> or does anyone know of a way to make the 1600 remote work?  my google foo has failed me.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-05
<qwebirc98279> I am trying to install mythplugins, but it keeps getting stuck at the flash installation. Please help!
<sabhain>  Hi,  what's the magic argument for mythfilldatabase to force it to pull the program data without updating the channel list?
<sabhain> I really need it to stop resurrecting deleted channels based on the guide data.
<skd5aner> sabhain: are you using schedules direct?
<skd5aner> sabhain: if so, hide the channels there, and then once deleted in myth they'll never re-populate
<skd5aner> sabhain: that's the correct way to do it... otherwise, i think you can use "--remove-new-channels"
<sabhain> skd5aner: thanks.  Yes, using schedules direct, but have 3 different tuner types (just added a new one).
<sabhain> Can I have multiple lineups at SD?
<sabhain> all based on their existing?
<sabhain> for example, i don't want my HD-PVR/STB combo to use channels that my HDHR's can use, so I delete them in the setup for the HD-PVR, but they keep coming back.  Schedules direct doesn't seem to let me add my digital lineup twice, and rename it.
<skd5aner> sabhain: yes, you can have multiple listings on SD
<skd5aner> sabhain: I have a listing for just my analog tuners, a listing for my HDPVR, and a listing for my HDHR
<skd5aner> they each only provide the channels relavent to that particular tuner that would use it
<sabhain> thats precisely my setup too.  The analogs are easy, as there's a separate lineup.
<skd5aner> I believe you can have up to 4 lineups
<sabhain> but how do you keep the HDHR and HDPVR apart if they have some of the same channels?
<sabhain> are you using Antenna for the HDHR?
<skd5aner> QAM
<sabhain> I mean the lineup.
<sabhain> For me, the HDHR and HDPVR are both linked to the same digital cable lineup.  How do I separate them if I can't add the same digital lineup twice and edit them differently?
<skd5aner> sabhain: I have a video source in mythtv set up for each type of tuning - analog, HD-PVR, and QAM...
<sabhain> and on Schedules Direct, what do each of those point to?
<skd5aner> sabhain: I actually am looking now
<skd5aner> I have 2 lineups on SD, one for the analog, and one for the digital cable
<skd5aner> if you had an antenna, you'd have one for that
<sabhain> Ok, that reflects what I have (1 analog, one digital)
<skd5aner> my qam and HDPVR one both use the "digital cable" one, but what I did is HIDE channels for each tuner the channels that I don't want (or can't tune) that tuner too
<skd5aner> sorry, I'm kind of remembering how I set this up as I talk through it outloud - I don't have to think about it very often
<sabhain> got it .. hide.
<skd5aner> yes...
<skd5aner> Hide allows the tuner to not use it, even though SD provides data for it
<skd5aner> but it will not show up in the guide and it will not use the data to schedule recordings - it's as if the channel doesn't exist from a scheduler or live tv perspective
<sabhain> I understand completely.  I had set it up 6 years ago, and forgot it (just analog and HDHR at the time).  Just did the upgrade to 12.04 and added 2 HD-PVR's .. and now have this new scenario that I wasn't prepared for.
<sabhain> but if it's hidden, and you're on the HD-PVR, and tune directly to a number that is hidden, I believe it will still try to tune it.
<skd5aner> so, for example...
<skd5aner> I have SD provide analog and digital lineups, but I have 3 video sources
<sabhain> You and I have what sound like "exactly" the same scenario.
<skd5aner> each video source will have it's own channel lineup... so you can hide a channel associated with 1 video source,, but not the other
<skd5aner> as an FYI, I use the channel editor in mythweb to flip the hide bit
<skd5aner> quicker that way
<skd5aner> but you have to be more careful
<sabhain> yep ..
<skd5aner> you could also do it directly in the db, but that's not recommended
<skd5aner> you do have to know your video source ID though to make that work
<sabhain> while you're here .. you're not by chance running your HD-PVR off a slave backend are you?
<skd5aner> which input ID is associated with which video source ID....
<skd5aner> ha, yes... I am
<skd5aner> Slave Backend/frontend
<sabhain> too funny ..
<sabhain> any problems getting the slave backend to connect to the master when it's run as a service in the usual fashion?
<sabhain> in my setup right now, the HD-PVR appears as  "unavailable" unless, I kill the startup mythbackend, and run mythbackend from inside a console.
<sabhain> the auto-start backend doesn't appear to be able to connect with the master .. but if I log a user in, open a terminal and run mythbackend .. connects fine.
<tgm4883> sabhain, sounds like incorrect credentials in config.xml
<sabhain> on the slave backend?
<tgm4883> could be. What happens if you log in as the mythtv user and start the backend?
<skd5aner> yea, what's your backend log say?
<sabhain> hmmm ... let me check .. what's the mythtv user password if it hasn't been changed?
<tgm4883> sabhain, it's generated on install
<tgm4883> there is no default pass
<sabhain> any text file I can drag that from?
<sabhain> nm I'll just change it.
<tgm4883> sabhain, well if it works for your user
<tgm4883> then /home/<your user>/.mythtv/config.xml
<skd5aner> tgm4883: did you happen to see my update on my upstart script issues the other day?
<tgm4883> no
<skd5aner> tgm4883: it was in mythtv-users...
<skd5aner> thought I fixed it, but no luck...
<sabhain> tgm4883: thanks!  The xml files were different.  Copied the one from the user that worked and now trying to restart to see if it works
<sabhain> tgm4883: tremendous help.  Thanks .. can't believe I didn't think of that .. was so focused on the other setup file ..
<sabhain> of course it shows up as available ..  now tuning doesn't seem to be working, but I have some progress.
<sabhain> one step forward, 3 steps back
<sabhain> now the slave backend process starts & connects.  Thanks for the help on that.
<sabhain> but with the reboot, I'm now getting the dreaded "irsend: hardware does not support sending"
<sabhain> dmesg reports the zilig initiation wen't ok, and the blaster appears as lirc0 ..
<sabhain> I can't described how much I despise TWC and their QAM practices.
<sabhain> if anyone can point me to the best resource for lirc debugging, that'd be great.  I appear to have the modules loaded correctly, dmesg reports successful load.
<sabhain> but I'm getting "irsend: could not connect to socket" which is typically indicative of lircd not running (it is) or (/var/run/lirc/lircd lacking write permissions .. it has them).
<sabhain> 1 hour ago, before fixing my problem with the backend automatic startup, lirc was working fine.  I would periodically need to kick it .. but it functioned.  Now, not so much.
<sabhain> Can't get anything out of even command line irsend
<sabhain> sorry to flood the channel.
<sabhain> skd5aner: thanks for the recommendations on the guide data, went with your approach and it seems to have resolved the channel issues.  Thanks so much.
<TandyUK> hey guys, having some issues with a myth box not working with its remote, ive done all the usual diags but im missing something somewhere...
<TandyUK> its a new windows mce ir blaster, which is showing up, and using irw i can see keypresses
<TandyUK> its also seen by mcc and dkpg-reconfigure and i have tried setting it up as an mce remote, as well as /dev/input...
<TandyUK> but mythtv is not seeing the keypresses that irw does
<TandyUK> mythfrontend rather
<TandyUK> any suggestionswhat to check next?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-06
<skorpio> hello, what is mysqls default setting after installing mythbuntu?
<skorpio> is it just that every device within my homenet can connect to it or literally any device that asks for it?
<skorpio> im a bit confused after my ps3 found my database
<skorpio> its finde for my smartphone with mythmote running
<skorpio> but ps3 didnt even ask for it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-07
<confuseABC> ?help
<confuseABC> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc81896> is it possible to install mythbuntu on a 4tb driver?  Actually I want to span it accross 2 - 4tb drives
<qwebirc81896> Is it possible to install mythubuntu on a 4 Tb harddrive?  I have approx. 8,000 videos ranging from the silent movies to the most recent releases so I need the space to share accross my home network and on my other devices.
<superm1> qwebirc81896: sure should be fine
<superm1> it'll format as GPT for you
<superm1> so you can take advantage of the size >2TB
<qwebirc81896> Bare with me cause I'm kind of new to this, but does this mean i will only see 2 Tb out of the 4
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-09
<bobl> I have run an update (just now) on my mythbuntu 12.04.2 system but I still have kernel 3.5.0-43 shouldn't I have 3.8 ? Is there something special to do to go from 12.04.2 to 12.04.3 ?
<tgm4883> bobl, no, you shouldn't be on 3.8 unless you specifically say you want 3.8
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-10
<bobl1> Sorry tgm4883, it was 2:30 AM when you replied You said:  "bobl, no, you shouldn't be on 3.8 unless you specifically say you want 3.8."  So how do I say so, my Avermedia dongle isn't recognised until a small patch is applied to add the ID's to the it9135 source https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/1905731/  I presume this is probably in by kernel 3.8. What's the magic incantation to upgrade to 12.04.3
<tgm4883> bobl, GMT-0800 here. Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack (specifically the first paragraph)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-03
<squidly> Has anyone converted a frontend from an installed image to a tftp boot image?
<qwebirc49992> I have a pc with one hauppauge 2250, and hauppage 2255 tuners in it.  The tuners work great but i cant get the remote to work on any of them.  I've posted in the past and never got them working but maybe i can throw out a carrot, if someone can get the remote to work on one of these cards i will take and have a brand new hauppauge 2255 card shipped to their house direct from them
<qwebirc49992> i have tried so many different things and reloaded at least 15 times (I completely wiped the drives betweeen the reloads) but i am eitheer going to get the remote to work or i am going back to windows media center the remote works on any of them there with no problem
<qwebirc49992> I have also bought 3 remotes and usb adapters people recomended but not a one of them worked.
<qwebirc49992> I have also tried doing it one 2 completely different Pc's but still had the same results  Tuners work great but not the remotes
<qwebirc49992> The hauppage has a remote that plugs in like a audio jack
<qwebirc49992> I think it needs a driver to get the remotes to work.  Anyone good at writing drivers?  I'm not a programer so i dont really know if what i am asking is easy or hard
<qwebirc49992> I've also had a couple of you in the past get on my system remotely to try and get them to work but i didnt have any luck there either
<gedakc> qwebirc49992:  A few years ago I tried to get the Hauppage remote to work with no success.  To work around the problem I purchased an MCE remote control and installed the system as described on my web page:  http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-install-mythbuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-06
<qwebirc92046> i was wondering if mythbuntu will work with my Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851) tv tuner card. if so is it limited? if limited in what way.
<gedakc> qwebirc92046: I have 7 Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 cards in 4 PVRs and these work well.  I wrote a web pages about installing Mythbuntu 14.04.  See
<gedakc> http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-install-mythbuntu1404
<gedakc> The only thing I found that didn't work was the Hauppage remote control.  Instead I purchased an MCE remote control.  See
<gedakc> http://gedakc.users.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=pvr-select-mythtv-hw
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-07
<qwebirc78899> i just installed the latest version of mythbuntu  - but without any TV or TV tuner card , which is actually not needed.
<qwebirc78899> I just cannot get the box running
<qwebirc78899> cannot  find any tv channnel to watch or record
<qwebirc78899> fully updated
<qwebirc22977> sorry my firefox just crashed. I asked if I can install mythbuntu without a TV card or TV tuner card
<qwebirc22977> seems nobody can help ? ( i did this with mythdora several years back somehow - cannot remember how I did it )
<Kwisher_wrk> qwebirc22977: why??
<Kwisher_wrk> why do you need it without tuners?
<qwebirc22977> i am located in singapore and want to record german tv shows., and I do not want to stay up until 3.am sin time which is 8 pm german time .
<qwebirc22977> got me ?
<Kwisher_wrk> but you need a tuner for that, correct?
<qwebirc22977> no - the german tv channels come over the internet.
<qwebirc22977> ONLY over the internet
<Kwisher_wrk> i didn't know you could record an internet stream with mythtv
<qwebirc22977> I am also not sure if this is possible - that is the reason I ask here on the forum
<qwebirc22977> well if it is not possible - ok ( as far as I can recall from several years back mythdora could do it - not sure ?? )
<Kwisher_wrk> do they have a rss feed for their shows?
<Kwisher_wrk> is this what you want: https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Setting_up_HTTP_Live_Streaming_Recorder
<qwebirc22977> I am not familiar here with this - i usuall use www.schoener-fernsehen.com which gives me a selection of channels
<qwebirc22977> ... thkls - let me chck this link..
<qwebirc22977> this is the mythtv - I am too much inexperienced to use this. I tried heslin and could not install it due to missing lan driver for my wlan
<qwebirc22977> I am looking for sometjhing out of the box.......maybe mythbuntu just needs to be confirgured differently ?
<qwebirc22977> in case somebody tells me not possible with mythbuntu - ok then i give up
<Kwisher_wrk> if it's your wifi driver then it's not a mythbuntu issue perse, you can install mythtv on just about any distro
<qwebirc22977> hmmm .. yes if you are smart - maybe i will try it '' sometime''  - i am not such an expert
<Kwisher_wrk> sorry i ccouldn't help with your issue
<Kwisher_wrk> what wifi adapter are you having issues with?
<qwebirc22977> mythbuntu - no problem , tried homeentertainment linux - card problem
<qwebirc22977> when i scroll thru the capture cards - there is also an iptv option .....
<qwebirc22977> ... maybe there is a possibility to use this ????
<qwebirc22977> I do not know how
<qwebirc22977> sorry for stubbornly asking again - in the mythbuntu under capture cards there is an option with IPTV - but how to use ?
<qwebirc22977> test
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-09
<solars> hi, quick question - I did a new installation of mythbuntu on a SSD, to ease config, what files should I copy over/adapt from the old disk? i.e. where is the configuration saved?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-05
<qwebirc70370> I am running Mythbuntu 12.04 with MythTV 0.27.  I noticed in the Software Sources, I have PPAs for 0.25 and 0.26 which are still checked.  Is it safe to uncheck those given I'm running 0.27?
<tgm4883> qwebirc70370: yes it is
<dmfrey> tgm4883, you around?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: yep
<dmfrey> weird thing has been happening lately
<dmfrey> when I do an upgrade on my master backend, mythbuntu control center always has mysql set to disabled, so that it is not exposed on my network for my frontends to connect to
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I don't think theres been any update to MCC in awhile
<tgm4883> so might be an old bug
<dmfrey> only started recently with the last few updates i have done
<tgm4883> dmfrey: since roughly when?
<dmfrey> maybe a month or 2
<tgm4883> dmfrey: 0.27 or 0.28?
<dmfrey> .28
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> I bet it broke Aug 29th
<tgm4883> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/02aa3a4b9d1c6a8c387606b5d540e66116a5e6ab#diff-2a0def68bc88664e901630c9b624620c
<tgm4883> dmfrey: is there a bug report on this?
<dmfrey> not sure, i haven't had a chance to really diagnose it yet
<tgm4883> dmfrey: ok, I can't fix it now. Can you file a bug report and add that link I posted. Also describe what's happening (eg. what bind-address is set to before the upgrade and after)
<dmfrey> that commit looks to be for handling ipv6
<dmfrey> that should be off on all my boxes
<tgm4883> dmfrey: I'm looking at this stuff from simonlremonger and there are quite a few commits. Many hitting mysql stuff
<tgm4883> I'd mention that as well
<tgm4883> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commits/master/deb
<dmfrey> yeah, a bunch of them in that list
<tgm4883> I'm not too happy with that, because I think it was all a single merge
<tgm4883> but what's done is done. We'll have to do better on merges in the future
<dmfrey> we fight that every day :)
<qwebirc70370> @tgm4883: Thanks muchly!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-06
<qwebirc94850> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 15.10 desktop on my mythtv machine - when I use mythbuntu control center it will only install 0.27 no matter how many times I tell it to use the 0.28 repos.   Any way I can get this to work?
<tgm4883_> qwebirc94850: you'll need to pastebin some output from when you try to install mythtv
<qwebirc94850> I'm using the gui, does it leave a log somewhere?
<tgm4883_> qwebirc94850: which gui?
<qwebirc94850> mythbuntu-control-center
<qwebirc94850> version 0.64.12
<qwebirc94850> err, 0.64.1
<tgm4883_> qwebirc94850: ok
<tgm4883_> qwebirc94850: so open a terminal and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<qwebirc94850> am running that right now, will let you know when it's finished
<tgm4883_> ok
<qwebirc94850> just finished that - 0.27 is still installed
<qwebirc94850> should I try removing it with synaptic and then use control center to reinstall again?
<tgm4883> qwebirc94850:correct, all we did was update your package list
<tgm4883> now
<qwebirc94850> ok
<tgm4883> qwebirc94850:do 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<tgm4883> err, that will need sudo too
<qwebirc94850> ahhh, there is a dependency problem with mythtv
<qwebirc94850> so the dist-upgrade filed
<tgm4883> qwebirc94850: can you pastebin those logs?
<qwebirc94850> just fixed that (was a read-only symlink)
<qwebirc94850> dist-upgrade just completed
<tgm4883> qwebirc94850: ok, is i t installed now 0.28?
<qwebirc94850> no, it says 0.27 still - am getting a pastebin of that last command for you
<kiwi_70977> ok thanks
<qwebirc94850> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13129540/
<tgm4883> can you pastebin the output of 'ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/'
<mikea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13129570/
<mikea> there you go
<kiwi_70977> hmm
<kiwi_70977> can you pastebin the mythbuntu-ubuntu-0_28-wily.list file
<mikea> yup, let me get it
<mikea> (if I can find it lol)
<mikea> ah, it's an empty file
<kiwi_70977> that's weird
<mikea> actually, according to the pastebin all of the mythbuntu files in that directory are empty
<kiwi_70977> heh, I guess they are
<kiwi_70977> except for mythbuntu-ubuntu-0_28-vivid.list.distUpgrade
<kiwi_70977> what is in that?
<mikea> has a normal ppa entry for vivid
<mikea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13129628/
<kiwi_70977> mikea:ok, I would try selecting 0.27 in MCC, saving it, then selecting 0.28 again
<kiwi_70977> and see if those files get populated
<mikea> I did notice when using this on vivid that MCC would not always update if you picked 0.28
<mikea> trying now
<mikea> changing to 0.27 did not update any of the files
<qwebirc13824> hmm
<qwebirc13824> mikea: ok, do this
<mikea> changing back to 0.28 did this time
<qwebirc13824> ah ok
<qwebirc13824> mikea: which files got updated?
<mikea> the 0_28 wily main one
<mikea> mythbuntu-ubuntu-0_28-wily.list
<mikea> now has valid entries
<qwebirc13824> cool
<qwebirc13824> mikea: ok, so lets to 'sudo apt-get update' again
<mikea> k
<mikea> done
<mikea> although reading through the output, it did not hit the mythbuntu repo
<qwebirc13824> mikea: pastebin the output?
<mikea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13129713/
<mikea> also included cat of the repo file
<shout-user> mikea can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache show mythtv-frontend'
<mikea> you bet
<mikea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13129782/
<qwebirc13824> awesome
<qwebirc13824> mikea: so it's working. Now do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<mikea> hey, I'm seeing 0.28 stuff downloading now!
<mikea> so I guess somehow MCC didn't update the repos properly after the distro upgrade?
<tgm4883> Yep
<tgm4883> well a distro upgrade disables third party repos
<tgm4883> I'd have to look at the MCC code to see exactly what happened
<mikea> right - I've done this process before when I updated to vivid - it worked mostly, but certainly didn't have this kind of problem
<mikea> tgm4883 it's working now - thank you for the help!
<qwebirc13824> yw
<qwebirc13824> tgm4883!
<qwebirc13824> tgm4883 test test
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-07
<skd5aner> Hello - I've got a basic ubuntu server install where I've installed mythtv from source on it.  LiRC has been working fine for years, but I upgraded from 14.10 --> 15.04 and LIRC stopped working
<skd5aner> so, I upgraded from 15.04 --> 15.10, still doesn't work
<skd5aner> I've got an MCEUSB IR receiver... but nothing is working on mode2 or irw
<skd5aner> It's on a USB2 port (not USB3, I've read that can cause issues)
<skd5aner> when I send the IR reciever a signal, the led lights up indicating it's receiving a signal, but the system doesn't do anything
<skd5aner> thoughts
<skd5aner> ?
<mikea> What units are the cutlist generated by mythutil in?   I'm working on my own utility to cut the commercials since mythtranscode isn't working in 0.28 right now
<skd5aner> hmm, irw is working now...
<skd5aner> I mean, mode2 that is
<mikea> any time I run mythtranscode with --honorcutlist I get garbage for video in the output and greatly reduced volume on the audio
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-08
<qwebirc64455> hello
 * qwebirc64455 slaps SteveGoodey around a bit with a large fishbot
<qwebirc80650> is anyone here?
<qwebirc80650> I need help
<qwebirc80650> I've tried installing the latest Mythbuntu 14.04.2 but I get to a point where it says "MythTV could not connect to the database" and keeps cycling arround.
<qwebirc80650> I've tried installing the latest Mythbuntu 14.04.2 but I get to a point where it says "MythTV could not connect to the database" and keeps cycling arround. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-07
<qwebirc68155> Good Evening, quick question: does MythBuntu not support ATSC tuners?
<bonelifer> Yes. The hdhomerun is atsc
<qwebirc68155> the reason I ask is because, I have both an Hauppauge WinTV Quad and HDHomerun Connect.  The WinTV Quad is in the HTPC and out of the box it was not detected.
<qwebirc68155> I have not tried the HDHomerun as of yet.
<bonelifer> I have three here's one connect and two of old duals
<bonelifer> Hdhomerun even
<qwebirc68155> any suggestions for setup?
<bonelifer> They are supported out of the box
<bonelifer> Set them up with device id instead of ip
<qwebirc68155> I will have a look.  Also, is it normal that the network setup is stating that my IP address is the localhost?  I am getting the feeling that I did not do something properly in installation.
<bonelifer> Where?
<bonelifer> In mythsetup?
<bonelifer> Combined Fe/be
<qwebirc68155> when I right-click on the desktop and chose 'Network', I see my ip address as 127.0.0.1
<qwebirc68155> I am running as a combined, yes
<bonelifer> Wired?
<qwebirc68155> wireless
<bonelifer> Have you enter your credentials and connected
<qwebirc68155> not sure I understand.  when I started installation, I chose automatic login.  thus i would assume that they are entered and connected.
<bonelifer> I believe you have Is login and network wifi confused
<bonelifer> OS login even
<qwebirc68155> I have placed the wifi password in as part of the installation.
<bonelifer> Have you tried web browser
<qwebirc68155> when I opened the chrome browser, it brought me to the google home page
<bonelifer> So the internet works. All computers have 127.0.0.1 for their internal ip
<qwebirc68155> right, but I expected to see different in the network application
<bonelifer> This has nothing to do with external or network ip
<bonelifer> Unfortunately on phone right now
<qwebirc68155> its all good......I am going to tinker a little....I just waned to do it from a VNC session rather than right at the TV
<bonelifer> Try terminal
<bonelifer> Ifconfig
<qwebirc68155> yeah
<qwebirc68155> have a good evening......I am tinkering and I thank you.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-12
<canspach> looking for a dual tuner pcie card that works with ubuntu 16.10.  any recommendations here, or is there a list somewhere?  I've been looking everywhere.
<canspach> or 16.04 - which is mythubuntu's latest build.
<canspach> in USA btw so has to be ATSC
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-11-09
<Jameswings2k> Hi there, I have a weird one.  I'm running mythbuntu 14.04 I did an apt-get update to get the latest mythtv 0.29 and if I go to software manager it claims it is installed.  But in /usr/bin/ I still only have the old version and I can't seem to find the new one anywhere...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-11-10
<sven86> anyone around? I'm having issues with mythtv frontend.
